# Poor Responders : Part 92



## dakota

New home ladies, love and luck to you all


----------



## LV.

Ooo will I be first? Neve been first! Advantage of the time difference!


----------



## Overthemoon

I'm next, yay!

Well done on your 3 eggs yesterday Donkey,   for more good news today  

LV, good luck today too babe  

Lightweight x x x


----------



## beachgirl

Thanks Dakota x

Good luck DOnkey and LV


----------



## Ourturn

Donkey - well done on the 3 eggs. Keeping everything crossed for you        

LV - how are you?

Ally thanks for sorting the gift out

Nix       I can understand your frustration...I'd want to know what's in the letter too. 

Anna x


----------



## popsi

thank you dakota xx

love to everyone, good luck donkey


----------



## AoC

Good work on your three eggs, Donkey!        

Thanks for the new home, Dakota.


----------



## Jumanji

Nix - I am totally with you on the letter!

Donkey - well done on your 3 fabulous eggies!! Now we are   for some hot love action in the lab!

Popsi - yes, Zita would shower praise on the incompetent Posy.  The vet, however, did not.  She said that, "just like humans", cats can physically have kittens before they are really ready to cope.  In the wild it is brutal and litters die of neglect by young mums (no social services to help out you see). In our situation it just meant we had to help Posy out a bit ourselves, which was fine.  The kittens are nearly ready to go - and Posy still hasn't reached her first birthday.

LV - how is it going??

Beachy - hello there!

LW - hi sweetness!

Anna - hope today is more relaxing for you.

Sausage - hi

thanks for the new home Dakota.


----------



## Ourturn

LJ - Posy is such a tart   Do you have a bump yet? have lost track of how far along you are?

Anna x


----------



## Züri

morning girls, hope you are all well xx


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies 

Crikey its so hot here, poor lewis is stretched out on his bed and i've got the fan on him   Poor baby he looks so sweet lay there fast asleep.

Aly thanx so much for sorting stephs pressies sweetheart will pm u in a minute my e-mail address.  Anyway hun, how are you, are u managing to keep cool in this heat?  

LJ - Oooo ur posy is a little tramp  

Donks - hope the barry white cd has done its work for you sweetie    

LV have you got another scan today hun?     

Hi  lightweight beachy zuri mallini anne sausage anna popsi dakota and everyone else.

Booked our holiday yesterday, after spending many hours deliberating where to go abroad, we are going to butlins in minehead     I spent about 2 hours yesterday at various travel agents and we just cant get a cheap deal anywhere, dont know what is going on   By the time they have added on suppliments for this that and the other we are looking at nearly 700 quid for a week    Cant justify spending that kind of money when we got a tx to pay for next year. So butlins here we come

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Kate-you'll have a ball...it doesn't matter where you go as long as you're together x


----------



## Jumanji

Ladies - Posy is not the brightest cat ever; in human terms she would be one of those who has few wild nights out and then tips up at the doc 3 months later asking why AF has gone AWOL, why she is putting on weight and why she has been vomiting recently.  She would then claim child support from the richest of the innumerable possible fathers and teach her child to grow up aspiring to nothing more than an intricate knowledge of the benefits system.  But since she would undoubtedly be a teenage mum, nobody could accuse her of "leaving it too late".  Actually, she is a sweet kitty but there is no doubt she isn't the brightest bulb in the chandelier; it is amazing that her brother is one smart cat!  This is lucky since he has been helping out with the kittens!

Thanks to all who have asked how things are with me.  As you know, I don't think this thread is the place to go on and on about it but since a few have asked I will say that I am 13 weeks, all is fine and I have huge boobs and a definite rounded belly.  I am also 8 stone which I have never been in my life!!


----------



## Donkey

Well the love lab was magical...all 3 fertilised!!!!  Transfer Friday  

LJ I for one would love to hear how you are getting on, I hope you're enjoying your pregnancy  

speak later
xx


----------



## shortie66

OMG Donks that is firkin great news       Well worth the police visit last nite asking me to turn barry white down    

Beachy we did butlins a few years back and had a whale of a time, going with some friends and its my birthday so no doubt will be one long party 

LJ glad to hear ur ok hun, i cant remeber being8 stone, but think it was about 10 years ago


----------



## Jumanji

Donkey - such wonderful wonderful news!!  I remember Kate getting exactly the same news with her eggs and one of nurses told her it was a good sign. We were all so thrilled at that because it had all been doom and gloom until then - even when she managed 5 eggs for god's sake!!  3 embies is a great number to work with. I am so very pleased for you!  Now you just want to relax and get yourself in a really good place for Friday.   

Kate - police visit?


----------



## shortie66

LJ - its a joke hunny    Playing the barry white lurve cd really loud for donks eggies and her dh's swimmers


----------



## Züri

Donkey fantastic news - good luck for Fri x

LJ it's lovely to hear how you are getting on, wow 13 weeks already! x

Kate - I realised last night after i replied to Scotts ** message that it might have been him and not you posting the update! if it was him, explain why I said he makes me laugh! hehe - in fact think I am going to set you up with an email and your own ** account today! PM me your email address so I can liaise with you and get you your own bleedin account


----------



## H&amp;P

Donkey - fantastic news, good luck for ET on Friday,      come on now get dividing you 3 lovely embryos.


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Just marking the thread     

Well done Donks honey!! Good luck for fertilisation!! xxxx


----------



## Jumanji

Kate - I see; missed that one! 

Zuri/Driver/Ally - good to see you all!!


----------



## Donkey

Thank you..I am allowing myself to feel slightly positive    You are all so supportive and generous and I know that you truely understand what good news this is, that it's so precarious.

Kate, you and Barry made me chuckle  

LJ I   that I'm as lucky as Kate 

Morning to you all, another lovely day

Anna and LV  

xx


----------



## Jumanji

Donkey - I know that fertilisation is just another hurdle crossed but you have crossed it!!  And that means you should let yourself feel a little more positive.  You could not have done better than get 100% fertilisation so let yourself enjoy it.  I really hope you are as lucky as Kate too - there is no doubt that having twins is hard work but I know Kate is grateful for very second of it!  I   you get the same.


----------



## fluffy jumper

Conntragulations on 100% fertilisation Donkey.  Are you having pre and post ET acupuncture?  I had it on my last cycle which was a BFP.  I am def going to do it again.  I found an acu near the clinic who fitted me in at the last minute.

Nix.  Has DH opened the letter yet.  I don't know how he can cope without knowing.

Kate. Have a fab holiday.  I hope the weather is as good as it is right now.  Somerset is lovely.

Popsi.  Good luck for Tuesday.  

I started taking my progynova tablets to thicken my lining the day before yesterday.  Last night I went out for a drink with my boss and had 3 glasses of wine and felt absolutely awful, felt sick on the way home, didn't sleep all last night with dreadful headache and am now on the sofa at home feeling absolutely exhausted.  I know 3 glasses of wine is too much but I wouldn't usually feel that bad.  I wonder if it could be the tablets.  I am definately not drinking anything else for this cycle (and hopefully the next 9 months  )


----------



## AoC

WOO HOO Donkey!  Be proud!


----------



## Nicki W

Hi all!
Well done Donks on that marvellous crop  
Nicks


----------



## almond

Just popping on quickly - great news Donkey!!! Result! Sending more   to your embies

Just read your sig and if you dont mind me asking what steroids are you on and what effect have they had? I am adding aspirin, steroids and poss clexane this cycle (plus some immune tx) and nervous about the steroids in particular. How have you got on with them? They seem to be working for you anyway!

x


----------



## Han72

Hi all!

Congrats Donkey that's fantastic!



Züri said:


> Kate - I realised last night after i replied to Scotts ** message that it might have been him and not you posting the update! if it was him, explain why I said he makes me laugh! hehe - in fact think I am going to set you up with an email and your own ** account today! PM me your email address so I can liaise with you and get you your own bleedin account


   Oops Zuri! How are you hon?

Yes Katy, I think it is time for you to graduate to your own ** account! And I hope you enjoy Butlins honey! By the way there's an Amercan girl on You tube that's posted her entire experience of IVF in Borneo ( ) right the way from the first gonal-F jab to videos of her 4 month old twins. She don't arf chat but I thought you might be interested...?





Hey Tracey - I don't think 3 glasses over the course of an entire evening is that much. Unless they were those HUGE glasses in which case you drank a whole bottle of wine to yourself and I'm not surprised you feel a bit dodge! Never mind, tis womb juice so it's just helping the progwotsit along 

Almond - not sure what dosage your going to be on but I think the biggest thing to watch out for (literally) is the weight gain. I put on a whole stone during my FET. OK I was drinking up to a litre of full fat milk a day which didn't help either, but my appetite was HUGE and I think the steroids certainly contributed to that!

Well, Chuckles finally bit the bullet and picked up the letter this morning. It's even worse than I thought it was gonna be. Fired for gross misconduct, no notice, do not pass go, and certainly don't collect 200squid. I know there was a guy who was quite keen to hire him, so I hope that doesn't turn out to be a load of BS cos we are totally screwed otherwise. He's just been paid but that's his last paycheck and all our savings are currently lining Taranissi's pockets....I really thought they would at least give him 3 months notice so even if things didn't work out with this other guy he'd have a bit of breathing space to find something else but no, they really want to shaft him properly. DH keeps telling me we shouldn't take it personally but I was really upset before. Now I just feel numb 

Love to all
xxx

/links


----------



## Donkey

Tracey yes i am having acupuncture befor and after transfer.  I absolutely believe it has helped my AF and so I believe there are benefits.  Sorry you feel so awful it's probably the drugs and the heat.  Look after yourself  

Almond I'm on 5mg folic acid, 75mg aspirin and 25mg prednisolene (steriods) since day 5, taken in the morning as they can affect sleep.  I think I'm ok...a bit grumpy but that could be everything - poor dh   . I'm also on 40mg clexane and gestone which I started yesterday and prognyva. I was on puregon and menopur and I did / do feel a bit odd but with such a cocktail of drugs I think that's to be expected.  However I don't feel bad enough to want to give up, it's worth it if it works.  Good luck I hope this time works for you.

As you can tell I'm not at work today...I'm a bit sore after yesterday and I couldn't face running around school.  I am doing some work though and writing the homework timetable.  

Nix I'm so sorry, I totaly understand.  DH was made redundant at the end of march and didn't get paid any notice/redundancy...ANYTHING! The company said it was cheaper for them to flout employment law and pay the fine than pay off their employees.  You will be ok, you have each other  

xx

Lots of love
xx


----------



## LV.

Great news Donkey!! I'm thrilled for you!!

More good news from me - scan showed 4 follies today - 18mm, 15mm, 9mm and a lentil! Took your tip of not eating brekkie Miranda and seems to have worked. E2 levels are 340 which doc said suggests definitely 1, if not 2 egglets. Stimmed again today and EC is Saturday

Going to attempt a proper post now from the pool side (he he!) But wanted to post whilst I still have wireless

LadyV xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi all  
Very busty today at work so sorry for short posts 

checking on Donkey- Yippee, excellent news hunny, well done  

Kate- You'll have a great time hun, well deserved  

Tracey- Feeling better?  

Lucy- YAY!!!!!!!!!!!, so pleased for you 

Love to all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pixie75

Hello ladies,

Donkey: Wow 3 embryos – well done you!   Sending you lots of luck and sticky vibes for Friday’s transfer.  

Popsi: Thanks honey. Good luck for Tuesday.  

LJ: Your Posy makes me chuckle!  

Kate: Well done on booking your hols honey. Beachy is right you just need quality time with your hubby so no matters where you are. Don’t forget to pack your toys though!  

Purps: I hope your scan went really well this morning honey and you have lots of follies.  

Anne:   

Almond: Good luck with your next cycle and wedding plans. We are all invited right?!  

Tracey: I bet the heat didn’t help with drinking either. Drink lots of water.  

Nix: I’m so sorry hon, the whole things sucks! It’s SO unfair.    

LV: Great news hon – well done you. Good luck with EC on Saturday.  

Hello and love to everyone I missed.

Pix xx


----------



## beachgirl

Just bobbing on to say excellent news DOnkey x


----------



## Little Me

Nix 

Pix 

hahaha, spot the mistake in my post..... very BUSTY      
I meant busy  

Ok, meant to post this last night girls..............
Check it out

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8125934.stm

xxxxx

/links


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne- Was just about to ask if it was a new bra you had on today , just sent your link to my DH, he will be well happy, but will just have to keep it in his pants until the middle of my next cycle (that's if we haven't made a magic baby this month of course ), hmmm wander which he would prefer every other day for 3 weeks or every day for 1 week.....ohhh that's too tiring to even think about 

Nix -  to you and DH, Will you take it to the courts? I think I remember from a while ago you said you would but I am sure it is all a bit too raw at the moment.

LV - fantastic news on your scan, will you scan again before Sat or is it all go and EC on Saturday?

Hi to beachgirl, pixie, LJ, donkey, sausage et all.

I am also really busty  busy at work as it is Month End and my job is manic for the next 2 weeks so you will see less of me on here


----------



## Ocelot Cub

LV - Honey so happy for you!! This is eggcellent news!!!


----------



## Little Me

Nix- Jesus ....what a disgrace hun...I am so sorry for you both....I can't believe such   heads are allowed to f with people like that. What will you do from here?   

Hi Alls, beachy & Driver & Lucy

Driver, yes, Jason is     about his new found sex life


----------



## Pixie75

LV - I'm flying to Istanbul on 9th July so I'll be missing you by 1 day - Bugger! Yes I'm having a fibroid op on 10th    It won't be a fun trip!

Anne: Stop finding excuses to do more  Just do it you busty girl!   

Hello Driver, Alls & Beach -


----------



## Little Me

Eh Pix....it takes on to know one...Mrs Busty2


----------



## LV.

Panic mode on! Just been to the loo and have EWCM and now worrying I've ovulated. Do you get it before ovulation? Have folk still had it during stimms? Panicking! I've never been much of a watcher of it until recently

any thoughts?


----------



## Ourturn

Nix - what total a  holes     Hope he takes them to the cleaners! Fingers crossed re the other job    

Donkey -  100% fertilisation! Fantastic! news!  

Lady V - great news! Good luck for Sat     Don't worry about CM just means your follies are getting towards the right side. I had loads at the weekedn and have definately not ov'd 

LJ - 13 weeks pg and 8 stone! I haven't been 8 stone since I was 18! 

Kate - Benj is flaked out in the heat too

Hi Anne, Pixie, Anna, Driver, Tracey, Beachgirl, Nicki, LW and anyone I've missed. 

Had my scan and I we have ec on Friday. It looks like the midwife on Monday measured two follicles as one. Nice fertility nurse scanned me this time and I have: on my left x2 at 19, x2 at 17, 15, 13 & 7 and one has finally decided to join us on the right and its a 9. She reckons the x2 at 17 and possibly the 15 might have grown enough by Friday so we're looking at 4 maybe 5 viable follies. Fingers crossed they hold eggies. I think ideally I should have stimmed another day or two but they don't do ec at the weekend. 
Do you think I should push them to empty my right ovary even though very little is going on there? She said the consultant would make the call on Friday. 
I have constant af pains now and feel v sickie...turns out its because my busy left ovary is under my uterus and is pushing against it. I should call in sick tomorrow, but I have to go in as I have an assessment centre to run. I'm trying not to let work see how much its effecting me because I will probably need to go through more cycles. 
Anna x


----------



## Little Me

Lucy- I think it's quite common....call Romina just to check....put it this way, I had clear CM on day 6 this month (i know not the same) and I haven't ovu yet and I'm day 9  

Anna-Great new hun


----------



## Pixie75

LV: I got EWCM for 2 -3 days on both cycles when the follicles were around 13-14 mm. It just shows your E2 level is going up so don’t panic hon. Are you on Cetrotide?

Anna: Fab crop! Good luck on Friday  

Anne: Me busty? Nah! - they are nothing compare to yours!  

xx


----------



## Jumanji

Nix - un-******-believable!!  Presumbaly you can look into taking them to court.  PM me if you want some advice on this - I'm not an employment lawyer but I will have an idea nd I can ask others. 

Donkey - my sister's firm did the same thing and got rid of people without redundancy consultations etc.  Naturally, there is now a "class action" lawsuit from all those made redundant without notice etc. and they should all get compensation.

LV - thrilled to hear about your 4 fabulous follies.  Looks like you'll do fine come EC.  will you ever eat breakfast again?  And don't worry about the EWCM at all - it is a sign your oestrogen is climbing nicely and it dries up after ovulation.  So IT IS GOOD!!    

tracey - sorry you felt so ill; all at an exciting stage though!

Pixie - not long until the fibroid op for you then.  

Anna - aren't you just Miss Follies!!  what fantastic news!!  A brilliant crop!

love to everyone else... 

If it's all the same to everyone, I am going to keep the pic here of Kate (though I may update it).  I know you ladies wouldn't mind a bump pic cos you know Kate's story but if any newbie comes tentatively to the PR thread after a high FSH result or something, I don't want them to see a bump pic of someone who got pregnant easily and naturally.  I want them to see a pic of twins born after a poor FSH result and being booted from a clinic! I am looking into to getting myself on ******** though so I can post pics there!  I will let you know how that venture goes!


----------



## Han72

Hi all

Hi Dinna - sounds great hon, well done!

Yes LV you can get EWCM even before you've ovulated hon, please try not to worry or if you are really worried, would the clinic just recheck your hormone levels for you

Stuck here now, can't afford to move back to Blighty. DH hasn't spoken to his solicitor yet so no clue as to when that will get underway either.  

We might well still have eachother but that ain't gonna pay the mortgage is it

Oh hi LJ - don't forget this is French law, not UK and at least he has already sorted out his lawyer so that's one good thing, but thanks anyway


----------



## Jumanji

Nix - forgot it was French law but from what I know itis stricter than UK law in this type of area!


----------



## fluffy jumper

Nix.  You don't deserve all this crap (you know that anyway).  I can't believe how heartless some people are, as well as coniving/scheming/unfair/lying etc.     I hope that the saying 'as one door closes another opens' is true for you both.  

Anna.  Fab news on having more follies than you thought.  Shame the clinic don't do EC over the weekend, I thought they all did.

LV.  Good luck for EC.  I can remember quite a few posts from people being worried about EWCM meaning they are going to Ov early and it has been all OK.  I presume your consultant knows about you ovulating early before so is keeping a more careful watch.

Anne.  Thanks for the link on sex every day - I think?  

LJ. You def need a ** account so we can see your pics.

Pixie.  I hope your fibroid op goes OK

I am feeling a bit better now. I should have read the leaflet that comes with the Progynova before. It does say you might feel or be sick.  It also says you might get bloating and wind.  I don't think it is possible for a human to be more windy than I am without taking any drugs.  God help DH


----------



## Han72

LittleJenny said:


> Nix - forgot it was French law but from what I know itis stricter than UK law in this type of area!


Yeah, that's why I foolishly thought this couldn't happen over here! unfortunately DH has managed to find the one French company that acts exactly like a big UK or US firm in that it will sack people for all kinds of trumped up BS. Given the choice between redundancy and unfair dismissal, they'd rather just sack you and take the chance that you won't have the means or the will to take them to court...


----------



## almond

On no Nix, what a horrible nightmare. How do they think they can get away with it? Are there any equivalents of the CAB in France who could help you understand the legal position? ... when will DH know about the other job? So sorry you have had so much [email protected] come your way, it is just so unfair. I hope this is the last thing and the tide starts to turn for you now. It bloody ought to!

Thanks for the warning about weight gain. I've read about that and seriously worried as just ordered my wedding dress ...! do you think it was because you ate more, or did it just pile on even tho you were eating the same amt? sh!t! my nhs cons wants to put me on 1mg dexamethasone, but I am seeing Gorgy as well for immunes so not sure if he wd suggest something different. I am going to take the min poss! 

Donkey - thanks for that. Glad you are not at work, bloody right too! 

LV - glad others have reassured you just to say I had loads of ewcm too and is a good sign! great news re follies,  thinking of you      so hope this is your time

Anna - great news re follies as well! you responded really well last time didnt you and got a good crop of 6 eggs (we were cycle buddies) so fingers crossed. Sorry you feel so rubbish though. 

Hello all  
x


----------



## Donkey

Anna and LV, fab news for you both 

Hi anne, thank you and your post made me giggle  

I shouldn;t go to tesco hungry and hormonal...I've just bought 2 boxes of choc ices (on offer), sorbet, dorritos, 2 bag s fresh baked cookies (on offer) bread and 1 banana   . I never buy so much rubbish  

xx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Donkey   I am loving Feast Ice lollies at the mo


----------



## fluffy jumper

Hi Anne 

Mint Magnums are the best.  unfortunately you don't ever seem to get multi packs of mint ones.  I keep 
buying the packets of mini magnums.  The trouble is I always end up eating two


----------



## AoC

I'm loving the mini magnums....

Anna, that's great!  Go follies!  

Nix, I'm absolutely disgusted for you - I'm so sorry you're having this unspeakable crud to deal with.  Ugh.  

It.  Is.  TOO.  HOT.


----------



## Little Me

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I am gonna treat myself to some Feasts on the way home YUMMMMMMMMMMM     

Well hot today....

Birmingham seems to be getting worse for Swine Flu.... I have so many of my schools off this week with it  

xx


----------



## Jumanji

Anne - I ALWAYS love Feast ice lollies. Yum!


----------



## Little Me

Buggar....Think I'm gonna have to have some sex again tonight ladies......... can I admit to being SO tired last night that I said to Jas  "Can you just do you "thing" and please don't be offended if I fall asleep"      
How bad is that?


----------



## Züri

LV see my ticker  

Wishing you lots of luck over in Turkey xx


----------



## Swinny

Afternoon ladies

Well I re-tested yesterday as it was OTD and still BFN. I had a bit of a meltdown day yesterday I ended up in tears at work twice and I just felt wretched all day long. I was really proud of myself on Saturday as I handled it pretty well and thought I was taking it in my stride. It all came home to roost though yesterday, I think it was a combination of the finality again of it all being over for this cycle with the call to Care to confirm results and the fact that my AF was arriving too. Had the AF from hell last night and this morning but feeling a bit better this afty.

God only knows what’s next for us. We have our follow up on the 28th so I’m not even going to think about it until then. I just need some time out now.

LW   thnaks for your lovely message and a cake and hug would be lovely xx

Beachy - Thanks for the call, sorry i missed you xx

Tracey – Good luck with this cycle my darling, I really hope this works for you xxxxx Although I was treated for immune issues with the steroids on my last 2 cycles I haven’t actually had the tests done. So I think that’s something now that we’re going to have to fork out for. My consultant is of the mind that if the results came back showing raised NK Cells then they would treat me with Prednisolone and as it doesn’t harm you to take then he gave it me anyhow.

SoBroody – Hope your follies keep up that growth spurt. My right ovary was fast asleep on this last cycle so only had follies on the left.

LV – Wonderful news my lovely. Keep up the good work

Mag108 – Thanks honey. I will give you a call for a chat xx

Little Jenny – Yeah I tend to agree with you but even though we are producing eggs and making embies maybe they’re just not very good embryo’s and I would be better off going down the DE route. I’m not sure how much more of this disappointment and heartache I can physically go through. I do think we need the immunes test now though.  I am so glad that things are going well for you honey xxx

Almond – Thanks honey, yes if you could PM me some info I’d really appreciate that with regards to the immunes testing. Oooohhh a wedding to plan, how lovely xxx

Anne – have you booked your jollies then?

Driver – I’m with you, we usually have lots of lovely holidays but we just can’t afford to go with constantly saving for our next cycle. I am trying to persuade Paul though now that we need a cheap week somewhere. I am off after the bank holiday in August for a week so trying to sort something for then.

Donkey – Amazing news I bet you are sooooooo relieved. Good luck for ET on Friday sweetheart I am routing for you xx

Zuri - werll done on the weightloss  

Malini, Ally, Purple,Popsi, Nix and everybody else


----------



## Donkey

Anne I've started on the caramel choc ice.....mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Jumanji

Sarah - I know you are going to be gutted just now but take your time before deciding on DE.  If your embryos are not so good (which I think is unlikely since you have had frosties in the past) that does not automatically mean your eggs are the problem.  You could look into DH getting a DNA fragmentation test because there could be an issue there and you could just be assuming it is you.  Equally, immune issues are definitely worth looking into so do take that step.  If you ultimately decide DE is right for you then fantastic but I think now you are just too raw.  It is all too easy to feel as though you have had enough and want to try something different.  You are still quite young, you produce eggs and you get decent embryos.  It may be that you need to address some immune issues or that you have simply been unlucky.  Just take it one step at a time and take care.


----------



## Ourturn

Sarah          It really sucks, I wish I had a magic wand and could make us all pregnant in an instant. 

Tracey - omg are there mint magnums! Mint/choc combo is my fave ice cream combo...not seen it Sainsburies. 

Donkey - I'm with you! I popped into tescos and got raspberry flap jacks, buy one get one free. Just had some and now I feel sick! 

I love fab lollies! Low on the calories...which I am not watching at the moment. Had a fillet o fish from a Macdonalds drive though on the way back from hospital today, I was hungry and had to eat there and then (even though within 20 mins I could have been home and eating a healthy chicken salad). My stomach is horrendous I look 4 months pregnant! I start the steroids tomorrow and I know they will make me want to eat everything in sight. 

Anna x


----------



## purple72

So much news

Sarah I'm so sorry hunny, thinking of you!  

Nix that's awful!!! Thinking of you and DH  

Donkey fab fert rate hunny! 

Anna & LV excellent follies ladies!!

Tracey hope you're feeling better soon

Hello to everypone else

I had scan today and all was fine, lining thin, she seen several follies on one ovary other was less definate, but should start injections tonight and scan monday!

However, as usual DH kicked off in car on way home so now don't even know if I should do inj?!?! It's been a while since we fell out but you know it's over the stupidest stuff! 

Anyway, I'm sure we'll figure it out

Love to all xxx


----------



## Kiwi_in_uk

HI there fellow non-responders.  I wish you all   for your journey, and lots of sleepless nights when the stalk arrives  

I am just wondering who, how, where or what to test for to see what my reasons for non-response / miscarriage are?  Does anyone have a good link to a previous post or know where I can read up.  I want to be armed and dangerous for my post IVF BFN consultation.  Need to know why and what I can do to help for the next one.

Thanks
Kiwi xx


----------



## Han72

Hi all 

Sarah honey - I'm so sorry but please hang on before making a concrete decision on the next step, as Jen said, it may well be that you have immune issues that could be fixed with just some steroids or something like that, you don't have to write your eggies off yet hon    

Purps, you know it's just him doing his teenage boy trapped in a mans body sh1te, mine always kicks off over stupidness when we get to a certain point during tx and we had a typical Kevin the stroppy teenager moment yesterday just because he's feeling stressed about the job situation.

Unfortunately it seems it always falls to us to play the grownup and rise above it - not easy when hormones are running amok!  Don't worry you know it's just his normal reaction to tx, ignore it and carry on jabbing my love! And please try not to let his momentary foolishness stress you out, you know he doesn't mean it!   

Dinna - (or was it Tracey? Sorry, currently suffering from head up bum syndrome) re: the weight gain, I think it was partly the 'roids, partly necking 1 litre of full fat milk a day (will def stick to semi-skimmed next time!) and partly the fact that my appetite was suddenly HUUGE and also I was staying with rellies that wouldn't let me lift a finger the whole time I was there, put it all together and what do you get?  Well a lard **** for a start!  

Weird you lot all going on about ice creams... I was shopping while all you lot were typing and I felt an urge for mint magnums! They didn't have any so I took the shop's own brand instead (ah well, might as well start the economy drive!)  

Thanks for your kind thoughts and words girls.  The good news is Chuckles spoke to the guy who head hunted him and he says he can start beginning of August. So that means just 1 month with no income and I think we should just about be able to scrape by        Although clearly I can forget about tx for now  

Love to all

xxx

Whoops hi Kiwi! I think it's Dr ******* at the miscarriage clinic isn't it...?  Hang on will see if I can find a link

xxx


----------



## Han72

Got it:
http://www.miscarriageclinic.co.uk/

/links

xxx


----------



## Kiwi_in_uk

Brilliant Nixf01 thanks.  I was just having a good ole look through that website and it looks very helpful.  I wonder how much you can pay for your investigations - by the time you meet with them and get your blood tests done?  Do you know anyone how has been down that road.  I'm thinking that I may be able to get some tests done by the NHS to save a few pennies since this lark ain't cheap!  :-(


----------



## Ourturn

Hiya Nix! Great news re the new job! 

I have only just stopped working and 30 mins asked dh to clean the kitchen up so I could cook tea when I finished my report. He said 'but I've been working all day too'. Hello...is he being proded pocked and shooting up a load of drugs? He should be making me dinner    A little tlc is obviously too much to ask for? He's not cleaned up yet...he's not getting dinner if he doesn't do it! 

Kiwi - was it 1 mc? If so you will probably told it was down to a one off chromosonal problem. If you'rve not responded well to stimms you could have your fsh and amh tested. AMH gives an indication of ovarian reserve. However if this was your 1st ivf you might just need a different protocol/higher stimms. I'm just going by the info on your signature.

Anna x


----------



## Jumanji

Purple - sorry you had a row with DP but fabulous that they have seen several follies to start you off!   so hard for you this cycle.

Anna/Nix/kiwi - hello there!


----------



## LV.

Hey Kiwi - welcome to the nut house!

I'm not so sure about miscarriage bits but things that most of us are/ have tried to improve egg quality and quantity and/ or making our 'stats' more pallatable are acupuncture, Chinese herbs and DHEA so might be worth finding out some more and seeing if any tickle your fancy.

What protocol were you on? Sometimes a different drug regime can work wonders, take our Purple.... She was a single follie girl (if I recall correctly) and she switched clinic and protocol and got to blasts last tx.

Purple - follies already, yay! Sounds like DH is having a boy strop, maybe he needs Mint Magnum too  Dont let it wind you up babe and concentrate all your energy on those lovely follies

LadyV xxx


----------



## Züri

Nix that's great news that DH has another job lined up, sorry he and you have had to go through the mental [email protected] his current place have put you through  

Purps sorry you and DH have fallen out again, it does sound like IVF and treatment and the prospect of it all is the trigger for him - hope you make up soon xx

Sarah  

x


----------



## almond

Nix - great news on the job! Sorry it isnt starting sooner. Does DH mind or is he looking forward to the month off ... ? Well done for economising on the magnums   That was me asking about weight by the way. Just asked Maz about it on the pharmacy board. Going to have to watch it if I want to fit into my dress ... started on meagre rations already while the rest of you scoff magnums and feasts - not fair

Sarah - I will send you a pm with some info about immune testing I have had  

Kiwi - I cant see your sig as reading your post from the posting page. I think the NHs would fund tests if you had had recurrent miscarriage, but not otherwise. I have had one failed cycle and this time round have had immunes tested - there is a whole section on that on this site. There is a book which explains it all called "Is your baby body friendly?" by Dr Beer. I think others have mentioned AMH test, though personally I think I regret having it done. It is still controversial, though generally accepted to be a good indicator of ovarian reserve, though not egg quality. There are also the standard tests such as hormone profile, thyroid etc which your GP would run. Otherwise, it does seem to be a case of trial and error - response to IVF can be unpredictable and can vary from cycle to cycle. There are lots of alternative things which can help - nutrition, acu, herbs - plus some people swear by DHEA, just seen LV has posted re that

Sorry about the arg Purps but great news on the follies  

xxx


----------



## LV.

Nix - gutting you'll be a month without but fantastic there's an end in sight. Any joy on a French freebie?

Zuri - woo hoo! Look at you! You'll be skinny malinki before long! I'm definitely signing up (if this round is a BFN of course)


----------



## almond

Swinny have sent you a pm
x


----------



## emak

Hi ladies ,i hope you dont mind me jumping in ,i was a visitor to this thread back in March when i had my tx and poor response (1 egg ) and found you all very supportive and helpful with advice.Since then i have had my AMH tested at the private clinic where i am going to be having tx and it has come back at 1.1 which i was disappointed with but not surprised if im honest ,the clinic has decided that i will be going on the short protocol .Have any of you lovely ladies gone down this route and if so did you have a better response to stims compared to the LP ,ohhhh and another question have any of yous had a bfp with an amh this low or lower ,i would love to hear of some success stories.
Emma xx


----------



## H1

Hi, I know our bodies are all different, but I just wanted to give some hope and inspiration to others.

My AMH this year was 0.9 p/mol.  The clinic I attended in Glasgow told me it was not worth trying IVF treatment/said my only option was the DE route.

I've just had my bloods checked and its a BFP (all thanks to the Jinemed in Turkey)!  

x


----------



## smox

Congratulations H1! It is a veryinspiring story! All the best and enjoy your pregnancy!


----------



## emak

H1 just wanted to say      I love hearing of success stories ,i see quite a few girls on this thread have attented your clinic in Turkey ,i would love to hear more abour it.


----------



## fluffy jumper

Congratulations H1.  Thanks for posting, it really does help to hear success stories.

Kiwi.  I think somewhere I have an email from Dr ******* quoting how much it would be to have a consult then any treatment.  I am on another PC right now but if I find it I will post it.  The NHS will only refer you to the recurrant miscarriage clinic if you have had 3 MC's.  When i went recently they even said that my last MC (I got a BFP on IVF but MC a couple of weeks later) was a failed IVF not a MC.  They did do tests though.  You could always say you have had more MC than you have if needs be.  they don't need to know, I didn't even bother telling my GP when I had my first MC.  Definately check out the various threads on immunes.

Purple.  Sorry DH is being an  .  Great news on seeing some follies though.  Obviously don't know your DH but with mine, sometimes I just pretend the argument never happened and carry on being jolly and it works.

Sarah.  I'm so sorry that you feel so down.  It is funny how you think you have handled something Ok then a couple of days later....
I think LJ is right, look into immunes and DH sperm before you give up on your own eggs.  If you have immunes tested you  might find that you need more than pred...., maybe IVIG.

I have decided to go with this cycle without taking anything extra.  I am hoping my consultant is right when he says it is more than likely that even with 3 mc, as I have had two healthy children and the MC's have all been when I was over 40 it is most likely to be egg quality.  I bloody hope he is right.


emak.  I can't remember where it is now but Ally from this thread compiled a list of women who have gone on to have BFP's with low AMH.  If Ally reads I'm sure she will post the link.

Zuri.  Well done on the weight loss.  Fantastic.

Nix.  Good news about DH having something lined up so soon.  Will you still take his employers to court?

Anna.  You can't seem to get mint magnums in the supermarkets.  I have only ever bought them in a shop that sells them singularly.  There is one shop at Waterloo that does them and if they run out, which happens quite often, I get on the train in a very very grumpy mood.

I am feeling much better now.  V tired after 1 or 2 hours sleep last night and still a bit nauseous but much better.  I have a very easy day tomorrow, appraisal training all day (being trained, not training)

Lots of love to everyone else.


----------



## Little Me

H1- How wonderful    

Sarah- Waiting for prices to come down on the hols (hopefully!) found where we wanna go so thats a start  
Hugs  

Nix- FAB news on hubsters job, well bloomin done Miguel    

Purps- Ah hun, sorry about the row  

Welcome back Emma  

Hi to Smox & Kiwi

Hi Tracey xxx

And Zuri......Whats the weight loss secret? thats brill hun, well done  

Been out for tea and had dessert at home...yes, you've guessed it...ice cream    

xxxx


----------



## H1

Emak if you try this link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=165223.0

hopefully it will take you to the International Board for the Jinemed in Turkey where there is lots of useful information.

x


----------



## emak

Awwww girls thanks for the lovely welcome back ,i have always popped in to have a wee look at whats going on with yous but this thread moves so fast i can hardly keep up  .
Thanks for the link to the thread H1 ,im gonna have a wee peek now.
Tracey im gonna have a wee look for that list too ,god im gonna be busy   
I hope to start catching up on whats happening with you all ,hope there has been loads of BFP on here   
Night night      E  xx


----------



## shortie66

Hi ladies 

Just marking im afraid    havent had time to catch up properly today but will try tomoz.

Got 2 more interviews 2moz one at 11 and one at 2 hopefully paying better than the last one  

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Kate - good luck   with your interviews today, will keep everything crossed for you (well except my legs as that makes my poorly foot hurt )

Morning to everyone else


----------



## Jumanji

Kate - good luck with the interviews!

Tracey - I hope you are not feeling sick anymore.

Anna - I hope you are a bit more comfortable today!

LV - I hope you are getting the chance to enjoy Turkey

Swinny - hope you are ok today

Purple -   those follies grow and that all is well with DP.

love to Anne, Ally, Princess Pixie, Driver, Donkey, Sausage, LW, Almond, Beachy and anyone else I have missed.

Well - Posy's last kitten now has a new home and they will all be off towards the end of next week.  I suspect Posy will be relieved (if she notices at all!!).  Then she will be out to play again or, if we don't get her spayed, out doing worse!! DP now wants the poor girl to have another litter but as far as I am concerned little Posy is being spayed next week - her appointment is on Wednesday.  

I am having a manicure today and am getting my hair done - feel like a couple of treats!


----------



## Little Me

Hi all   

Kate -Good luck lovely   

Morning Driver,  & LJ 

Love to all


----------



## purple72

Morning Ladies

Welcome to all the newbies! 

Can't remember who asked about the LP as opposed to SP, I had very little response on LP but much better on SP even managed 2 good blasts !! check my ticker! 

H1 what fab news, thank you for sharing!

Hey nix yep think you're right, he's better now, we went to see jonny depp film last night and all's been fine since!! I even dip first inj in cinema! I'm sure fert jabs have been done in some very unusual places   . So glad to hear about DH's new job! Perfect!

Tracey, yep, I gave him his space and carried on as normal! no apology but now back to normal    bl00dy men hey!

LJ you deserve a few treats! I'm with you though, think posy (zita) should have the op!

Hello to everyone else, princess and ally enjoy your meet today! 


Anne how are you doing hunny?

Hello to everyone else and thanks for all your comments about DH, starting to feel twinges already in right ovary but could just be end of period cramps  

Praying this cycle is as good as last but with stickier embies  

Love to all xxx


----------



## Jumanji

Purps - we are all   for the same for you!  You did great last time so just a bit more stickiness needed this time!! I'm glad you agree with me on Zita/Posy - I just don't want to put the poor little thing through it all again!


----------



## purple72

Shame there isn't an inplant you could have for her for a year or two   

Enjoy the manicure and the haircut hunny xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Hi purps - have you made up with dh? This seems to happen around tx doesn't it?      don't even think about not injecting! 

Emak - welcome back 

Kate - good luck today! 

Have to get back to assessing. Took my hcg shot last night and feel incrdibly sick today..might have to run our of some of these interviews! Will be so glad to finish work. One supplier didn't make my shorlist and has sent me a pretty arsey e-mail...like that's going to make me want to use him!


----------



## purple72

Hey Sobroody hunny! enjoy your drug free day sweetie! hope the sickness eases! 

Me and DH much better today but yes it's always around treatment time ! bl00dy men!!

love to all x


----------



## Swinny

Hi Girls

Feeling much brighter today and thanks for all of your posts worrying about me, you are all so lovely.  I am probs feeling better at the prospect of four days in the sunshine (hopefully) in the Isle of Wight. Off after work tonight and back on Monday so I won’t be on here until Tuesday.

Nix – Great news on the job front my lovely. 

LJ – Almond just PM’d me some stuff on immunes so that’s the next step I think. After each failed cycle I just tend to start getting a bit panicky and over thinking things.  Thanks for your message and I won’t rush into things I promise.
On the kitten front, I am getting two British blue Shorthaired’s next Friday (Mummy and baby) so can’t wait. I know that’s going to cheer me up xxxx Hope Posy is ok xx

Purple – Good luck chicky xxxx

Tracey – Yeah I was talking to Beachy last night and she mentioned IVIG. I can’t believer that I didn’t even know what it meant until last night. Going to go for the full work up I think and then we know where we stand. 
What your consultant said makes sense, so hopefully this will be your turn my lovely xxxxxxxxx

Anne – I’ve see where we want to go too. Its called Oceanis Spa in Halkidiki….it looks lurrvvverlllyyyy ……need to book a holiday to take our minds off all of this cr*p!!

Kate – good luck today xx

Hello to everybody else, sorry for lack of personals but I am still having to sneak on at work

Have a good weekend everyone and for all those stimming/scanning/ECing and ETing oooddlees of luck and love

Sarah xxxxx


----------



## Jumanji

Swinny - I am glad you feel better today and have some plans for next steps.  The new cats sound lovely - those British blues are just gorgeous! 

anna - is EC tomorrow then?


----------



## AoC

Ah, Nix, I'm glad there's a job there for him.  Sorry about the break, but if you can find a way to put aside money worries for a bit, you could do some fun stuff together...  not all fun stuff requires dosh....  *bobs eyebrows*

Well, there's no pretending it isn't true any longer.  A/F is on her way.   

Joy.

While I was on the IVF waiting list, I was able to put it to the back of my mind, as much as you ever can, and just accept that there was no chance each month.  I had hated the years of monthly failure so much, it was a relief to stop the hope and despair rollercoaster from hell.

But something about the last IVF cycle and the chem pregnancy must have dislodged all that.  I'd only gone and started thinking 'maybe' again, hadn't I?  It's funny, but knowing a/f is on her way doesn't make me sad and depressed, it makes me angry I hoped, and feel so, so stupid and embarassed.  I mean, how could I??  Did i not notice the 75 odd times/cycles I HAVEN'T BEEN PREGNANT.  I'm spitting curses, here.   ~$**[email protected] Almighty.  What does it take for me to learn

Sorry to go all snarly on you, but honestly, I've never quite been able to explain to people how I feel when I realise I've been thinking 'maybe' and it turns out 'not'.  I'm humiliated by how stupid I feel.

I'm not sure which I dread most, the pain and all that comes with a/f, or the battles with the meds to get them to a) work and b) not do too much side effect damage.  And I'm driving down to Shropshire tomorrow evening, to see Mum in hosp.

On the plus side, she's come through her second knee-replacement with flying colours.  

Thanks for being my safe place to vent.


----------



## almond

Hi AnnaofC, I know exactly what you mean. There was a big part of me that thgt I would get pg straight after my failed IVF as well. I think I thought maybe it would teach my body what to do, or something  

Mind you, Im pretty much like it every month -  I remember some of us on here saying we would think we were pg even if we hadnt had sex that month! So you are not alone ... and you are definitely not stupid

Glad to hear your mum ok  

Hi everyone else, just popping on quickly

H1 - thanks for sharing your story, that really is fantastic

x


----------



## H&amp;P

Anna (sausage) -  , I know how you feel (only I am still living in cloud cuckoo land for a few more days this cycle, AF due Sat (ish) and thinking, is it going to be this month  ), it must be worse when you know you also have to take all those drugs just to actually get through the monthly nightmare she throws at all of us lovely ladies   Vent away any time you like.

Hi to everyone else.  

I am off to bingo tonight   for the first time ever with some lovely ladies from the Yorkshire board (they are even picking me up, cripple that I am), my foot is really giving me some pain today I am convinced it is not healing properly  , it was really swollen last night though that could be to do with the heat....


----------



## Little Me

AnnaC- Know EXACTLY what you mean hun  

Driver- B.I.N.G.O  .  have a bingotastic time hun.  

Anna- Ec tomorrow love?  

xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Hi ladies  

Just wanna give annaofc a huge      as it so could easily have been me writing that post. Even when i dont ov i think o perhaps i did and the monitor didnt pick it up    Will i never learn.


----------



## H&amp;P

Think I just jinxed myself, guess who just arrived  , nasty, horrible, not wanted witch  

Better get ready for bingo, need to win the money to pay for our next ICSI, or firstly a fertility monitor..... got at least one more go at a natural BFP before the next TX, see there is that stupid wishful positivity creeping in again.... when will I learn.....


----------



## shortie66

Driver hope u get a full house hun  

Hi anna anne almond lj purps sobroody and everyone  , sorry my head is mush af due and not being kind to me the miserable s0dding old cow


----------



## shortie66

LV hope u got a nice soft cushion to sit on   
Didnt go for first interview as found out they were only offering 6quid an hour    2nd one went great said the wage is dependable on experience but starts at 7.50 per hour, just gotta wait and see


----------



## LV.

My @ss is a nice big soft cushion all on it's own  

So did you fancy the second one?


----------



## Ourturn

Anna        . You did respond really well in the end so I can understand you thinking about trying again. I live in shropshire, do you come down much? Let me know if you fancy a cuppa. 

Anne yes ec is today at 10am. I'm hot and bothered and really want a drink but I can't.

I have one cycle bud on another site, who go 21 eggs   Why did I agree to be a cycle bud with someone in their mid 20's?   Won't be doing that again! 

Anna x


----------



## H&amp;P

Anna - just a quickie to wish you a very successful EC today    ,   those youngsters and all their eggs  

We won on the bingo (ok not huge but it was very exciting!!!), we won £235 between 6 of us (should have been £435 but someone else called house on the same number  ), personally I didn't win a bean (Tracy was the lucky one and called  here on 1 line, 2 lines and a full house not all on the same game) and AF is being a right b*tch feel like pooh and got back to back meetings from 9am till 1pm so not happy, and I kicked my toes up on my broken foot this morning  . But at least it's Friday and that means it's the weekend soon      

Right do I buy the cheap fertility wee sticks or splash out on a fertility monitor


----------



## LV.

Anna - The cycle threads are dangerous places sweetie! Good luck for today, don't forget you have a great crop of follies there

will be thinking of you

x


----------



## Miranda7

Hello all!

Haven't had chance to read back, as I've been going straight to bed after tea in the eves - totally shattered. Will have a read this weekend!

Hope you're all doing well.

xxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies  

Anna - good luck sweetheart i have everything crossed for you          and 21 eggs    now thats just plain greedy 

Driver oooo ur poorly toes, how much longer are you in plaster for hun?    

LV hi sweetie 2nd job sounded not too bad, but will still carry on looking for other jobs.   Are u in for ec 2moz?    

Hi to anne, sausage, mag, pam, mallini, almond, hazelnut, tracey, steph, sam, ally, tash, ali27, purps, pixie, nix and everyone else.

Busy day here, gotta go get burgers and hot dog rolls for tomorrows school fete, plus a new toaster for van.  Need to do some ironing and hoovering and then gonna have a look on jobs website.  Wanna keep busy today as its 7 years since mom died and i feel kind of flat. Plus af pains are bad and knee is playing up again so just gonna keep popping the pills and carry on  

Kate
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## purple72

Anna Hunny good luck for EC today and step away from the cycle buddy thread! they are torture!

Kate sorry about the anniversary, thinking of ya

Driver not long now till you get your cast off!!

Hey Mir, new job tiring you out? Thinking of ya

Love to all xx


----------



## beachgirl

Kate-    big hugs these anniversaries aren't the best of days are they x

Driver- glad you enjoyed bingo..hope works air con keeps you cool

Mir- gosh are you working full time at the moment?

Anna- good luck for EC today   

Purps-hope you're ok

Laura- how are you doing with the chiplets in this heat?

Swinny- havea  lovely weekend chick x

Steph- hope you're all and managing to get some rest, love the photos

LJ- hi how are you?  Hope you and bubs are both ok x

Hi to everyone else, although not posting that often I do think of you each day...had my friends LO yesterday and she's so lovely and handful but sweet, have her every thursday which is something to look forward to x


----------



## Han72

Hi all

Dinna - Good luck for EC hon       Ignore those freaks with their 20 eggs!!! At least you're not going to have to neck gallons of water to stave off OHSS!

Kate hon- massive     for you, I guess anniversaries are always a bit painful  Good plan re the distraction though, it sounds like you're not gonna have time to even think!

Purps - glad all's well with DH again! Bless 'em they're so crap with emotions aren't they?!

Hi Mira - how's the Bobster? And how's the job going hon?

Driver - YEEOUCH! Your poor tootsies!    When does the plaster come off again? Jeez, it must itch like merry hell inthis weather  Don't buy the cheapie tests hon, no point in peeing on something that's not necessarily reliable, might as well chuck the money down the loo and pee on that!!!

Hi LV  glad the trigger shot's over and done with and don't worry we wont tell anyone your secret  LV takes it up the bum!!    

H1 - congratulations honey! Yet another Jinnie success!    

Hey BG - that's great re your mate's LO. I keep wondering about doing some kind of childminding thing but (a) don't know how I'd handle someone else's LO, would I be constantly wanting to bawl cos s/he wasn't mine? and (b) like everything else here, you can't do it without faffing around spending a fortune on a college course and then when you finally qualify and you manage to get a job, you get paid the minimum bloody wage 

Bangers - you feel silly  Try this one, I have no fallopian tubes but every time AF is a teeny bit late or I feel a bit pukey my teeny tiny brain starts thinking I might be pregnant  . And even though I KNOW there's no way I can do this naturally - although apparently it is physically possible, there is 1 recorded case of someone who'd chosen to have her tubes removed cos her family was complete but she STILL managed to get preg naturally, then promptly had an abortion  FFS  if I had any hair, that would make me tear it out! But I digress... as I was saying, it might happen if [insert deity of choice here] were to decide to stop sh1tting on us and send us a miracle instead, I still get horrendously angry and upset every time AF turns up. Some of that may be PMT but def a large part of it is the frustration of seeing what might have been a good egg go to waste... 

Love to everyone I've missed 
Oh well looks like DH was doing the normal bloke thing and only telling me half the story. He hadn't agreed with the guy to start in August, he'd just sort of decided for himself that it would be ideal and decided to make out to me that it was all sorted. He had to come clean yesterday when he actually spoke to the guy who promptly said he'd like him to start in September! They'll be meeting on Monday tho and DH has kinda forced the issue by booking a meeting with a potential client in August. Obviously his boss to be doesn't want to turn down any business so they might be able to sort something out!   

Anyhoo, off to bang my head against the brick wall that is looking for a job! Have a good day all!

xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Nix- don't bang too hard lol....i wasn;t sure how I'd feel but I love having her, I do obviously think what if etc but it's so nice to be able to look after her and it sure does make me think sometimes how on earth would I cope after 15 yrs of it just being us...not that I wouldn't relish the chance x


----------



## Han72

Yeah I thought that when a friend came to stay with her 2, aged 6 and 18months. She literally didn't have a minute for herself and less DH and I took the kids off her hands.  I get really ratty when I'm tired so I've often wondered how I'd cope with a kid who's not going to give mummy a break just cos she's had a rough day!  Like you tho, I'd still take the chance!


----------



## purple72

morning Nix and Beach,

I'm with you guys, but I have my friends little one 13 months ols about once a fortnight for a couple of hours and I just love it, to be honest I have no problems with little one's, but stand a pregnant woman within 100 metre's of me and my heckles rise and my eye's prick with tears, in fact I even turn over when I see pregnant women news reporters etc   

In fact I didn't speak to this friend from the moment she told me she was pregnant till the baby was 6 months old! (there was alot more too it than just the pregnancy but that brought it all to a head)

Nix bl00dy men hey!! what on earth goes on with their brains!! I'll never figure it out!

Beach any thing nice plans this weekend?

Having the little one this afternoon for a few hours, was hoping to go and sit in park, but not with this weather! can't bring her here as DH on nights, so will have to figure plans to do with little one in wet weather    think she might be a bit young for the museum   

Have a good day ladies xx


----------



## beachgirl

Purps- the park will be ideal, you can feed the ducks and go for an icecream, glad that you've made up and I know what you mean about pg ladies...x


----------



## Han72

But it's raining where purps is BG!  

Hmm, tough one purps, what can you do with a ickle one like that when it's raining and you can't stay in the hoos

Answers on a post card purleeeze!

xxx

PS totally with you on the pregnant ladies with apologies to anyone with a bump! 

xxx


----------



## purple72

ooh yes, people with bumps, not you ladies!!! just normals with bumps! sorry if I offended anyone xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi all  

Anna- Lots of luck today  

Nix- Hi lovely   

Beachy-  

Driver- Hope is a good thing love  
Sorry about your tootsies  
Let me know if you decided to buy monitor...I will give you place I got mine from......or I have some sticks if you want em xx

Hope work is good Mira  

My news...........

1, Got my Police things back today for speeding............3 points and £60.00 fine...I am SO pleased with that   

2, Jasons Tribunal court hearing is 3rd September..... you should see some of the utter SH!T and LIES they are coming up with makes my blood boil.            

He doesn't want me to go with him..he said if he doesn't want me stressed bless him.....his solicitor will be with him so I will have to leave him to it.

Where's the bloody sunshine gone? 

Anne
xxxx


----------



## beachgirl

We have black sky and rain and looks like thunder......


----------



## Little Me

Same here Beachy x


----------



## shortie66

Drizzly rain and grey skies here, is supposed to clear about midday for sunshine again, so this cloud has got approx 1hour and 10mins to shift its **** over


----------



## Little Me

Kate- how were the interviews?
x


----------



## AoC

Anna, good luck today!!       I saw somewhere that you're a Shropshire lass - i'm down there every few months or so, next time I'll PM you.  

Driver, your poor toesis!   

Thanks so much, everyone, for knowing how I feel, and being so kind.    You're all lovely people who deserve everything you dream for.  

Are there a few of us on here who are synchronising with the ol' witch?   

I'm off away this weekend, visiting Mum in hosp after her second knee replacement.  

  Sausage


----------



## Pixie75

Morning ladies,

This must be the first time I was so happy that it rained!!   It was SO hot yesterday!

Anna: Best of luck for today.  

Donkey: ET today?    Lots of love to you too.

Purps: Glad your scan went well honey, have you started stimming? Are you on the same protocol? Really hope this will be your time sweets.    

Driver: Go for the monitor I say! It’s much better than the sticks in the long run and you have a bigger time frame e.g. 10 days so it’s unlikely that you miss your ovulation. Don’t buy it from Boots though– it’s overpriced! You can find it half price on the net. 

Nix: Good luck with the job hunting mate, I really hope you find something soon.  

Anne: I didn’t know you got done for speeding!! Tut tut you ikkle busty speedy lady!   Hope you sorted out your work hiccups yesterday honey.  

Kate, Mir, Beach,LV and all the other lovely ladies…   

Alls and I had a LOVELY time yesterday, we stuffed our faces with chokkie puddings – yam! Ally looks really well and much more positive than last time I saw her, what a sweet sweet lady she is. 
I have my blood results back from the GP today and they do look normal – phew!!   My testosterone level is 1.0nmol/L so on the low side. I might start back on the good old DHEA and see what happens!

Love to you all.

Pix xx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Pix- Yep, got done...for the SIXTH time         
I am a very lucky lady as I was 20mph over 40 limit 
Glad your bloods are ok hun and yes, work better today  

Sausagio- Hope your mom is ok


----------



## shortie66

Hi anne sweetie - didnt go to 1st one as when i checked details they were saying that salary exceeds minimum wage and i have learned that is bad sign for crap wages    2nd one went fine, nice place nice people, sounds like an interesting job.  Wages start at 7.50 an hour so not too bad i suppose to start with anyway    

Sausage - yep hun we are synchronised at the mo, af due to tomoz had a few more niggly af  pains this morning, felt sick again yesterday and today think my new diet does not have enough chocolate and booze on it    

Pixie congrats on those blood results hun, glad u and alls had a good time yesterday, like u i've been praying for a bit of rain, but now i just wish it would s0d off again and let the sun come out.


----------



## shortie66

Dont wanna speak too soon but i can see a tiny bit of blue sky


----------



## H&amp;P

slycett said:


> Dont wanna speak too soon but i can see a tiny bit of blue sky


Where? Not here.... 

Slycett & anna - Synchronised Af's through FF website, think we are spending too much time on here !!!! can we sort out synchronised pregnancy's instead   

Pixie - congrats on blood test results.

Anne - can you PM me where you got the monitor from, it was the Boots price that was putting me off. , lucky you on only getting the 3 points and £60 fine, my old boss got a 2 month ban, points and a £500 fine for that same offence.

Anna - Hope you have anice weekend with your Mum and she is recovering OK. 

Plaster hopefully coming off on 13th July  ( however I am not convinced it is healing properly, swells up every day and I don't think bashing the toes linked to the broken bone this mroning has helped at all


----------



## Little Me

Lucy- LOTS of luck for tomorrow hun, hope this is your time


----------



## Ourturn

Lady v - good luck for tomorrow      

Nix - oh dear...men!     He probably doesn't need it, but of either of you do, I have a good document on 'how to interview' pm me if you want it and I will send it to you on Monday
Oh yes I agree she is a freak with 20 eggs  

Kate - if you would like it too let me know. I counsel people on interview technique so more than happy to help of you like. PM me. 

Thanks for all the good wished ladies

Well from eight follies and an e2 of 7,000 I got just two eggs   I know many of you would kill for 2 eggs but my expectations were set at 4 - 5. I burst into tears like an idiot. Just praying they both fertilise. The nurse said if they don't they will class it as an abandoned cycle and they will try to push through another free tx even though I am past there age limit, which is great. I am so thankful for the free tries we have had on the nhs. 

I asked if the poor response was down to the short protocol (last one was long and we got 6 eggs from 8 follies with a lower e2 of 6,000) She said its could be because of my age...but I am only 3 months older than last time! I said that I didn't understand how an e2 on Wednesday could only produce 2 eggs.....not even like they had any other immature eggs. She got a bit defensive and said I had the same doctor as last time and she watched him drain every follicle and mentioned my age...again. He is the most junior of the docs there...the 2 consultants are the best and therefore always busy with private patients. 
What do you think? I think it was protocol and wish I hadn't questioned the consultant (the lp with gonapeptyl really screwed my cycle up for 2 months, meant I had to take hrt and gave me terrible s/e's)
I was alseep during ec, but remembered pain and shouting oww several times...apparantely that was when he was checking for bleeding.

Anyway dh is trying to keep me positive...its a nail biting wait until the call tomorrow morning to see if we have ferts. 

DH stopped via sainsburies to get dinner and when he came back I was a real beatch asking 'what no flowers'?. But to be fair he has just given me his debit card and I have done some damage in the boden sale..a beautiful cashmere top, skirt, merino top and swimming cossie and a few things for him as he never busy clothes.....woops. 

The pain is kicking in..better take some paracetamol

Anna x

.


----------



## Ourturn

Driver - prepare for a very hairy leg when the cast comes off   My bf broke her arm and when her cast came off it was REALLY hairy. At least you can wax your leg!


----------



## Jumanji

Anna - I am really sorry you are disappointed.  2 eggs is fine and one more than you need but I can understand you feeling upset because you did so much better last time and you E2 level was high enough for you to reasonably expect more eggs.  I think it may be that the long protocol suits you better but don't worry about this now because we are all hoping that this cycle will work and you won't need to bother about which protocol suited you better.  I agree that it is totally absurd for the nurse to bang on about your age when (a) you are only 37 and (b) you are only 3 months' older than at your last treatment.  Unfortunately, with a lot of nurses and even doctors it seems to be the fall back explanation for every fertility or cycle problem.  Please do not be fobbed off by it - if you need to discuss this further you are certainly entitled to a better explanation.  Meanwhile, let us focus on your 2 fabulous eggies and pray they both fertilise.            

Driver - well done on the bingo! Hope the foot isn't too bad!

Anne - at tribunals if they are coming up with extrme things it tends to make them look desperate!

Sausage - I am so sorry you were feeling low; I can't pretend to be able to empathise but I am so very sorry and I hope you feel better today.

Princess Pixie - so glad you and Ally had a nice time.  woo hoo for normal bloods!!

Purple - hope the jabs are going well!

Nix - when are you planning to cycle next?

Kate - glad the one interview went well.    

Donkey - wasn't ET today?  Hope it went well!

LV - I seriously doubt you have ovulated!  Good luck for tomorrow!  We are all rooting for you!

Almond - hello!

I won the spaying battle with DP!!  He said yesterday he wanted Posy to have more kitties cos it would be "interesting"; I said that I was only going to get bigger and more cranky and that, if Posy had more kittens, he would have to do the mundane tasks of helping her out, persuading her to feed them, weaning them, finding homes for them etc. (guess who has done all the work here!!!).  Oddly, this convinced him that she should indeed be fixed!  I am relieved and by this time next week Posy will be spayed.  She is booked in for Wednesday.  The kittens are having a checkup at the vet on Tuesday.  We are confident they are all absolutely healthy but we'd hate to give someone a sick kitten so we wanted to get them checked before they go to their new homes.  They start to leave us on Thursday and will all be gone by next weekend.


----------



## Donkey

Hello girls

Yes ET was today thank you for remembering.  It went very well with the help of some temazapan (sp?).  I have a wonky uterus which makes ET very painful and difficult and this time I just lay there is a trance.  I little uncomfortable but I didn’t move or cry out.  They were both 4 cell, apparently a bit slow and should have been 6 cell (do you think this is significant?) but a grade 1 and grade 2 which is great.  The other was 8 cell but fragmented so not used.

Anna sorry you are so disappointed.  I know we all give a little bit of lee way, 8 follies, let’s not be greedy that could be 4 or 5 eggs and you had higher expectations.  But you’re definitely still in the game with 2.  Praying for fertilisation tonight.  Are they transferring tomorrow?  My clinic does if you have 1 or 2 as they say the embies don’t have to compete and they are better off inside you.
As to the lower numbers… I only had 4 follies this time and they said that yes Ii am older but my body / ovaries are just getting tired from all the IVF which does make sense really.
Be positive, we’re all here for you.

LV huge amounts of luck for you and dh tomorrow.  I am certain you haven’t ovulated but I know you’ll still worry.

LJ  it’s so lovely to have you back!

Anne – good news on the driving fine IYKWIM…could have been worse speedy!  Sorry to hear Jason has to go to court, it must be a worry.

Sausage, glad you mum is on the mend, my mil had a knee replacement a few weeks ago too and is healing well.

I’ve just had acupuncture to help the twins settle in…
Loads of love
Donkey xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Anna - Luckily it is only my foot in pot (god I hope that hasn't got hairy that would be scary, I would look like a tall hobbit  ) so been able to shave legs as normal. Sorry to hear your EC wasn't as you had hoped but as LJ has said you only need one so I will be saying a prayer for 100% fertilisation for you  

Lady V - Good luck for tomorrow sending you tonnes of   and   for you both to have asuccessfull egg & sperm retrieval. 

Anne - Thanks for the PM.

Donkey - just caught your post, well done you PUPO lady, now sit back and relax and let those little ones bed in nice and snug for the next 9 months.    

Hi to everyone else, struggling to keep up a little with being busy at work so sorry if I missed any important milestones. Right off to buy my fertility monitor now and then it's the weekend, think I will have a few  tonight seeing as I am not pregnant (  I hate AF), hope you all have a good one, we have absolutely nowt planned so I will spend the weekend either ,  or .


x-x


----------



## H&amp;P

B*gger you have to start using the monitor on day 1 of your cycle so I won't be able to do it till next month now...., guess we will just have to go for good old every other day   this cycle....


----------



## Ourturn

Donkey - so glad et went well. Congrats on being PUPO! I too have a wonky cervix and find smears agony...so I have two sedatives to take to help me relax too. If they fertilise they will do et on Monday...they did not mention doing it tomorrow. 

Driver - can I call you hobbit foot?      I call my dh a tall hobbit because of his feet...he's very hairy. You could always use opk's and temping for this month? My temp usually dips the day I ov then shoots up. 

Anne - I am confident justice will prevail for jase    

LJ - thanks. I agree with you about the age thing (though I hit 38 in 3 months   ) I would have been tempted to have one of your kitties, but a lively 5 month lab is probably enough to handle right now! As someone here said maybe I need a longer break between tx. My ovaries are being blasted with the max does of stimms..they probably need more than 3 months to recover. 

Pix - great news re your bloods! 

I'm watching bride wars on box office...very funny


----------



## shortie66

Good luck donks sweetie          

Driver i've pm'd u hun    

Hi to everyone im knackered and need my bed and its not even 7pm yet


----------



## Donkey

Hi driver, kate, anna  


I've been surfing the internet...very dangerous I know and I'm so cross with myself...
They say that the chance of pregnancy is v.v. low with 4 cell 3 day embies...now I'm worried


----------



## Ourturn

Donkey - step away from google! Look at this thread, a lady here got pg from a day 3 transfer with 4 cells!

http://www.fertilityzone.co.uk/thread.php?threadid=24071&sid=4b6499327efec304387d82b1d2a29b3c

Anna x

/links


----------



## H&amp;P

Donkey - step away from google and stop stressing yourself out, it will do your little embryo's no good, they need you nice and relaxed   , there are stories on FF of BFP's with the lowest grade embryo's so please do not give up hope.    , think that they divided again as soon as they were transferred (on my last TX mine were 3 cells when the embryologist checked at 10am and at noon they had divided again and were 4)

Kate - thanks for the PM, I have ordered and will try what you said.

Sobroody - my nickname from DH at the moment is House (from the TV show), I did the temp taking for about 6 months before doing my ICSI and never ever got a peak in fact it was up and down every day, maybe I am just not OV'ing.


----------



## H&amp;P

sobroody1 said:


> Donkey - step away from google! Look at this thread, a lady here got pg from a day 3 transfer with 4 cells!


how scary is that we both typed the exact same phrase, I am now spooked


----------



## Donkey

Anna, Driver thank you, I knew you girls would understand   xx


----------



## Ourturn

driver - spooky...make a wish quick! Did you check your temp at the same time each morning and did you use a tool to track it? I fed the numbers into a site called fertility friend and its made up a chart for you. I have stopped dooing it now as I became too obsessed...and dissapointed each month. I think the cbfm is brilliant though...got pg x5 times using it...but non stuck...now we know what's wrong I can't get pg


----------



## Angels4Me

Hi all

Trawling through and lots of threads but not altogether re dhea.

Can i ask if peeps here have had any success with dhea?

Im nearly 44, taking prednisolone, clexane and baby aspirin for high nk cslls etc

Also, anyone know if its safe to take dhea with prednisolone

thanks
angels


----------



## Ourturn

lady v - i had sore boobs before ec ...you have not ov'd I'm sure of it. Lol re bald balls!  Good luck    
Angels - sorry I can't help re dhea
Annax


----------



## Jumanji

Angel - sorry but I don't know on prednisolone and DHEA.

Anna - I hope you are feeling a little better; maybe you could have done with a longer break but I do feel angry that the nurse trotted out the age issue with no reason at all.  It really annoys me when clinics do that.   

Donkey - please don't rely on google.  I honestly think that with embies they can't tell much about what will stick and what won't.  I remember Laura B being all gloomy about the quality of her embies which produced triplets and, equally, we saw poor Purple here recently get 2 lovely blasts and a BFN.  I really don't think they can make predictions on this.    

LV - best of luck for tomorrow


----------



## Züri

Congrats being Pupo Donkey

LV lots of luck tomorrow!!

Anna keeping all crossed for you 2 golden little eggies tonight 

sending positive vibes to you all xx


----------



## purple72

yes Donks, have to agree with LJ even a 60% chance with blasts doesn't = success and laura will tell you her gorgeous triplets were not top grade embies, but they are top grade babies   

Stay strong and as driver et al says step away from mr google!

LV I'm sure you haven'y OV'ed hun, I felt the same last time I cycled, but when I got there the follies were still in place! good luck for tomorrow!

Anna hunny, don't be too disappointed, they will hopefully both do the biz tonight and you will have 2 lovely embies to put back!!

I had 6 collected 5 fertilised, but all that meant was they let them develop longer and I was still left with just 2 to implant! no frosties, and although they say it chooses the strongest, in reality they are only choosing the ones that managed to survive in the artificial medium, that tries it's best to mimic the womb, but the womb is the best place and 2 in the womb is worth many in the lab me thinks, so here's hoping Barry white is playing tonight in the love lab!

Hugs to everyone else

Sx


----------



## fluffy jumper

I always read on the train on the way home but don't always have time to do personals to everyone but I am always thinking of you all.

Sobroody.  Good luck to your eggies in the love lab tonight.

Donkey congratulations to being PUPO.  

Anne.  I will keep everything crossed for Jason in September.


----------



## purple72

hey Tracey you must be getting excited now hey!    not long to go!

Anne forgot to say so happy about the speeding fine YKWIM, glad it was 3 points and nothing more! now slow down speedy gonzales!!

Princess also so happy about your normal blood results

   to all I am thinking of ya all, just my brains turned to mush and I'm blaming the drugs

Sxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Doneky- congratulations on being PUPO x


----------



## Pixie75

Morning girls,

LV: Best of luck with EC today honey. I   so hard for you.   

Donkey: Congrats on being PUPO!  

Anna: Waiting for your news!  Hope everthing went well in the love lab last night.  

Hope everyone is enjoying this gorgeous weather, have a lovely weekend whatever you are doing.

Pix xx


----------



## Ourturn

still waiting for the call from the lab...feel sick


----------



## Ourturn

We only have one. The other fetilised abnormally, either the genetic material was faulty or 2 sperm fertilised at one. Have to pray the remaining egg divides over night. But I have pretty much written off this cycle. Even if I have one transferred on Monday, I know my chances are low.


----------



## Donkey

Anna, be  ... I was told if it survived the first night then it stood a really good chance to get to transfer.  You have one which we are all praying for.

Tracey how's your cycle going?  

LV  good luck  

Purple, glad the stimming is going well  


I had really, really bad cramps last night and I'm very tender this morning.  I've never had cramps after ET, has anyone else?

Enjoy the sunshine girls

xx


----------



## Kiwi_in_uk

Almond, SoBroody1, TraceyMohair, NIXf01 - Thanks for your kind words and help about miscarriage.  

I have brought the Alan Beer and Lesley Regan books.  I am reading them imbetween surges of emotional pain.  I can't seem to shake this overwhelming pain that makes me feel like I've failed and can never give my love to a my child.  I am also angry that I have not known until now that there may be a reason for my miscarriages and if I had known then would I have made different decisions (but that regrets road MUST be avoided).  I wonder if I have got Sticky Blood problems due to always having a large number of clots with AF.  I always assumed that was the norm and never thought anything much of it.  But, maybe I'm not normal.  Next steps - push for tests with doctor!  If I do have something very bad wrong then I know I must move on.  But, how one does that I really have no idea at this point in time.

SoBroody1 - I'm sorry you feel sick re lab.     Good luck     Just noticed your post - one fertilised.  I hope i goes well honey!!! xxxxxx

Ladyverte - I was on Shortprotocol because of high FSH (13), got 7 eggs from 9 Antral Follies of which 4 fertilised.  No experience with Long Protocol.  But they were very pleased with my results considering my FSH levels.  How was your egg collection??!

TraceyMohair - good luck with Donor Eggs

Hi AnneG

LittleJenny - your sister offers great hope - thanks!


----------



## andreaj81

hi girls, im sorry for butting in but i was wondering if i could join you. i normally post on the ireland boards but i was recommended this thread.

i had ec on mon but only got 3 eggs, only 2 of which suitable for icsi but unfortunately no fertilization, due to poor egg quality. we were devestaed. seen cons on thur n he's not sure if all my eggs are poor cos he only had 2 to look at. i only ever had max 6 follies so poor response overall and with an amh of 3.3 at 28 in his words he's gonna 'blast the hell out of my ovaries' next cycle to aim for better response. i only had standard gonal f dose last time as it was my first go. 

im really just looking for some support or reassurance. is there anything you ladies could recommend to improve egg quality? we're hoping to try again in sept. cons said nothing can be done to change it. 

has anyone on here had a similar experience? did you manage fertilization or even get a bfp afterwards?

sorry i know im rambling on...some many questions! lol

thanks, andrea xx


----------



## Mrs ABA

Hey ladies, 

Can I join you too?  I got my first BFN yesterday after 1st DIUI (see biog below).  I was fine about it at first but then UCH said no more IVF ever and suggest 2-3 more IUIs then donor eggs.  I don't wanna give up on my eggs at my tender age even if we had to give up on DH sperm!  I'm thinking of going to the Lister but really cant understand how i ended up here.  I had short protocol and produced 3 follies but 1 became dominant.  V upset.

hugs and luck to you all.

A
x
gotta have faith!


----------



## Donkey

LV  fab news....it's ok I think I can hear Kate's Barry White cd  

xx


----------



## Pixie75

LV:Woo hoo!! Well done on the Equado and Eggwina! I'm very pleased for you honey.  

Anna: I know why you are upset but 1 is better than none so please keep    you might have some fab news in 2 weeks time.  

Mrs ABA & Andrea81  - Welcome and  I’m so sorry about your failed cycles.  

Andrea: You've got age on your side so your egg quality should be good. As your consultant said they can’t tell anything about your egg quality after one cycle but there are many things you can do to improve egg quality to prepare for your next cycle.
Here are a few ideas ;

Protein is very important - Zita West recommends 60grams of protein a day. It is the key nutrient to have a healthy quality egg.

Essential fatty acids (not cod liver oil) helps the health of reproductive system

DHA

Royal Jelly

Superantioxidants - Spirulina, Wheatgrass are good.

Take a good pre-natal – It’s a bit expensive but Vitafem is meant be very good.

COenzyme Q10 (up to 100mg)

Also most of us use DHEA (micronized) for the egg quality & quantity but you need to get your Androgen profile checked before taking this supplement. It is supposed to improve egg number in poor responders but, if it pushes up your testosterone level that can then adversely affect the quality.

I’m also a great believer of Traditional Chinese Medicine. It's definitely worth looking into.

Hope this helps   

Pix xx


----------



## Miranda7

Hooray for your egglets LV!!!!!

Well done you! And fabby news about the sperm - whoo!

Sorry I'm not keeping up too well at the mo, girls - work is utterly exhausting me on top of all else, and I just don't have the energy. Hopefully I'll get on top of it soon....

xxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Lucy & anna- absolutely brilliant soooooo pleased for you both. Anna .... One good is all u need Hun   

on my iPhone so can't type much ....booked our hold last night.. 22nd sept for two weeks 

andrea ... Hun so sorry.. It's devastating as it hapenef to me twice.. I did take dhea but no more. I am now on Chinese herbs so lets see eh.look after yourself  

mrs aba  

oh.. Went to herb lady last night and she is concerned by my light and quick periods so she is weoking on that . She saysy lining just isn't thick enough which would make sense given that i only bleed for a day and a half ..2 tops 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Anne- where did you decide on?


----------



## andreaj81

ladies thanks for the welcome  

and thanks for giving me all the info. pixie thanks for takin the time to write all that for me   im looking into accupuncture n chinese herbal medicine - i agree they're very useful

i haven't had a chance to read over all your stories or what stage your at some please forgive me but i'll try to catch up n learn some names   for now i hope your all well n enjoying your w/end


----------



## shortie66

Hi hunnies 

Anna my darling all u need is that one stay      sweetheart    

LV well done hunny, barry white cd now blasting all the neighbours windows out.    

Donks congrats on being pupo hun           

Hi to everyone else, sorry for totally crap personals    been run off me little size 2 tootsies yesterday and today.  Took van to school fete today from 10 till 3 come home cleaned down and passed out for a kip about 5pm only just woke up and gotta get dressed to go to mates house for drinkies, i'll be blotto by 9pm    

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Kate- have a lovely night hun, well done today Mrs Busy!  

Beachy..Hi hun, decided on here....http://www.sunrisehotels-egypt.com/Section_Hotel_Home.aspx?HotelID=7&LanguageID=1
We have full use of the Sister hotel next door too...so double of everything really...included the booze!! 
Thomas cook had a sale on yesterday and managed to get £250 off!! BUT, we will spend the saving on putting the cats in to the cattery anyway    

xx

/links


----------



## Donkey

Kate are you really a size 2    (I know we've had foot discussions before but di I miss that?)

xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Kiwi.  I is unlikely that you have something wrong with you that is not treatable.  You just need to find out what is wrong and some way it can be sorted.  It will be interesting reading Lesley Regan's book and Alan Beers as the former doesn't believe in the latter's theories at all.  I have heard very very good things about Dr ******* at the London Miscariage Clinic (the link Nix sent you before).

Sobroody.  I am sorry you only ended up with embie.  Try and keep positive.  It could easily be that the one you have will stick.   

LV.  Fab news on your two.  I have everything crossed for 100% fertilisation in the love lab tonight.

Anne.  I am glad you have booked your hols.  I find that having something to look forward to is as beneficial as the holiday itself.

Andrea.  Some consultants say that sometimes Menopure can result in better quality embies that gonal f.  I don't know if there is any actual evidence.  I only got one egg on two consecutive IVF's.  the first I had gonal f and got a BFN.  The second I had menopure and still only got one egg but a BFP - however, I had an early MC, or I think they call it a blighted ovum so it can't have been that good quality (unless it was a sperm issue).
There is some evidence that DHEA improves quality after 4 months of taking it.  Over the last few months there have been a few posts of the evidence - Sam has posted  - you will have to do a search to find the info as Sam isn't posting at the moment.

Mrs Aba.  Have you only had IUI.  If so, then you can't have been on max stimms so how can your consultant say you definately won't respond better to IVF?  He can't know.  Many people have been told they have no chance but then go on to get a good number of follies.  DEFINATELY get a second opinion.  Don't give up, we are all here for you.


----------



## mag108

Malini- yes, I do certainly feel that time pressure! I have to really work at not getting into a total panic

LJ- thanks for that. You are right and I did do ok in my last tx...I guess being 40 it is all coming to a head. I feel I have to have a back up plan following next IVF if it doesnt work. Hope you are doing well there!

Almond: good for you, sounds like the wedding is allowing you to really enjoy things and shelve this IF malarky for a bit.

thanks for the new home Dakota.

great news Donkey! - hope you are doing ok

Nix - I am so sorry to hear about your Dh's job. Companies are doing everything they can to shaft employees, hearing loads of stories through friends. The current climate is a perfect guise for them to get rid of whoever. Its great them that by Aug he'll be starting the new job, v lucky.

LV: excellent news for you hun! Well done to Equado and Eggwina! Wishing you lots of xxx

Kate: Well done on booking your hols, you guys will have a blast I am sure! My life was taken over looking for a cheap hol, and they may start looking cheapish but with supps etc...doesnt end up that way. We've got an appt from a girl at work whose family rent it out, plus flights it will be £880. Minus spends...
Yikes, but I need it. Hope you doing ok and a big hug on your mums anniversary.

welcome Kiwi_in_uk.

H1: how fantastic! really happy for you and thanks for sharing your story to give us all hope.

Annof Cumb: (i just ,istyped annofcum oooops) I think its a really common thing. I di it this month. My cycle usually regular 24/25/26 days, went to 28 this month and I was thinking,'well better buy a test', and hey ho the next minute what appears, then all of the dissappointment, thankfully I was off work...and I too feel embarrassed and stupid, but it is totally understandable that we fall for it. Hope you ok.

Almond: I thought the same, more likley to get pg after failied cycle, like my eggs would be all fired up or something

Anna - I am really sorry that things have worked out this way. I really hope that it does still all go ahead and you get a + result. Most people only get 2 put back in anyway and it only takes one.  

Driver- hope you enjoyed Bingo, and you guys won! oooh you poor toe

Purps: me too, I change channel if anyone pg comes on! Why would I want to watch!

Anne: great news on the fine. Had an icecream everyday this week, will try the mint ones sound v good

Donkey I am so pleased for you hun, hope the 2ww goes ok for you. Consultants will say that you just dont know, high grades/low grades....they all have a fair chance I think, they are going into the conditions they are meant to be in, they are totally happy now.

Welcome andreaj81: People on here suggest DHEA. I have just started it. Sorry running out of energy tonite,  I am sure you will find lots of good advice on here

Mrs ABA- I am sorry that things have worked out this way. I think its def worth getting a second opinion. I cant really understand conc who dont recommend at least thta before they start laying on their heavy news.

Didnt manage to get online much this week. Had a busy good social week. I am now starting on my stricter regime of less wine, back on decaff etc etc (apart from my party next sat when I will let loose).
I found the heat this week so unbearable, no aircon at work!

I am doing ok, had quite a diff week with DH (not workin at mo, I am his main support, feeling a bit resentful of his chosn line of carrer, the arts, which pays crap and means he has loads of gaps in employment...man has he been hard work this week, needy, moody, broke. Great combo) He's also completely not in the space to talk through IF stuff, DE etc.
Anyway I live to fight another day as we all do!


XXXXXXXto you all


----------



## shortie66

Hi ladies 

Back from best friends, had a fab time, her dh did us lovely sausage and egg sarnies, always better when someone else cooks them  

Donks - yes hun i really am a size 2    So is anne    in fact we are both size 2 little shorties with big boobies      Hope ur getting lots of rest sweetie and making dh look after you    

Mag - ah hun my dh was the same before burger van came along, moody depressed broke miserable complete pain in the bum    And now he's got the burger van he's still as bad   

Anne - hello my size 2 buddy    hows ur weekend going?     Glad u booked holiday it will do u the wold of good getting away and just being urselves, when are u off on ur jollies?    

Tracey sweetheart i have absolutely everything crossed for you on this cycle hun, and will be watching closely, but as i said before not so closely that u think im stalking u  

Hello to all our other lovely ladies, lv, purps pixie nix steph mallini hazelnut almond ally miranda laura fishy sam natasha pam driver annaofc sobroody and everyone else  

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum

Hi all 

I have just about managed to catch up I think - sorry it has taken me so long but have only been able to get online for a little while at a time due to bad back and caring for the little one/having lots of visitors etc!

I am so, so happy - I feel like the luckiest woman in the world! Vivvy is absolutely beautiful and a joy to be a Mum to - on the whole she's a really contented little thing and very easy to read, can't believe she is already 12 days old, but at the same time it seems like a lifetime ago I had her, life is so changed in that time  I am breastfeeding on demand and it is going really well, have stacks of milk and even managed to get some expressed also today so that DH could give her a feed (which he loved!  ) Am now feeling a lot better myself after being very sore and having to take lots of painkillers, have managed to get out for short walks with the pram the last couple of days, it was so lovely to get dressed and out in the sunshine and fresh air.

*Swinny* -   

*Sobroody *- congrats on 2 eggies - hope they both fertilise into tip-top embies - good luck!   

*Donkey* - congrats on being PUPO  - lots of luck sweetie   

*Purple* - lots and lots of luck for this cycle sweetie  am rooting for it to work for you this time   

*Emma* - good luck for FET hon - hope so much that it works!   

*Tracey* - thinking of you and wishing you soooooo much luck - hope you get some fab eggs from your donor   

*LV* - yay!!! re 2 eggs  - hope they both fertilise into super embies, so good to read that you are loving Istanbul  have you had lunch/dinner at Midpoint yet? please say Hi to lovely Romina for me 

*Laura* - can't wait to see you next week! 

Welcome to the newbies!  and sorry to those I have missed. I am gonna post the list but am sure bits of it must be wrong - please let me know any amendments! 

And finally, I am so, so touched that lovely Ally has been organising a collection for me  - you really don't need to! but please know I am so grateful for my lovely PR team FFs - you really are the best 

Steph xxx

P.S. oooh nearly forgot - not sure if EBW (who had a little girl Kate before after only getting one egg on an IVF cycle, and then got a surprise natural pregnancy!) still reads this, but just wanted to let you know she had a little girl the day before me, and has called her Emily - have posted on Birth Announcement but also wanted to say well done EBW here!


----------



## lucky_mum

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *Ali27*
2nd IVF - Lister - due to start June 2009 *Anna the third*
Planning 3rd IVF(?) - due to start ??/??/08*Bankie*
5th IVF - Lister - starting August 2009*Betty1*
looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*Bonchance*5th IVF - due to start soon*Bunjy*4th IVF - Lister? - consultation 19/02/09 *CathB*
contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*CPJ*
2nd IVF - Lister or Guys? - starting soon after BFN in September 2008*Jo McMillan*1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner *Lola C*2nd cycle to start soon - 1st cycle was BFN in May 2008*Lightweight*3rd ICSI - July 2009 - Jinemed - fly out to Turkey 28/07/09 *MillyFlower*4th ICSI cycle - maybe at the Jinemed?*Sammiejr*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Slycett*3rd IVF, this time with DE - Reprofit - booked for 29/03/10 *PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Babyspoons/Spoony*2nd ICSI - June '09 - currently dowregging *Emmachoc*Second FET following 2nd IVF cycle (1st FET produced son - Hari) - June '09 - ET ??/06/09*Ladyverte*4th IVF/ICSI - Jinemed, Turkey - "Cetrotide before menses" protocol - June 2009 - EC 04/07/09 - 2 eggs *Purple72*4th IVF - Lister - June '09 - currently on pill *Sobroody1 (Anna) *
2nd IVF - Royal Shrewsbury - June 2009 - EC 03/06/09 - 2 eggs *Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Donkey*
4th IVF - June '09 - currently stimming - EC 30/06/09 - 3 eggs - ET 2 embies 03/07/09 - testing ??/07/09 *Team PR members who need to update: * *Echappebelle*
7th IVF - SP - testing ??/11/08 - update required re result*Team PR members who have experienced a recent miscarriage or loss: * *Abdncarol* 1st IVF - Aberdeen - no heartbeat found 05/10/08 miscarried at 14 weeks  *AnnaofCumberland*2nd IVF - April '09 (after no response on 1st IVF) - tested 08/05/09 - HCG only 7 - biochemical pregnancy  *Angel55*
3rd IVF - January '09 - tested positive 02/02/09 but bleeding then falling HCG levels 06/02/09  *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - Natural miscarriage 21/06/08 at 12 weeks  *Cath J* natural pg immediately after failed fertilisation on 4th IVF - biochemical/very early miscarriage  *Elinor* 6th IVF - SP - January '09 - tested positive 07/02/09 but numbers went down  *Inconceivable* 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - tested positive 20/08/08 but biochemical  *Jeza* 1st IVF - tested positive 18/10/08 - miscarried at 5w  *Lincs Jax*8th IVF - June 2009 - biochemical pregnancy  *Nikki2008* 4th ICSI - premature labour started 27/10/08 - baby boy born too early at 20w - so sorry  - timed intercourse with trigger jab Feb '09 *Nixf01 (Paris Nix)* FET after 6th IVF & immunes - ARGC - April 2009 - tested positive 27/04/09 but levels falling *PamLS* 3rd ICSI - Lister - April 2009 - 8 eggs, 2 embies transferred - tested positive but, early miscarriage at 5 weeks  *Rachel78* 3rd IVF - SP - February '09 - 3 eggs, 1 fertilised - tested positive but, early miscarriage at 5 weeks  *Rose39* 3rd ICSI - 6 eggs/3 embies - tested positive 13/04/09 but missed/mc & ERPC 16/05/09  *Sonia7* 4th IVF/ICSI - Midland Fertility Clinic - 6 eggs, 3 fertilised - 2 heartbeats found at 6 week scan, but not there at 8 week scan  *Snic* 3rd IVF - tested positive 27/04/08 - miscarried at 6w  *Tracymohair*2nd IVF, with ICSI this time - September 2008 - tested positive 08/10/08 - scan 24/10/08 showed empty sac  *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * *AbbyCarter*
4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  *Alegria*3rd IVF - Lister - November '08 - SP - cancelled due to no response after 6 days of stims  *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Ally1973*
3rd IVF - SP - Lister - cancelled due to no response  *Almond*
1st IVF - microdose flare - EC 19/02/09 - 4 eggs/2 fert - 2 embies transferred 21/02/09 - tested negative 07/03/09  *Anne G*
2nd IVF - Jinemed - April '09 - EC 16/04/09 - 1 egg - failed fertilisation ^higme^ *Anna1973*1st IVF - Lister - EC 29/11/08 - no eggs retrieved  *BDP (Becca - Ally's sister)*2nd IVF - April '09 - cancelled due to no response *Bobbi3*
1st IVF - SP - Hammersmith - EC 12/12/08 - 1 egg - abnormal fertilisation  *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - tested BFN? (update required)  *ClaireP*4th ICSI - Lister - tested negative September '08  *Dimsum*4th ICSI - HMC, Qatar - April 2009 - tested negative 23/05/09  *Driver 225*
1st ICSI - tested negative 08/06/09  *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Elsbelle*1st IVF - cancelled due to no response 15/08/08  - considering using donor eggs at Serum, Athens *Emak*1st IVF - February 2009 - 1 egg collected/fertilised - ET 22/03/09 - testing 05/04/09 but started bleeding 02/04/09  *Fishface*2nd ICSI - tested negative 21/12/08  - follow up 29/01/09 *Jal*3rd ICSI - Chiltern - SP - 3 eggs/2 fertilised - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 13/03/09  *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jerseyspuds*1st IVF - Lister - April '09 - 3 eggs - ET 28/04/09 - started bleeding heavily day 12 of 2ww - tested negative 09/05/09  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Kazzie40*3rd IVF - Jinemed - May 2009 - 1 egg/1 embie - tested negative  *Kiwigirl*1st IVF - NZ - cancelled due to poor response  - *Latestarter* 4th ICSI - Jinemed, Turkey - April 2009 - no eggs at EC  *Lilacbunnikins*1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Lins1982*Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  *Littleareca*2nd ICSI - January 2009 - 1 egg transferred (plus 2 frosties) - tested negative 25/02/09  *Little M*5th ICSI - February 2009 - Lister - EC 23/02/09 - 2 eggs - failed fertilisation  *Malini*2nd IVF (this time with ICSI) - February 2009 - 1 embie transferred - tested negative 16/03/09  *Mag108*1st IVF cycle - Lister - March '09 - 8 eggs - 1 blast & 1 comp morula - tested negative 28/05/09  *Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08*Minttuw*3rd ICSI - ARGC - tested negative 12/07/08  *Moth*1st ICSI - tested negative September '08  *Natasha6*3rd IVF - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 22/10/08  *Nova*3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Paw*2nd IVF - UCH - tested negative 22/07/08  *Pesca*1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation  *Pinkcarys*
1st IVF - 7 eggs - tested negative 31/01/09  *Pixie75*2nd IVF - Jinemed - microflare protocol - 1 egg - 1 embie transferred - tested negative  *Rachel (Moderator)*Fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in April 2009 - tested negative 16/05/09  *Rural Chick*2nd IUI - ARGC - basting 20/02/09 - tested negative 06/03/09  (1st IVF at Lister start stimming 04/04/09 if IUI doesn't work) *Sam22*1st IVF April '09 - Lister - cycle cancelled after no response after 9 days stimming  *Saffa77*2nd cycle - IVF - SP - EC 20/04/09 - no eggs collected, endometrioma found on only ovary  *Sheldon*2nd ICSI - LP - Norway - October 2008 - tested negative 05/11/08  *Shelly38*2nd IVF - Reprofit - October 2008 - cancelled due to no response  - booked for DE treatment August 2009*Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - tested negative May '08  - follow up 27/06/08*Siheilwli*4th cycle - ICSI - tested negative 17/10/08  *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *SpecialK*1st ICSI - EC 17/11/08 - 4 mature eggs - tested negative 02/12/08  *Swinny*3rd full cycle ICSI - June '09 - 2 eggs/2 embies - tested negative 03/07/09  *Swinz (SarahSwin)*2nd cycle - IVF - SP - 2 eggs collected - failed/abnormal fertilisation  *Terry*6th ICSI - SP - tested negative 28/05/08 - will try 7th cycle end June/start July 2008  *TracyM*3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative  *Vonnie*3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  *Wing Wing*2nd IVF - Luxembourg - February 2009 - EC 25/02/09 no eggs at collection/follies were cysts  *Zuri*
FET after 1st IVF - 25/03/09 - 2 embies - tested negative 07/04/09  - going for tx again in September 2009 *PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on:* *Francie*Good Luck    *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*Good Luck    *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *Popsi*Approval panel 23/06/09 - Good Luck   *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Ali May*
 on 2nd IVF - tested positive 10/10/08 - first scan 30/10/08 *Be Lucky (Bernie)*  naturally! February 2009 - and had been booked for DE at Reprofit April 2009 after 3 failed IVF/ICSIs - due ??/??/09 *Boppet*
 on 1st ICSI - Lister - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/09*Button76*
 on 1st IVF - UCH - twins! due ??/??/09*Droogie (Heather)*
 on 2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE - Nurture Notts - due 03/08/09*Hayleigh*  on 3rd ICSI - February 2009 - assisted hatching - tested positive 29/03/09 - first scan 22/05/09*Hazelnut*  naturally - April 2009 - while awaiting 1st IVF, after FSH of 38/AMH 0.71 - first scan ??/??/09*Jameson777*  on 2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 25/08/08 - first scan 05/11/08 *Jojotall*  on 2nd IVF - Lister - LP - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 22/10/08 - due ??/??/09*Kitykat*
 on 4th IVF - ARGC - SP + immune tx - tested positive 30/11/08 - due 08/08/09*Lainey-Lou*  on 5th IVF - this time with DE - London/Cyprus - Feb 2009 - 10 eggs/10 fertilised - tested positive but has had bleeding - Twins! seen at scan 30/03/09*LittleJenny* Natural  May 2009 - after miscarriage April 2009 (1st cycle in 2008 to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing) - first scan 28/05/09 - due 06/01/10*Missyg*
 - natural surprise! on cycle after 1st IVF - Lister - EC 17/02/09 - no eggs collected - immunes with Dr Gorgy - next scan 04/06/09 *Nicki W*  - natural surprise! due 11/01/10 - also has  Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF *Ophelia*  on 9th ICSI - Sweden - HCG beta results 28/11/08 - first scan ??/12/08*Pin*  - natural surprise! due 23/09/09 - also has  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF *Suzie W*  on 2nd cycle - IVF - 4 eggs/4 fertilised - 1 blastocyst/1 morula - tested positive 13/05/09 - first scan 01/06/09 *Swoo*  on 3rd ICSI - SP - next scan 29/05/08 - due ??/??/08*Sunshine1977*  on 3rd ICSI - February 2008 - due 31/10/08 *When Will It Happen?*  on 1st ICSI - tested positive 10/07/08 - due ??/??/09/td]*PR Ladies with babies*   *Beans33*
 Stuart - born May 3rd 2008 - after 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - July 2008 *Bugle*  Benjamin Oliver - born November 26th 2008 - after 2nd ICSI at Jinemed *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th 2008 after 4th ICSI*EBW*  Emily Joan Louise - born June 22nd 2009 after BFP naturally! - November 2008*Emmachoc*  Hari - born October 4th 2008 - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle*Juicy*  Edward - born May 9th 2009 - after 3rd IVF - Lister *Laurab*  Eddy Noah,  Cerys Mary and  Bethan Lilian Doris born December 16th 2008 
(triplets 33+1, all healthy  ) after 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed*LittleJenny's sister, Kate*  Emily Megan and  Oliver William born November 20th 2008 after 1st IVF *Matchbox*  Luca - born February 11th 2009 - after 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH *Miranda7*  Robert - born June 26th 2008 - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed*Nicky W*  Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF*Odette*  Jack born 25th April 2009 after 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - July 2008 - Barcelona IVI - 8 frosties *PaulB & his DW Jennig*  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 - surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH*Stephjoy*  Vivienne Laura Joy born June 23rd 2009 - after 1st DE ICSI (following 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with own eggs) - Reprofit - 1 frostie


----------



## LV.

Quick one from me. 1 of my egglets fertilised and ET is tomorrow. Disappointed both didnt make it but thrilled that we are still going as not made it this far in a while! Come on Eguado!

Love to all

xx


----------



## Donkey

Well done Eguado!!!  
xx


----------



## Ourturn

Bad news. Our remaining embie did not get past clevage stage   Had to pass phone onto dh. Consultant embryologist wants us to come in tomorrow to discuss next steps. Seemed to think it was the SP that made the difference. He said he would back us to get an additional nhs cycle as this was classed as abandoned. Will see what they say tomorrow. Feeling devestated and numb.


----------



## fluffy jumper

I am so sorry for your awful news sobroody.  I don't know what to say


----------



## LV.

Oh Anna, I'm so sorry petal. Lots of hugs xx


----------



## Donkey

Anna I'm so, so sorry   xx


----------



## Kiwi_in_uk

I'm sorry sobroody.


----------



## Miranda7

Ah damn, Anna - dreadful news.  

LV - thank goodness for Eguardo!

xxxx


----------



## Angels4Me

Hi all

Anyone here take or taken dhea with Prednisolone?. I have decided to give dhea 3 or 4 months then have ivf. I've taken first dhea today but as also take prednisolone and clexane am little worried about taken meds together. FF nurse said that dhea exagerates the effects of steroids....any experiences, thoughts welcome

thank you
angels


----------



## Züri

Anna so sorry xxx


----------



## Han72

Anna darling, I'm so sorry    I really hope you can get some answers at the follow-up and thank goodness they're counting it as abandoned so you still have another NHS attempt in hand. I know it's very very slight consolation but it's something at least. Take care honey and massive  to both you and your DH

LV - replied to your PM   Good luck for ET tomorrow       

Angels - are you taking the pred and the clexane right now? Before you start the IVF  If not, it's not an issue cos you'd usually stop the DHEA before you do the IVF anyway. Also I've heard some ladies saying that DHEA pushed up their day 1-3 Progesterone/Oestradiol levels. Some of them seem to get around this by taking the DHEA 3 weeks on and 1 week off, stopping the week before AF is due

Steph - bless you for taking time out from looking after little Vivvie to come and update the list!  You really are StephJOY right now hon, it brightens my day just to read how ecstatic you are!   

Love to all, and hope you're enjoying what's left of the weekend!

xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Anna    so so sorry, hope that the embrylogist manages to throw some light onto what could have happened..


----------



## Angels4Me

Hi Nix


You say "Angels - are you taking the pred and the clexane right now? Before you start the IVF  If not, it's not an issue cos you'd usually stop the DHEA before you do the IVF anyway. Also I've heard some ladies saying that DHEA pushed up their day 1-3 Progesterone/Oestradiol levels. Some of them seem to get around this by taking the DHEA 3 weeks on and 1 week off, stopping the week before AF is due"

I am currently taking pred and clexane and baby aspirin ttc naturally with immune drugs. apart from whilst on AF. will start again CD6.

Can you explain if the prog/oestadiol levels is a bad thing etc....as im not too familiar with this?  Trying to get my head round if i should stop dhea when you mentioned!

thank you for your help


----------



## Han72

Hiya

it's the bods at the ARGC that know why this is a "bad thing" but I think it's all linked to egg quality Sorry I don't really know the ins and outs of it!  Anyone else got any more details...?


----------



## shortie66

Anna oh hunny im so sorry sweetheart      Hope you get some answers    

LV hey this could be eggwina you know    Well done luce     

Hi to all i need a little sunday afternoon sleep.  Af is late now and have been having crippling cramping pains down in right hand side of tum just by appendix scar.  Pain was so bad woke me up twice in the night    hope the witch hurries up and shows mite take the pain away


----------



## andreaj81

anna im so sorry to read your news, it really is a gut wrentching phonecall   i hope you get some answers


----------



## almond

Oh God Anna I'm so so sorry. I hope they give you some answers tomorrow. You responded really well last time and I know that doesnt take away the pain of this time, but I really hope they can give you some explanation and change things so that it doesnt happen again. But I know right now none of that matters and this just hurts like [email protected] and I am so sorry. It really is horribly cruel and unfair. Thinking of you


----------



## mag108

Hi Ladies
Had Dh's little boy this weekend, v good fun, v busy.
Having a party next sat so lots to prepare for this week, house cleaning, recipes etc.
DH still up and down. Yet again had to leave a social event cause of his baaaaaad mood!

Anna - I am so sorry hun. Its just all so painful and unknown. You so deserve a different outcome. I just really hope the cons is supportive: looks like they are at least questioning the protocol and trying to find the right one for you. Sending you a big hug.

Steph: That you have the energy to get on and post at all and you are still doing team PR updates. Your little vivienne looks like a real starlet! How pretty is she!X
LV: Great that you have Eguado on board: wishing you a massive amount of best wishes....
xxx


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies 

Been up since half 6     Helped scottie restock van fridge and freezer put washing out fed the dog and now just about to tackle the ironing which is threatening to take over the house   

Still no af here, now on day 30 which she would hurry up and come me tum is killing me and i have very very bad pmt  

Anna hope ur ok as can be sweetheart     

Oh well suppose i'd better start the mountain    

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Thanks for all you lovely posts. Keep bursting into tears on and off, I'm finding this even harder than a bfn. Starting to think I might need to face facts that my ovaries are knackered, and after 6 mc's, a failed iui,ivf and abandoned ivf I should be looking into de. I asked dh about it and he was very evasive saying he needs to look into it. He's anti adoption so I need to know that if our next tx or 2 does not work we have another way of making our family complete. I feel I could face another 2 tx's if I knew there was a back up plan iykwim? If my clinic do not fund another tx (which they may not do as I am 38 in 3 months and their cut off is 37.5) I want to go straight to CARE Nottingham so I can have more comprehensive nk test and they can test the embies (if we get to that stage). If each one was chromosonally abnormal at least we would know that de was the way to go. 

I sent my boss an e-mail explaining whats happened and that I would check e-mails for anything urgent but cannot face talking to anyone today. Don't expect much sympathy, but I have worked my ass off during this tx and my work has not suffered as I have worked over to make up time lost during scans etc. I feel I need one day. 

Thanks again, its lovely to be part of such a lovely group that understands. 

PS do we have a pr group on ********? If so please pm me or let me know if I can add you as a friend. I cannot access it at work though, but its good for sharing pics etc. 

Anna x


----------



## shortie66

Anna sweetheart it doesnt matter about work they can sod off     Cry all u want hunny it is far better to let it out than hold it in. You will find ur way to go sweetheart but it hasnt gotta be now, de is not an easy decision to make by any means and i can understand ur dh wanting to look into it. You wil get there anna i promise you but you need a break hun to lick ur wounds and recover.      Im not on ******** but if u look for scott lycett (west midlands) thats dh and i always go on his ********


----------



## Han72

Anna hon  I was the same honey   Good for you, taking the time to get your head together again 

Will PM you my embarrassing real name so you can add me as a friend on **!  I think most of us stay away from discussing tx on there but, as you say it's nice having a nosey at everyone's pics innit!

Take care lovey 

Hi Kate - whassup hon?  Any more news on the job front?  Hope AF stops mucking about and rears her ugly head... unless of course it's time to pull out the peestix...   

xxx

xxx


----------



## Angels4Me

Hi all

Anyone here take or taken dhea with Prednisolone?. I have decided to give dhea 3 or 4 months then have ivf. I've taken first dhea today but as also take prednisolone and clexane am little worried about taken meds together. FF nurse said that dhea exagerates the effects of steroids....any experiences, thoughts welcome

thank you
angels


----------



## Little Me

Anna hun- Have PM'd you....my heart breaks for you   

LV- My heart sings for you   

Hi to all my lovley friends


----------



## shortie66

Hi nix - got an interview on thursday for receptionist at a very posh school in edgbaston    Will have to reign in the black country accent for that one and be on my very best behavour    Think i done my share of peesticks in the past    when i got to day 16 and was still on a low on the cbdfm i stopped testing, its costing me a bloody fortune in sticks and my heart just wasnt in it   

Just having a 10min break from ironing    AND ive just found all our wedding songs in the memory box so im gonna put those on and sob me little heart out whilst finishing the mountain.  Cant believe we have been married one year on sunday    Where has the time gone, and still not even a hint of a bfp    And there was me thinking perhaps its cos i was living in sin and once i was respectable id get a miracle bfp   Oh i am a twonk sometimes


----------



## Little Me

kate  
Good luck at the interview xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Angels.  I'm afraid I don't know about DHEA and pred.  I presume you have tried googling 'dhea and pred...' to see if you get any answers.

Anna.   .  I hope your boss is sympathetic.  

I am on **.  To be honest though I can never remember who is who on ** unless your names are similar to your ff name, so I have kind of given up.

Kate.  I hope AF comes and goes as quickly as poss.  You made me laugh with your not getting a BFP because you were living in sin    Any milestone where you thought you would be pg by.... is hard  

My donor has a scan today so I hope she has lots of lovely follies.  I don't suppose I will find out until tomorrow morning when I have my scan to check lining.  

Everytime I try and post there is another reply. Better press send quickly before there is another


----------



## Ourturn

Nix - wait till you see my name on ******** (maiden + married) its a real mouthfull. Agree about not discussing tx on their...there are certain people I do not want to know. But at least we can put a face people we chat to on a daily basis on here. Mind you my pic is from my wedding 3 years ago...I've put on nearly 2 stone since then  ..will post a new pic as soon as I've shifted one stone. 

Kate - thanks hun. I used to live in edgbaston! Once bumped into Michael Flattely in TGI Fridays...he was very orange and was with 2 v tall blonde orange birds.

Anne - thanks

Tracey - good news re your donor.

Angels - I think nearly everyone here takes dhea before ttc and comes off it before starting steroids with tx. Think you need to give the dhea a chance to work before ttc (3 months). Personally I would not mix the two as the steroids se's are bad enough. There is an immune thread on ff which maybe able to help. 

Forgot to say dh took me out for dinner last night (hadn't eaten all day) local gastro pub said sorry last orders for food were at 8.15....its was 8.20!  The owners of the pub are friends living in oz...will let then know. Another couple wanted food too. They missed out on £100 I reackon unbelievable! So we went into the village and had a posh indian. I had a g & t and 2 large glasses of rose as I knew I would not be working today...I was ****** from the 1st drink...not pretty!


----------



## Ourturn

Re dhea...I want to ask the consultant about it. 

What levels should be checked before starting it? Something to do with testosterone?

Thanks 

Anna x


----------



## shortie66

Morning anne how u feeling hun?       

Tracey how exciting ooo hope shes got loads of follies      What are they hoping ur lining will get to?   

Anna dont blame you on the drinks hun, i try not to drink in the week but sure as hell make up for it on a weekend, i think im what they call a binge drinker         

O well suppose id better get on with the mountain.


----------



## Ourturn

Kate - I didn't actually say GOOD LUCK!  
x


----------



## Pixie75

Morning girls,

Typical Monday for me – v busy at work   but I just wanted to pop in quickly and  give huge    to Anna. I’m so sorry hon, I really am.

Purps: Good luck today with your scan honey – thinking of you.  

LV: Best of luck with ET. Hope all goes well.   

Back later.

Lots of love.

Pix xx


----------



## Little Me

Pix  

Kate- I'm ok hunny thanks, feeling quite good at the mo...dunno why      xx


----------



## shortie66

Morning pixie  

Thanx anna i will need it    Its a really posh school apparantly, god knows how i even managed to get an interview     

Anne - its cos u booked ur jollies hun, this ttc really does take over ur life doesnt it sweet.  I am far calmer now than for the last three years    think its cos i know its out of my hands now and i havent gotta rely on my body playing ball (or egg   ) which it never really did.  

No more ironing for me, im all ironed out.  Still quite a bit left but it can wait till tomoz now.  Gonna have a shower and go to scotties sarnie van get him to do me a cheeseburger sausage topper for dinner.  What diet


----------



## LV.

Hey gals

eguado made it through and is grade 1 and home to roost!

Will catch up later when they let me be vertical again

big love to all and a big bear hug for Anna xxx

lady v xx


----------



## Pixie75

Morning Kate  , morning ikkle Anne 

LV: Gosh you will be horizontal for 4 hours!  I'd loved it though. Well done Equado - woo hoo to grade 1!

Girls, I came across this website at the weekend. http://natural-fertility-info.com/increase-egg-health 
It has loads of useful info, have a look at this link on increasing egg quality. Anne honey maybe it's worth for you to take a few of those supplements they are suggesting. I'll definitely look into laying my hands on some.

I saw Andy Murray at the weekend!! Woo hoo! Poor guy looked so exhausted and miserable.  Mike and I went to this Fitness shop to get me a cross-trainer and there he was with his personal trainer. Mike and I acted 'cool' and pretended we didn't know him. 
This was the highlight of my weekend - how sad am I? 
Loving my new cross-trainer though, I can see how many calories I'm burning, it's brilliant!

xxxxxx

/links


----------



## shortie66

Yayyyy luce well done hunny       for the next 2 weeks, will also have a word with him upstairs again       Take it easy now sweetie    

Ooo pix cross trainer hun u r brave    Went on ours about a month ago and right buggered my knee up, couldnt even push down on the bl00dy thing


----------



## Donkey

Hurray for Eguado!!!   You can now join me on the looooong 2ww  

Kate - good luck at the interview   

Tracey - any news on your donors scan  


Hello to everyone else...it's so windy here (no I don't mean my bottom but the weather!)  

xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

We are being overtaken by tiny flies.  There are about 50 in the kitchen, they arrived yesterday and we can't get rid of them. Any ideas?  DH wants to use fly spray but as they are in the kitchen I don't really want to contaminate all our plates, cups etc with chemicals.

Anna.  I'm glad DH took you out for a nice meal and a few drinks.    I hope your boss has come back to you saying 'Anna, take as much time as you want as paid sick leave and come back when you are feeling better'

Kate.  I hope your ironing mountain is now more of a molehill.  I don't know what my lining is mean to be tomorrow.  I am taking the attitude of 'what will be, will be' and not finding anything out in advance.  
Although I have a terrible fear of this not working I now keep thinking about things like 'if we have twins will we be able to fit three car seats in our car' 'i wonder when I will get a bump if I have twins'  'next year there will be the twins'  It is funny because I really don't want to have twins.

LV.  Come on Eguado, come on egudo, come on egado you can do it, snuggle in nice and tightly.  

LV/Pixie and anyone else who has had tx at the Jin.  Why do they tell you to lay still for 4 hours? Clinics hear don't give you more than 5 mins and they are shoving you off home.

Pix.  How are you?  Where did you see A M?  Very good of you getting a cross trainer.  I hope it doesn't end up somewhere to hang your clothes  

Anne. I agree that you are prob feeling good having somethign to look foward to.  Are you counting the days yet.  Will it be after Jasons court hearing?


----------



## shortie66

Hi  donks   hope ur keeping mega cool in the 2ww and putting ur tootsies up   

Been up the sarnie van and had my burger topped with cheese and sausage    oo was so lovely    Gonna get on with tidying up bedrooms now.  Since i've been made redundant house is in a worse state than ever cos i keep thinking oh i'll do it 2mora     

Tracey - i bet its so scary hun     And if its twins u will just have to get a bigger car.  I must admit im really hoping i have twins    Think it must be an age thing with me


----------



## fluffy jumper

I would be hoping for twins too if I didn't have Max.  
The other reason for the house being in a worse state is that at least when you are working it doesn't get untidy in the day.  Since DH has not been working our house just gets untidyer during the day.  It would be fine if DH were a house husband but unfortunately he doesn't know what that even means


----------



## shortie66

I have one just like him here.  His idea of doing a few jobs round the house is cleaning the fishpond out tidying the garage and washing the car. And he doesnt even do thar himself he takes it to the car wash!!


----------



## fluffy jumper

My DH is currently laying on the sofa under a blanket watching cartoons.  At least he has Max with him.  Then again I am on here rather than preparing for a work phone call i have to make to a lawyer in a minute.  If you could get a degree in procrastination I would have a first class honours.


----------



## LV.

I'm not sure why they lay you up Tracey, I've been told to rest back at the hotel too, normal activities can resume tomorrow, except heavy lifting (as if!) and no sex until test date. They were pretty forceful I lay flat, haven't even been able to go for a wee, bed pan all the way. It's all glamour. Maybe it's so your womb chills out after all the poking, I do agree tho - at the Lister they couldn't get rid quick enough, think I went shopping on the Kings Road after. 

Dreams of twinnies, lovely! Can you call them to see how her scan went? Sure people call all the time
xx


----------



## Ourturn

Lady V - congrats on grade 1 eguado! Congrats on being pupo!     

Donkey - I have read cramps after et are a great sign    

Pix - looking at your pic, you do not need to burn calories, you are tiny! My sis lives in London and is constantly celeb spotting too...sigh! Great website...I want some Maca! 

Tracey - no chance! I'll be back at work tomorrow. Re the flies, have you got a window you can open to try and shoe them out? Try buring some tea tree oil in a burner it might help get them out through the window.

Just seen the consultant embryologist. Said the poor response could have been be down to anything, I could have had a poor month in terms of recruiting follicles or the sp did not suit me or both. I asked how could I have an e2 of 7000 and get just 2 eggs. He said I could have had a couple of high functioning cysts that masked raised the e2 and gave a false result. He said we WILL get another tx as the next will be a continuation of this one. Phew! Will get a call for a scheduling appointment in 2 weeks. Don't want to start with this bleed (due next Thursday), will have one natural period and start again. By my reackoning I will have the gonap shot around 1st Sept (DEFINATELY going back to lp). DH is going on a mountain bike holiday in 2 weeks and the consultant gave him a hard time about this, but said that as he has a v high sc (show off) it would probably be ok. 
Told me not to give up on my eggs yet as we managed to get x4 embies last time with 2 being the best size and quality. So still feel sad but daring to hope again! We were going to book a holiday in Sept but this is out now. DH cannot take another week off between now and then. I will ask the nurse if I could take the gonapeptyl shot abroad with me 1st week of Sept. Thing is I would have to pack it in ice packs...would this be a problem with customs, or would a hospital letter cover it? If I can't dh said he'll cancel his holiday (not feeling great about it thanks to what the consultant said) and we'll get away together as I am shattered (not had a holiday yet this year). Hmm any idea how to shed a stone in 2 weeks? 
Anna x


----------



## shortie66

Anna - dont u dare even think of going on a diet, just buy a bigger bikini and love ur flabby bits


----------



## fluffy jumper

Thanks for the tea tree oil suggestion.  I will try that.
I am glad you are getting another NHS go.  How about going on a girly holiday with a friend while DH is on his cycling hol?  I don't know what the situation would be if you wanted to take drugs packed in ice on a flight.


----------



## Sapphire47

I am currently having treatment with menagon (6 ampules) and have only 2 folicles.  The specialist is quite happy to go ahead with EC and on Thursday if my bloods go up otherwise they will have to abandon this cycle and we we look at ED next time - think in Cyprus.  What do the bloods need to do and if the folicles are quite big (day 10 20mm and 16mm) why would the bloods be no good?


----------



## Ourturn

Kate - just pm'd you. Have ordered two all in one swimsuits in the boden sale..just hope they fit. Don't fancy showing off my jelly belly in a bikini at the mo...unless we maange to get a villa with a private pool! 

Tracey - spoke to a nurse and she said getting the packaging though customs could be a problem. Not sure I'd be able to get anyone to go with me. 

Debra - think they need an e2 of around 250 - 300 per mature egg. Correct me if I'm wrong anyone. Good luck   

x


----------



## Pixie75

Tracey: We saw A M in Frimley – hardly noticed him actually as his head was down the whole time. Bless him! How is the toy shop plans are coming along?

Anna: Thanks for the compliment but I definitely need to do some exercise. Let’s see how it goes! Your appointment with the consultant seems to have gone very well and positive. Like he said maybe it was a bad month for you but how are you supposed to know unless you try. It’s ever so complicated. Hope you are feeling a bit better after the appointment. Re losing weight, I find the best thing works for me is not to eat after 6pm. I know it’s hard to start with but once you get used to it you will see how much difference it makes. 

LV: You reminded me of that time! How hard is to wee while you are horizontal! I’ve had to call the nurse a number of times during 4 hours and I was so worried the whole time that I’d filled up the pan and it would start leaking. Ewww! 

Kate:  

Debra: They need to check your Oestrogen level to see if those follicles contain eggs. E2 levels should be around 250 - 300 pg/m per mature egg. Good luck with your cycle.

xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Pix - Tues - Thursday I don't get home until 7.30pm...so the best I can do is no carbs after 6pm. When I did WW the weight came off as long as I stuck to my points regardless of when I ate...so may need to do that again.


----------



## shortie66

Luce blown u some bubbles for luck hun        No idea on the blood tests tho sweetheart  

Anna lovely wedding pics hun    I did well on the ww diet lost almost 2 stone in 5 months, unfortunately have put it all back on again    

Pixie - I really gotta try and lose a bit of flab but at the mo i just got no willpower at all  

Debra - i have no idea hun im sorry


----------



## Ourturn

Kate - love your wedding pics too, looks like you had a fab day. I haven't loaded half of mine up yet. Same here, lost loads of weight on ww but gradually put it back on... what I need to do is make a lifestyle change...ie move my ass more. Walking Benj is helping, but I must use the wii fit more too

Anne - Charlie is so cute! Loved your wedding pics too. 

Lady V - how on earth do you pee horizontally?    

Anna x


----------



## shortie66

Anna we havent used wii fit since prob june last year    

Yeh luce weeing horizontally wouldnt it all just run down ya bum


----------



## LV.

I struggled with the horizontal peeing concept myself, they give you a bed pan to "lie" on and you just have to go and pray for no spillages. Thankfully I was accident free but I don't fancy your chances if you have to sneeze mid flow though 

Oh the memories....


----------



## LV.

Awww thanks for the choccies on ** Kate. Think I'll tuck in to a strawberry creme and save the rest for after tea!

xx


----------



## Pixie75

LV – tell me about it! I kept apologising to the nurse every time I had to call her to do the thing. On a couple of occasions she checked my pan and said ‘gosh did you managed to keep this for so long’!! How embarrassing! I’m glad you were happy with the bill! I know somewhere in London where you can get bloods done on a Saturday and here are their details - The Path Lab 020 7935 6650

Kate – Are you on **? 

xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi chicks  

Tracey- have I missed a post from you hun? whats happening with you at the mo?


Anna- So glad you will have another go with your eggles, and keep the hope up hunny, hopes a good thing...you WILL be a mummy  
Loved your pics too  

Kate- Loved your pics too lovely  

Girls...I have some positive news .....Jason is being taken on a long term contract...then when the main Server guy leaves (about December) they want to give Jas that role ..so the money isn't as good at the mo but hey, gotta take the rough with the smooth and I'm so happy I could          

Now for the dillemma.... he is VERY reluctant to go ahead with the court case...he doesn't think it's worth the stress just to get a good reference (if he has a job) sooo, he is thinking of asking his solicitor to see what ACAS can get for him outside of court...ie, a decent reference and his name in the clear.
I am not 100% on this as I think we've got this far..why not go all the way BUT, I know how stressful Tribunals can be and just want the best for Jas.

What do you ladies think?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

ps- Lucy...get a sheewee for your peepee   
Feel better hunny


----------



## shortie66

Anne - thanx hun i'll have a nose at ur's later if they are on there i love wedding pics.  Re jason, would defo try and persuade him to go to tribunal, yes it is very stressful, but its not just about a reference here and if he backs down now they will think they have won and will offer him a derisory sum if that.  Just support him all u can sweetheart but try and take the pressure off him somewhat while still persuing the tribunal. If he already has a contract at least that shows other people do not believe what his past employers have done is correct.    

Pix look for scott lycett (west midlands) i've tried to open my own ******** account but it says there is already a ******** account regisgered to this email address.  Well we've only got one e-mail address   Have been told how to create another but was ratted at the time and cant remember how    

Hey luce save me one please


----------



## Pixie75

Anne that’s fabulous honey! Well done Jas!       

Kate: Will do chick. xx


----------



## popsi

hi girls

just a quickie...

anne... great about Jason honey xx dont know what to suggest about tribunal thing as i can see his point and yours xxx

lv...well done on the little egg honey xx

anna.. so sorry to have no fertilisation its horrible it happended to me (in fact i have never got to ET !)

tracey.. good luck with your donor honey xx

pix.. you dont need a cross trainer    x

kate... hey you posh bird with your interview xxx

love to everyone else.. well I am a total and utter bag of nerves, we have our panel tomorrow !!!! so really scared and    they will approve us so much xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Popsi good luck for 2mora hunny bun    Have one stiff drink to calm those nerves run a nice relaxing bath and eat loads of choccies.


----------



## Ourturn

Popsi - good luck tomorrow      

Anne - bloody fantastic news, well done Jase!      I would go for the tribunal. Chances are they will settle out of court. I was due to testify at a tribunal on Wednesday, however we have decided to settle. It makes me angry as this guy had no case and would have lost however it works out cheaper for us to settle than to take a load of us out of the business for one day. So imagine what will happen with a deserving case like his! That's what I think anyway. 

Pix - thanks to that website I have just spent a fortune in Holland and Barratt. Bought Royal Jelly, Spirulina (organic), (don't stock Maca) pumpkin and sesame seeds. Also bought loads of organic beetroot juice. At one stage I juiced it fresh when I was being good but this is easier. Not a great tasting drink but keeps your liver in tip top shape! 


I feel sick as a dog and my boobs are killing me...v cruel s/e's when there is no way I can be pg. 

Anna x


----------



## beachgirl

Popsi- lots and lots of luck for tomorrow x


----------



## shortie66

Hi beachy  

Think we are gonna have one mahooooosive thunder storm here shortly.  It has gone as black as my pmt mood   

Anna yes hun it is very cruel      Just realised my af will prob turn up 2moz which will mean i will be due next af on my birthday and on the day we go on holiday as well.    Told dh im gonna ask doc for ocp for a couple of months, i mean its not like i have chance of a natural bfp but at least it'll keep the witch away so i can enjoy our holiday (ifkwim)


----------



## beachgirl

Kate - it's been thundering here a couple of times already today...just watching Corrie as DH is away then off for a bath...been on the JD yet?


----------



## Donkey

Anna I hope so, thank you for thinking of me when you are feeling so low, although there seems to be a glimmer of positivity.  I’m so glad you get another go.  I think a holiday is a good idea and I’m sure airlines have come across the drugs thing many times before.  

Tracey my (redundant) dh  told me he was too busy!!!! to wash the kitchen floor, although I have to admit our hedges and lawns are very trim and his bees are well looked after and have new hive…  

Kate I’m doing my best to put my feet up, dh is away at the moment so my parents are clucking around me.  Have to go to the GP for the gemstone jabs in my bum.  Hope AF arrives soon and gets going.  

Anne  FANTASTIC news!!!!    I think I would go for tribunal to clear my name, but that’s just me,  a stubborn…donkey (so dh tells me)  

Popsi good luck for tomorrow, I have everything crossed for you  

Lots of love to you all
xx


----------



## shortie66

Beachy - i run out of jd    am on the lager shandy tonight so much for not drinking in the week   No storm just rain and now its blue skies again    wish it would make its bl00dy mind up  

Donks glad ur being looked after sweetie nothing like being pampered not that i'd know that cos its normally me doing the pampering


----------



## mag108

Pix thanks for that link. Its got a lot of stuff I know about but in a synopsis, which is helpful. Andy Murray! I do the same, ignore famous people! then you end up embarrasing yourself or losing things! I lost a whole lot of brand new clarins stuff at Man airport: I had spotted Sinead OConnor in front of me and was so desperate NOT to notice her I left half my stuff at security!


LV: delighted for you! Well done and fingers crossed for the week.

Anne Fanatastic news for Jason...re tribunal: tricky, and I understand his thinking and yours. what would you both regret most, doing it and being really stressed or not doing it and letting go of it?

Hi to everyone else, little time tonite: playlisy for party to do, was going to garden but my body is zonked.

X


----------



## H&amp;P

Evening all,

Anne - Great news on Jason's job, I know what I would want to do on the tribunal but think I would probably wimp out if I had another job lined up, the motivation wouldn't be as great to get me through the stress of it all.  

LV - well done and tonnes of   coming your way.

Popsi - good luck for tomorrow   

I am feeling very   this evening, not sure why, I have had the shortest AF only 2.5 days, that can't be good and am now really confused about changing clinic, we have our first appointment there on Wednesday and I thought we would see the consultant (or at least a registrar) to discuss treatment options and see if we could get immunes or anything else tested but I phoned them today to see if they had received our file from LGI and it turns out we are booked in to see the nursing team for what sounds like a day 21 appointment (but not on day 21) to go through our treatment protocol and sign all the forms etc and then cycle on my next AF, that's not what we were expecting and it has left me a bit shocked and befuddled, guess we will go on Wed and if the nurse can't answer our questions request another appointment, I am not sure my body will have recovered enough by my next period to start another cycle straight away (I was expecting the one after that at the earliest).... has anyone done back to back treatments before, if I start on my next AF that would be my 3rd including the one I had at the end of my TX. Thought I was ready to go again, but now I am not so sure....


----------



## Pixie75

Driver:I'm sorry you are feeling low honey   It's advised to leave 2 cycles between cycles but I think for us PR's this should be a little longer since our ovaries are already tired from producing that precious egg. Would you not consider waiting a bit longer and doing some good things to help them recover? Just an idea, I know waiting is a killer!  

Popsi: Wishing you lots and LOTS of luck for tomorrow hon. I really hope everything goes well.   

Anna:   I've done the very same thing! I bought Organic Maca Powder - 1kg   & Organic Spirulina Powder from a website called superfood.co.uk I chose powder cos I already have so many tablets to take! It looks like Maca is also good for DH's swimmers, not that he has any probs, but a few extra million wouldn't hurt!  

Mag: I know the feeling! What are we like?! My best moment was when I met Quentin Tarantino! I absolutely love him and his films - an absolute fan. We happened to be at the same party which was one of those silly fashion parties where everyone had dresses up but he was in track suits  , even Kate Moss was there in her famous cream vintage dress but I was more impressed that Mr T was there and I could hardly contain myself . I went up to him and started chatting. He was SO lovely, a typical American who could chat to you forever - I even had my photo taken with him but my DH wasn't very impressed as he thought he looked a bit too 'friendly' in the picture.    Yeah as if!!

I've just done 20 mins on the cross trainer and burnt 140 calories. Woo hoo!!   

Pix xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Driver.  If you are in any doubt over whether to go again so soon I would delay.  You  don't want to wonder if you should have given your body a rest.  A couple of months wait won't make any negative difference but could give your body a chance to get back on an even keel.

Anne.  Wonderful news on Jason's job.  Anna is probably right that they would settle out of court just before the date.  I know it is different but on Steve's insurance claim court case they made a reasonable offer literally 2 days before we were due in court.  the solicitor said it is not uncommon for them to offer to settle an hour before court.  It is a hard decision, Jason (and you) don't need the stress, but it coudl get him a pay out to help you afford future tx.

Anna.  Sorry you are feeling crap.

Donkey.  When is OTD?  Have you been recomended that you get your gp to do the gestone jabs.  I was assuming I have no choice but to do them myself.
Glad your DH is on top of the garden at least.  My MIL's garden is looking great as my DH was spending his time sorting hers out.   

Popsi. Good luck tomorrow.  Post when you get the news as we will be logging on to check on you.

Mag.  Are you having a party?  Are we invited  

Purple. Did you have a scan today?

Anne, you were asking where I am at.  I have a scan tomorrow to check my lining.  Donor had a scan today so I will find out tomorrow if she has enough follies to share.  she does.  That is one of my worst fears that my tx will be cancelled if she gets less than 6 eggs.

Toy shop idea is coming along.  We think the shop would take more money than we thought to get it ready for sales so need to finiish doing the numbers to see if it woudl be viable.  It is really hard to guess how much we would take as there are no equivalent shops who have posted their accounts.  There are no other toy shops in the town.  
I must say, the research DH and I are doing makes is reallise just how much we don't know.

Pix.  Now you have burned 140 cals you can go and have half a bar of chocolate.

Hi to everyone.


----------



## Donkey

Tracey...mils thinking their sons have to do all their jobs...I know!    My mil only phones when she wants something adn dh has to do jobs before he gets fed.   

OTD is Fri 17th.  The GP is doing the gestone jabs as DH is away at the moment and they are only licensed to do in your bum.  So I wrote and asked the chief doctor who is really nice and I have an appt every week day evening with whoever is on and they do it for me.  
The receptionist has been really @rsey and on the first day I was sobbing uncontrollably by the time I got home as she was so rude (I know that was a hormonal over reaction, but she was bl00dy rude).  Having a go at me infront of everybody cos the dr had put me on the emergency list and "we don't give out specific emergency appt HOW do you get that?" and generally questionning me and being very intrusive in reception.  Jobsworth..

Fingers crossed for more than 6 eggs  

xx


----------



## pepasundae

hi - can anyone give me hope (or not). Am on 3rd cycle. Last time 4 eggs, 2 fertislied but none made it through 2WW. Today i had 6 follicles but only 2 eggs - was very surprised as DR last week said all good. I have been on Gonal F dosage 450. It just seems that all is lost and i wonder if i shoud just give up....


----------



## purple72

Hello ladies!

Anna so very sorry for your cancelled cycle, it knocks the wind out of you I know! take it easy and take care of you and DH!!    will Pm you my name on **

Popsi good luck with Panel today sweetie, but we all know you'll be fine! Any child will be lucky to come to such a lovely mummy!!

LV good luck with your golden embie!!!

Tracey are they thunderflies? we struggled with them one year and was only solved when rempved the ivy from near the windows! also citronella oil can help! all bugs hate it! Fab news on your donors fab crop of follies, plenty to share eh   

Pix good luck with the cross trainer! I'm being good on my bike and the weather is lovely for bike rides!!

Kate will add Scott on **

Anne I'd say go for tribunal as they have been such [email protected]! but you guys have to do what's right for you two!

Had scan yesterday, and not sure how I feel about it to be honest! One big follie on L hand side 11mm, 5 smaller ones too little to measure, and 3 small ones on R side too small to mention, E2 was 682 but only day five so start cetrotide tonight and rescan on friday! Lining was 7.1 so something is happening!

Does Anyone know if I order from healthcare at home after scan on friday if they can deliver Sat?

Steph what a wonderful message so lovely to see you so happy! It brings   to my eyes but in such a very good way! and congrats on the BFeeding well done you!

Love and hugs to everyone else

Sx


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies   

Anna, so sorry      

Donkey   PUPO lady!

LV, welcome home today, another PUPO lady!  

Tracey, I hope it's great news about your donor this morning  

Kate, thank you for the lovely chocolates on **, dee-licious 

Hello to everyone else  

Lightweight x x x


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies 

Purps those small follies will soon catch up me thinks    That lining is brilliant girl    Good luck for scan on friday hun      

Pepasundae - All is defo not lost hun, u have 2 lovely eggs there and it only takes the one.    

Tracey -       for your eggs hunny, hope she loads to share   

Pix - well done u on that cross trainer, think mine is gonna go on ebay alond with the exercise bike   

Driver - i thought u had to have a couple of af's between cycles hun   Dont let them bulldoze u into anything    

Morning Lightweight hunny glad you enjoyed the choccies     

Hi mag whats the party in aid of?  Can we all come and gatecrash   I could do with a booze up, not had one since saturday    

Im off down merry hill today with my best friend, bit of retail therapy me thinks.  Taking loads of wedding vouchers so will see if i can pick up some nice bits and pieces for the house.  Fireplace should hopefully be fitted next week so then i can start decorating lounge stairs and landing.  Well thats after i've finished the kitchen still got a few bits left to do there    

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Purple - its still early days. Those smaller follies will have a spurt.

Pepasundae - if you need another cycle you should ask to switch to menapur. Its the stimm of choice for poor responders. My clinic will not use any thing else. 

Tracey - good luck 

Nix - loved your ** pics, you are one glamarous lady! 

Morning Kate, Pix, Anne, LW and everyone. 

Decided to work from home today. Woke up after my 1st decent sleep since Friday, shattered. Think everything has caught up with me. Could not face a 130 mile round trip. Will go in tomorrow. My big puppy is curled up with me with one paw on the laptop.....the trainer would be mortified! 

Anna x


----------



## Ourturn

Purps - loved your wedding pics.....I am so nosey   Amazing cake!


----------



## purple72

thanks hunny, funnily enough first thing I did was check out your wedding pix!! We are such girls hey!! You looked fabulous hunny and so happy!!


----------



## Ourturn

so did you! Your waist its tiny! Think its important to look back and remember especially when we are going through IF crap!


----------



## purple72

yes and how tiny our waists WERE before all the IVF drugs    

Unfortunately the day goes so quickly, just wish I could rewind and do it all again once a year!!  

Off out now for Acu so catch you and everyone else laters!!!

Hugs 

Sx


----------



## Little Me

Hi all  

Purps- Something is defo happening, good news hun  
Think healthcare do deliver on Sat  

Hi Anna-  

Kate- Enjoy shopping love  

Hi LW- When you off again?  

xxxx


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning Anne. I start Estrafem on Friday for 14 days then fly out on 28th July. We'll be in Istanbul right up to EC then will fly out to Cyprus for EC, Romina has organised a hotel for us on the beach and will book flights for us when we are there as we don't know how long I need to stim for. Can't wait to be rid of the builders and mess. I hope the worst of it will be done by then and it will just be painting and decorating when we return. I saw your lovely video of Charlie last night, it's so cute, he's quite the little antagonist!

Pepasundae, don't give up! You only need one good egg! Can you tell us a bit more about your history and treatments and which clinic you are at?  

x x x


----------



## Little Me

LW hun- I really hope it's your time this time. 
Hmmm, yes, Charlie...he's a little scamp and isn't scared of anything...but he's adorable


----------



## Angels4Me

Hi all

I assume some of you here will have tried dhea....Im considering this before ivf as im 44 this month  

Can you let me know of your experiences with dhea?

Also, is it ok to take with prednisolone?  I read here, maybe not.

And, which days of cycle do i need to stop dhea to make sure i dont damage eggs?

thank you so much for comments

angels


----------



## fluffy jumper

Just a quick one as I am v busy at work.  My lining is 6.5mm (they wanted it to be 8mm) so I now have to wear the patches which I change every three days.  They weren't worried about my lining thickness so I suppose I shouldn't be.
I asked about my donor and they said all was OK and they aren't worried about her not getting enough eggs.  They said they can't tell much at this stage (after 7 days of stimms).  I'm sure I knew how many decent follies I was stimmulating at that stage, ie bugger all  .  They did say she had an antral follicle count of 20 so that sounds fantastic to a PR like me.  Then again, I had 6 antrals but only two follies and 1 egg  

Purple.  How does your follie count compare to the last cycle?  Great lining which is what matters when they put them back


----------



## Jumanji

Driver - first off don't fret about the short AF cos your body is bound to be a bit funny after cycling; second, if you don't feel ready to cycle then WAIT; third, if the clinic is not giving you what you want then call them and explain that and say what you want - you are the customer!!  Just don't go along with things which don't feel right - many clinics have a bit of a conveyer belt approach but will respond to you if you jump up the conveyer and demand it!

Lucy - congrats on being PUPO!

Donkey - another PUPO lady; I do hope all is well!

Purple - I think your scan sounds fine; there is clearly plentiful activity there!!  the sizes will balance out so don't worry.

Anna - I am so very sorry about your cycle but try not to feel too gloomy.  First off, they are not treating this as a proper cycle, which is great.  Second, and this is very important, they are not blaming your body or your eggs.  It was either a "blip" or the SP doesn't suit you and they see that from your last response.  On this thread, have we ever known of a doc in the UK who doesn't trot out the DE speech at the slightest hint of an opportunity?  The fact that your doc is encouraging you to keep going is brilliant!  I know you will still feel devastated at the moment but please hang in there!

Pepasundae - I would say you are doing fine; you are responding so please don't give up!

Anne - I know tribunals are stressful and horrible and if Jason has a job then it seems a lot of stress for no reason.  The trouble is this is how companies get away with treating good employees badly time and time again.  Hence, if you can bear it, I would consider going ahead.  That said, I fully understand wanting to put it behind you both now.  It is a tricky one!  I just hate the thought of his old firm getting away with this - but then I am not the one who has to go through all the strain of it!

Tracey - Your donor sounds like she'll produce enough eggies for you!!  i don't know much about lining excpet that my sister's was 6mm at ET and they preferred 8 but, obviously, it didn't stop the twins burrowing in!!  I think 6.5 sounds fine but if they have time to boost it then so much the better!  Things are looking good for you! Why are men so useless at housework?

LW - not long to go for you! I so hope this is your time!

Steph - wonderful to hear you sound so happy; Vivvy looks a delight!!

Kate - GL with the interview at the posh school! 

Pixie - hello Princess!!

Mags - please don't focus on turning 40; I know it's hard when the clinics will make a big song and dance about it but I would concentrate on your response last time and focus on that! stay positive!

Nix - hello there sweetness!

Newbies - hello; sorry I can't answer all questions!

Almond - nice to see you!

Zuri - and you!

love to everyone I have missed

Posy's kittens got a clean bill of health at the vet today and they have been cleared to leave us.


----------



## Pixie75

Morning girls,

I’m not a happy bunny today! I woke up at 2am this morning with the worst toothache ever!   I had to make an emergency appointment this morning as the pain got worse and my gum starting swelling. Nice! The dentist reckons the tooth needs to be extracted urgently e.g. tomorrow   but I am flying to Istanbul on Thursday a.m. to get my fibroid op done. He’s given me some antibiotics for the time being but I’m not looking forward to flying and getting operated while I have this going on. Not sure what to do!  

Purps: It’s very early days honey – you know these things chance day by day so please try not to be down. I know it’s easier said than done.  

Tracey: Hope your donor gets loads of eggs. You should take her number and contact her to make sure she is doing everything right.  

Hello and lots of love to, Anne, LW, LV, Anna, Nix, Mir, Laura, Steph, Kate, Beach, Fish, Driver, Mag, LJ, Donkey, Almond, Zuri…!

Lots of love,

Pix xx


----------



## Jumanji

Aww Pix - tooth problems are the worst; really painful!  I hope they can keep it at bay until your op is done.


----------



## Little Me

Oh Pix hun- Toothache and earache are THE worst pains..hope it's all ok  

LJ- Ahh, bet you'll miss the puss kins


----------



## Little Me

Tracey- I'm excited for you


----------



## Ourturn

LJ - thanks. Although I still feel raw but not defeated thanks to the nice consultant. He's NHS too. I was steeling myself for the de speech but it did not come. Wish there were more like him. Sorry the kittens are going  

Pix - have just accepted. Wow now I understand why you work in fashion. You could be a model! Sorry about the tooth. Hope the antibiotics help   Could you postpone the op? 
Can't decided between maca tablets, powder or chips hmmm


----------



## Pixie75

Thanks Anne, LJ, Anna.   I haven’t had a toothache since I was a kid. From the outside it doesn’t look like there is anything wrong with it but it’s one of those things! I guess I’ll have to take the antibiotics and see if they’ll help at all until I get the op done which is Friday a.m. and deal with the tooth situation after providing I can cope with the pain.

Anna: Thanks honey – I can’t see your pics yet but I saw your profile pic and you look gorgeous.   

I think I’ve purchased everything on their list yesterday. I bought everything online and expecting 5 deliveries this/next week!   I was also so tempted to get the fertility massage DVD but left it in the end as it was getting too late – still thinking about it though! Did you check out their fertility cocktails, that’s what I’ve decided to make every morning from now on? What am I like?  

xxx


----------



## Little Me

Pix hun- Just take the ABs incase it's an abcess - I've had 2  and they really are awful but with the ABs you'll be fine
xx

Hi Anna xx


----------



## Pixie75

I will do - thanks honey. xx


----------



## Little Me

....Anyone heard from Missy or Suzie?


----------



## Han72

Aw Pix hon - sorry to hear about the toof-ache! Hope the AB's work cos you don't need that distraction (in fact what you need is more like an extraction    Ok sorry, rubbish joke I know  )  PMSL at your AM encounter!  In fact, I was wondering what I would have said to him in that situation and I think I just had an insight into how normals feel with us. I mean you know he's gutted and you want to try to let him know you sympathise and make him feel better but what do you say?! "Never mind, there's always next year" or "it just wasn't meant to be"   Or you just end up not saying anything or pretending you haven't seen him... Sound familiar     

Tracey -       for your donor!  I think they're always a bit cagey with the recipient hon so please try not to worry too much  

Pepa -  so sorry hon but please don't give up, it could well be that different stim drugs or a different protocol is all you need...

Anne - totally get why J doesn't want to go ahead but it all depends on what he really wants to get as a final result.  If he's not bothered about taking a stand and he's got a new job anyway then it makes sense to leave well alone. But, as Jen says, this is why the buggers get away with it all the time.  If he can get the new job AND clear his name AND strike a blow for others who've been [email protected] on by this company then maybe he can go for it. The good news is, with the job already lined up, surely that reduces some of the pressure from the tribunal? I mean he's not reliant on the result is he, so as long as he can stay calm about the whole thing, he's got nothing to lose has he?

Hi LJ lovey  

Purps/Dinna - I often think about digging my wedding dress out of it's box, just to seeif I can still get into it, but I don't want to depress myself!  Really must scan the rest of my wedding pix to put them on **, I only have a couple on there now and they're not even the good ones!

Donkey - congrats on being PUPO and  to that secretary! If she kicks off again just tell her from all of us that it's really not her place to comment and even if it was any of her damn business, right there in front of everybody is neither the time nor the place to discuss it.  Oh and if she has a problem with what the GP has arranged then perhaps she should take it up with him/her rather than wasting your time and everyone elses by running off her big gob! With love from the PR posse! Beeeyatch!!!    

Gawd sorry I know I've forgotten loads of you but a bit distracted today.  DH and I went to see the French cons yesterday. The good news is he's happy to treat us, the bad news is he thinks IVIG and humira are the work of the devil and that anyone who prescribes it is clearly a charlatan. Also the meds, scans and bloods are free, even though we'd have to pay for the actual procedure but I think that's about 2-3K Euros. And I could come over to London for Amin Gorgy to do Intralipids/IVIG.

Also looks like DH is good to go in September for his new job so if all works out we'll have a regular income again and will be back on the IVF rollercoaster in a couple of months!  Of course if we really hit the bigtime then I'll just go straight to the ARGC cos I'm still not too sure about the lab over here... but if we can't afford that then it's IVF over here and back to London for the dodgy immune stuff!

Now I'm off to help DH and his future business partners look for an office for him in Paris.. 

Love to all!
xxx


----------



## popsi

Hi Ladies

Well for those of you that dont already know, we have been approved for one child age 0-3 years with the possibility of siblings at a later date.

I burst into tears and hugged our social worker then she was almost in tears, it was a fantastic feeling

Champers is open now, before we go out later

Thank you all for your help and support, I will be needing it also on our wait for matching

Love you all so much 

xxxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Pops- Bloody BRILLIANT hun , sooo pleased for you  



Nix- Brill news for your hubby, hooray!!


----------



## Ourturn

Pix - Are you doing it with a raw egg?   I'm going to give it a try minus the egg!

Popsi - CONGRATULATIONS!       

Nix - great news you can do a cycle cheaply over there. Re the immunes..my consultant is anti treatment and thinks people that move clinics, have immune treatment and get pg is down to luck ie its a numbers game!   He tolerates me being on steroids because its linked to Dr Q's trial (not that I'm on the trial) but thinks anything else is unnecessary and has warned me not to waste money on other immune tests. If this next tx fails I will cetainly get more tests. 
There is NO way I could get into my dress right now.

Anna x


----------



## Jumanji

Popsi - I am beyond delighted for you!!  Many many congratulations!  Bring on the champers!

Nix - good news on the cheap cycle!


----------



## shortie66

Popsi congratulations hunny so so pleased for you and dh      

Catch up later girls


----------



## Pixie75

Popsi: Congratulations!! wow that's great news! I'm welling up here...  

Nix: I’m glad you have a new plan of action. I find it very difficult when you don’t know what’s going on. You made me laugh with your A M comments, you nutter!!  

Anna: Yeah I know what you mean about raw egg   – hmm... I was prepared to try anything but that’s taking it a step too far. We don’t want to catch bird flu do we!   

xxxx


----------



## Donkey

Hurray for Popsi, wonderful news  

Nix so glad you sound more positive and things are looking better.  I will give the dr's receptionist your message  

LW sounds like all systems go, good luck  

driver I hope you're felling a little better  

Well my school has several confimed cases of swine flu, children and office staff.  I'm off at th emoment but meant to be going bak on Monday.  My mum says she won't let me (what's she going to do write me a note    I'm 38!)  shall have to assess the state of play at the weekend.

2ww is starting to drive me mad.  I've continually had a low dull ache but I'm trying to be positive  

I spent the day with my lovely friend who is having her own crisis - her eyebrow, eyelashes and some hair have fallen out  

Hope you're all well
xx


----------



## Little Me

Blimey Donkey, not nice on the old swine flu.
I deal with lots of schools (selling Smartboards , IT supplies etc) and have had so many closed

Do you teach then?


----------



## Donkey

Hi Anne
I am officlally a geography teacher (secondary) but I'm assistant headteacher so I don't have a very heavy timetable...

We have some smart boards, have to confess I don't knw how to use them and they're not in the geography rooms!!

xx


----------



## Little Me

Donkey-Well, if you need any help or any IT bits, I'm happy to help
xxx


----------



## Donkey

Thank you, I'm resolutely sticking to the whiteboard at the moment cos I'm an idiot   but one day I will have to move into the 21st century.  

I have to go the doctors soon and the heavens have opened and it's tipping it down!!!!

xx

ooo thunder and lightening


----------



## Swinny

Hiya girls

Hope you all had lovely weekends. Mine was great in the Isle of Wight. What a gorgeous place and the weather was hot...yeyy!!! Ate loads and drank lots of Pimms...lurrverrlly!

Donkey and LV - Well done on being PUPO   

Anna - I am so sorry hun. I can't believe what happened, hope you are ok  

Steph   one for you and   for Vivvy

Beachy - Give you a bell later in the week hun xx

Popsi - OMG that's wonderful news, i am so pleased for you both xxxxxxx

Sorry for lack of personals but still no PC at home 

Love and big hugs to you all

S xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Popsi, congratulations hun, what utterly fantastic news x


----------



## Little Me

Sarah- Glad you had a lovely time  

Hi Beachy


----------



## Ourturn

Pix - if you already take a multi vit like vitafem do not add Vitamin C to the shake as you will be getting enough already. Have you bought the fertility massage dvd then  

Donkey - your immune system will be low beacuse of the drugs..I agree with your Mum!


----------



## Pixie75

OMG what’s going on with this weather!    It’s so scary; I hope nobody got caught outside. I'm wondering how I will get home tonight?!  

Anna: It’s too late cos I’ve already bought some Acerola Vitamin C Powder!   But don’t you just wee out any excess vitamin C anyway?

xx


----------



## shortie66

Hi ladies  

Donks - i would defo stay away hunny and u have to do as mummy tells u anyway      

Pix weather is awful sweet went to fetch best friends little girl from school and we just about managed to get back before the heavens really opened.    Hope ur toothy peg gets better before the op sweetie pie     

Hi swinny glad u had a good time in Isle of Wight       

Nix great news about the ivf hunny     

Hello to anna purps anne beachy mallini lj fishy and everyone else.  

Still no af here, read back and last months af was 3 days early so perhaps this months will be 3 days late, that'll mean today     Having weird pains again o hopefully wont be too long, i hate waiting around   

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Donkey

Kate you're such a suck up, doing as you're told     xxx

Pix hope your tooth feels better soon xx  (hurray I changed my grammar mistake, sorry I know I'm being fussy  )


----------



## Han72

Donkey - PMSL at the idea of the deputy head's mum writing a note to excuse her from school! Go on Donks, I dare you!

Sorry about your mate's hair, I can sympathise. I cropped mine the same day as the BFN, no more wigs and weaves for me, but I keep looking at the bald patches willing the hair to grow back  Does she know what's caused it

Swinny glad you enjoyed the IOW!

Kate - I hope she's late for a good reason....    I'd be peeing on stix right now if that was me 



Pixie75 said:


> But don't you just wee out any excess vitamin C anyway?


Aah, is THAT why you get radioactive yellow pee after taking ZW's mad multi-vits

xxx


----------



## Donkey

Pix I'm not illiterate I meant your tooth, not you're tooth aagghhh

Nix no she doesn't she's guessing it's hormonal as her little girl is 7 months but who knows??

xx


----------



## shortie66

Hey donks i never said i do as im told.... i said you gotta do as ur told       

Nix in my dreams hunny    got more chance of winning lottery 2moz     Dont do peesticks anymore spent a small fortune on the blee ding things in the past


----------



## lucky_mum

Hi all 

flying visit as little one about to wake up i think! 

*Popsi* - fantastic, brilliant, wonderful news  - soooooo pleased for you lovey, hope it all comes together very soon   

*Pix *- it might be worth asking Romina if you could see one of the dentists at the Jinemed while you are there? - DH had an nasty abscess on our last visit and Romina arranged an emergency appt for him to see a man there, who was fab (and they didn't charge us, bless them!) - good luck for your op hon and hope the pesky tooth is sorted soon 

*Anna* - so, so sorry it didn't work hon - sending you huge    and    for next time 

*LV and Donkey* -  well done PUPO ladies! Hope the  doesn't drive you too 

*Anne* - I agree with the others re going to tribunal if you can both bear it (though understand why if you can't and would rather move on), they shouldn't be able to treat people like that with no comeback, and although I know it's not about the money, anything you can get out or them could pay for more tx or a lovely holiday - you deserve it! 

HV came today - she said Vivvy is doing really well and has put on 3oz since she was born - now 7lb 9oz - yay!!!  I can't believe she is 2 weeks old already - it has both flown past and also feels like a lifetime, such a lot has changed in that time! sooo happy! 

I think the lovely Ally is coming over on Saturday, I am so excited! 

Gotta go, sorry if I have missed anything important... am not managing to get online much but I am reading and thinking of you all always 

S xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Han72

Just watched Stevie Wonder at the MJ memorial - I bawled my eyes out    

I loves me a bit of Stevie tho... I bawled at his concert too  

Hi Mammajoy! 

xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Donkey said:


> I'm off at the moment but meant to be going bak on Monday. My mum says she won't let me (what's she going to do write me a note  I'm 38!)
> xx


   can just see it now, my mum would say something similar....

Steph - Vivvy is adorable, love the photo's on FBook. And just spotted your one in your signature 

Nixf01 - The luminous yellow wee is down to excess vitamin B, that one really freaked me out when I switched from normal folic to one of the multi vit ones, I thought I had gone radioactive , your posts really make me giggle  (and I relly need one at the mo)

Popsi - fantastic news, can I ask if they give any idea of timescales for matching (sorry I don't know anything about the adoption process (yet)), I think I would e having at least bottles of bubbly after that news 

 to everyone else, sorry should be working so better get back to it.


----------



## Angels4Me

popsie - your so brave, congratulations. Im wondering if this is the route for us, im 44 this month and still not pg. I know i have to be under 45 to adopt...but must admit havnt got that far psychologically as still trying to get pg....suppose we could do both....any thoughts on your thought process will be much appreciated.

pixie - can you tell me what the fertility breakfast is. I was thinking today must make a health shake for breakfasts, i was gonna add to organic yoghurt, maca, linseeds, nuts and fruit. Gonna order royal jelly with pollen and propolis too. Just taking so many supplements gets a bit much swallowing everything  

and i thought it was the steroids making me put weight on  

angels


----------



## Pixie75

I've managed to get home!  Despite the tube being shut and the trains running ridicilously late I'm finally home! Pheww. I'm a really chicken when it comes to thunder/lightning! 

Angel - Take a look at this amazing website where you will find lots of information and recipes for fertility smoothies etc. http://natural-fertility-info.com/fertility-smoothie-1-recipe.html I know what you mean about tablets, there are far too many to take which is why I thought making a smoothie in the morning should be a better option.

Steph: Aww Vivienne is GORGEOUS! I'll tell Alls to give her a cuddle from me too.  Thanks for the tip - i'll check with Romina when I get there.

Donks: Stop calling me tooth will you - it's not very nice!  It's a very common mistake isn't but compare to the mistakes I make, that's nothing. Well, I have an excuse though, I'm foreign!  Thanks hon. I've just taken 2 nurofens and waiting for them to kick in. 

Driver: How are you feeling today? 

Kate: Hope the beatch turns up soon or stays away for 9 months honey. 

Nix:


Nixf01 said:


> Aah, is THAT why you get radioactive yellow pee after taking ZW's mad multi-vits


   Tell me about it! I have to flush at least 3 times before I leave the toilet at work. 

Better pack tonight as I'm off very early on Thursday morning.

Bye ladies.  

Pix xx

/links


----------



## fluffy jumper

Nix.  Great news on your consult and hopefully being able to start again in a couple of months.  Happy office hunting.
We saw Stevie at the O2 then it was on TV last night and it reminded me how great it was.  We had 'As' for our wedding song.

Pixie.  I was lucky getting home, I don't have to get the tube and no train delays.  I even managed to get picked up at the station so I didn't have to walk home in the rain.  I hope the AB's do their trick.  I like Steph's idea of getting your tooth sorted at the same time as the fibroid.  2 for 1   I bet you get better treatment there and at a lower cost.

Angels  I am fairly sure that if you start the adoption process they want to be sure you are no longer trying to get pg yourself.  They worry about incurring the cost of taking you through to panel and you getting pg, or you getting pg just before or during you being matched with a child.

Popsi.  I said it on the other thread but can't resist saying congratulations again with a few      that I couldn't add while I was at work.


Girls - what does PMSL stand for?


----------



## mag108

Driver: we were cycling at similar times last cycle. I think you need to trust your judgement, it does sound soon to be going again. Personally I feel the need for a bigger gap for myself. 

Pix: Mr T encounter sounds fun, guess he was also relieved you werent trying to get him in his next film (or were you?)....not many men makeme buckle, I recently did have a strong 'feeling' for Stringer Bell, from the Wire, told DH that if Stringer bell asked, I would have to shag him! Invite me to a party with him there!
So sorry you have a toothache! You poor thing


So my list of famous people goes like this: sat opp John Hurt on a train in Ireland. Saw Daniel Day Lewis, Dublin. Terry Christian, Sinead OConnor, Dara OBrien....

Tracy: All sounds very excited for you lady! Everyone is invited, this Sat, Manchester, party on down! (PM if you'd really really like to come), really hope all goes well with your Donor, saying a little prayer for you both 

Donkey: hun! receptionist was awful! they get a bit too big for their boots, you poor thing.

pepasundae- welcome: lots of people on here have had similar responses, maybe they will offer some advice

Popsi I am so so happy for you hun! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!

Purps: good luck with your follies sweetie

Kate: Party is my belated 40th (I had ec the day before my real 40th!). Come along! doing masses of cleaning and sorting for it as we speak (well having a little break now of course)...like the sound of what you are up to, shopping and decorating...

Angels4Me - am sorry I have no exp of pred but have just started dhea

Nix: good news on the french doctor. great that you can do a cycle in france cheaply........

Sarah: delighted you had good weekend hun, talk soon?X
sorry no more personals, totally wiped after all the cleaning .........
xxxxxxx


----------



## Angels4Me

thanx pixie - thata s fab website. just remembered i have spirolina so will be adding to my smoothie in morning. I have wizzed up nuts, pumpkin seeds, sunflower seeds with maca and termeric(to help lower TNFa, termeric helps inflammation/immune issues). Oh, i might even try an egg yolk....gotta give it all i got....hope i dont feel sick !

nite nite
angels


----------



## AoC

Congratulations, Popsi, that's just WONDERFUL!  I read your news and felt this huge upswelling of warm feelings - made me think, I can tell ya!


----------



## popsi

thank you everyone for all your wonderful messages, i cant do personals this morning as my head is hurting LOL !! too much champers   ... it really is a wonderful feeling to wake up this morning and know we will be a mum and dad  , off to work now to tell everyone there... so i guess there will be more tears again xx


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies 

Im up early again, may as well be going to work   Dishwasher is on wasing machine is on a womans work is never done.  Oh and ive cleaned the bathroom  

Tracey PMSL stands for pi ss myself laughing   

Morning sausage how u doing hun?  

Angel - wow hun u are braver than me just the thought of all that is making me gag   

Mag - hope u have a lovely party.  Me and dh always have one end of july as our birthdays are only a week apart, just invite loads of mates do loads of food turn the music up loud and get absolutely blotto.  Its gotta be done hun, every birthday is something to celebrate whatever our circumstances      

Hey lv arnt u back home now hunny bun?  

Pix hope the ab's have kicked in hun   

Donks - hope u are doing as ur told today      

Well im off on a dummy run this morning to the school over in edgbaston, just wanna see how long the journey is so im not late 2mora.  Also been called back for 2nd interview from the job last week, interview next wednesday for that one    Really shocked me cos i was sure i had waffled on far too much    

Hello anne driver nix purps mallini almond hazelnut popsi sobroody and everyone else  

Kate
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LV.

Popsi -whoo hoo!!! That's wonderful news! Hope you've popped something bubbly and are enjoying walking on cloud 9. Thrilled for you, I really am. 

Pix - Ouch for your toothache, I cried last time I had teeth problems - it's the most awful pain. Here's hopin' the Jin can hhelp you out

Nix - hoorah for the (almost) freebie. What does he know about immunes? Puh!

Kate - good luck for your interview chicka, you'll knock 'em dead I'm sure

LW - builders in line at the moment? Not long now!

Steph - gooooorgeous!

Hello to everyone else I know I've missed, brain is a bit mushy.

We got back yesterday, what a shock! I really can't believe the weather... I'm not sure I approve of the change from 35 degree sunshine to the worst rain/ thunder/lightening I've seen in years.   

I did buy a new shiny overlocker yesterday which I'm thrilled with and made loads of pointless bags out of scraps of material (have packed all my sewing stuff). Not back at work until tomorrow so going to have a chilled day with DP today sorting out our roof terrace and packing - we move in about 3 weeks - yay! Keeping busy - it's only way to go

LadyV xxx


----------



## almond

CONGRATULATIONS POPSI!!!   Fantastic news! You made me cry!

Hi all  
x


----------



## Ourturn

Pix - Yes I think you will wee our the excess Vit c. Is your tooth ache better? 

Hi everyone

Sorry no personals, have a big report to get through. 

I have just drank a big glass of beetroot juice...that turns by pee and pooh purple! 

Dh can't take much time off in August so we are looking to go away on a Friday returning Tuesday night. He suggested Barcelona but I want a beach (beach there will be super crowded). Any ideas? Don't want long flight times. 

Thanks 

Anna x


----------



## Donkey

LV you're home! Congrats on being PUPO  

Kate of course I'm doing what I'm told      In fact I'm doing some school work at home.

Steph you sound soooo happy  

xx


----------



## purple72

Morning Ladies,

Popsi!!!! CONGRATULATIONS HUNNY so pleased for you and DH, hope hangover is not too bad!!

Princess your poor tooth!!! Hope it's feeling better and AB's have kicked in, get yourself some clove oil although it doesn't fix anything it helps heaps with pain!! I'm giggling at you being afraid of the thunder! you're a proper princess! Bet you couldn't sleep with a pea under your matress either!! Glad you gotr home safe though! How long you in Turkey for?

Nix good news on the cycle, works out a lot cheaper than ARGC I'm betting!

Tracey, not long for you now hunny! I seem to have more follies this time but last time they were all (6 of them) at 10-11mm on day 6 so swings and roundabouts I guess, will just have to see what scan says on Friday!

Hello to everyone else

Big hugs

Sx


----------



## Pixie75

Hello girls,

Purps: You love taking the mickey out of me don’t you!   I’m really not that bad – honestly! I could easily pass as a tomboy when I was a kid cos I used to play football with boys all the time and beat them up if they cheated!   So I’m not all that girly and princess like!
I’m off to Turkey tomorrow morning hon and back on next Wednesday. Not long at all but it was difficult to take more time off as I’ve hardly been in the office since May! 
Best of luck for Friday honey.   

LV: Welcome back but sorry you’ve come back at the wrong time! The papers say 3 months rain came down in 3 hours yesterday! I’d never seen anything like that in my life! It really was scary. Purps – stop it!  

Anna: I bet your tongue is purple now! 
I have a similar time frame in August where I’d like to book somewhere for our 5th year wedding anniversary. I looked in to Sardinia and Formetera (one of the Balearics’ and it’s meant to be amazing – imagine Ibiza without the clubbing/partying elements) There are some great hotels but flights to Ibiza is stupidly expensive unless you fly at ridiculous times.   Also, I’ve never been but I know lots of people rave about Croatia.

Mag: Your list is impressive! I am so crap; unless somebody is super famous I don’t really recognise them so it’s always great to have my hubby around when I go to those parties. 


I think Ab’s kicked in as my tooth seems to be better today. I’m still taking Nurofen as well though.

Has anyone read about the new stem cells update! I can’t believe they can create swimmers from skin cells! 

I have a question – do you know if soya is meant to be bad for fertility e.g. soya milk/yoghurt/beans etc?


Hello Donks, Kate, Almond, Popsi and whoever is out there reading! 

Lots of love

Pix xx


----------



## purple72

Ahh I don't mean to take the mickey Princess pix, but you do suit the new name! Tomboy hah! with your looks! never darhhhhling never - ok so maybe in another life, but now you'd never pass for a tomboy, don't forget most of us have seen how drop dead gorgeous you are! Mike is a lucky man!!

Good luck in Turkey! hope it all goes smoothly! 

Stem cell stuff is cool hey! one of the cons in oxford told us last year it was about a year away from them doing that and 10 years away from them making eggs from cells too! Unfortunately too late for most of us, but amazing and hopeful all the same !

Not sure about Soya, sure i've read something about not taking it at certain times during IVF cycle but my brain won't work at all at mo, having  crap headaches from the stimms/cetrotide

On the subject of beetroot, Anne hunny you'll like this it's a poo story-

When I was about 10 I had very bloody looking stools..... called my mum and she took me straight to A&E, now you all know what's coming but I didn't!   They did a rectal exam and then came back and asked if I had been eating beetroot!!!   

I'd eaten a whole jar of baby beets the night before!

Both mum and I were mortified, but yes expect not only red stools but also red pee and please do not go to A&E   

Love to all xx


----------



## shortie66

Purps         ur poor bum!!! How embarrasing

Pix glad the toothy peg is feeling better today  

Donks glad ur being a good girl and working from home     

Anna take it u want somewhere nice and hot hunny?  No idea as im not the most travelled person here     Was gonna suggest scotland but its always freezing up there    

Lucee welcome back hunny   

Hi everyone else, think im gonna pop twilight on while i got a couple of spare hours with nowt to do  

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Züri

sorry just very quickly skim read

Wanted to say massive congrats to popsi! xxxxx

and Nix brill news on both fronts xx

Oh and news from me - I have postponed my next IVF from September to November, decided I wasn't ready to start the pill again at the end of this month, I am really into the diet and fitness so figured it would be better to have another few months of losing weight and getting healthy before starting again - to be honest I can see my postponing and postponing as my heart is just not in it anymore


----------



## purple72

Zuri, you will know when it's right! 

Thinking of ya and well done on the diet and fitness xxx


----------



## almond

Hi all

Pix - I have read that soya is bad for fertility, that is what the ZW book says but another nutritionist said so to me as well. I am not sure why except that it is something to do with phytoestrogens which mimic oestrogen in the body and can interfere with your hormones. I have an appt this evening and will ask more about it though. 

Zuri - I totally understand. I only had the enthusiasm to do mine so it would all be out of the way for the wedding, tbh it feels like going through the motions. It's great tho that you are getting healthy, well done   you might feel differently in a couple of months' time as well, who knows  

x


----------



## Little Me

Hi all  

Mega busy again today, ssorry   

Lucy- Glad you're home safe  

Pix- Lots of love & luck again from me  

Pops- So so chuffed for you , bet you're having a brill day  

Purps-         love the poo tale  
scan tomorrow?  

Kate- Well done bird on your 2nd interview  

must go but will be back when I can

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Pix - I have also read about soya, I don't think it says to cut it out totally but more not have more than a couple of times per week.

Zuri -  

Anna - been wracking my brain for somewhere close, hot & with a beach that won't break the bank....you could fly to Reus (with Ryan Air) if you stay in Salou you have the beach but you can also get the train into Barcelona for a bit of culture.

Purps -   , so funny, you & your Mum must have looked like beetroots when they told you that.  

Kate - well done on your 2nd interview.

Back from our appointment and we will be starting with my August AF in approx 7 weeks. Though it could be earlier as it looks like I might be having a short cycle this month, I am on day 6 but when she scanned me today my lining looks more like I am mid cycle and I have a follicle (or a cyst) at about 15mm. So DH and I will be making sure we have plenty of   over the next few days to see if we can get a natural BFP in before forking out for all those drugs etc. The nurse was lovely but maybe a bit dippy as when she gave us our drug prescription we asked if we could wait to fill it and she looked really confused, I tried to explain that if we aren’t going to start until the end of Aug we have 2 cycles of trying ourselves and the drugs are not refundable, it was like a light went on and she said “oooh, that’s a really good idea.”    

We are still doing short protocol but they are starting us on 600 menopur  (don’t know why I say starting cos that is the absolute max dose, thought they would start us on 450 again and then maybe move up after 1st scan) and then I have a ganirelix (downreg injection) from day 6 of stims, no DR before this at all, no sniffing (yeah don’t have to get up early every day and stay up late every night)  and 1st scan on Day 9.

I asked about whether I had to buy the drugs at the hospital and she said yes, is this right? I thought I had read on FF you can get them much cheaper elsewhere?

 to everyone, must get back to work so sorry not many personals.


----------



## almond

Anne, I forgot to ask earlier - have you decided what to do re tribunal? There is no getting around the fact that it would be stressful. But I think someone else mentioned the possibility of sticking at it for a while to try and get them to come up with a more generous settlement, even if ultimately you cant face going through with it. It is likely that their minds wont be fully focused until close to the hearing - also, if their case really is weak, they may well get some strong advice from their lawyer to settle it, but that may not be until close to the hearing. 

The other thing to check with your lawyer is whether documents will be exhanged before the hearing and if so what and when. I am not sure what the process is for an employment tribunal - cant remember - but if documents are exchanged e.g. witness statements you will have a better idea of their case and therefore what they are going to throw at Jason, which might give you a better idea of how stressful it will be.

xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Almond- All Jason wants is a good reference and his name cleared so if they do that then I reckon he will not go to court..but we have some time so will see how it goes


----------



## almond

Hi Anne that sounds sensible good you have some time anyway x


----------



## Pixie75

I have crossed eyes by looking at my computer non stop for the last 2 hours! I've been selecting press shoe samples for Summer 2010 season and there were some cutest kiddies shoes which made me    

Purps: Ahh hon aren't you sweet - thank you!     I am a lucky lady cos my hubby is an amazing person, couldn't have been with anyone better. You made me chuckle with your beetroot story!  

Anne: Thank my lovely   

Almond: Hmmm I switched from dairy milk to soya thinking it's better for fertility! I don't even like soya stuff   Thanks for finding it out hon.  

Zuri: I know what you mean.  

Driver: I don't mean to worry you but isn't 1st scan on day 9 a bit late? Especially if you are ovulating early and using max dose? Can you ask to be scanned at least twice before day 9? Just to give you an idea I've only stimmed for 7 days on my last cycle and had EC on 10. 

Kate:    

Pix xx


----------



## Bonchance

Hi girls -sorry to gatecrash and hope you don't mind me posting here  I have been away for ages and there is no way I am going to be able to read and catch up on what you all have been up to!! 

I just wanted to drop in and say HI   and to say thanks for all the support on here when we are going through such difficult times in our lives and having to make difficult decisions  

Just wanted to update you all on what I have been up.. after 2 failed ICSI cycles and the poor responder, poor amh and DE speeches, I went off and got a second and third opinion and we decided to give DE a try as we wanted to try to do anything possible to try and make our dream of becoming parents come true    Anyway, after lots of research and recommendations, we went to Spain for our DE treatment, which thankfully went smoothly.  

We regret not knowing sooner that there is a variety of treatments available abroad, and the waiting lists are very short and feel we wasted alot of time sitting around on the NHS waiting list to get our first consult appointment and then more waiting to get our first treatment. I just wanted to share some of our experience with you in the hopes that it might save you all some precious time 
I know we must all decide our path and journey and none of our decisions are easy ones and I wish you all good luck on your journey and hope you all get to realise your dreams. 

Take care, regards, Bonchance


----------



## Little Me

Bonchance - How wonderful, congrats hun  

Pix   

Driver


----------



## shortie66

Oh wow bonchance what bl00dy great news    Well done hunny, where did u go for tx if u dont mind me being a nosy cow?  

Hi anne almond driver pix purps and everyone, be back in abit just gotta help scottie load his van again


----------



## almond

Congrats Bonchance!

Pix - I have generally avoided dairy since my Dr Z days (though not really really strict), and I use rice milk / oat milk / one of the nut milks. Oat and nut milk are better for your blood sugar than rice milk. Oat ("Oatly") and rice milk are easy to get in any supermarket - the nut milks you can easily pick up in a healthfood shop. Good luck with your trip and tooth  

Hi Kate!
x


----------



## H&amp;P

Pix - I asked the nurse the exact same question and was very firmly told that as I would be doing ganirelix (?) injections from day 6 there would be no issue, not sure if I should have pushed it further?


----------



## Bonchance

Thanks Anne G and Almond and I hope you are both keeping well.   

Slycett -we went to Fivcenter in Madrid. 

Must dash now, getting numb bum from being on FF for too long!! I must go out for a walk and some fresh air.    I don't mind answering any questions re my treatment abroad, but maybe better to pm me because I may not get back to this site for awhile.
Take care and good luck, Bonchance


----------



## Züri

congrats Bonchance x


----------



## Pixie75

Conratulations Bonmache! Fab news!

Almond: Yes I remember Dr Z telling me about rice milk! It's not that I drink lots of milk anyway but I was using soya for my cerials in the morning, better not now! Thanks for the info.

Driver: I'd insist on getting at least one more scan if I was you - maybe day 6, otherwise you'll be worrying yourself sick until day 9 not knowing what's happening.

xx


----------



## Ourturn

Pix -   I heard soy was bad too. I stick to organic milk. I had my bone density done and it was 93% of were it should be so I had the lecture about uping my calcium...milk is the easiest way. Also heparin during pg can cause bone loss so I need to build up my supplies and milk is the easiest way to do it. 
Organic milk can't be that bad can it? 
Croatia might be an idea! Have a safe trip to Turkey.

Driver - I always get a day 7 scan, you should push for and earlier one. I assume those injections are to prevent ov? Even so..  If you are paying then you have the right to shop around for your drugs! My hospital welcomes info on cheaper providers as it saves them money with their nhs patients. 
Thanks for the salou suggestion, will look into it. 

Kate - Scotland's too cold for me! 

Bonchance - CONGRATULATIONS! Great news 

Hi Anne, Almond, Zuri, Lady V, LW and Donkey

x


----------



## Jumanji

Bit busy today but just dropping by to say hello to everyone!

Posy's first kitten went yesterday and the others are going tomorrow and Friday.


----------



## LV.

Croatia is AMAZING Anna, it's gorgeous. No sandy beaches though (well the bits I went to - not 100% sure if that's standard) - they are pebble but honestly don't let that put you off (you can get a lounger!) as it's stunning. No sand means the water is crystal clear. The Island of Hvar gets a special mention which is a short ferry trip from Split.

Pix - forgot to say thanks for the number of the clinic open on a Saturday - so merci!

xx


----------



## Han72

Hiya

just a quickie - driver hon, I know it's been said already but please do ask them for a scan, even my doc here usually does one on day 6 and IIRC I triggered on day 9 or 10 last time, so it seems that day 9 is kinda late to be checking what's going on!

Dinna - how about the sahf of France? Menton, Nice, maybe even Monaco...? We're going down that way ourselves soon, hopefully and it's gorge down there!

Sorry no more persos, feeling a bit dodge. I choked on a fishbone last night and it feels like it's still there despite coughing until (TMI ALERT!!!) I projectile puked up everything I'd eaten then shoving bread and whatnot down my throat all day today. I know it might just be that it's scratched my throat but it really feels like there's still something stuck there 

If I can't get rid I'm gonna have to go to a gastro type doc tomorrow to have a looksee 

Love to all
xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Hiya girlies  

I have no idea where you all are to be honest so will avoid embarassing myself with too many inaccurate personals!!

Bonchance - wonderful wonderful news!! Thank you for letting us know and yes please share your experience of your clinic as there will be many interested ladies  

Nix -   that sounds nasty sweetheart - probably is just a scratch but if you are still in doubt to the docs for you!  

Pix - masses of good luck for your op my lovely sis!! Will be right behind you. Just keep remembering that you are doing the right thing. Come home quick as we will miss you so    

Zuri - sorry about your cycle being postponed - always such a hard decision but it sounds like you have it all covered  

Pops - darling popsi we are all completely       for you hon! Such wonderful news, I truly hope that you have your little one home really soon. So how does it work from here, whats the next step??     

Anne - have you sorted your holiday wardrobe yet hon?? Bet your getting really excited, this and J's job are the beginning of better things     

Steph - can't wait to see you all on Saturday xxxx

Well I don't have huge amounts of news. I havent had my AF for 3 months now, its done a complete disappearing act so I had a scan on Friday to see if it was on its way and unfortunately not, no lining (only 5mm and 3 follicles of 5mm) so I saw the POF specialist on Monday. I was ready to go on HRT but interestingly he suggested I give DHEA another try, and he actually prescribed it (it seems the world is actually waking up to this)! God knows if it is any better than the other stuff I have bought over the net (its not micronised and the packaging looks pretty amateur like the net stuff! - going to quiz him about that by email) but I am going to take 75mg with confidence for 3 months (even though he said 50mg    ). In the past I have taken 50mg without confidence and stopped and started so at least if I do it properly there will be no 'what ifs' down the line. He took my bloods (FSH, LH and E2) and will take them again with AMH (groan!!) in 3 months time to see if AMH has gone up or FSH gone down (doubt it but hey you gotta be in it to win it right!!). Although I havent had my AF for 3 months I thankfully have no symptoms except finding it a bit difficult to sleep, but i am working on that, so I thought why not give this a shot. If I think there is any improvement in AMH I will stay on the DHEA, if not I will have to decide if I want to try HRT and if I do do I try bio identical or straight up stuff - its a bloody minefield out there. Anyway at least I have a plan for the next few months! My ovaries are aching like mad though - wierd as nothing going on in there  

Ben and I - don't even ask - not great to be honest but cannot talk about anything as he is the midst of a fortnight from hell at work so need to leave it all on the backburner for a bit.

My sister had some good news, she was stuck in a department of girls of which she was the only one not preggers, was a day away from handing in her notice and miracle upon miracles she was offered her dream job in another department. It felt really aspicious, as though this was the start of things going better for us all. I hope thats true.

Lots of love to you all.

Al xxxx


----------



## Han72

Alllyyyyyyyyy!!! Hey girlfriend! Glad you're back but where the hell is that beeeeyatch?!   And how amazing, a doc that has emerged blinking into the light from the dark ages and prescribed DHEA!!!  Was he like my French doc and acting like he'd invented the wheel or something (he was so gutted when he realised I'd already heard of it and was gonna ask him for it anyway   ) TBH I would stick with 50mg tho cos you don't want to risk it interfering with your e2 or prog levels - it's such a flipping balancing act!

Fab news re your sis too hon, but I'm sorry to hear things have gone a bit funny with Ben again...  I hope things will improve once the situation at work is sorted    

I must say, things have certainly er.. brightened up here since DH got left the poisonous atmosphere of his old job  . It must have been a lot more draining that he was letting on cos he's definitely feeling frisky these days! Shame I've got no choobs innit, cos we've certainly been following the latest guidelines re sperm quality...!

xxx


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies  

LV, I hope the weather isn't getting you down too much after such a lovely warm 'holiday' in Istanbul  sticky vibes for your little Turkish made cargo.

Zuri, hello lovely  , glad you've put back your next tx until you feel ready. I have to say, I have been feeling quite envious of your daily gym expeditions and am glad you've got into a good routine.. I really really miss it and stopped doing heavy weights and all gym sessions during all these tx's and I miss it so much. All I do these days is go running (which I do love also) but I miss the endorphins I get from a good workout.

Nix, ooh Mrs, seem you don't need the gym! Do you have plans for another tx yet?

Popsi, that is truly fabulous news, I am so excited for you. Bring it on!!

Ally, good news about your sister  

Anna, have you thought about Sicily? I went there a few years aso and we had some amazing sandy beaches all to ourselves.

Kate, it sounds like you'll be spoilt for choice for your new job, perhaps you should start an auction for all those potential employers to see who will give you the best package.

Driver, I got all my drugs from central homecare in several batches incase my cycle was cancelled at any point. They were definitely the cheapest and very friendly and helpful.

Pixie nohut, I listened to the Jeremy Vine show on radio 2 yesterday where they were discussing the sperm creation from stem cells and it made my blood boil. Some really silly people calling in saying IVF alone should be banned let alone sperm creation and that people who can't get pg should just get over it.    They've already done this over in China years ago and I have no doubt they have also done it for eggs too by now, they just don't publicise it as they do here and they don't have the same regulations and government red tape blocking the research. Oh, I also wanted to know, did you take both your estrofem tablets together at the same time or did you split them and take them 12 hours apart? I start tomorrow.

Anne, I really hope you make the right decision re the tribunal. I doubt very much if it would ever go right to court, most cases are settled out of court but I can't tell you enough just how stressful and awful it is. They don't hold back and all the good things that Jason ever did for the company will be dissolved into failures and poor performances with nasty comments which are very personal. Everytime my phone rang from my solicitors or an email came in from them, I used to feel sick. I didn't sleep for months and I struggled to eat properly, I lost more weight from that then I did from DH's death. If your solicitor really thinks you have a strong case, maybe it is worth clearing Jason's name. But if they think the case has weaknesses, think really hard about going there.  

We got so fed up of all the mess and destruction here that we painted the new master bedroom last night, yay! It's victoria plum and sweet dreams. We also went out yesterday to Leeds Ikea and bought a gorgeous pale pink sofa for the bedroom. I love it! We couldn't fit it into the car so had to drive home along the soaking motorway with the boot tied down with Ikea string! We're off to choose the flooring today as they are knocking another wall down outside the office and the dust and noise is driving us crazy. We're wokring round the clock now to try to get it in a fit state to come back from Istanbul incase I am PUPO this time. 

Lightweight x x x


----------



## Little Me

Hi all  

LW- There are defo weaknesses so if at least he can get a reference and his name cleared using ACAS then that is all he wants.
bedroom sounds lovely    

Alls- brill news about your sister hun, sorry about everything else that's not  good though    
NOpe, not sorted holiday clothes yet as trying to shift some lbs first    

Nix- Sorry you've been sick hun, how you feeling now?  

Love to all


----------



## Züri

LW - Hmmm envious of my gym routine, you would laugh! I am over weight and unfit so i waddle to the gym, attempt a few weights, run for maximum 15 mins before i drag myself home red faced and knackered  but it is making me feel good - I am just gutted as I have not lost any weight for 2 weeks now and I have been eating unbelievably healthy and been to the gym lots and even did a 20k cycle ride on Sunday, I am hoping it's just newly formed muscle weighing heavier! it is very disheartening though working so hard and not seeing a difference on the scales. But yes I am glad I made the decision to postpone, I am so in the zone at the moment it seems a shame to have to take a break from it while stimming etc.... lets hope I can manage another stone before i start again (at this rate though it's not looking likely  ) How far off is your house to being finished? it sounds like a mammoth task you took on and with IVF in between and disaster floods to boot! blimey you don't do things by halves do you  xx

Nix glad things are on the up with you and hubby  great news re his new job, hope you can both start getting things back to normal again, it must have been such an overwhelmingly stressful time for you both but as usual you are always bright and breezy when you post on here you'd never know you had any troubles! how do you remain so chirpy and positive? xxx

Ally   it was lovely chatting to you last night on ** xxxx

Anne - great to hear about Jasons job! so pleased for you - have you made a decision re the tribunal? I can understand you just wanting to put it all behind you and move on but at the same time not wanting to let the [email protected] (hilarious that FF translated the correct spelling of [email protected] into pooper troopers!!!) get away with it, tough decisions xx

Purps thanks lovely, I feel really relieved to have made the decision actually, it was the right move

Pix - loved your holiday pics on ** - you looked stunning! so photogenic. Your holiday looked gorgeous and your hotel looked very swish, where about's did you go? was there white beds everywhere? it looked like one huge bed shop 

Hello everyone else, sorry rubbish at personals these days - hard to keep up but thinking of you all xx

Well I got a phone call from my IVF doctors wife yesterday (she's the receptionist at the clinic) and she was really positive about me postponing and congratulated me on the weight loss and fitness drive and said I was doing really well and it is a good positive thing i am doing to help our next cycle - so I feel much better about my decision now. 

I do however feel quite odd about the prospect of starting again, has anyone else felt the same after a break? I feel like I have had 18 months of solid IF related treatment and I have been riding on a long IVF wave - from the first tube operation last Feb after a month of tests to see what was wrong to then trying for 5 months au natural after my tubes were supposedly unblocked to then having IUI in August then finding out my tubes were still foooked and a further 2 more ops in Oct and Nov - tube removed - 5 weeks recovery and then starting IVF in Dec then failed in Feb and went straight away again into FET cycle, that failed in April and now all of a sudden the wave has stopped, normal life has resumed and it's as if the last 18 months never happened and it now feels like my enthusiasm and desire to have a baby has waned and I just want to carry on in this blissfully ignorant bubble - but i know that that bubble has to burst before long - but part of me is just giving in on the whole idea and thinking ah well it is what it is, after 4 years of trying I am just fed up of it all, but I need a kick up the backside because I do have chances and i need to give it a good go before we give in - just wish we had more cash!! arghhhhhh

Anyway i have just answered my own ramblings there   sometimes it takes writing stuff down to see the right outcome 

Thanks for listening to my ramblings   xx

xxxxx


----------



## Han72

Hey Zuri

I understand what you mean hon! Sometimes I get that feeling of "maybe I should just accept it and move on" cos it does just seem to be an neverending litany of misery. But I've never been great at accepting stuff,   if you tell me I can't have something, especially if I've worked bloody hard for it, I'll do everything I can to prove you wrong cos I'm a stubborn cow!    

Dinna - I'd just drink the milk! Surely it's more important to get those calcium levels up and if it's organic then you should be ok as far as phtyowotsits and all that crap is concerned!

Hi Anne -  how are you today hon?!

Oh bugger, I need to shoot, it's dentists mark 2 today, the second instalment of the crown in the tooth!!  Fortunately he won't also have to contend with the stray fishbone as it seems that it has finally decided to go down instead of sticking in my throat. I had visions of the dentist saying "Hey, look what I found!" and dragging out some dinosaur fossil type thing   

Taraaaa!

xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Nixf01 said:


> Hey Zuri
> 
> I understand what you mean hon! Sometimes I get that feeling of "maybe I should just accept it and move on" cos it does just seem to be an neverending litany of misery. But I've never been great at accepting stuff,  if you tell me I can't have something, especially if I've worked bloody hard for it, I'll do everything I can to prove you wrong cos I'm a stubborn cow!


OMG Nix I am so with you on that - if ever there was someone who should 'wake up and smell the coffee' its me - but I still just can't give in!! Good luck at Dentist x

Zuri - 

Anne - 

LW - good luck hon


----------



## Little Me

Nix-I'm ok ta hunny, just off to get a salad from the work cafe   
Yep, you did read right....Anne IS having a salad    
Good luck at the D's      

Alls-


----------



## shortie66

Hi ladies  

Interview at school went ok, sorry no personals, have got really bad crippling sharp pains in bottom of tum almost doubling me over now    Still no af tho wish she would hurry up and show her ugly face never had pains like this before


----------



## Little Me

Kate- bloody hell love , that doesnt sound nice......hey, could you be preggers , maybe, I always hope for all of us every month


----------



## shortie66

Anne - Doubt it hun and knowing my luck it prob wouldnt be in right place anyway.  Gonna have some more painkillers and go bed for a bit


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Kate darling - do you think you should go for a check up?? Scan or something?? You have had this for days now. I don't want to worry you but it would be good to set your mind at rest.


----------



## Jumanji

Nix - really sorry about the fishbone incident and I do hope you are feeling better.  I also hope that the dentist goes well!

Kate - glad the interview went well; hope you feel better soon.

Ally - lovely to see you and interesting that you have been prescribed DHEA - it must be catching on and I hope it helps your AMH although I can understand you not wanting to have it tested!  I hope things improve with Ben - some times it is really hard when work is stressful.  I am so pleased for your sister - hopefully this is the start of good things for your whole family.  You so deserve it!

Pix - I really hope the op goes well out in Turkey 

LW - it always really annoys me when some self-righteous idiot bangs on about how IVF should be banned and that not being able to get pregnant is "nature's way" of telling people they shouldn't have children.  Nature is a lousy judge of who will make a good parent - Karen Matthews, Josef Fritzl and (truth be told) Posy are all examples!  Well done on the IKEA trip - DP always needs a stiff drink after we get back from there!!

Mags - I do like your list of famous sightings - very impressive!  Mine isn't nearly so good….

Donkey - how are you PUPO lady?

LV - and you?

Sobroody - I hope you are doing ok.

Anne - I can understand Jason wanting his name cleared and a reference and then to move on.  The company should be held to account for the way they treat people but there is only so much you guys can be expected to take.

Zuri - I am so glad you had the courage to delay treatment; it really isn't something to put yourself through if you are not ready and you are doing so well with the weight loss so that seems a good thing to concentrate on. I am so glad your clinic is supportive and agrees. In terms of not feeling like starting again, November is a good way off so I would enjoy the present until then! 

Purples - I am sorry but I did laugh out loud at your beetroot related trip to A&E!  I really hope your scan goes well tomorrow!    

Almond - hello!

love to everyone I have missed.


----------



## Sapphire47

I had 2 follicles 3 days ago and then another scan and only one was there. Had EC today, as this is the last time with my own eggs, and he couldn't find any eggs just an empty follicle so changed it to iui. Has anyone had this before? We think are chances of it working are zero and not sure why he should do it if he couldn't find anything. all levels indicated that there was an egg as they were rising and there were only 2 to start with. We are confused and exhausted after 5am start.


----------



## Jumanji

DebraLauren - I am so sorry to hear of what you ahev gone through; I know other ladies have been through similar so I hope one of them will be along soon to help.


----------



## almond

Hi ladies, do you like my nice christmassy picture?  

Nix - glad fish bone sorted, sounds horrible! Hope dentist was ok ...

Ally - lovely to see you as always. Your POF consultant sounds like he is on the ball ... do you go privately or have you managed to find someone good on the NHS? Really sorry to hear that things are still difficult with Ben though. These things aren't easy to fix, but it doesnt mean you wont get there   Are you still doing the counselling? Great news re your sister and hope this is the start of better things for all of you. It would be about bloody time ...

LW - jealous re pink sofa, sounds lovely.   that you will be pupo! Your plan is such a good one, feel really positive for you

LJ - that's really sad re the kittens going   Bet they are gorgeous. Totally agree with what you say re IVF. People have said to me if you are meant to have children you will, and that winds me up more than anything. !%$^&%$£!!!!! If there was some grand plan, then why would people like Baby P's parents have children and others who would make wonderful parents never get to have them? I think it is a very human thing to try and make sense of tragedy and bad news by believing that things happen for a reason, but IF has made me believe that sh!t happens and it is pretty random and you just have to make the best of what you have ... oops starting on a bit of a rant there ... 

Debralauren - welcome to the thread. That hasnt happened to me but I believe there are other ladies who have had that experience and may be able to help. I dont know whether sometimes an egg may be there that they cant find? When are you seeing the cons again? Anyway i really hope you find some answers here  

Kate - hope you feel better  

Zuri - I know exactly what you mean, exactly. I am approaching my cycle with a total lack of enthusiasm, I dont really want to do it and a big part of me just wants to get on with my life. I have really enjoyed the break from treatment as well. But another part of me knows that I have to give this my best shot. I almost feel that it is the future me making me do the cycle, the one that doesnt want to spend the rest of my life thinking what if. I totally understand what you said, you put it really well.

Hi Anne, LV, anyone else reading  

xxx


----------



## Donkey

Evening 

Hi LJ I'm not too bad thanks, getting to the stage where I'm struggling to be positive.  It's either worked now or it hasn't but I don't know and it's driving me crazy   . At the start of the 2ww you have hope but now the deal is done.

I totally get where zuri, nix and ally are coming from.  How many times can I put myself and dh through this.  Should I just be more realistic??

I'm so glad to log on and read your funny stories and idle chat, it makes me feel less alone.


We went to Bourn Hall today for an initial 'meet and greet' for our potential nhs go.  My PCT has agreed to fund 3 cycles for each couple under 39.  My first was at the Hammersmith Jan 08.  Hopefully we won't need it but we need to get in the system as I am 39 in October.  We have a consultation on 1dt Sept. The presentation today was soooooo boooooring.  Didn't learn anything new, in fact I could have done it!

Purps hope injecting is going well  

LV how are you??  

Ally great news for your sister, perhaps someone is looking after her.  Sorry you and Ben are finding things difficult, it's this sh1tty IF!!!  

Sorry to be a little negative, love to you all

Donkey xx


----------



## purple72

Hey ladies quick one from me tonight as exhausted!!     it's because my body is busy making nice egg's guess will find out tomorrow!

Glad to give you girls a giggle with my Poo story!

Love to all and thinking of you all!

LJ bet you are more emotional than Posy/Zita about the kittens, she's probably thinking TFFT!

Love and hugs to all xx


----------



## shortie66

Hi ladies

Donks - sending u loads of        ur way sweetheart     

Purps - good luck for ur scan 2moz hunny bun         

Almond love ur christmassy picture petal     

Ally yes i've had them since satday or sunday i think   Definately getting worse, have aken some co-codamol and had a sleep.  Will see how it goes 2moz, was due af on satday so perhaps its just late and extra painful.  Hope ur ok hunny, miss u on here      

Gonna have a lie on sofa and put legs on scottie


----------



## purple72

Yeah Kate you need to go see someone about those pains sweetie, get an appointment tomorrow!!

Thanks for all the good wishes ladies, I'm scared it will not be good at scan tomorrow and it's first time at clinic on my own, but if it's bad news at least I can just go over to DH as he's at Work at over the river

Anyway I hope I'm worrying over nothing, but only time will tell

Spent today with friends 6 week old baby, who is just adorable, but it pulls on the heart strings, everyone keeps saying that it will happen and we're made to be parents but so are all the couples who come to the end of the road. 

Just feeling all up in the air, hopefully it's worry over nothing, not after reassurance here ladies as I know for one you're all going through your own things and two only really the scan will tell me what I need, just sounding off in our safe place!

Thanks for all being there xxxxx
Hugs to all xxx


----------



## Züri

Purps wishing you lots of luck for your scan tomorrow - will be thinking of you xxxx


----------



## popsi

just popping in really quickly to say good luck to purps for tomorrow xxx    

i am sending much love to everyone sorry i am a hopeless poster at the moment, last few days have passed in a whirl of phonecalls, visits and alcohol xxxx


----------



## lucky_mum

Hi all 

sorry I have been a rubbish poster too  - just popping on to say good luck purps for tomorrow - thinking of you with lots of    

Lots of love and    and    and    to all 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Sapphire47

Can anyone help me with my post yesterday about ivf moved to iui because of lost egg? 

Thanks


----------



## shortie66

Morning girls 

Just wanted to wish our lovely purps good luck for 2day      

Debra - hi hun im not quite sure whats going on there but if u have already had egg collection and there were no eggs i cant quite understand the point of doing iui    Perhaps im being blonde and hopefully u should get some answers this morning     

Af finally arrived in the night thank god, luckily i wnet to bed prepared    Feel about half a stone lighter this morning     Still got tum pains a bit but nowhere near as bad as the last few days.  Thanks for all ur help my lovelies  

Hello to everyone   looks like its gonna be a nice day so think i mite give my doggies bed an ovehaul outside, its too big to go in the washing machine but by the time i've finished with it it'll be just as good    Poor lewis doesnt like anyone messing with his bed and wonders round me looking quite hurt and upset that i dare to clean it    

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7

Sorry Debra! I think we were all waiting for someone in that position to give you advice!

I can remember that Roozie, one of our original PR girls, got triplets after her IVF was converted to GIFT in the same situation, if I remember right. It's a bit of a gamble, really - because they don't know what happened before egg collection they try anything that might rescue the situation.

They wouldn't do it if it didn't work sometimes!

How often did they scan you before egg collection?


----------



## shortie66

Moring mir how u diddling today hun?


----------



## beachgirl

Just bobbing on to say Good luck to Purple for today


----------



## LV.

Good luck Purple x


----------



## shortie66

Mornin luce, mornin beachy


----------



## beachgirl

Morning all....just having some toast x


----------



## Ourturn

debra  - if both follies were empty I do not see the point of iui, sorry   Have they explained why? I had an e2 of 7,000 and 8 follicles for ec on Friday but they only got 2 eggs. They said I probably had 2 high functioning cysts which produced e2 and gave a false result. 
If there were eggs in the follicles they would have found a special fluid...can't remember the name. 

Ally - great to see you back   Your consultant sounds on the ball.

Zuri - well done on the healthy lifestyle! I know how you feel.     I am dreading my 3rd cycle..definately no ready yet. I have had a medicated iui and x2 ivfs..so x3 rounds of fertility drugs in the space of 10 months 

Purple - good luck today        

Kate  - glad af finally arrived...hope she's not too much of a B****  

Pix - good luck with  your op today   

Steph - Vivvy is sooo beautiful! 

Donkey - amazing you get offered 3 free go's. Fingers crossed you won't need them     

LadyV - hope you are ok. Keeping everything crossed for you    

Almond - its way too early for xmas pics!    

Anne - salad...v impressed! 

LW - furniture sounds great! 

Hi Driver, Beach girl and anyone I've missed

I am getting af pains...ec was Friday so surely its not due till Thursday? 

Made a total fool of myself yesterday. My manager is a director and very tough. Most people struggle with her (putting it VERY politely)  but I can manager...ususally. I took no time off for this cycle..I even worked over to make up for scan time and ec was on my day off. My work has not slipped and Monday was the only day I had off (after getting the news on Sunday). I have not taken any hols out of this years allowance and I put a request in for August and she was been very akward about it and said she wouldn't sign it off yet. (she's off on holday for 2 weeks! I said does that mean we cannot book anything because its only 4 weeks away...she said no and I burst into tears...couldn't stop...said I REALLY need a holiday.....it was like the flood gates had opened. She started back tracking and said ok lets work out who can cover. So feel stupid but have my holiday. Because of ivf and other peoples hoiliday I will not be able to take any time until Nov...at this rate I'll be having the whole of December off  

Anna x


----------



## shortie66

Anna hunny what a complete and utter b itch she is.    Want me to come down and sort her for you sweetheart, im very good at punching knees and biting ankles    Glad u have got holiday sorted, u havent gotta wait till november for ur holdiay tho have you


----------



## Ourturn

Kate ...god no, not now I have this booked. We just need to find some where to go now.


----------



## shortie66

Anna gotta be somewhere hot hunny, nice beach, restaurants, bars, swimming pool ooooo im so jealous      Im going to butlins frist week in august     But we have got weekend in blackpool next weekend


----------



## Ourturn

Kate
Will keep my fingers crossed for you that the weather's nice !


----------



## Donkey

Kate, so glad you feel better  

Puprs good luck for today  

Anna let Kate come and sort your boss out...   


xx


----------



## Sapphire47

I was scanned and bloods every 2 days until the day of HCG.  They could always see 2 folicles until the last day when they was just one.  When he took out the folicle there was nothing in it but he thinks they mave have escaped!  He did IUI just incase.  He also said that because I am a PR you can tell by the bloods if there are any eggs in the folicles because of the hormone levels.  I think he was just being kind, he is a really lovely man.  Anyone else has the same thing?  We are going to use DE next time as I am just not producing and this time i was on 6 ampules of Menagon for 9 days!


----------



## Jumanji

DebraLauren - I am really sorry I don't know more to help.

Purple - just   so hard that your scan goes well today; we are all behind you here and really hope you see some beautiful follies.  And you are right re Posy/Zita - she seems to be thrilled that 2 out of 3 have gone!  Please let us know how it goes today.

Donkey - sorry you are not feeling more positive; the 2ww is so hard - hang in there!

Anna - your boss sounds like a right meanie!  I am glad you have some holiday booked. 

Kate - I would get those pains checked out.

sorry for  the quick visit - just wanted to touch base quickly.


----------



## shortie66

Donks hope ur still doing as ur told      Not too long to wait now hunny       everything crossed here for you       

Debra oh right hun so he thinks you may have ov early hence the iui? i get it now hunny    I havent had the same hun, but a,am also a poor responder and have also moved onto donor eggs     

Anna - u booked that holiday yet      

Hi lj, pains settling down quite well think it was just extra af pains im such a wimp sometimes


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Kate - glad pains settling honey - i miss you all too - just find it too hard getting on with my real life when I am on here all the time!!  

Purps - masses of good for today honey       

Almond - hi hon   lovely to see you, my Dr is private of course!! Its either that or wait a year between appointments! He said I wouldnt be prescribed DHEA on NHS either. Would be lovely to see you soon  

Beachy - MMMM yummy toast - love it!! Its my weekend treat - porridge or bran flakes all week  

Anne - where are you my lovely - hope all okay


----------



## shortie66

Hey ally    Have u accepted my friend request on ** yet hun   Im starting to get a complex     Im trying not too hard to think about anything other than finding a job and enjoying the summer, very hard tho isnt it     

Right gotta go do scottie banking, then think i mite pay him a visit for a bacon sarnie


----------



## CherryGarcia

Hi everyone, can I join in please. Apparently I'm a poor responder too. Got told after second ICSI that we should try DE but not ready for that yet, Going to try another NHS with own eggs then a private if that fails and see how we go from there. 

Have a question that I'm almost too afraid to ask but I'll get it over with.   

To find out if I am prematurely starting the menopause would they just test my FSH and would that be enough to say yes or no?  I'd ruled it out as I've had FSH tested three times many months apart and all the websites say that's how you check for premature menopause but I'm still worried   Please can anyone reassure me (or break it to me)?


Lots of luck and love to you all xx


----------



## Sapphire47

My FSH as a little bit high and I had a low AMH so am really a very PR.

My sister had high FSH had accupuncture and herbs, took DHEA tablets and lowered her FSH and had twins.

You can reduce your FSH but you need to find a practitioner who is good at it.  The best way to find out is to throw a bit of science e.g. i have high fhs, am a PR etc and see if they know what youare talking about.

AMH is the best way to determine ovarian reserve but as my specailist says, the only way to see if it will work, is to actually do it.  All the tests in the world dont matter if you get one egg and it fertilises.  He is a great specialist.

Hope this helps and good luck


----------



## Ourturn

Kate - not yet, just doing the research as dh will be paying   Bit late for you now but you can get some super cheap deals via the ceefax website!

Cherry - you are so young, I would not give up on your own eggs yet. You probably just need to try a different protocol/drugs. If you give us more detail...what protocol, dose, drugs you were on I am sure someone here can advise you.


----------



## almond

Morning ladies

Purps thinking of you hope is going well  

Donkey - thinking of you too  . The 2ww is hideous. I had my ipod on shuffle the other day and one of my 2ww relaxation CDs came on by accident - made me feel sick with the memories. Nothing anyone can say is there - just a case of riding it out   Sending   to you. When do you test btw?

Ally - be lovely to see you too. Silly me, of course your consultant was private! I'm with you on the porridge ... I have been ultra healthy and would love to shove all sorts of [email protected] down 

Anna - I think it's good you cried in front of your boss and I dont think you should feel bad or embarrassed at all. People will keep throwing [email protected] at you until you tell them and you really need a holiday. Hope you get to book something soon  

CherryG - love the name! Welcome. Sorry you have had such a horrible time of it. I am no expert and others know more than me, but I think very high FSH and ultimately periods stopping altogether is how they diagnose menopause. But periods can stop temporarily and come back and I believe that high FSH alone does not mean that you have entered the menopause. There is something else called "premature ovarian failure". Ally on this thread went to a specialist place in Washington where they used another name I think and Ally posted lots of info. I will see if I can dig out some links for you. "Poor response" is something else again - I am poor responder but have not yet been diagnosed with POF. 

High FSH does not mean you will not get pg on an IVF cycle - e.g. see LJ's sister Kate. Also, there are alternative things you can try.

The other test lots of us have had on here is AMH - but some of us regret having it. It is a fairly new test - it does seem to be an indicator of how someone will respond to IVF in terms of numbers, but it is not necessarily indicative of quality (though fewer eggs does mean reduced odds). A lot of clinics wont treat people with low AMH, but there are several ladies here who have got pg with low AMH. 
Someone can correct me on some of that if I am wrong!!!

xxx

Debralauren - I answered in my last post, it hasnt happened to me. Stick around though as this is a great thread


----------



## almond

Cherryg- go to main area and then "starting out" and then there is a thread called "POF/early menopause" will see what else I can dig out


----------



## Donkey

Hi Almond
Thanks for the   thoughts, I test next friday...  Will I stay sane?  

xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Sorry I haven't had time to read back.  Sincere apologies if I have missed someone's news.  I will catch up this evening.

An update from me.
I had a scan this morning and my lining is now 10mm so the patches are obviously doing their job.  

The donor is doing well and has ‘a good number of follies’.  Egg collection is going to be on Tuesday so my ET will be on Friday or Sunday.  I am now very excited. We are over the first hurdle of her getting enough follies so fingers crossed the rest will go smoothly and I will end up with a BFP in two and a half weeks. 

I am intending to send Steve to do his bit on EC today on his own.  Should I trust him?!


----------



## almond

Oh blimey Donkey another week - I was close to being locked up. I had to keep going to the cinema   are you working atm?

Tracey - brilliant news! I am so excited for you
x


----------



## Little Me

Hi all 

Alls- Hi sweets  

Tracey- You could always go with Steve  and give him a "helping hand"      
Excellent news hun,  

Purps- Lots of luck today babes  

kate hun- Hows the pain today?  

Anna- Ah hun, sometimes our emotions get the better of us. Hope you're ok?  

Bit fffff'd off today girls..... after all the excitement on Monday with Jasons extended long term contract, it now looks like he's only going to be there till end August. But he may not ...it's all very up in the air but defo looks like he'll be looking for a job again next month.
Mix up at their HR Department ....someone was leaving, and now they aren't ....so no ££££ for Jasons job.

Lovely eh!!
Oh well, onwards I guess

xxxxxxxx


----------



## em2007

Hi, sorry to jump in here but not sure where to post this question. I'm a poor responder, high FSH and low AMH  

Has anyone ever heard of using progynova (estrogen valerate) tablets for building up lining (during an IVF cycle) and inserting them vaginally (I think it is just the oral contraceptive pill)?  Any experience/wisdom would be great.

Thank you.


----------



## Züri

Oh bugger Anne that's rubbish   

Donks good luck for next Friday

and wow Tracey all happening so fast!! lots of luck to you too x


----------



## Ourturn

Anne - oh bugger!    

Tracey - great news! 

Donkey - keep busy! 

x


----------



## CherryGarcia

Thanks for the replies   I've just been brave and looked through ALL of my ICSI notes (we got copies of everything after 2nd cycle failed). I nearly puked doing it, I was so worried I'd find somethig horrible out.   
Anyway my hormone levels are all within 'normal' range (FSH 6.8 iu/l) but can't see an estradiol result and my SHBG was slightly high (119. nmol/l Supposed to be between 18 and 114.) Not sure what this means. Google has not been my friend today!  

Sorry, I haven't done individual replies. I need to catch up with everyone's stories and where everyone's at.

Thanks again for the advice. Look forward to getting to know you all   

xx


----------



## Donkey

Almond I'm off work this week and I fully intended to go in on Monday for the last week of term but the school has swine flu.  I really don't know what to do  

Anne what a B UGGER!! So sorry  

Hi Zuri  

Tracey, that's soooo exciting   for a positive result in 2 1/2 weeks  

Cherry your FSH is fab!! Don't worry about that. Soryy I don't know much about th eother levels.

xx


----------



## CherryGarcia

Lots of luck Donkey   

I'm guessing you work in the school? I wouldn't risk it myself. Better safe than sorry and all that. But you'll know the situation better than me   Are you going crazy at home?

x


----------



## Jumanji

Cherry - I think it is way, way too early to be advising you to go for DE!!!  You are only 28 years old and you got a BFP on your first cycle - I know it ended in miscarriage but that is sadly very common and no reflection on you.  On your second cycle, there was no fertilisation but given that your IF problems are with your DH, why on earth are they automatically blaming your eggs? Your FSH is well within the normal range and it looks like they are still doing some other investigations which may help you.  I would ask whether they did anything different on your second ICSI cycle?  We have ladies here who respond very differently to different protocols and drugs and your clinic should not just be repeating the same protocol but trying to work with you to ascertain what makes you respond best.  Some ladies here do better on the short ptotocol and others on the long; some find that menopur as opposed to other drugs makes them respond much better.  If your clinic has simply repeated a similar protocol (which may not suit you personally) and then gone on to recommend DE, then I personally do not feel they are giving you the service you deserve.  You need to find out whether they really tried anything different and possibly seek help from another clinic.  I do feel that telling a 28 year old who does produce eggs in response to stims that, after 2 cycles, they should go for DE is ridiculous.  There is an awful lot they can do to help you and time is definitely on your side so please please don't feel too despondent.  In relation to AF, I suspect she has gone AWOL because of your recent stress and investigations.  With your FSH, premature menopause is highly unlikely. Try not to worry too much. I am sorry you are going through this.  And don't worry about personals - it will take a while to get used to this thread - it moves fast!!

Tracey - sounds like it is all good news.  That is one plush lining you now have!!  Glad your donor has a good number of follies!

Anne - sorry about Jason; hope you are both ok - sounds a bummer!

Em2007 - love your inspiring story but no idea on the progynova I'm afraid!

Zuri- hi there!

Almond - hello!

Anna - hi sweetness!

Donkey - I would avoid work if you can; I don't think swine flu is a risk but the 2ww is just sooo stressful!!

Ally - hello

Purple - any news?  

Last night Posy used the kittens' litter box and deposited the most enormous dump there.  She was caught in the act and thrown outside unceremoniously but she really is the world's stupidest cat!  As I said earlier - I have to confess she is an example of nature not having a clue who will make a good parent.  I mean, if someone confessed to using their baby's nappies cos they couldn't be bothered to go to the loo, you wouldn't think too highly of them would you??  I am convinced we are doing the right thing getting her spayed, even though it's eugenics really!  DP had to change the litter - not too bad cos we are using liners and all you do is pick up the bag - but still not nice.


----------



## CherryGarcia

Oh thank you so much Jenny. I feel a ton better reading that. I feel the same way but was starting to wonder if I was just kidding myself.

The investigations are ones I've demanded from my local hospital. I know I'm getting on their nerves now because I will not let it lie but I'm beyond caring. Not the most assertive person in the world but had enough of being pushed about by doctors or getting smirked at when I ask questions. (this is my local hospital gynae ward. Not fertility clinic.) The first place we went to (Manchester Care)when we paid privately seemed to be great. A lot better than our second place (NHS. Not saying that's why they're not as good, just that we're at that clinic because we were given limited choice by our PCT of where to go.)  For the third cycle we're going to look more deeply into the small choice the PCTV gave and see if they'll go outside that list. Have one more NHS turn left.


Oooh, typed more than I meant to there   Getting carried away! Really nice reply, thank you. xxx


----------



## CherryGarcia

By the way lol @ your cat, the lazy madam!   

x


----------



## Little Me

LJ-        , Poor old Posy, she sounds very confused at the mo, bless her


----------



## CherryGarcia

Is that you in the picture Anne??

x


----------



## Little Me

Hi Cherry hun- Yep,  it is indeed me


----------



## CherryGarcia

Wow! You are never 41!!   Not that that's old (my DH is 41) but you look about 25.   Witwoo! 


xx


----------



## Little Me

Cherry- I'm defo 41 but with the ovaries / eggs (or lack of!!) of a 70 year old     
Gotta laugh havent you sometimes or we'd spend all our time in


----------



## Pixie75

Hello from sunny Istanbul girls,  

My op went really well this morning. They've managed to take out 80% of the fibroid without cutting me open! The remaining bit is in the muscle and it would not come out unless I've had a bigger procedure which can leave a scar tissue -so not beneficial. My cavity is not distorted anymore which is great so here is hoping I get a natural BFP   

I'm still a bit sore and and drawsy from GA   so will try and catch up with everyone later.  

Love,

Pix xx


----------



## Little Me

Pix hun- Was just texting you..are you psychic??    
SO glad you're ok and it all went well
Rest up hunny


----------



## CherryGarcia

Anne- You're gorgeous   Yeah you have to laugh. I crack jokes when I'm nervous and  I find myself saying the most inappropraite things at the clinic sometimes but it makes DH laugh and that's the main thing.  

Pix- Hi   Look after yourself. Hope you're feeling better very soon. x

x


----------



## purple72

Apologies in advance for a me post and not read back

Just to let you know not good news for us I'm afraid

1 x 18mm follicle 2x 11mm and 9 smaller ones 4-5mm

Lining good at 10.7mm

They suggest either cancelling or going to EC monday with the one large follie they think no point carrying on as lining is ready and so they think only follie that will be good is that big one

Dh was at work so after a tearful phone call we made the decision that it's better to be disappointed now than go to EC and maybe not get an egg or get an egg and it fert abnormally like we've had before. we decided to cancel

Waiting for Raef to call as couldn't see him as he was doing EC's

Devastated. wondering what went wrong, DH is so very upset, but more about how upset I am bless him!!

He's talking about how much more of this we can go through but also suggesting that our holiday in September we should try and book jinemed and try a cycle there! all just idea's at the moment all I know for certain is that I will take HCG tonight and hopefully trigger that follies and then have daily BMS for next few days.

Hope evryone one else is getting on well, thinking of you all

Love and hugs

Sx


----------



## Overthemoon

Oh Purps, I am so sorry. Nothing can take away the hurt you feel right now. I really hope that you will trigger a nice juicy egg over the weekend and there will be no need to consider another tx and that Turkey will be a holiday without drugs. I'm really sorry hun.         
xxx


----------



## Little Me

Oh Purps- God, I am so sorry, felt sure things would be good for you - espicially after your last TX being so positive. You know I'm only a phone call away sweetie, anytime. This is so f'ing unfair...makes me angry that we have to go through it.
Hugs to you and G        

CG- Ah, that's very kind of you hun   


xxxx


----------



## purple72

~Thanks LW sweetie, and my little Anne xxxx

And thank you all for your wonderful good luck wishes for this morning, just read back and it means alot, so sorry  to dissappoint you ladies, Maybe next time hey.....

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## Little Me

OI Purps- That's enough of thinking you've disappointed us ....don't be daft sweetie.
God, when I really think about all this it makes me    for us ALL

we WILL ALL GET THERE......remember , what doesn't kill us, makes us stronger


----------



## Jumanji

Purple -   I am so upset for you, especially since everything went so well last time and we all had great hopes that this would be your time.  I really hope you get to talk to Raef again and that he is optimistic for you.  Meanwhile, please take care and definitely don't give up!!  Thinking of you today.     

Anne - Cherry is right and you are gorgeous!

Cherry - it is tough but you need to be assertive when dealing with IF docs, especially the NHS ones.  My sister was at Manchester Care btw and I am certain they would never have given you the DE speech at this point.  They gave my sister a go when she was 10 years older than you and with an FSH more than three times yours!  I can understand you wanting to use your NHS attempts (who wouldn't?) but please remember they may not be the most flexible in terms of protocols etc. and you may find that you are ultimatelty better off private.  I really hope this doesn't happen and that you have a successful NHS go but just a warning that they are not always the best for patients who need a bit more individual attention and tend to offer a "one size fits all" approach.  

Pix - glad the op went well; here's to a natural BFP!    

LW - hello


----------



## Little Me

LJ  

LW- When you off lovely?


----------



## Ourturn

Purple - I am so sorry, I feel for you I really do   Sending you and dh       

Anna x


----------



## beachgirl

Purps    so sorry x


----------



## Overthemoon

Purps, hopefully this was just unfortunate this month that one was so much bigger than the other lentils and that next time will be as good as last time with more sticky bits  

Zuri, you're doing a great job, hang in there babe. You need some patience at this stage and don't expect weight loss to be rapid at the beginning. Unfortunately our bodies are wonderful horders of glycogen and during exercise, you need to burn off more calories than are stored in your tissues before you will start to burn off any fat cells. And in the early days when you have less stamina, it is often the case that you get exhausted before you manage to burn off the stored glycogen let alone fat cells. But as you exercise regularly, your stamina will improve dramatically and it will be no time at all before you're into the realms of fat burning (when on a normal balanced diet, it would take approx 40 mins of steady state endurance exercise before you start burning off fat, this time is reduced when you are on a reduced calorie diet as you have a lower glycogen supply in your muscles). So hang on in there and keep pushing, you'll get there!

Anne, not good news about J's employers, how do they expect him to be motivated when they mess him around like that? I started the oestrogen priming pills today so fly out on 28th July. 18 days to go, tick tick....

Pix nohut, great stuff from the Jinemed again, hoping you make a speedy recovery.  

Donkey and LV, more sticking vibes for you both     

So broody, hope you're feeling ok  

Kate, hope the pain has eased now  

Had a crap couple of days. Got messed around by the kitchen company so after months of planning, designing and ordering, we cancelled the whole order yesterday. The insurance company finally accepted liability last week and asked us for a settlement figure (we've calculated it at £21k) and then today we have found out they have withdrawn that settlement and another assessor will come out to test the electrical equipment 'at some point' before they will now settle.      We asked them to assess all the damage first hand 2 months ago. Does it take Einstein to calculate how much damage has been done to a brand new unwired-in electric cooker, hob, fridge freezer, microwave plus two computers (neither of which will now boot up) that were all directly below the flooded roof and were found soaking and sat in puddles of water underneath all the plaster that came off the ceiling when they were retrieved     

Hello to everyone else  

Lightweight x x x


----------



## Little Me

LW- I've said it before and I'm sure I'll say it again...........but WFT is wrong with everyone.........what a friggin nightmare for you


----------



## shortie66

Purps sweetheart im so so sorry my darling       Oh how i wish i could wave a magic wand for us all     its just so fookin unfair.       

Pixie - glad the op went well      for that bfp for you   , hows the toof now hun?   

Hi anne sweetie how u doin, anything nice planned for weekend?   

Lightweight - Sorry ur still havin trouble with the builders sweet     Want me and anne to come down and sort em out for ya?  No problem honest  

Cherry you are only a baby hun, way too young to be giving up on ur own eggies     That doc needs a slap in the gob or a kick or the ****, or perhaps even both.  Think i may still have a bit of pmt even tho af's turned up at last   

LJ Posy is a complete and utter tart     You will have to put a curfew on her before letting her out the house again   

Hi to donkey mallini anna sausage jersey pam mag kazzie sam zuri natasha ally and everyone.


----------



## Little Me

Yeah LW- me and Kate will come up and sort em out for you     
You've seen me.....they won't dare mess      

kate- damn, the b itch turned up then    . I was hoping you may be preggers  
This W/E we haven't got the boys so , tomorrow lunchtime I'm going to one of my school customers school fete, then tom avo going to see my good friend's new baby, 1 week old..........it's a bit step as I've struggled with babies recently. 
How about you?


----------



## Han72

Jeez 

Purps hon I'm so sorry hon       Was there no chance of at list converting to IUI?

LW - FFS!!! Why do people have to be so fricking dodgy and try to stitch others up all the time? And never admit when they're in the wrong!  Go get 'em hon!!!

Anne - well that deserves another FFS!!! Really hope you guys can get a break! 

Pixie - so pleased you're op went well lovey - fingers crossed for a lovely natural BFP for you!    

Cherry - welcome and please tell your docs from the entire PR posse to take their opinion and shove it up their ****!    Keep going hon, LittleJenny said it best (as usual ) but it's far too early to be giving you the DE speech! I don't think you really need to be looking into POF/POI tbh but by all means take a look at the board: 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=112.0
It's very quiet and you'll find the majority of the regular contributors to that board tend to be more active on this, the poor responders board but it's a great source of info and inspiring stories! Good luck hon    

Hi Debra  welcome to the nuthouse!
Kate - you anklebiter!    We do miss you when you're not around on here you know! Same goes for you Ally, Mir, Laura B and oh EVERYONE! You know I still luvs ya even if I didn't call ya name!

xxx

Arrrgh Anklebiter! the Beeyatch turned up?!  Was really hoping for a natural BFP  Bummocks!


----------



## Donkey

Purps...so sorry, you must be devastated  

LW They are such @rses!!  

Pixie fab news your op went well, finges crossed for s speedy recovery and a bfp  

LV hope you're doing ok  

Hello to anne, kate, nix, LJ, cherry,anna almond,mir,beachy...sorry if i've forgotten anyone
xx


----------



## Little Me

Yo Nix  
I know, FFFS I say   
Hope you're ok


----------



## Little Me

...sorry, Hi Donkey


----------



## shortie66

Anne  no plans as yet hun.  1st wedding anniversary on sunday not bought presents tho just a card for each other.  Theres nothing either of us really want at the mo apart from the obvious of course, but cant seem to buy a baby anywhere not even on ebay      We are just gonna go out for a meal on sunday nite and get as peed as possible   Hope it goes ok with the baby 2moz hun, i always find newborns the hardest too, they are so tiny and all i wanna do is cuddle them     

Nix yeh hun witch turned up in night, luckily i had gone to bed prepared    an i wasn even in the brownies when i was a kid     Theres about as much chance of me getting a natural bfp as winning the euro lottery    Saying that i have had on 2nites draw so we'll just havta wait and see chicka    

Hi donks hope u got those feet up


----------



## Little Me

Kate- Happy anniversary love, havea great day.  


Love to everyone, off now,


----------



## purple72

Hey LAdies, bless you for all your kind messages

Seems the Rollercoaster has another up and down though....

Raef just rang me and after seeing my E2 levels which were 2800+ he thinks there is more going on than just the one egg, so he's suggested we carry on the drugs and rescan monday in the hopes that they will get 3! 

So that's what we're going to do, he also thinks that after last time this is just a poor month but he doesn't believe that it's over yet!

I have to say I'm very relieved, yet drained. Had a quick call straight away at 4:30 to Central Homecare (as only have drugs for tonight) and bless them they caught their pharmacist going out the door and are sending the drugs via special delivery to get here tomorrow!! I can't recommend them enough!!

Anyway, so it's back on!!

Now for a few attempted personals.....

Kate so sorry AF came    has the pain gone now? Hope you and DH have a lovely anniversay meal! will be thinking of you two!! 

LJ dirty little Posy!! bless her such a child really isn't she!

Anne what a [email protected] about J's job!! IKnow something will come up and now he has this job as a reference at least!! Maybe this will make him consider taking the other @rseholes to the tribunal?   

Pix so glad op went well! hope you're recovering nicely, by the way how's your tooth?

LW what an 'rse the insurance company are being! so sorry you're going through all this! hope they come out and assess soon!

Hello to Nix, Donks,Steph, mir, beach our newbie cherry, sobroody, zuri and all my other wonderful PR ladies

Love and hhugs to you all xxx


----------



## shortie66

Ooooo purps        im so excited for you, come on eggies grow grow grow


----------



## almond

Oh Purps what a day you have had! That is great news re continuing and one of those could be the egg that gets you pg   thinking of you       loads of heat and protein you know the drill!

Just popping on quickly, just had another immune consult, had some more tests back and now have another issue on top of the immune issues they found already (to do with DQ alpha / LAD if that makes sense to anyone). As well as steroids, buserelin, top dose menopur and pessaries, Mr G wants me to take clexane, aspirin and gestone (in 2ww), plus I am supposed to have intralipids and poss IVIG as well (but I have already refused IVIG). 

Do you ever feel like it is just too much hassle and you are never going to get there?   I now have endo, one damaged ovary from endo, not many eggs, all over the place hormones and immune issues. Maybe I should just give up   sorry for the miserable post but sometimes it just feels like too much of a battle


----------



## Han72

Hiya

just a quickie 

Almond  -   it's all going off innit! I'm gonna have to pick your brains about Gorgy I think!  Mind if I bung you a PM later? 
xxx


----------



## purple72

Oh Almond hunny     

Yes I think we all feel it's just too much sometimes, me about 3hrs ago! but one way or another we will get through this, and when it seems too tough that's when we hang on to each other! 

Thinking of you!!

Sx


----------



## Han72

Lawd Purps, forgot to say FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!    

xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Yay for Purps!!       

Almond - darling you are bound to feel like this, especially after an appointment where it is all talked about as though it is the weekly shop, oh its so easy for them to suggest doing EVERYTHING, its alot to get your head around but you are a strong lady and  I know you will. You have to give it your best shot or you will always wonder. You can do it, we all have faith in you


----------



## almond

Thanks so much Purps and Ally and all of you on here your support and strength through your own difficulties really keeps me going  

Nix - no prob at all, feel free, am going out after work but will be in later, if dont reply tonight will reply tomorrow
x


----------



## purple72

Almond hunny what's with the christmas tree


----------



## Jumanji

Purple - brilliant that Raef was a bit more optimistic! Also brilliant that he thinks that maybe this wasn't the greatest month and that there is a lot of hope still there for you!  I am so pleased and I hope you feel a bit more optimistic. 

Almond -   I can understand it is all utterly overwhelming, especially after an appointment but do hang in there!


----------



## popsi

wow !! what a rollercoaster of a thread today !!   

purps.. hang on in there honey this could turn out to be the one honey xxx 

anne.. sorry to hear about jas   why cant people get their facts right x

almond.. sorry your feeling so low its totally understandable this is not a nice road to be on xx we are all here for you 

kate.. sorry your af is a cow !! mine is here at the moment and its a nightmare, very heavy and painful (cant be too far from a loo at the moment so will be staying at home chilling) xx plenty of nurofen i think 

tracey.. its all sounding so positive honey xx 

ally, nix, lw, zuri, cherry, lv, pix, and all of you other inspirational ladies out there


----------



## shortie66

Almond hunny there is always something isn't there      I know its a battle sweetheart and sometimes its just so tough u feel like giving in.  WE WILL get there darling one way or another and we will win this battle     

Hi popsi hunny, are u sober at last?     Bet you have had a wonderful few days after ur great news      Hope they dont keep you waiting too long for ur bubba    

Hi purps, ally, luce, nix and everyone. 

We are having indian takeaway for tea    im far too knackered to cook tonight, had a little kip on the sofa and woke up with a headache but at least my tummy's settling down now  

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## popsi

kate.. we just had an indian takeaway too  .. chicken tikka madras it was lush but hot !!! .. well i have been sober today but having a glass of cider now .. and probably a few more, we have decided to celebrate until Sunday then be healthy from Monday   xx


----------



## Ourturn

Pixie - great news re the op..look foward to hearing a natural bfp announcement!  

Purple - what a rollercoater of a day for you!    Good luck!    

Almond      I understand how you feel, it is so so hard. Only you know if you can carry on. The thing that keeps me going is the thought off a future without children (or a child, one would do I'm not greedy!) ...not ready to resign myself to that yet. Have you asked about LIT instead of IVIG? I understand its a fraction of the cost, less risky and does the same job? 

Kate - curry...yum! I couldn't be arsed cooking either and have M & S chorizo meat balls in the oven...I've been so good with my diet all week, never mind! 

Anne - good luck with the baby visit   

LJ - your cat is such a chav   

LW Oh my god! What is it with these people?        Sending you huge    

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Jumanji

Anna - I had to laugh at your post. Chav is just the word for Posy - DP observed the other day that neither she not or brother will hunt and they are just chavs who will only eat things which come straight out of a packet!


----------



## shortie66

Popsi - chicken tikka masala pilau rice chips cheese and onion naan bread    Oh plus some chicken pakora and popadoms     Diet will start on monday again  

Anna those meatballs sound yummy, mite have to try some next week


----------



## Overthemoon

Kate I'm dribbling. We have ready made pasta and tomato sauce tonight on the gas stove and maybe at the table if I can find it.

Purps, arrggh, hang on, the rollercoaster is very rocky and twisty today! What a fantastic turn around, we must have done a loop the loop today. Come on you naughty follies       

Almond, stay stong little one, you can do it. It's hard, it really is. But it will be worth it in the end. Please reach out and hold our hands, don't slip behind, it'll be ok   

Lightweight x x x


----------



## Ocelot Cub

OMG Lightweight - your post to Almond has made me cry   such a wonderful picture in my mind now of us all in a line gradually leading each other through all the obstacles   God you women a wonderful! Love you all - group hugs


----------



## shortie66

Oh crikey me too


----------



## purple72

Me three!!     just with such admiration and overwhelmed by the support and heart on this board 

    to you all xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Purple.  OMG you have been up and down today.   that your eggies grow over the weekend.

I have been really busy at work this week and am going to stay with a friend in Bristol tomorrow and have to get up at 6am.  Max is coming with me so I wanted him to get an early night, unfortunately he had a nap in the day and is still wide awake.  His is fascinated by the emoticons and wants them to all appear on the screen.  Here goes


----------



## fluffy jumper

Sorry I had to finish the post so Max could see what we had done.  At this rate I am going to be going to bed before him.

Almond.  Sorry you are feeling so down.  i know I will feel the same as you if this cycle fails and i find I need immunes.  

Kate, I'm 'glad' AF is here and you feel a little bit better.  

LW.  I never cease to be amazed at what you have to cope with.  I hate insurance companies.  They were awful to DH, it took just under 5 years to settle his accident insurance case.

Sorry for no more personals, I am thinking of all of you.

Lots of Love

Tracey


----------



## May74

Hi Everyone,

think its over a month since I posted last, just felt like I needed a total FF/IF break and not think of anything IF related, plus was a bit emotional and crying over the BFP and BFN and everything in between so knew I needed a break  

Sorry cant catch up but just from the last couple of pages

*Purps* I am so sorry you have had such a nighmare of a day, and am *so so so so* pleased that there is still hope and that you are going ahead, sending you and DH massive   

*LW* Your house saga never ends does it !!!, although your pics are looking good on **, it almost puts me off.. almost but we had an architect around yesterday and are having plans drawn up raise the roof and do a loft conversion making 2 bedrooms, 2 bathrooms and maybe a little office upstairs, we are also replacing all the floors and doors downstairs and getting a new sofa and radiators, wood burner stove, shower unit etc etc etc.. I have plans for every room... just not discussed them with the nice mortgage people yet  

*Anne* Any news or plans?? how is Charley? I loved the ** meeting

Well I never bled, in fact never had a m/c at all and never had a period since. It has been 14 weeks since i had a period  def not pregnant although I went into work yesterday and one of the docs said congratulations on my pregnancy... think thats cos put on 2 stone in the last 3 months and not been stuffing myself, I think all the crash dieting messed up my body and I only need to look at food and I pile on half a stone 

No other news

Hope you are all well
Pam


----------



## lucky_mum

Just a quickie! 

woooo Purps! what a day! soooo sad for you and then glad that it's all still on - here's a whacking load of 
                                                   

that things will get going over the weekend and that you have some fab eggs in there! 

Almond - sending you huge    - so sorry to hear you have even more issues to deal with - not sure if you've ever taken a look at the Multiple Cycles thread - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=171838.750 - the ladies there are very, very knowledgeable about DQ Alpha match issues etc if you need any help to get your head around it all 

Sending lots of love to everybody 

Lovely Ally coming to visit us tomorrow - can't wait!  Ally let me know if you need any directions forhow to get here - drop me a text message if you do as not sure when I'll get on here next! xxx

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Ourturn

Kate - the meatbals are in the gastropub range, come with little tats, lovely with green beans.

Pam - lovely to see you back. If you go to your doc I am sure they will give you a 2 week course of progesterone to bring on a bleed...that could kick start your cycle into action? Cheeky doctor  

Its peeing it down with rain here. Dh took the pup out and I tried to dry him with a towel when he came down. Problem is he thinks its all a big game, runs off with the towel and proceeds to hump it! Oh dear!


----------



## almond

Afternoon ladies, thank you so much for all your lovely messages, made me cry too. We're all so unlucky to have had this happen to us, but we really are lucky for the support we get here   to all of you xxx


----------



## Pixie75

Hello girls,

Hope everyone is having a great weekend. 

Thank you all so much for your messages and support   I feel much better today. GA really takes a lot out of you doesn't it.  

I was supposed to be back on Wednesday but I decided to stay until Sunday cos need to get my tooth sorted. My dentist here doesn't think the problem was with my tooth! She reckons it was my gum as since I've started using ab's the swelling & ache has gone. I need to get it looked at once I finished using ab's and they'll decide what to do.

Purps:    Honey I was so upset to read your news but then I carried on reading and saw your good news  
I am   so SO hard that you'll have much better news on your next scan. Hang in there honey,it's never easy but we'll all get there in the end.

Almond: I hope you are feeling a bit better today   I'm thinking of you.

LW: I assume you started on estrogen tablets by now? A bit late but I used to take 2 tablets in the morning.

LV & Donkey: Hope 2ww is not driving you crazy. Waiting for your good news soon.    

Steph & Ally: Hope you are having a lovely time together. I'm so jealous!   

Anne: You Ok honey?  

Pam:  

Kate: I'm happy to hear your AF is here sweetheart.  

Tracey: When is ET? Gosh I'm SO excited for you, I really am.  

Hugs and lots of love to Anna, Nix, Zuri,, Driver, Popsi, Swinny , Fish, Beach, Mir, Laura, LJ and everyone I've missed.

Just wanted to share this with you. I'm staying at my parents summer house at the moment and there is a little community here where everyone knows each other but I don't know many people! Anyway, one of the neighbours popped in to wish me well ( I know! My mum can't keep a secret so EVERYONE knows I've had an op yesterday!  ) She came with her 7 months baby and started telling me her story. She also has a 6 year old son and when he was 3 her AF went AWOL for 4 years. Doctors said that her ovaries stopped working and she was menopausal and at the time she was only 32. She was then put on to some thyroid & hormone medication (wasn't sure what it was exactly - I asked!) which brought her AF back and a few months later she got pregnant and didn't even realise as she was having regular periods until she was 4 months pregnant! 
I thought her story was amazing! I know we keep reading these stories but seeing it so close really gave me courage and hope. 

Anyway, lots of love and have a lovely weekend everyone.

Pix xx


----------



## purple72

Evening Ladies!

Steph hope you and Ally had a fab afternoon with lots of lovely cuddles and hugs for you!

Pix so glad you are feeling better after your op and what a lovely story that gives us all hope!

Hello Almond,   

Well another rollercoaster day for me today!

I waited all morning for the drugs, and they didn't arrive! By 13:30 I was frantic, rang healthcare's emergency number but really knew they wouldn't be able to help as was sent by Royal mail Special delivery (guaranteed for sat delivery) and as I thought they couldn't help! Then rang Lister emergency number who said pharmacy shuts at 12:30 on sat and that they would call the hospital but couldn't promise anything anyway at 14:00 they called back and said I had to be at Lister at 16:30 and they would do it! Frantic car journey later we got there and got the drugs    honestly we just got back and I'm exhausted!!

As so much has gone wrong in this cycle so far I'm just hoping that the rest goes right!

Hope all you other ladies are doing ok! 

Love and hugs

Sx


----------



## almond

Oh blimey Purps what a day. I think you have exhausted your quota of nightmares on this cycle, surely  good you have got the drugs!

Hi Pix - glad to hear you are feeling better. GAs really are horrible. When do you fly back? I asked re soya by the way. There's 2 things apparently. The first is the thing I said about disrupting hormones. The second is that there was a study which showed that soy killed sperm: Link here http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-families/health-news/women-who-eat-soya-cut-chances-of-conception-by-killing-sperm-496118.html
BUT my nutritionist said that this was under lab conditions and of course no-one can actually say this is what happens if you eat it

x

ps Purps - the Christmas tree is cos I wanted a new picture and love Christmas ...

/links


----------



## almond

On soy I just found this as well
http://www.physorg.com/news136084675.html

/links


----------



## purple72

Ahh almond hunny not long to wait till christmas, someone was saying they had started their Xmas shopping last week!! Yikes!

It's a lovely pic hun x


----------



## almond

I did some in January. Wouldnt want to waste the time I could be spending eating mince pies shopping


----------



## purple72

OMG I'd put them somewhere safe and then forget I had them

You must be so organised 

Sx


----------



## almond

I start early then think it's all sorted, then still end up with a last minute panic  

Hope you have a lovely eve Purps after all the drug hassles
x


----------



## lucky_mum

Just popping on to report that we had a really, really lovely afternoon, Vivvy loved her cuddles with Auntie Ally!  It was wonderful for all three of us to meet you at last! 

Thank you all so, so much for the presents, I absolutely  them all and was really overwhelmed at your generosity you naughty ladies!   - you are all so lovely and such special friends, and I consider myself very blessed to know you all. Every cloud has a silver lining and without having gone through what I have I wouldn't have met any of you, thank you from the bottom of my heart, I really do love you    

Ally I hope you got home safe and sound, and thanks so much for coming over, it was smashing and I hope we can do it again soon!   

Love always,

Steph xxx


----------



## lucky_mum

If any of you have Sky, my quiz show is showing on Challenge+1 (Sky 152) right now!


----------



## purple72

so strange seeing you on there  

DH thinks he's seen you guys before, is it a repeat?


----------



## popsi

OMG !! steph i have it on now.. you look amazing


----------



## lucky_mum

Purps - yes it has been shown quite a few times, though I hadn't seen it for a while!

Popsi - aww bless you, I think I look fat (especially in the face)  as I was on steroids for the immune issues at the time (it was filmed November 2007)!

So weird watching it now and knowing our precious little girl wouldn't be here right now if we hadn't picked that box and won that money!


----------



## popsi

aww bless thats so sweet.. out bloody sky box has now frozen on us and we cant see the end.. !!!!!! argh c'mon sky


----------



## popsi

OMG !!!! now i am    bless you both xxxx 

hope your "holiday" sleeps through the night for you xxx


----------



## purple72

I just watched it how fab!!

You don't look fat at all Steph, It's lovely to see you both, what you both luck is so in love which is just perfect and show's how much Vivvy was meant to be hey! Especially as Paul said it's never in the red yet he let you choose red! Bless got a big lump in my throat now! 

hugs 

Sx


----------



## lucky_mum

our "holiday" turned into 3 trips to Istanbul and one to Brno!


----------



## purple72

and Vivvy


----------



## lucky_mum

yeah!!!!


----------



## fluffy jumper

I wish I had logged on last night so I could have seen your quiz show Steph.  Do sky have an equivalent to 4 on demand or BBC I player?

I am in Bristol staying with some friends.  I am the only one up with the children as I haven't been drinking.  It makes a really nice change not to wake up with a hangover (not because I usually wake up with a hangover every day   just that usually when I see these two friends I always end up getting sh*t faced.

So glad you liked the pressies Steph.  Ally made good choices didn't she.
Ally, I am v jealous that you got to cuddle Vivvy.

Pam.  Good to see you back.  Have you had a scan to see what is going on with your AF?  Sorry you have put some of that weight back on.  You might be right about your body being confuse with the quick weight loss.  How about WW or Slimming World?

Popsi.  Sorry you have a horrible AF

Purple.  What a nightmare you have had with your drugs.  I hope things go smoothly from now on.

Almond.   love the Christmas Tree.  

Pixie.  I am glad you are getting your tooth/gum sorted while you are in Istanbul.  Lovely story you  posted.

I can't remember if I already posted that my ET will be either Friday or Sunday if we go to blasts.  I have to start using cyclogest from Monday evening.

Steph.  Can I ask whether you had any drugs other than Progesterone on your successful cycle.  I am just going to be on baby Aspirin, cyclogest and gestone plus the progynova and estrodoil patches I am taking now.


----------



## Züri

Hi girls

Purps just want to say I was catching up with your news on my phone so couldn't post but was gutted for you, then elated to hear all is still not lost and I am crossing everything for you tomorrow xx

Almond -    sorry you are feeling so low

Pix - got your email thanks and yes I must have missed that snippet of news, glad the op went well - oh and I love GE and coming round from it, maybe I am just a weirdo  Oh and what an inspiring story from your neighbour xx

Tracey - wow blasts! great news and wishing you soooooo much luck xx

Steph, glad you liked the presents and hope you had a lovely day with Ally - let me know if and when they repeat your show again as i would love to see it but missed it also too, has no body recorded it and put it on youtube yet? 

LV hope you are doing OK, under stand you staying away from FF, just do what you feel is best and wishing you lots of luck, same for you too Donkey xxxx

LW - thanks for the info, makes a bit more sense now, I did sort of know what you were talking about its been told to me before but it;s never fully sunk in but you explained it great! I am glad to report that i went on the scales yesterday and they are moving again and I lost 3lbs out of the blue, very odd, I am sure it's because I have done now exercise since Tuesday. So I am now 30lbs lost total! (since Dec 07) but 19 lost since my first IVF in Feb! getting there - long way still to go though

Hi Anne, Nix, Ally, Kate, Popsi, Ali (where is Ali?) Pam, Wing, Malini, LJ, Anna, beachy, Mir, Driver, Cherry and anyone else I have undoubtedly missed x

Got my mum arriving tonight for 2 whole weeks on her own, can not wait! normally she has to come with my grumpy dad but this time we can have a nice girlie time, really looking forward to it

xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi all  

Steph- I haven't seen the show yet (maybe it's cos I switched it on just as it was finishing    )
I SOOOOOO want to see it...am in bloody tears reading everyones comments to you about it.... I might have to take you up on the DVD offer  
Really really glad you loved the pressies, you and Paul deserve the lovely things in life and one day I wold love to pop down and see you all     

Purps- Oh my GOD- hun, sorry I haven't been on FF till now so didn't know your news....bloomin heck, what a rollercoaster for you both with a capital R    
Did you sort your pics? 
   for tomorrow  

Almond- Hun, hope today is a nicer day for you  

Alls- `sweetie, hope you are ok today  

Pix- What a LOVELY and inspirational story  . Glad your ok honey  

Z- have a lovely 2 weeks with your mom  

Pam- Lovely to see you hun. All ok with me.Charlie is full of life and legging it round all the time, Jas is OK, something will come up jobwise I'm sure    

Kate- Happy Anniversary hun       

Tracey- Hi lovely, ah bless Max  .  

Had a busy day yesterday... gas engineer arrived at 8am    to service my boiler, then went to one of my school customers Summer Fete, then went to see my mates new baby Isabelle, 2 weeks, soo beautiful and I held her loads... felt so nice   
Then went to Ikea to look for bargain dining table & chairs, oh and sideboard but didn't buy.

Happy Sunday all


----------



## lucky_mum

The show is on again today but just checked and it isn't the episode we were in - I only realised it was on again myself last night cos FF Mandellen (a Reprofit girl who went same time as us and had twin girls) messaged me on ** in shock as we hadn't even told her we had been on a quiz!  Am sure they will repeat it again at some point but if anybody would like a copy on DVD drop me a PM with your address (especially Anne!  ) ... I have it stored on our DVD recorder but it's very temperamental so might take me a few attempts to copy! 

Tracey - I had to wrack my brains to remember! just looked back through my posts though and I posted this on 2 October:

_"went to my GP today and told him about my pregnancy (still feel weird saying that! ) he was really lovely and prescribed my Crinone gel for me - I didn't get this in Czech for beyond the 2ww as it was sooo expensive. I am also continuing to take prednisalone and 3 x Estrofem tablets for the first 11 weeks. He also gave me a form for another blood test tomorrow to check my levels are rising. Am not worried about my level of 97 any more - have been reassured by so many people - thanks! _

so I was on (a day):

Crinone gel x 2 (progesterone)
3 x estrofem (oestradiol valereate)
1 x baby aspirin (this wasn't prescribed by Reprofit, I took it off my own back)
15mg prednisalone (Reprofit prescribed 5mg only - this seemed too low a dose to me so I upped it to what I had been put on on previous attempts at UK clinic after being diagnosed with borderline/higher end of normal levels of NK cells)

I actually took them all for the first 12 weeks and then weaned myself off gradually over the next 2 weeks, until I was off them all at week 14. Hope this helps! and am praying so much that this will be the one for you, as are we all I am sure!


----------



## purple72

Evening ladies

Anne no luck on the photo's hunny and in them were all my pix from my mum's 60th party! so very gutted!! was hopeful for about 5 mins this morning when they reappeared in Picasa, but it wouldn't let me save them to disc or hard drive and then Picasa crashed and when it came back not only had they disappeared but the folders they were in disappeared too! I'm just so p1ssed at myself for not checking! so gutted, it's been a hell of a weekend, and to be honest I'm close to    as just so fed up! 

Hello to all PR ladies, thinking of you all

Sx


----------



## shortie66

Purps hope ur phoptos turn up hunny   

Steph ah hun would luv to see it     

Sorry this is all i can remember    I am blotto, im so    be on in morning to apologisree no doubt   

Hello to everyone hope u['vve all had lovely weekdn esds


----------



## Overthemoon

Evening lovelies  

Just popped on to wish you luck for your scan tomorrow Purple       Come on lentils, don't be shy.    

Happy anniversary Kate!  

Pam, really lovely to see you back. Please don't beat yourself up, be kind to yourself after all the emotional and physical stress your body has endured over the past few months. On a side note though, it seems a little odd that you haven't bled since your last tx. Is it worth getting a blood test done to check your hormone levels in general? Definitely HCG in anycase??

Zuri, have a great time with your Mum and don't forget to drag her to the gym with you over the next fortnight, a training partner makes it much more fun!    

Steph, I missed you on sky, how pants. Please let me know when it's next repeated if you ever get any warning!

Tracey, wow, so close to ET transfer   

Lightweight x x x


----------



## Züri

Purps did you upload your pics to picassa and not save them to your hard drive? A long shot but try contacting picassa to see if they have a short term backup/archive. I assume memory stick deleted and did you upload direct to picassa? Hope you can retrieve them. You might be able to un erase them if you recycle binned them on your pc. Let me ask hubby as he's pc - I'm mac so not as good with pc's

and wishing you a huge amount of good luck for your scan tomorrow - really rooting for you and this cycle xxx


----------



## shortie66

Purps - good luck for 2moz sweeteart       

Donks and LV       for u both    

Pam  nice to see you back on here     

Dteph i've not had any immunes done petal, do u think its worth getting them done first, or are we just as well to treat for them anyway cos of the cost    

Tracey everything crossed or you, am so hoping this is the one      

There thats a bit better i think


----------



## CherryGarcia

Hi everyone   Blimey this board moves fast! Hard to keep up. Just popped on to say hi and send some   s and luck.

My AF is finally here after my LETZ 5 weeeks ago! Yeah! Never been so glad to see it, and it's a 'proper' one for a change. 

Going to hospital Gynae about pelvic pain on Tues. I'm armed and dangerous this time. Fed up of beimng fobbed off. Grr! lol.

Hope you all had a good weekend. Sounds like lots of you had fun.

Purple-Good luck for today. x

Steph- What quiz were you on? Sounds brilliant. 

 to everyone, I'm sorry I'm still rubbish with everyone's names. I'll have to keep a notepad handy next time until I learn them all.

Lots of love

x


----------



## H&amp;P

morning all.

Wow a rollercoatser weekend to catch up on there.

Purps - I have got everything crossed for you today, hope all goes to plan (for a change   )    

Tracey -     , nearly time for ET, when is your donor having EC it must be soon if you could be having blasts put back Fri or Sat? (apologies if you have already posted that or it has already happened, I admit I had to skim read the last 7 pages of news to catch up   )

Cherry - not been on since Friday so a belated welcome from me.  

Anne - how are you getting on with your CBFM ? I have had a high every day for 4 days now (on day 11) did you get a peak?

sly - loved your drunken post  , and then 1 hr later sober again, that is what my spelling is like even when I'm sober  .

We went to York races on Saturday it was heaving, we didn't win a bean but it was a lovely day out with a nice picnic and the sun on my face, back at hospital at 9 today to see if I can get this stupid plaster off my foot, so I will either be in a great mood this afternoon or you may see me on the news for murdering some poor nurse who had to break the bad news to me......


----------



## popsi

just a real quick one

purps.. HUGE amounts of luck today honey i am    for you xx

driver.. hope your plaster comes off x

Kate.. HOWS THE HEAD !! xxx lol

love to everyone off to work now xx


----------



## Ourturn

Purps - can't belive the nightmare you had getting the drugs! Good luck today    

Kate - was it your anniversary yesterday? Belated greetings!  

Steph - wish I could have see the show! Let us know when you are due to be on again. What a lovely story! 

Tracey - great that its going so well!    

Driver - good luck at the hospital..hope the plaster comes off!

Pix - Lovely story! Hope the tooth is better. If its an abcess (sp?) I think they will drain it rather than pulling the tooth? Good luck    

Anne - glad the visit went well  

Donkey and LV - when are you testing?    

Hi Nix, Zuri, Pam, Almond, Popsi, Anna , LW and anyone I've missed. 

Well AF arrived in full force yesterday, 4 days early! Must be the stopping all the drugs after the abandoned cycle?  New it would be a bad one as my linning was pretty thick. Feminax ultra and a glass of red helped last night. 
Had a productive weekend. Caught some sun gardening. My pup did some gardening too...dug two new holes!   Luckily my veggie garden is secured with a gate. 
We booked a 5 day break in August. We're staying in a boutique hotel overlooking the marina in Denia on the Costa Blanca. It has loads of great restaurants and long sandy beaches. Can't wait! Just under 4 weeks to go. 

Anna x


----------



## purple72

Morning Ladies!!

Thak you for all the well wishes today, Scan's at 13:15 so will let you know when I'm back    

Zuri thanks for that may contact Picassa when I get back later!

Driver hope you get your plaster off today   

For all of those suffering with AF     hope it eases soon

And for everyone else lot's of     for you all

Love and Hugs

Sxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Good luck for today Purple    

Steph.  Thanks for confirming what you took.  I will be on progesterone, estrofem tablets and baby aspirin.  I dont think my clinic believe in immunes, they certainly aren't knowledgeable about them.  I could probably beg them to prescribe pred........ if I asked but I am so in two minds.  I haven't had immunes tested, i only worry because of my 3 MC's (although in fact all 3 were probably blighted ovums in reality)
I just can't decide whether to take a steroid just a precaution or not.  I haven't got long to make my mind up now.

Zuri.  Have a great time with your mum.  You are doing so well on the weight loss.

Anna.  Your holiday sounds like just what you need.  Enjoy

Driver.  My donor is having EC on Tuesday.

Cherry.  Don't worry about remembering names, it takes a while on this busy thread.  Make sure you don't walk out of that hospital until you are happy with their answers.

Anne.  I went to Ikea on Sat too.  I can never walk out of that place without buying loads of bits and bobs that I don't really need but they are so cheap I feel it would be rude not to buy them  

Better go.  I don't work on a Monday but have a busy day today.  I have to make two cakes as two people are leaving tomorrow then loads of other stuff to do.

Tracey


----------



## Han72

Hi all

just a quickie to say Purps -    

Sorry can't hang about, DH needs to get on the PC 

xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Good luck our lovely Purps - thinking of you today        

Tracey - OMG OMG - getting very excited now for you - its all      coming your way my lovely!!


----------



## Little Me

Hi Driver- Day 10 & 11 were peak for me . Oooh, hope the plaster is off todau hun  

Purps-    

Hi Alls  

Pix- Hope you're recovering well babe  

love to everyone    

xxxxx


----------



## Jumanji

Purple - thinkg of you today and hoping it goes well.


----------



## shortie66

Purps - good luck hunny bun              

Hi everyone busy bee here trying to get kitchen finished off


----------



## Jumanji

Just seeing if Purple had any news...

Thinking of you Purps.


----------



## shortie66

LJ me too hunny    Purps where are you sweetheart


----------



## Ourturn

Purps - hope you are ok hun  

Cherry - meant to say, if you have pelvic pain they need to get to the bottom of it! 

Anna x


----------



## purple72

Hey Ladies, bless you for all your thoughts and   and  

Well they worked!!! I have 3 good sized follies of 18mm and one of 16 plus loads of little ones!! So.......

EC is booked for Thursday !!!! Yipee!!!!!!! So happy, got to take more drugs tonight and tomorrow then trigger tomorrow at midnight! 

Such a happy bunny tonight, going to Acu soon so hopefully all bad luck has been used up on this cycle!

Thinking of you all! 

Tracey EC for your Donor Tommorrow how exciting !!

Love to all and many thanks for keeping the faith even when I'd lost it! 


Sx


----------



## Jumanji

Purple - woo hoo!!! Brilliant news!  Sounds like you'll have a fabulous haul there and you still have a couple of days of stims for the little ones to catch up!  What a difference a few days makes.  Thank good ness Raef reviewed your situation!  Now time to relax until Thursday!


----------



## purple72

Thanks Jenny hunny, how are you getting on? Growing that bump?

Hugs

Sx


----------



## shortie66

Yayyy purps      we are your faith holders


----------



## Han72

Yaaay Purps!!!       

xxx


----------



## Jumanji

The bump seems to be fine!  All Posy's kittens have now gone   and she spent a short time after they had all left doing the special "chirp" she used to do to call them to her.  Then the penny finally dropped that they were gone and she seemed delighted and spent lots of time playing and sunning herself outside and demanding attention!  She is being spayed on Wednesday!!!


----------



## shortie66

Hi nix - hey whens ur next visit over to blighty hun?


----------



## Han72

Wotcha Kate - hopefully be back for the August BH, carnival, barbecues, the whole bit YAAAAYYY!!!!

Glad your bump's ok LJ and that Posy's getting right back into the swing of things - tut tut, these young mums are just a disgrace!   

xxx


----------



## purple72

LJ must have been a bit emotional seeing the kitties go! Not for our Zita/Posy though hey!

Glad bump is growing!  

Hey Kate how's the head after the celebrations yesterday?

Nix how are you doing hun? 

Love to all xxx


----------



## lucky_mum

*Purps* - yay!!!!!!  am sooo happy for you, sending loads of       for Thursday 

*Tracey* -     for your donor's EC tomorrow! My doctor at Reprofit is not keen on immunes at all either, and doesn't even like prescribing 5mg pred (even for ladies who have tested positive for immune stuff in the past) - his reasoning is all you need is a good lining and good (young!) embryos and bingo! sounds sooo simple when it's put like that! 

Lots of love and  to everybody else.

We took our little pickle to be registered today - she very nearly had her names changed at the last minute to Vivienne Sh!t Fountain (Daddy's idea, not mine!) instead of Vivienne Laura Joy after this morning's musical bottom and slight accident while I was changing her nappy!  is hard to believe so many sounds and poo can come out of such a tiny  ! 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Han72

That's so funny Steph!

Purps - feeling a bit PMT-ish so nothing seems to be going right today! Am trying not to moan too much but failing miserably. 

Argh [email protected] I'm gonna have a drink in a minute!  Rum and pineapple while I pretend to be on a beach somewhere!


----------



## shortie66

steph thats hilarious, poor little vivvy    

Purps heads ok now hunny, jut having a hair of the dog.  

Took me 3 hours to strip one window cill in the kitchen    and theres another one to do 2mora if i get chance. Think there must have been about 15 layers of paint on the bloody thing    Its my merry hill shopping day 2moz with best friend and im determined to get some nice things for the house with wedding vouchers.  Scottie has knocked all the tiles off the kitchen splashback in about 10mins   so i can get on with tiling that as well now.  Fireplace wont be fitted till 2nd week in august     as fitter is on holiday next two weeks and then we go to butlins.  Was hoping it would be fitted by the time of the birthday bash but never mind aye.  Prob better that way as would be worried about people putting their drinks on it    

Hey nix are we gonna do a meet up when u come over, we can talk yam yam language to one another


----------



## Han72

Yow'll 'ave ter teach me some more then chick!  Bloody hell I'd love to meet up with you lot and get totally langered it's be fantastic!!!  Am yow cummin to London on the Bank holiday weekend then?


----------



## shortie66

Nix mite just av to do that hun    Will need another break by then      Blackpool this weekend and butlins first week in august for us, we know owta live it up ya know


----------



## popsi

just a quickie

purps... WOOO HOOO !!! go girl, you have been growing them eggies over the weekend well done you xxx

tracey.. WOW ! cant wait to hear all the lovely eggs your gonna have, keep positive xxx

nix, kate, LJ, Anne, and everyone xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Tracey good luck sweetheart


----------



## purple72

Ahh Nix hunny you can always moan to us!!    for you and your PMT!!

Steph! would have definately been an unusual name for little Vivvy! Breast milk stools are by far the most messy yet strangly they smell the best IYKWIM

Kate [email protected] to that window sill!!! hope the other one is easier!! Enjoy your shopping tomorrow!

Popsi how are you? What happens now on your adoption journey?

Hello to all xxxx


----------



## Han72

Ooh Tracey is it EC tomoz?     hon!

xxx


----------



## Züri

Purps I'm over the moon for you!! good luck for Thursday xxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Darling Purps   well done honey pie - really happy for you - as the girls say now chill out and put all your energy into those little ones and   who knows what will happen on thurs     

Tracey honey pie - got everything crossed for a fab crop tomorrow - please let us know when you know - I and a few others will definitely be on edge waiting for news!! Lots of love    

Pix - my darling sis - if you are reading please let us know you are okay - been thinking of you but don't have your Turkish mobile or i would have been texting you like mad!!   

Anne - gorgeous - just sending you loads of love as always   

Kate - we are definitely sorted on ** now - sorry for blanking you   not meant at all  

Nix - hiya hon -  you on that beach yet??   

Love and hugs xxxxx


----------



## Han72

Ally1973 said:


> Nix - hiya hon - you on that beach yet??


No  I remembered just in time that I need to stay sober for Dr Scher's call from SIRM in the US  Wish he'd hurry up and ring, we're sposed to be going to watch the fireworks Bastille Day firework display by the river at 11 but I've been told to expect his call anytime between 8 and 11...

You ok lovey? I just saw your status on **....


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Nix - oh bummer - how annoying   hate those time slot things - its like waiting for the washing machine to be delivered!!   

Oh hon - I am okay - just really struggling with Ben at the mo. I find it so hard to put into words what I feel or want to say though, its all so confused. He wants us to just try 'having a nice time' and forget about stuff for a while and says that he cannot think about whether he could consider DE or adoption until we are back on track, but I feel like we can't get back on track until he has made that committment to me   I tried to describe how I felt today to someone and it may sound a bit dramatic airy fairy but I said that there seems no point in anything I do today, tomorrow or the next day when I have no idea what my future holds, everything I do today is about my future and without that what is there? When I was given this diagnosis the image I had of my future was destroyed, like a vandal had just ripped an important page out of my book of hopes and dreams. That page needs to be replaced or my heart will be forever broken. I want Ben to help me to re draw the images on the page, to create a new future that we can work towards. He won't.   I don't know how long I can just let this slide. I am scared that if I do I will end up alone and unfulfilled. xxxx


----------



## Han72

Oh Ally hon      It's not at all over dramatic or airy fairy - I totally understand what you mean and how you feel. It's a typical "Mars/Venus" situation isn't it? You're both looking at the same issue but seeing the resolution from 2 completely different points of view....

Why do blokes find it so difficult to understand that if becomes an integral part of our lives, we can't just shove it to the side and act like it's not happening, particularly when it's all so time sensitive!

Is there any chance at all of getting some infertility counselling?  I think you said you'd already had some relationship counselling (or did I totally make that up) but it really seems that you need to talk to someone who gets it from the IF point of view...

AARGH!! I wish I was there to just give you a huge massive hug honey, not that it would change things but it would be something better than just a few lines on a screen!      

xxx


----------



## shortie66

Oh Ally darling       wish i could do something to help you.


----------



## popsi

oh ally sweetheart..    for you, wish i could do something to help, i think nix suggestion could be good ... I know what you mean though I have to have plans to work towards no matter how far away they are


----------



## popsi

purps.. I ok.. sober for the first night in 6 LOL !! DH is nights this week so on the wagon  , the next step now will be matching, so basically we are awaiting the call to say that they have possibly found our son/daughter then there are lots of meetings etc and another panel before we get to meet them, feeling ok about it all at the moment but no doubt when the elation of being approved wears off the worry of the next step will kick in    xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Ally     

Purple.  What fantastic news.  I wonder how often Dr's don't review bloods as Raef did and cancel tx unnecessarily.  

Kate.  Are you using a blow torch on those window cills, I find it is the only way.

If there is anyone who has the energy to PM me a list of who is on ** and what their real names are.  I have some of you down but I forget who you are on ff.  I need to do myself a list and keep it somewhere.

Nix.  I might see you at carnival in August.  We always spend most of our time hanging out at Normand Jay's Good Times.  We haven't been for the last few years because it was too painful to go without my darling Kate but I think we are ready now.

DH is going to the clinic tomorrow to do his bit at 12.00.  He is hoping for some 'entertainment'. He said that the Lister had nothing.  Guys' were much  better apparently with videos and magazines.
I have to start the cyclogest tonight then every 12 hours (I'm sure that is more than usual).  I am still agonising over whether to take prednislone or not.  Advice anyone?

Love to everyone I have missed


----------



## Han72

OMG TAKE IT Tracey!!! What's to agonise about? I swear it was pred that got me my shortlived BFP (well it sure as sh1t wasn't the damn Humira!)  Also your prog dosage sounds like what I had at the ARGC.. don't stress it love, just go with the flow! And get the mint tea in, cyclogest  makes things kinda windy   

xxx


----------



## shortie66

Tracey Not got a heatgun petal just been using paint stripper and a scraper   As for the streroids i would take everything possible hun xos it aint gonna cause no harm.  Steroids wont hurt so i'd soon be throwing me neck


----------



## almond

Hi ladies

Ally   I totally understand what you mean. Sounds like would be really helpful for you and Ben to sit with someone neutral who can "translate" between you ... I can understand why he would want to be sure you are back on track before taking a major step and I totally understand that it is so important to you that you want that commitment before you can move forward. I wonder though, with the way that men operate, that he already knows that he would consider DE or adoption, but just feels that now isnt the right time to be going ahead with it? I dont know if I am explaining myself properly, but whereas we can see it as 2 separate steps, i.e. accepting we will go for donor and then actually doing it, with him the 2 things have become merged and he cant go there until he knows that your relationship is back on track? These are the kind of things that might come out with some expert counselling ... maybe there isnt such a big gap between you as it seems? He clearly is willing to try and move things forward and he knows how important children are to you, so it seems unlikely he would want to string you along if he didnt think those things were possible? Maybe part of it is he just wants to know that there is still a two of you, and it isnt just about having a child together? He clearly loves you a lot (and quite right too, he has a gem  ) 

Dont know if any of that made any sense? Would he agree to counselling do you think?

Purps - great news!   delighted for you

Nix / Tracey   Tracey I am on ** will send you a friend request. I'm with Nix on the steroids. my cons suggested I take them and that was even without going into immune issues

Nix - pm me if you want to know anything re Dr G. Be interested to hear how you get on with Sher. I emailed through that site and have to book a call too. Probably confuse me even more. Eek!

Love to all
x


----------



## popsi

TRACEY... i have sent you a PM that Miranda sent me for ********.. not everyone is on there but there are some to help lol xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Thanks Nix, Almond and Kate.  I think I needed someone else to say i should take it.  I hope my consult will prescribe.  If he won't then it is probably too late to get someone else to prescribe.  I will give DH a note to take in tomorrow (it will be a disaster if I ask him to explain what i want)

I have the most hideous spot on my chin today.  I am a little worried that it means AF is on her way.  I always get spots in the same place when AF is due and my last cycle was v short.   I don't know why I have suddenly turned into a hysterical worrier.  I am usually Mrs laid back.  I just wish I didn't know how many things can go wrong.Someone on my clinic DE board just had a negative.  It just reminds me that DE doesn't mean it will definately work.  

Thanks Popsi


----------



## almond

ooh Popsi could you send that to me too? 

Tracey - just sent you a friend request but forgot to tell you it was from almond! hopefully you will recognise me from the picture - in case you cant it is a picture of me in a karaoke bar dancing with a microphone. i like to project a good image on **


----------



## almond

ps Tracey - I think it is natural to worry and of course a bfp isnt guaranteed. but you are in great shape for it, doing everything you can and we are all willing you ten million %


----------



## popsi

almond.. sent honey, you can add me now x


----------



## Züri

Hi Tracey - sent you a PM with my real life identity for **  lots of luck for EC tomorrow x

Ally huge hugs to you honey. Ben sounds to me to be like most men. I have similar issues with my other half -they think on a completely different wave length to us and I echo what almond said. I hope you can work this out together - you deserve some answers and decisions for your future but I can see Ben's worries too and he's being typically male and too litteral. Maybe try and discuss it as two stages. So start off with asking - are you open to the idea of DE or adoption if things were 100% in our relationship in the future? If so then can we make a pact to get our life back on track have fun and re discover what was great about us both - when we reach this point then we'll start thinking seriously about DE or adoption. If you can explain to him that for you to move on and see a future you need to understand and know now if DE and adoption is something he would seriously consider in the future

I hope the above makes sense - I am stupidly typing this on my iPhone!

If you ever want a chat give me a shout on ** I'm always there xxxx

Almond hope you are feeling better xxx

big hugs to nix. Sorry not been in touch on ** in ages - been very rubbish xx

xxx


----------



## Pixie75

Hello girls,

Alls:    Honey I know you have been in this place for a long time and I was hoping it was 'kind' of sorted a bit but seeing you upset again, really breaks my heart. It might be a stupid idea but does Ben have a close friend you can speak to or his mum/dad/sister whoever can get through to him? I know he is not good with counsellors but maybe someone close can make him understand what you are going through? If I had his number I would have called him by now and kicked his butt for you!  
I really hope he sees your side of the situation soon.    Thinking of you honey.  

Almond: Thanks so much for those links/info. I'll defo give up soya! I never liked it anyway! Hope you are feeling better.  

Anne: You've been quiet honey - hope all is Ok and you are just too busy with holiday shopping!    

Purps: See I've told you!    Honey I'm beyond happy for you, I really am! Come on mini Purps, grow!!   

Tracey: I wish you and your donor all the luck in the world. Can't believe you are almost there!  

Anna: Well done on booking your holiday in August. I bet you can't wait to go away now. Sorry AF is early and painful for you. I'm in the same boat.   

Kate: You busy bee    Don't work too hard honey.  

Donkey: When are you testing?   

LV: Not long left till next Saturday now. Romina told me about a lady who'd just got pregnant with one egg. That will be you soon  

LW: When are you flying to Istanbul hon? I'm here till Sunday now, maybe we can meet? xx

Zuri:  

Hello to everyone else  

I'm recovering well but I've had some pain today   I think my AF has also arrived   I can't tell cos I've been bleeding after the op. I've still managed to go to the beach to top up my tan though   until it started raining!   

Someone broke into my poor sis's house in Istanbul while she was here with me at my parents summer house. Nothing much was taken but the thought of someone being in her house really upset her.   Why do people do that!  

Pix xx


----------



## foxes77

Hello,
I've never posted a message before but am very upset and scared as my first round of IVF is not working and looks like it will be cancelled. They've already increased the injection dose twice and nothing is happening with my eggs. One of my ovaries can't be seen on ultrasound and the other one has small follicles which aren't doing anything. I assume this means I have premature ovarian failure and that it's all over for me... maybe I'm over-reacting?
Thanks for your advice.
Sef


----------



## purple72

Firstly Dear dear sweet Ally       it  hurts to see you struggling so much hunny, remember I'm on the other end of the phone, call me ANYTIME, in fact this week I'm on call so phone is on 24/7 and you're welcome to use it ANYTIME!

I wish I had an answer sweetie, but All I can offer is my ear and some     Thinking of you!

Popsi, I'm sure you will be matched soon!! I don't think you'll come down anytime soon as now the journey for you and DH goes up a Level! Also sweetie can you send me that ** PM too M'dear!

Hi Sef! So sorry this cycle is not as positive as you would have hoped, but this by no means = POF you may just need a different protocol or different drugs or indeed a different clinic.

Pix that's Awful about your sis! Give her a hug from me, and ask her to give you a hug from me for that blasted AF

Tracey good luck for your donor today! exciting times

Hello Nix, Almond, zuri Kate, LB, Mir, LJ Steph and Anne and lots of hugs to all the lovely PR ladies


----------



## Little Me

Ally- I am so sorry hun, and I echo what Purps has said. Here for you always    

Tracey- For today hun     

Pix- I'm ok sweets, really busy weekend and crazy day at work thern was out last night. FFFS, your poor sis, I've been burgled twice and it really isn't nice. You look after yourself hun, chat soon   

Really sorry to run but, it's my bros last day in the office for over 2 weeks and we've got lots of handover etc.
Then, I'm on my own for 2 weeks girls   ...bear with me incase I don't manage to post as much as usual (which is A LOT I know    )

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## almond

Morning ladies

Foxes77 - welcome and so sorry to hear about what is happening with your cycle  NO this def does not mean the end of the road for you or that you have POF. Some of us just need more careful handling and you may have been started on a protocol which doesnt work for you. I dont know if they will be able to rescue this cycle, but there is every hope for the future. If you post some more info we can help 

Pix - glad you are recovering but sth re pain   Also your poor sister. Why do people think it is fine to go into someone else's house and take their stuff   Hope you get some more beach action in. Jealous!

Zuri / Purps - can you send me your names or email so I can find you on **? 

Morning Anne, sorry to hear re having to work hard today! - me too in a minute  

I am ok, still negative and not made my mind up re all the drugs Dr G wants me to take but not feeling quite so overwhelmed. But having problems with my NHS clinic. Still not got a date for a scan next week and have been chasing for a week. Told yest that waiting for cons to sign something off. Will not be letting it lie until sorted! - the last thing I need is to stay on the pill for any extra time or even worse have to wait another month or more     

Love to all
x


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Just very quickly as am super busy today - thank you all SO SO much for your lovely support last night - you are all wonderful           feeling a bit better today and working on being positive, it certainly can't hurt. 

Tracey - good luck with EC today - I am sending millions of positive vibes your way       

Will be back for personals later, prob this evening.

A xxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Fanstastic news from me.  My donor got 19 eggs so I will get 9.  DH sent me a message saying 'boys are in the pot' I just need to   that a good number fertilise.
They have given me a prescription for Pred....... so I will take that from ET.  Must make sure I eat super healthy and no treats to avoid putting on weight due to the pred....

It is finally starting to feel real now.  I will be PUPO in a few days.


----------



## Little Me

Tracey- 19 eggs.....that's fantasy egg numbers for us PR's      
Seriously, thats bloody brillaint hun, wow, bet you are soooo pleased.
How come you only get 9? (not meaning to sound greedy  )


----------



## Züri

Wow fantastic Tracey!! but.... 19 eggs the beatch!  everyone with that amount should share


----------



## purple72

That's wonderful news Tracey! 9  eggs, wow we'd all be glad of a crop like that and yet your donor got 19!! WOW WOW WOW

Not long for you now hunny, we'll hopefully be sharing the joys of the 2ww together!!

So pleased for you hunny

Sx


----------



## Little Me

Hey Z- How you doing?
can you  IMAGINE 19 eggs?
Wow!!!!!!
xxx


----------



## Little Me

purps- Yo Mrs


----------



## fluffy jumper

I can't imagine how your ovaries can contain 19 eggs.  I hope she is not too uncomfortable.  
I couldn't get through this without all you girls - you are fantastic.  I can actually feel the positive vibes coming from you.  I love you.

Tracey


----------



## Little Me

Trace We   you too


----------



## purple72

Tracey hunny I'm with Anne love you ladies loads!!

Hi Anne hunny! guess what? The memory card is at the comp place and it seems they have recovered all the photo's, just copying them to their hard drive now and then they can put on disc for me     

Hopefully our luck has changed hey!!!!!

So what with last jabs and trigger tonight and photo's on way back to me I'm feeling like a very lucky lady!!

How are you and J hunny?

Sx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Purps- thats brill hun...and like you say, this could be your luck changing for the best  
Me and J are fine hun, the odd "blip" when I get one of my down days but you know how it is  
How is Candy by the way?
xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Just popped on sneakily - shouldn't be here far too much to do   but glad I did!! Tracey - thats bloody brilliant girl!! I am so so happy for you hon!!      thats another milestone reached!!


----------



## purple72

hey Ally sweetie   

Mrs G we all have those down days I think the last trip to hospital was only one DH & I haven't rowed!   

I so hope it's my luck changing b'cos then it will be hope for you and Ally and evryone else on here!

Hugs and love to all xx


----------



## Little Me

i was us all to get preggers cos I think we'd all make lovely yummy mummies     
xxx


----------



## purple72

definitely!!!

As for Candy, she's good needs to go for a blood test this week but will have to wait! Not sure why the vet wants to do it to be honest as she has to have a general aneastetic and we will not treat other than the tabs she is on now anyway! she's too old for any more [email protected]!!!

Bloody vets xxxx


----------



## purple72

Warning this is very emotional but also funny about becoming a dad

Check it out but have the tissues ready as I teared up, we so wish this for our other half's

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=200066.0;topicseen


----------



## Züri

Hi Anne I am good thanks, got my mum here for 2 weeks so am happy 

Yes 19 eggs is just mental! a friend of mine got 18 though! and you hear of some freaks getting 30+ they are freaks of nature in my book  

Love you all too, loving this love-in today  

xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Tracey -   fab news on the follies.   that they all fertilise for you.    

foxes - are you following all those follie growing tips to see if we can get those small ones to move, lots of protein, heat on your tummy, 2 litres of water, if you are still stimming try all these as well

Ally -  

Purple -    , not long to EC now.    

Anne -  

I am out of pot, but bone still not healed fully, so still limping and I have to wear trainers (looks great with my work suit  ) to support it for the next 4 weeks then back again for another X-Ray. Nurse said very of matter of factly that I will still have pain and swelling for the next 12......(thought she was going to say weeks) MONTHS!!!!


----------



## Jumanji

Ally - I am glad you are feeling better.  With Ben, I sometimes think men are just so slow to realise what is right and it can be frustrating!  Do remember you have a lot of time before you have to consider DE or adoption so there is no need to rush him.  I would concentrate on the two of you for a bit rather than try and push him into firm commitment.  Once you have made him see that he cannot live without you then he'll toe the line!   When DP was dithering madly about ttc (remember he is 7 years younger than me!) I just largely ignored it and concentrated on making myself irresistable to him in any way I could.  When he realised that keeping me was the most important thing to him he went along with things fine!  Now, of course, he is more excited about the baby than I am, is making plans etc. which I still find too early, touches my tummy lovingly every night etc. and all for something he dithered over - but that's men for you!  If you thing counselling would help then go for it but I would try and work on showing him the wonderful woman you are - he'll soon see he'd do anything to keep that!! 

Tracey - 19 eggs is just fab!  Is you donor 19 or something too   Great news!

Driver - glad you are on the road to recovery!

Sef - welcome! No this is not the end and it does not mean you have POF or anything.  As Almond says, you may just need a bit more attention than most in getting the protocol just right for you.  Remember our bodies are different and some people react differently to the drugs than others.  Hang in there and let us know what happens.

Almond - hello; hope you are over your downer and feel better.

Purple - poor little Candy; I do hope the dear one is ok!   

Pixie - sorry about your sis; that kind of thing is so traumatic. I hope you are doing ok too.   

Nix - hope you are looking forward to a good British bank holiday!!  Yes - these young mums are such a menace; all Posy's babies are gone and she is thrilled because she has her freedom back!! 

Zuri - hello

Hope Donkey and LV, our PUPO ladies, are doing ok!

love to everyone else!

Posy's spay op is tomorrow - I hope she is ok. I know it is very routine but I still want her to be all right.  DP still says we don't have to have it done but we do really - she wasn't ready for kittens and doesn't deserve another lot!


----------



## Little Me

Purps-   poor ikkle Candy lady, it's a shame  

Driver- Glad the pot is off and I hope you find some fashionable ones to go with your work suit  
Ah, must be a real pain  
Are you maybe up for the 1st Aug in Leeds ?
x


----------



## Little Me

.....LJ- Hi hun,  Posy will be fine and she will have a new lease of life


----------



## purple72

I Agree with Anne LJ Posy will be fine, Your DP is just being Mr Oversensitive bless 'im

Driver glad Pots off!    to that healing time!! 

Hugs to all xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne - definately up for 1st Aug  , didn't know if it was still on as I know a few couldn't make it.


----------



## mag108

Ally: very moved by your post hun. You are a poet. I get what you mean, I am sure we all do. And glad you are feeling a bit more positive. None of the IF stuff is as imperative for them as it is for us. I hope things turn round for you on this one.

Tracy-so exciting

Purps: fab news

Sorry not been on much (party prep and party recovery). All went very well, big laugh, food went down well (almost fell over at the supermarket when I saw how much I had spent!), lots of lovely people. Out late last nite (a school nite) and totally whacked now. Off on hol on Sunday.

Hopefully will have time for a proper catch up post before then

XXXXXXXX


----------



## shortie66

Hi ladies 

Ally glad u are feeling a bit better 2day hunny      

Tracey Bloody Hell girl, well done on all those eggies   

Zuri - enjoy having ur mom there for the next 2 weeks    

Driver - glad u are pot free petal, just take it easy tho, no marathon running    

Hi to pixie purps almond anne sobroody sausage mallini mag lj nix donkey lv purps steph hazelnut missyg sam natasha and everyone else 

I am pooped, all shopped out im afraid     Managed to get me some new trainers  size 2 reeboks in white with pink and green on     Saved 5 quid on them as well as they were out of the kids range and cheaper than the adults sizes     Also bought a nice pair of brown shoes from m&s had to have a size 3 but they should be ok with a heel grip in the back and some tissue stuffed down the toes     Had to get the boobies measured as none of my bras seem to fit, and they measured me at 36E     wouldnt have been so bad but i could hear my friend tittering outside the cubicle.  Thats it now im defo on a diet, i gotta lose some flab


----------



## lucky_mum

*Just a quickie as Vivvy about to wake up and scream for booby!

Tracey - yayyyyyyy!  9 eggs is fab! I got 8 from my donor, of which 7 were mature and 5 fertilised (I ended up with 2 hatching blastos put back, one of which became Vivvy, and one frozen) - so you're definitely on the right track! Soooo pleased for you and  for a fab fertilistion rate for you   

Ally - I too was really, really moved by your post - sending you huge    and you know I am here if ever you need to talk 

Purps - am still    for loads of luck for you too sweetie!   

Sorry for no more personals, just wanted to say once again thanks so much for my pressies, i am overwhelmed that so many of you contributed and I was sooo not expecting it, and Ally did a fantastic job choosing them - love you all loads   

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## fluffy jumper

Thanks for all your messages.

Steph.  Can I ask what made you decide to take 15mg pred... Like you, i have been prescribed 5mg.  Unfortunately it was DH who spoke to the Dr to get them so I don't know why they only prescribed 5mg.

Kate. Glad you had a good shop.  Although it is fun, it is so exhausting isn't it.

Driver.  Great news on having the pot off.  Not so great about a 12 month recovery time - that seems like a very long time to me.
I hope you don't have to wear trainers for too long.

Pixie.  I hope you are recovering well.  Awful news about your sis being burgled

I will get the fert call tomorrow morning so I will let you all know how it goes in the love lab tonight

Night night.  Just going to stick in a bum bullet and go to bed


----------



## lucky_mum

Hi Tracey,

I had basic immune tests through my UK clinic after my first 2 IVfs were BFN (plus 5 x IUI had been BFN) - they came back as "normal" but the NK cell tests were high end of normal/borderline abnormal - my doctor there put me on 15mg prednisalone for my next IVF (which was also BFN) and then sent me away with a few month's worth to TTC naturally with. So I had some left over which were still in date and when Stepan at Reprofit only prescribed I topped myself up to the dose Holly House had prescribed before.

I am sure 5mg will be fine though, I would have been happy to take 5mg if I hadn't had those tests done before, and know that most FF Reprofit girls take 5mg and 70% of them get pregnant, in line with the stats given by the clinic. They did make me very hungry and I did pur o some weight/got the "steroid moon face" a bit when I was on them.... but no other side effects that I noticed.

hope this helps! and good luck hon, am rooting for you   

xx


----------



## shortie66

Hi steph will reprofit automatically prescribe me steroids or will i need to ask them, not had any immunes done at all yet


----------



## lucky_mum

Hi sweetie, I think you have to ask for them - like I said before, they are not big believers in the immune stuff at all. They will happily give you 5mg if you want it though - they didn't need to see proof of my own immune results for example.  You could always check with Stepan before you go out - drop him a line


----------



## fluffy jumper

No time to read now as I am at work.  Will read this eve.

My news is good.  We have 7 embies - hooray.  they will ring and tell us the quality tomorrow and whether we are having 3 day transfer or going to blasts.  I can't believe I am even using the word blasts.  Very happy.  Just two more hurdles to go, getting a bfp and keeping it.


----------



## almond

Wow Tracey 19 eggs with 9 for you and 7 embies!!! wow!!! great news   
Seriously jealous of your egg donor's body ... not sure mine would have pulled that off even years ago  

Just a quick hello ladies, back later. 
x


----------



## almond

Meant to ask you ladies - never mind the steroids, anyone else noticed major appetite increase from the ocp?! I have a healthy appetite as it is   - by the time I get onto the steroids I am going to be permanently starving. Desperately trying to keep it in check as I have my lovely wedding dress to fit into


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies 

Tracey sweetie bloody great news     We are crossing those hurdles with you hun     

Almond morning hun i have put on 1stone 10lbs since i got married a year ago    U will do it cos u have a target of getting in that wedding dress.  I have every faith in you   

Running round like a mad woman this morning, second interview at 11.30 so should really be getting ready instead of surfing the net   

LV and Donks hope ur not going too crazy       for the pair of you     

Pixie hope ur ok petal how is the toof now?    

Hi to everyone suppose id better get this little fat **** into gear now


----------



## almond

Good luck Kate
x


----------



## Angels4Me

seriously..there must be someone here who has taken prednisolone with dhea? ?

I need to know if you had any reactions in taking these two together ? Im eager to take dhea but want to know a little more about taking with pred and clexane.....anyone?

Any dhea 'er's

angels


----------



## purple72

Almond, definitely had appetite increase with OCP I too have put on almost 2 stone since started treatment last summer!! 

Blooming drugs!

Sx


----------



## purple72

oooh Tracey forgot to say Fab news on those embies wow 7 here's hoping for a fab number of Blasts!

Sx


----------



## Little Me

Hi all  

Quick one from me...

Purps-   for tomorrow hunny. REALLY hope this is it now for you   

Alls-  

Pix-  

Kate- Hope the interview went well kid    

Driver- Brill- will be agreat day..... anyone else up for a Leeds meet up?


Tracey- that is WONDERFUL... why am I shouting  .... cos I'm so excited for you  
Really brilliant news hun  

love to everyone, sorry for being rubbish at FF'ing lately , just so busy and now on my lonesome for just over 2 weeks so will do my best


----------



## shortie66

Hi girls 

Angel im sorry hunny im not sure if anyone has on here, have u checked out the immunes thread for info  

Purps hun good luck for 2moz       

Anne - hi my brummy buddy    would have loved a meet but that is mine and scottie's birthday weekend.  Were having a party on the satday in between our birthdays loads of mates come over and we all just get ratted    Loads of food and hopefully a few drinking games   

Well now interview went really well, was with the sales director and he asked me all sorts of questions and was in there for nearly an hour. The issue of children did come up but i was a sneaky girl and didnt admit to anything, did say i had ivf in the past and hadnt worked and if by any miracle i did have children now i have a host of friends and family only too willing to child mind.  Never mentioned our tx next march as its not really their business.  If i do get the job then next march we are going to tenerife for m-i-l's 60th birthday and its already booked     sneaky sneaky   

Hi everyone else, where are you all today


----------



## Ourturn

Tracey - 19 eggs is just obscene!   7 embies is amazing!    

Pixie - your poor sis! I people in karma the thieves will get whats comming to them   
Have you tried the spirulina? (sp?) I mixed that with the maca into my fruit/museli/yoghurt breakfast and it turned it a disghusting green colour! Looked vile, couldn't managed to eat it. Will try mixing it into beetroot or blueberry juice. 

Purps - when is ec? 

Driver - trainers and suit..attractive!  

LJ - poppy will be fine I'm sure (maybe just a bit mardy for a day or two!) 

Ally     can't really add to the advice everyone has given

Anne - well done with the baby visit  

Kate - YOU SHOULD NOT HAVE BEEN ASKED ABOUT KIDS AT AN INTERVIEW. That is illegal! If you don't get the job you can sue for discrimination! 

Hi Zuri, Nix, Donkey, LW, LV, Steph and anyone I've missed 

Busy with work so can't get on much. Sticking to my healthy eating plan with the odd blip (like a scoop of ice cream woops). I'm wearing a dress which was tight around my tum 2 weeks ago, but looks much better now   Keep thinking of all the good its doing for my eggs!


----------



## Withane

Hi everyone, hope you don't mind me joining you. I usually post on the Dorset threads and Miranda suggested I come over here after recent events.  It seems like a very busy board so please bear with me in getting to know who you all are! 

Basically, we've just abandoned our third ivf cycle after only having 2 follies which proved to be empty when it came to EC.  The clinic are now talking about donor eggs in Spain but I really don't want to give up on my own eggs so easily.  I've never produced loads of eggs during tx but both previous times have resulted in bfp's - it was only mother nature that ended the dream.  They did do IUI on Monday just in case the eggs had popped early as one of the follies was quite big and they found 'egg mucus (?)' in it but they said they've only ever had one bfp in 6 years that way so not holding out much hope.  

We also paid for a blood test which they said would tell us whether I have any eggs left and they will send the results to my consultant by next week.

I would welcome any advice/suggestions anyone can give me before we make our follow up appointment.

thanks

Withane


----------



## almond

Hi Withane. I'm really sorry you have just had your 3rd cycle cancelled  

I'm guessing the blood test you have paid for is the AMH test. But that is still a new test and though it does seem generally to predict response, general consensus is that it cant predict quality. At the end of the day, all it takes is one good egg! Also, some ladies have found that their level goes up. And people have still got pg with incredibly low AMH! There is loads of info on this site about AMH - do a search and look out for Littlejen's posts.

There are some clinics better at dealing with poor responders than others. Some ladies here have found the Lister really good, others have got pg at the Jinemed in Turkey. Some go to the ARGC although they have fairly stringent requirements (in terms of hormone profile) before they will let you cycle. Just because you have had tx cancelled before, doesnt mean it will happen again on another protocol - or even sometimes on the same one!

Not sure what protocol you have been on, but definitely worth finding out what you can about protocols before your next appt. I am at an NHS clinic, but did a cons at the Lister before I had a follow up and was well armed with info about protocols to find out what they did - though luckily my cons is very clued up about poor responders and has been really positive. Also, make sure you get details re all your hormone results etc.

A lot of ladies have found that different things have helped with response. TCM (herbs), acu, nutrition etc. Also, some people swear by DHEA. It is controversial, though - not all clinics agree on its efficacy. Something to look into though. A dr I saw recommended it to me, but I havent taken it yet

Hope that helps and please stick around
x


----------



## purple72

They couldn't get my pictures back     

So sad x


----------



## Miranda7

Afternoon girlies!

Tracey - whoop whoop! Seven embies is an amazing haul!

Withane - welcome over here! You're in good hands here. Don't worry too much about your AMH, if that's what they're testing - it doesn't necessarily mean curtains. Is it Dorch giving you the results? If so you need to tell them you need the figures - they tend to tell you it's good or bad but not give you the actual numbers.

Sorry I haven't got longer to post, but I am just about keeping up, what with working and stuff.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Donkey

Hi girls
Sorry for going awol but the 2ww is really driving me crazy!!!    LV how are you doing?    I test on friday so I'll go for a blood test in the morning and just wait...
I have some aches and pains, boobs a bit sore, feel queasy but I know that could be the drugs.  I do feel different than before but then again I've never had this cocktail of drugs before.    I alos wonder if some of my pains are from dreadful constipation from the gestone?  Why does AF and pregnancy symptoms have to feel so similar  

Ally   you are having such a tough time, I really hope that you and Ben can work things out.
Kate - good luck with the job  
Driver - fab news your pot's off  
tracey - i personally think 19 eggs is just showing off    really though, great for you and   you get over the next few hurdles.
Purps  
Pixie  

Dh has a job interview on Tues..it's in wimbledon which isn't ideal as we live in Herts but after 4 months a job's a job!

Lots of love to you all
donkey xx


Hello to


----------



## Overthemoon

Pixie are you there? I can't get into the chat room, my computer won't give me the downloads I keep asking for. Can we chat on **?


----------



## LV.

Hi girls,

Donkey - my OTD is Saturday but I'm sure you were a few days ahead of me - don't get that? I'm confused! Is it 2 weeks from EC or ET? Lots of     lovely!

Ally - big love to you lady. I think LJ had some wise words there. He might be worried that if you're having a bumpy ride now that adding more complicaitons in the mix would be the worst thing for your relationship and just wants you to be solid. Hope you're ok   

Kate - those are VERY inappropriate questions at an interview, and as Anna said - illegal! They have no right to ask that and could be sued by you if you were a litigious sort. Best of luck though hun, hope you get what you want.

Pix - what a shocker about your sis, bless. Glad your op went well. When are you back? Does that mean tx will start soon?

LW - you must be off soon hun, is it this weekend? Woo hoo!

Tracey - OMG! Obscene amount of eggs, but how brilliant! Thrilled for you, here's hoping for some lovely blasts eh?

I know I've missed loads of peeps, I'm sorry - head is rather mushed. This week has been mental which sucks as I'm supposed to be chilling and destressing!

I'm bridesmaid this Friday and I have this awful pink number to wear. I look like a lampshade! I look the weirdest shape in this dress - I look flat chested which is quite an achievement considering I have have F cup boobs!

Fab news from work - I've been on this management programme for well over a year now and it's just finished. On my final assessment I got the highest ranking score of anyone on the programme, I'm absolutely stoked! Mainly because the feedback was anonymous and from my team so it's a huge vote of confidence in me from them, but also because I was the only woman on the programme with 11 other blokes so I beat all the men - yay!!! Girl Power!

OTD is Saturday, there's no way I'm going to be able to get bloods done with this wedding and it being a weekend so it's just going to have to be a HPT. Not sure how I'm going to style out not drinking at the wedding, especially worried about the getting ready bit as we're having champers. The bride knows about tx but there are 3 other bridesmaids and none of them know. I haven't decided whether to just pretend I'm drinking or whether to be on antibiotics for something. 

Love to all

LadyV xxx


----------



## LV.

OMG - how did I forget Purple?! Lots and lots of     missy!!

xx


----------



## Pixie75

Evening ladies,

LW:   

LV: Good luck for Saturday   I'm back on Sunday. Prof said I can cycle in a month time but I'd rather wait a little longer to give myself a bit more time to recover. 

Purps: Sorry about the pics honey.   

Tracey: Woo hoo!! Absolutely fabulous news! You'll be PUPO in no time.   

Anna: I haven't seen/tasted any of those things I've ordered yet cos I've had to come here for the op. My DH said there has been a few deliveries for me in my absence   . Now you said, I'm looking forward to my fertility breakfast, not!   I drink a glass of horrible Chinese herb juice everyday anyway   Oh well...

Donkey: Good luck for Friday!   

Alls: Hope you are OK.  

Anne   :-

Kate: Well done you sneaky girl!  

Lots of love everyone,

Pix xxxx


----------



## lillyb

Hi Ladies, 

I hope you don't mind me joining you.

I am classed as a poor responder, and have a few questions, that you ladies may be able to answer.
My 1st cycle (long protocol, so prostrap and menopur) was cancelled as I only had 2 follicles, so the second cycle they put me on the shorter protocol (600 menopur), and I had 4 eggs removed, 2 were immature and only 1 fertilised.

Is there any thing I can do to help my body/ovaries respond? What does accupuncture do?
Are there any IVF treatments or clinics that seem to work better than others?

Hope some of you can help

 to you all

lilx


----------



## Han72

Bonjour les filles! How are you all? Sorry have been totally rubbish at keeping track of what's going on!  

Purps and Donks our PUPO ladies, hope you're ok!    

Kate - glad the interview went well but the girls are right, no way should they have asked the kids question!

Tracey - congrats on your 7 embies hon!     

LV - well done you! How did you manage that AND tx?! You are superwoman!!!  Sorry about missus ex-stalker, what a freak!   Hope she gets it into her head to leave you guys alone    

Hi Mira - how's the Bobster?  Sounds like they're keeping you busy at work hon, hope it's not too stressful!

Pix - how are you hon? 

Sorry no more persos but my head is mash-up!  You know I said I had to talk to the clinic in the US on Monday so I stayed in all night waiting for the phone to ring? Well I waited and waited, no phonecall so I switched the phone off and stormed out in a strop to watch the fireworks at 11pm!  Next day opened my email to see if there was an explanation and it turns out the call was sposed to be tonight    I am so fick!

Anyway the upshot of it is implantation issues, he wants to do a couple more immune tests to see if I'm allergic to Mike's antibodies or if it's me allergic to myself or summink like that    Oh and he doesn't like IVIG or humira, just intralipids and steroids. Oh and he thinks menopur's rubbish cos of the LH content... DH is having a mini-nervous breakdown cos he thinks Sher's saying that everything we've done up until now is rubbish. Which he is really, but then he would say that wouldn't he  

xxx


----------



## purple72

Hello Everybody sorry for lack of Perso's just want to thank you all for all the good wishes, hopefully when I log on tomorrow eve (won't get back till late as 2hr journey home) I'll have some news of some Egg's from those Follies

Hugs to all 

Love ya lots

Sx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Pix.  I am sorry they couldn't get your pictures back   good luck for tomorrow  

LV..  Well done you on the management course.  Women definately make much much better managers than men.  I hope the police are able to do something about the ex.
On the wedding issue, if you are happy to have one drink I would have a glass of bubbles while getting ready and just make it last.  Or you could just say 'I am on some tablets and last time I had a drink with them I felt really ill- you don't have to say what they are for.

Anne.  Sounds like you are working hard.  You too Miranda.

Nix.  Does that mean you will have to have tx with the guy you spoke to?

Lilly.  As your last cycle did get you 4 eggs I dont think you should give up yet.  It might be that another protocol (I am learning that there are more than just short or long) might be better for you.  Sometimes it is just about picking the right month.  It is worth you getting a consultation at a clinic who is used to poor responders - Lister in London or Jinnamed in Turkey are popular with girls on this thread.

Pixie,


----------



## sjc

Angels4me

I took both pred and DHEA together, I had no side effects!!

Sam


----------



## Han72

Oh hi again

Lilly hon, sorry love, didn't mean to blank you! It's not all over hon, it's amazing the difference fiddling around with the protocol can make. 

Many girls swear by the Lister for poor responders but I've also heard good things about Care is it in Nottingham.. Don't quote me on that! And of course, there's the Jinemed in Turkey which has a very good rep here on the PR board!

There are literally hundreds of posts on here about pre-natal diet, supplements, TCM, acupuncture etc, here's one:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=180983.msg2877708#msg2877708

and another:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=20.0

stuff on complementary therapy here:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

You might want to invest in Zita West Fertility and Conception book which has loads of general info for when TTC although I wouldn't take everything she says to heart as it can get a bit extreme!
Hope this helps hon 

Purps - am going  I should have said good luck for tomorrow, but I jumped the gun a bit and said you were already PUPO!

Hiya Tracey - I doubt it but I'm just gathering as much info as possible. I'm probably still gonna end up doing tx here with immune stuff in London but I just wanted to get (yet) another opinion... but I think it's getting a bit much for DH now, too much information!         

xxx


----------



## shortie66

Hi ladies 

Think i just need to clarify that i wasnt asked about kiddies directly, but they asked me where i would like to be 3 years time     Obviously i had to tell the truth in the fact that if it were to happen it would be the best thing ever for me but i would still need to work.    Who knows perhaps next march/april time i may just get my wish   

Purps - ah hun sorry about ur photos      Good luck for 2moz sweetheart hope u have some good news.  I've given him upstairs a talking to for you           

Pix be lovely to have you back home, dont blame u for giving urself a bit of time    

Donks and LV ditto above for purps      Wishing you both ooddddlllleessss of      for the testing     

Hi tracey nix sjc lilly ally lightweight miranda withane anne anna sausage and everyone else  

Managed to strip other window sill in kitchen, undercoat it and  gloss it this afternoon, other windowsill now finished so tomoz im going to get my new tieback from dunelm fill in a hole in the wall where the warm air heating used to be give the walls another coat and then im ready for tiling the cooker splashback next week.


----------



## lucky_mum

Just a quickie before my little pickle wakes up! for a feed

*Tracey *- yayyy!!  on 7 fertilised - lucky 7! - hope so much they all grow and you get to blasts but don't worry if you do end up with 3 day transfer - my good FF Guitarangel has twins after DE tx with 3 day transfer 

*Purps* - good luck for EC tomorrow sweetie - thinking of you loads    and so sorry about your pics   

*Donkey and LV* - good luck for testing girls, if I don't talk to you before then - am  for BFPs for both of you   

Lots of love to everybody else 

XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Little Me

Hi alll,

A quick one from me..

lW- Whats happenend hun?  

Purps-   fro you hun  

LV- Well done on the job test Mrs, brilliant. Hoep the wedding goes ok...and of course, will be thinking of you on Sat    

Kate- Well done on the interview lady  

Donks- I didn't realise yoru DH ws out of work too  
Lots of luck for your test hun 

Pix  

Alls  

must go, got a courier with a HUGE delivery....good job I have a trolley  
I miss my bro cos he does all the heavy stuff  

xxxxx


----------



## Ourturn

LW  - I'm sorry


----------



## Withane

Morning everyone

Thanks Almond for the advice and Miranda for the intro! - I'll do some research into different protocols. I've been treated at Bournemouth Hospital with EC and ET at the Wessex.  I've been on long protocol with Suprefact, 6 x menopur powders and Pregnyl.  The Wessex seem to be really good but the hospital don't really give you much in the way of advice, its just a case of do what we tell you and cross your fingers    Still, I'm going to ring for a follow up appointment and see what the consultant says - we've paid for it after all!

Good luck to everyone testing or having EC at the mo.  I'm crossing everything for you and   for positive results all round.


----------



## Jumanji

LW - what happened?  I didn't think you'd even got going yet - if I remember correctly you were flying out at the end of this month.  You really have been through the mill recently - please take care.     

Withane - hello and welcome!  Sorry about the cancellation - a lot of ladies here will fully understand what you are going through.  With AMH, try not to get too wound up if your result is lower than you'd like.  The test is still very new and even docs are not agreed on what constitutes "normal".  Plus, as Almond says, we have seen ladies here with very low AMH get pregnant. 

Kate - I am relieved they didn't ask you directly about children in an interview.  Anna is right - illegal! 

Donkey - don't worry about not being around much; the 2ww is so hard; glad DH has an interview - hope it isn't the only good news you get soon!  

Anne - hello sweetness!  Any more thoughts on the tribunal and how is Charlie?

Pixie - I do hope you are recovering well.  I agree that giving your body a litle longer to recover is a good idea.

Purple - best of luck today and please let us know how it goes.  We are all pulling for you!        

Angel - I am really sorry but I can't help with your question - looks like someone else had answered though!

LV - I am so sorry that you have to deal with a bunny boiler ex at what is already a tough time; fab news about work though.  Good luck on Saturday.   

Lilly - I agree with Tracey; it migth be worth a chat with a clinic used to dealing with less than idea response.  You are honestly not doing too badly at all and you are young which is good.  A lot of ladies here use acu and you might consider DHEA, although it may be too early at this point.

Nix - I think you are right that the US would say that everything until now has been wrong; docs can have totally different views on what works best - and have identical success rates - which shows how up in the air it all is!  What you want to take away is some new ideas for next steps and I hope you got that! 

Ally - hope things are improving with Ben; forgot to say I found your post on your feelings very eloquent and moving too. 

Anna - hi there!  I hope you are doing ok and focussing on your next cycle! 

Driver - hello!  Are you still recovering?

Miranda - nice to see you; don't work too hard!

Almond - hello lovely one!  How are you doing at the moment?  I do hope you are less low than the other day. 

Zuri - how are you?

Mag - hello!

Steph - can't believe you have time to post. You still on cloud 9?

Tracey - hope you get some fab blasts from your vast haul of embies!

love to everyone I have missed

Posy had her op yesterday!  She was fine when she got home (hungry).  The vet instructions say to keep her indoors for 5 days and confine her to one room away from our other cat to keep her quiet but I have to say we haven't!  She has been through enough - she hates being cooped up and she adores her brother (they are always grooming each other).  She is naturally taking it easy and we will watch her incision but I'm not going to make her life miserable!  She seems absolutely fine and had already bounced back from the anaesthetic when we took her home in the evening!  

My sister and brother-in-law have rented a holiday cottage for them, the dog and the twins and my parents have gone to vist and help babysit.  Kate is going back to work in September (if she has a job - all a bit dodgy with her firm at the mo) - she'd like to do a 4 day week but now is not the time to ask so she is going to wait for the economy to improve and then maybe ask to cut back a bit.


----------



## Swinny

Hiya gorgeous girlies

I am sorry that I have been AWOL. PC at home should be back with us this weekend&#8230;yippee!!! Work is mental but that's no bad thing as time goes quickly.

I went to collect our new fur babies Ellie (mummy cat) and Betty (Ellie's kitten), they're lilac British Blue Shoirthaired's and they're gorgeous. I have had hours of fun this week playing with them! My house resembles a cat crèche but I don't care.

LW - OMG what's gone wrong honey??

Steph - Hiya hun, hope Vivvy is being good for mummy xxx

Beachy 

Tracey - Yeyy!!!! That's fantastic news. Good luck for ET my lovely xxx

Is anybody else joining us (me, Wazycat and Anne) on the 1st at the Oaklands?
http://www.tomahawkhotels.co.uk/home.aspx?h=3

Hello to everybody, sorry for sad lack of personals but I'm at work today. Will catch up properly over the weekend hopefully&#8230;PC permitting

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Angels4Me

Sam

Thanks very much for your response....think I will start taking tomorrow!!

Does anyone here think that dhea has helped them have a baby?

angels


----------



## Han72

Hi all!

Angels - it might be a better idea to post that question on one of the bumps and babies thread..  Most of us that post on here regularly are still trying!

LW - oh blimey hon, what happened?   

Hi Swinny - your new kittykats sound GORGEOUS!  I would love to come to your mini PR reunion but I'm stuck in frogland 

Hi Jen - glad to hear Ms Posy is recovering well, she'll br back to her ****ty ways before you know it!  Hows yer bump Missus? 

ARGH _Sh1te_ Dh is hovering yet again to get on here, I'm gonna have to check the ARGC boards and get off the pooter before I lose it and just shove him off the balcony...  

Love to all!

xxx


----------



## Overthemoon

Hello lovelies,
You may recall that last month I was 4 days late for my AF which is completely unheard of for me and I had cramps and morning sickness. I posted on 26th June that I woke up and thought I was pg, the link is here:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=196779.msg3115778#msg3115778

Well, AF finally came but it turned out to be one day of spotting. I just shrugged it off and put it down to the stress and exhaustion and planned the next cycle. I started estrafem a week ago and at the same time I felt sick and my breasts were _really _ painful - again, totally unheard of for me. I thought it was the estrafem so thought nothhing more of it. Yesterday I started bleeding with big clots which was very very heavy and I had a lot of pain. Estrafem is supposed to stop bleeding and this month it was supposed to draw my 25 day cycle out to 28 days. Pixie also confirmed she had no side effects on estrafem last tx.

Has my body gone completely crazy or am I miscarrying?

 Lightweight x x x


----------



## Little Me

LW hun- My god, did you do a preg test? I don't know what to think or say hun. I am daring to hope for you that its early PG bleeding   
Look how much Lainey bled .....


Hi Sarah, LJ & Nix lovlies  

Hi Angels- glad you got some answers  

So busy that I've nto even got time to scratch my ****


----------



## Jumanji

LW - Before I even got to the question at the end of your post I thought "miscarriage".  Did you ever do a test or did you just assume the spotting was AF and not test?  How heavy is the bleeding now?  Like Anne, I am just hoping you are pregnant and that this is a pregnancy bleed, which is much more common than you might think.  If you are miscarrying then I am so very sorry - it is a deeply painful experience as many women know.  It does sound as though "something" has happened - it would be unusual for your body to suddenly go haywire like this.  Have you spoken to a doctor?


----------



## fluffy jumper

WL, I am so sorry darling.  I would do a pg test today anyway.  If you are MCing it might still show up, at least you would know where you are.
xxxxx


----------



## Ourturn

LW - did you ever do a pg test?


----------



## Overthemoon

Hello lovelies, no I never did a HPT. I have been away for a couple of days at a funeral near Portsmouth and came back via Oxford and stayed in my old college next door to the department where DH used to work and not far from our old home.  I found it all quite upsetting and stressful so this was the last thing on my mind. I even went out on Tuesday night with my old tutor and drank gin. It was a total shock when I started bleeding yesterday and chatted with Pixie last night about what was going on (thank you a million times over Pixie  ). I thought about doing a HPT after Pixie suggested it but tbh, I don't think it would mean anything if it were +ve or -ve right now. I have bled more than 5 periods put together for me, I am normally very light. This is thick, heavy, deep red and full of clots and tissue (sorry if that's TMI). If estrafem hasn't caused this, I can only think of one other alternative. And there is no way if I was pg that it would have stayed through this bleed.
LW x x x


----------



## purple72

Oh LW hunny, so sorry that you're going through this      hope as others  for you, but also want to send you the biggest hugs sweetie!! 

Love

Sx


----------



## purple72

Just a quickie from me for now to let you ladies know they got 5 eggs, which is more than we've expected. Will Post more later as just got in 

Hugs to all x


----------



## fluffy jumper

That is absolutely fantastic Purple, and to think they were going to cancel.


----------



## Jumanji

LW - it sounds very much as though you were pregnant and are miscarrying.   I am so very sorry.     That seems to be much your likely than your body changing suddenly or the estrafem causing this.  Please please take care during this traumatic experience.  I hope you can take some comfort from the fact that you can conceive naturally - you just need a sticky one next time!  Do remember that many doctors believe you are actually more fertile just after a miscarriage.    

Purple - wonderful news! 5 eggs is fab - I always love 5 cos I remember being so thrilled and delighted (not to mention amazed) when I was able to post here that Kate had got 5!  Here's hoping the resemblance between you and her continues going forward.


----------



## almond

Oh no LW I am so sorry to hear about all of this. You must be devastated   I am thinking of you x


----------



## fishface

Just a quicky, need to get home and wanted to check in on you all first, only read this first page!

LW -  

Purps - my lovely friend, well done you  


Holiday was lovely, got back on tuesday, lots of sun, food and drink, but not as much as expected as i ended up with sunstroke on the third day with sickness etc, so didn't eat or drink too much after that - you'll be impressed to hear i only put on 1.5 pound  

Can't believe it's a year today that my first t/x got cancelled, trying not to dwell on it, it was the day before my birthday and i didn't celebrate! So i've got lots planned this year and i'm going to enjoy this one  

 to everyone, will check in tomorrow if i get chance, have half day to organise my BBQ at the weekend, please pray for the weather to stay nice


----------



## almond

Purps - great news, well done! Hope you are not feeling too sore after EC.   for some fantastic embies  

I loved your wedding photos on **. Made me cry   In fact FF's wedding photos often make me cry. I'm sad you havent all had the babies you deserve and there is something really poignant about seeing people in their wedding photos in that respect  

Hi Fish. does that mean it is your birthday tomorrow? ...

LV and Donkey - am thinking of both of you and hope you are surviving 

x


----------



## Miranda7

Oh! What a mixed day! I haven't yet read all of it, so sorry if I've missed a biggie.

Purps - you bloody beauty! Five eggs is fabby fab fab!

LW - blimey girl, I think you might have done it naturally you know? I'm so disappointed for you, that this was not a goer, but excited it might all happen naturally at some point for you. That's a long way from your disappointments with tx, it really is.


----------



## Züri

LW I am so sorry, must be so confusing for you, can you not go and get a blood test so they could maybe know if you were miscarrying or not? I can't imagine the confusion you must be going through big hugs xxx  

Purps fab news on the 5 eggs! brilliant result considering it wsa nearly all over, so pleased for you xx

hello everyone else xx


----------



## shortie66

Hi ladies  

Lightweight sweetheart im so so very sorry for what you are going through right now     

Purps well done hunny, looks like that word i had with him upstairs worked     

Hi to everyone else    

Sorry its only a short one, feeling mega mega p1ssed off today.  Company i went for interview with yesterday rang me this morning and offered me the job and could i start on monday    Well i was well pleased, and chatting to the girl asked about salary as it hadnt been discussed yesterday.  £7.00 an hour which equates to just under 14 grand a year.  Now this is what really     me off cos at the first interview when she said it was 7 quid an hour i said i wouldnt be interested for such a low salary with the experience that i have in sales and admin.  She said oh but it can be negotiated, well it obviously wasnt bl00dy spoke about was it    I mean why bother calling me in for a 2nd s0dding interview and then offering me the job at the wage i said i wasnt bl00dy interested in to start with.  IM BL00DY FUMING   

And so the job search goes on


----------



## Overthemoon

Hello lovelies, all your sweet messages have cheered me up       thank you all so much for looking after me.

Purple, that is simply the best news, I'm really delighted after all that negativity last week. Come on eggs, let the boys in... Looking forward to more good news tomorrow.

Kate, what a rubbish company, lucky you have escaped them  

Welcome home Fishface  

Tracey, what's happening with you, is it ET tomorrow?  

I took my mind off things this eve a bit a repainted the plum bedroom wall magnolia. I don't know what came over me when I painted it plum last week, I blame the hormones. We finally have lights upstairs which is such a luxury. Still washing up in a bucket by torchlight in a mud pit downstairs though. 

The bleeding is still pretty heavy and very full of tissue and clots. This could be my second m/c.  I'm totally confused by the fact that CARE told me I had no eggs left and DE was the only option and then Lister told me DP's sperm had hardly any motility so we had no chance of conceiving naturally, even though they knew I had a missed m/c last summer. I feel sick and I'm about to fall into bed with a hot water bottle.

Lightweight x x x


----------



## fluffy jumper

LW.  You are such an amazing person, you go through so much and yet you don't seem to get as down as most people would.  

I can't remember if i posted earlier, we are going to blasts and ET will be Sunday.  We are very excited

Purple.  Good luck in the love lab tonight


----------



## shortie66

OMG tracey thats bloody brilliant news     Im so pleased for you sweetheart     

Lightweight hunny you must try and get some rest now.  Take ur hotty to bed and have a good sleep if you can


----------



## Overthemoon

Yay Tracey, that's top news too. Sorry if I missed it earlier, I'm not thinking straight.     

I am down, but I am surrounded by a great bunch of people who are there for me so I'm trying to be there for you guys too. We are all struggling in our own way but sharing it makes it easier to bear.  

Sorry Kate, I'm going now  

x x x


----------



## beachgirl

LW    sweetheart you really are going through this aren't you   get to bed and try and rest hun x

Tracey    what excellent news x


----------



## popsi

LW... some people have all the sh!t honey, and you have had your fair share, my heart goes out to you and your DP at this horrible time xxxx thinking of you hope your having lots of cuddles xx

tracey.. woo hooo !! brilliant news !!! xx

kate.. what a bunch of to$$ers xx

purps.. eggcellent news honey  ... after the disappointment earlier this is wonderful xx

love to everyone else, anne, ally, lv, laura, almond, pix, and everyone else thinkin of you all x


----------



## shortie66

Popsi - my thoughts exactly im hitting the jd and coke tonight f**k the lot of em i say   

Lightweight u may be down hun but we are here to make sure u climb right back up to the top of that snowy covered mountain where the sun is shining.      Now bed   

Hi beachy my fellow jd drinker - bet u wouldnt beat me in jd drinking contest tonight


----------



## beachgirl

Kate- you're right... I don't have any, am on white wine lol...


----------



## purple72

Ohh LW sweetie, I like others cannot believe how much sh1t you have to go through, it's seems horribly unfair! take yourself off to bed hunny, and know you're in all our thoughts and hearts and prayers!    

Tracey, blast transfer sunday is fab sweetie!

Kate what a bummer on the Job front, and after they asked such illegal Questions at interview too! Seems your chat with 'im upstairs worked sweetie, thank you   

Mir how's the new Job sweetie? And how is the Bobster, I know you're mega busy at mo, but know that we miss you! I read your post about Nursery hunny! How are you doing? That's the last thing you need to worry about!

Fish hunny! So sorry about the 12 months thing, but go and have a Fab Fab Celebration for your birthday tomorrow!!!! Will be thinking of ya! have some Prosecco just for me!!!!         

Beach hun, How are you doing sweetie? xx

Almond Sweetie sorry Wedding pix made you cry    We will all get there hunny one way or another and post our Babe pix next to the wedding ones       Just look at all the lovely babes on there like Laura's Steph's Mir's and all the other PR babes, I'm sure they felt like us lot and not that long ag0!

HEy Zuri hunny how you doing? how's gym visit going?

Hello to all the other wonderful PR gang! thanks so much for all the kind thoughts and hopes you have for me, they really carry me along at times,

Here's hoping for some good barry white action tonight! 

Love and sweet dreams to you all xxx


----------



## shortie66

Purps barry's singing his little head off you hunny      

Beachy i'll have one for you now my glass is empty    

We are off to blackpool tomoz evening with a couple of friends for our anniversary weekend away.  Meeting my brother up there who is taking us to funny girls cabaret night and then he's taking me and my mate to the gay nightblubs up there.  Scottie and friends dh have refused to go into a "gay" nightclub so we are packing them back off to the hotel bar miserable s0ds.


----------



## purple72

Enjoy blackpool Kate hunny!!

Forgot to say found a program on the wonderful t'internet - yes i do sometimes end up on site's other than ** and FF   - and got all my pix back!! so very very happy!

off to upload some pix hehehe

Sx


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies 

Early start for me today.  Gotta put bins out, take aprons up to scottie cos he forgot to put on van this morning the    take lewis for his walk and give him his brekkie, fetch my painkillers cos i cant walk 100 miles round blackpool with no co-codamol inside me      Then i gotta hoover lounge and tidy up, pack for later and finally collapse into a heap before then going to pick up our dogsitters for the weekend.  Im gonna be knackered before i get there    

Tracey good luck for sunday hunny, hope everything goes to plan for et and for the next nine months           

Purps barry white still plaing for you sweetheart       

Lightweight hope ur ok sweetie and are resting up.    

Try and come back on later.

Hello to everyone    

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Morning, hope everyone is feeling well today...x


----------



## popsi

just popping in to wish Kate a fantastic weekend .. blackpool is great fun xx

hi to everyone else

morning beachgirl x

right off to work now xx


----------



## beachgirl

Morning Popsi, hope work is ok x

Kate- havne't been in ages but am sure you'll have a ball chick, esp if they sell JD


----------



## shortie66

Popsi thanx hunny    have a nice day at work   

Beachy im tempted to fill a small coke bottle with jd and take it with me, just in case    Cant wait to get on all those fairground rides, will see if i can do the big one with my eyes open for a change.  Only done it twice and both times eyes shut tight hanging on for dear life


----------



## Ourturn

LW - it does sound like a miscarriage    . Well it sounds like you do have eggs left! Do look after care yourself, its such a traumatic experience. If I were you I would have a scan in a weeks time to check everything is clear. If anything stays behind it can prevent your cycle coming back or lead to an infection. Unlikely but best to be safe  

Purps - 5 eggs! Fantastic! Here's hoping for lots of ferts    

Kate - can't you negotiate the salary? Enjoy Blackpool. Funny Girls is supposed to be brilliant! 

Fish Face - Happy Birthday!      

Tracey - blast transfer! How fantastic! Good luck for Sunday.

Hi everyone 
Its my day off but have loads to do. Have an appointment with my consultant to discuss next tx, accupuncture, bikini wax and food shopping to do. Feel nervous about seeing the consultant....not looking foward to next tx.

Anna x


----------



## purple72

Morning Ladies

Happy Birthday Fish hunny! have a good one!!

Morning Beach  

Have a wonderful time in blackpool kate and yep take that bottle, can't harm can it!

Morning Anna hunny, hope Acu is relaxing and follow up goes well!! Then hope wax is bareable!

Morning pops don't work too hard!

Hello to everyone else, just waiting for embriologist to call, hoping Mr Love has been inspirational in the lab over night!!

Why is everything such blooming torture in this process!!   

Sxxx


----------



## shortie66

FISHY!!!!!!



hope its a good one sweetheart xxxxxxxx

Anna hope everything goes ok at ur appointemnt hunny     

Purps good luck hun i have my fingers crossed for you like u wouldnt believe, very hard driving tho


----------



## purple72

Kate


----------



## Jumanji

LW - I tried to PM you but your inbox is full; I hope you are ok at this terribly difficult time.  I agree it is yet more confusing and upsetting when you receive nonsensical advice - obviously you have eggs left and obviously you can conceive naturally.  I don't know how the CARE clinics are linked but I am also confused that you were told "only hope DE" at 35 with FSH of 13 or so and my sister was told "you can't tell until you try" at 38 with FSH of 22.  She was at Manchester CARE.  Anyway, do take care today; you have been through so much lately and deserve some treats!  We are all thinking of you.   

Tracey - brilliant news on the blasts! 

Popsi - good to see you; are you still on cloud 9 or have you come down slightly?  We need a phrase for the match wait - like the 2ww only probably a bit longer!! 

Kate - sorry about the job but do have lots of fun in Blackpool.  I have to confess I have never been there!

Beachy- hello 

Swinny - the new cats sound gorgeous and very posh!!  Our kitties are just moggies! 

Fishy - lovely to see you; sorry about the anniversary - that must be really tough but make sure you celebrate this year!   I am praying for decent weather - not even the forecasters seem to know what is going on at the moment!

Almond - hi sweets! 

Zuri - hello!      

Purple - thrilled about your pix!  Now praying so hard that you get good news on that call!   

Anna - I can understand you feel nervous but do try and think positive!   

LV and Donkey - thinking of you both!  

love to everyone I have missed


----------



## Malini

HELLO!!!

I have missed you ALL so much.  I can't tell you how much you mean to me and I carry you all around with me all day.

LW -- I am so sorry.  I don't know what is useful to say but you deserve all your dreams and I am sad with you.

Anna (sobroody) - Big hugs for you brave woman.  I hope that appt is okay and you get the supportive response you deserve.  I think you were asking or mentioning Croatia and I have to say that it is one of my favourite places.  Have been a few times and my all time favourite island is Vis, but Hvar is gorgeous too.

LV - Lost track of your 2ww, but hoping madly for you.  And you too Donkey - I hope I haven't missed anything when I write this but thinking of you too.

Anne - That's so great about Jason's new job.  I have thought about you a lot lately because I really believe my E2 came down because of those herbs (see below).  This cycle has also been so much more smooth and predictable and I think they have helped with that too - not that I told the clinic I continued with them.

Popsi - WOOHOO!!!!  I am thrilled for you and your dh - CONGRATS.

Pix - Hope the ops went okay, and you're back to feeling like yourself.  I remember reading something about you going on a supplement kick.  In Sarah Dobbyn's (sp?), she warns that too much Vit C can be bad for EWCM so I would look into that before you overdose on that one.  Sorry, if I have added confusion.

Zuri - Your poor heart.  I have been so down and the waiting and wondering have not been good for me.  I often wish, beg and pray for a release from the pain and disappointment and wonder if 'getting over it and on with life' would be better than this state of suspended animation.  Well done you for your health efforts - that is so commendable.

Bonchance - Congrats and thanks for sharing.

Nix - Such a lot going on with you - phone calls with Sher, dh's job and shagging!!!! Yippee, so pleased that your options seem to be growing.  Big hugs and hope that fishbone scratch is all better.

Tracey - Will be wishing and willing the g-ds to listen to our prayers on Sunday!!!!

I have been AWOL - and in brief that is because I got the go ahead on day 2 of my cycle (12 days ago) to do a SP at the ARGC.  It has been very hectic with daily blood tests (sometimes two a day) and a hysteroscopy and IVIG (yes, I have crossed over to the dark side) - not to mention scans and sourcing drugs that i can actually afford.  My E2 went to under a hundred on CD1 which has never happened for me and my FSH also stayed under 10.  Miracles of miracles my progesterone was okay too (definitely think DHEA caused me problems with this previously).  That's why they "let" me in.  I go for EC on Saturday and I have 5 follicles, yes me, 5!!!  Well 4 deccent ones and a smaller one but I have decided to be hopeful.

I have missed mentioning so many of you but that's because I have to go and eat breakfast as have been on here since 7am!!! To Mag, Kate, Driver, Almond, Stephjoy, LJ, AnnaofC, Fishy (HAPPY BIRTHDAY), Ally, Ali, Mir, Suzie, and oh I'm out of steam.

   

Malini xx


----------



## Malini

Purple - How could I forget you?  So sorry.  Hope that phone call comes soon and has fabulous news for you.  Truthfully, I am thinking about you right now and WILLING this to be your time.  M xxx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc

Hi

I have kinda followed the poor responders thread for a while now wondering whether to join - persuaded by Purple.

Am trying to get to grips with everyones story but still figuring it all out.\

My story is that I have done two cycles at ARGC (who I think are wonderful) but have decided to give the Lister a go, as they seem to be giving me the same odds now as ARGC.  Just really want to try something different.  First cycle in Dec  08 was reasonable response with 7 eggs, but had a terrible response last time - managed to squeeze three out, but it was a real struggle.  Was pretty shocked that my response was so different, and it has taken some time to get my head around the fact that this now means a much worse odds

I saw the lovely Rolf Harris at the Lister and he is going to put me on the short protocol with Menopur.  REally hoping for a better response this time      Only problem is .... AF now buggered off (on holiday I reckon) as PMT for a few days then nothing (BTW - am def not pregnant as tested)  So probably another month before anything happens now.

Purple - fantastic news of 5 eggs  - will pray that they are all good ones.

Malini - good luck for egg collection - your smaller one does have time to grow a little before tomorrow - lets hope

Fi


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies  

Just logged on to see Purples news, come on lab, hurry up and tell Purps so we can all relax today  

Happy Birthday Fishy  

Kate, happy rollercoastering of the fun kind  

LJ, I had a consultation at CARE Sheffield in Nov last year as I had had a missed m/c in the summer, at that time I knew nothing of IF problems, I only went to get the basics checked to make sure I didn't have some thing easily sorted like a cyst or something not right my my tubes, IVF was not on the cards at that stage. Then we got my FSH back at 13.7 so Dr Shaker told me that it was bad news and I should get on with IVF sooner rather than later as it showed lower ovarian reserve than average for a 34 year old. So we decided to go straight for IVF, booked in to start on boxing day on the LP. DP went to the clinic for his blood tests etc a week later and 4 hours later, I got a call from Dr Shaker saying he had just got my AMH result back and it was 0.71 and that I had absolutely no chance of receiving fertility treatment and that DE was my only option. He also told me that no-one with an AMH at this level had ever got pg through fertility treatment. I was devastated and confused, I found several online forums and lots of successful stories. I went to the Lister for a second opinion who were positive about me but when they did a SA, they found hardly any of the sperm cells were motile so was told I had no chance of conceiving naturally. Having now attempted 2 ICSIs and found 2 rubbish eggs, on top of the advice from the 2 UK clinics, it's hard to see how it's even possible for me to have conceived naturally. My head is spinning from it all and I don't know what to think and where to turn. DP is much older than I am, I don't have plenty of time to think about options, we need to act sooner rather than later.

Malini, welcome back hun with some AMAZING news, yippee, come on follies     

Still bleeding quite a lot, had a fitful night and struggled to get up this morning. The scaffolders started at 7.30am though so we were shifting boxes of tiles and sorting out dimensions for the joiners today by 7.31am. There are 10 builders/joiners/tilers/electricians on site this morning and the noise and dust is a bit overwhelming.  They're lowering the 'kitchen' floor this morning so are breaking up concrete with a pneumatic drill, my ears are ringing and the house is shaking. Pixie will see the prof at the Jinemed today so hopefully I can get some more answers about what might have happened. It seems  so unlikely that this is a reaction to estrafem, it's just oestrogen afterall and supposed to prevent bleeding.

LV and Donkey        

Lightweight x x x


----------



## LV.

Just dead quick as I'm in full bridesmaid craziness but wanted to wish Donkey lots of luck for today and big hugs to LW

I did an early test and was BFN. Yes I know, naughty

better get back to the pink!

x


----------



## Malini

Welcome Fi.  I have watched your story on the ARGC newbies and potentials thread and was surprised and sad that your second cycle was so different.  I think making a change does help and in my case that was the herbs this time.  Of course, it is more money and may have had nothing to do with it but it has made me feel positive. 

Wishing you luck at the Lister and Raef has a good reputation (I know another ex-ARGCer who has had great care from him).

Thanks for your good wishes for my littler folly.  I am hoping.  It is less exhausting than being negative which is my usual mental frame!!!

M xx

PS LV - just saw your post.  Oh no, but it is early and those tests are NOT reliable.  Fingers crossed for you STILL!!!

and LW - how do you put up with all that noise, disturbance especially in light of what is going onl  I marvel at you.


----------



## Jumanji

LW - My sister did her cycle in April 2008; at that time Manchester CARE told her not to have the AMH test.  Part of this was, as I said, because they knew it would be on the floor with FSH that high; another part was because it was a bit new and they thought it was too early to be placing too much emphasis on it, especailly in someone with high FSH.  It seems strange to me that just a few months aftet this someone at Sheffield CARE is placing that much emphasis on AMH!  I am not sure what Manchester CARE think of AMH even now - Swinny is there and I don't think her AMH has ever been tested so it seems to me they are still not convinced.  I just don't know how all the CARE facilities link up but it does seem disconcerting that they are saying such different things.  

will reply to others more later - bit busy!


----------



## shortie66

LV i will send the      after you   My fingers are crossed for tomoz for you when its PROPER TEST DAY!!!!!!!!!   

Donks good luck for testing hunny      

Mallini lovely to have you back  sweetheart, good luck for ec tomorrow i will leave the barry white cd playing over the weekend for you     

Lightweight go back to bed hunny and get some rest if you can.   

Morning lj, hows the bump coming along?  

Hi fi welcome to the mad thread      

Well suppose id better start packing, think i mite need to do abit of ironing first tho


----------



## Malini

Thanks Kate!!!  Much appreciated.  Have fun in Blackpool.

M xxx


----------



## fishface

Morning ladies - thanks for the bday messages, day going well so far  

Kate - have a lovely time in blackpool, DH is off there in a few weeks time for a stag weekend  

Purple - any news yet  

Popsi - sorry i missed your news, that's fab, well done hunny, you deserve it, will be waiting to hear how things go  

Anne - did i see that Jase has a job now, is it the semi-perm one, or has he another? So glad things are looking up  

Malini - sounding really promising hun  

Ladyverte - naughty  

LJ - hi hun  

Nix - what have i missed, what's all your news  


Have the afternoon off today to get ready for tomorrows bbq, can't wait, making my famous punch, planning on being just a little tipsy   Had lots of money, booze, a hairdryer and a large pussy for bday - sorry couldn't resist  

Will check in again later if i get chance


----------



## Little Me

Blimey, it's been busy since I last posted yesterday 

First of all... LW, hun, this is so unfair sweetie   
If you are around and feeling up to it, maybe you will fancy lunch on the 1st Aug in leedss with swinny & cat..oh, and me!! 

Purps   

Kate- 7 friggin quid...WFT are they on eh? AS if!!!!
have a brill time in Blackpool hun 

Fishy- have a lovely Birthday hun
love the holiday snaps


Tracey- Amazing news hun 

Malini- WooHoo!!!!!! Go girl...5 follies well done. Lots of luck for tomorrow 

Anna- Hope the consult goes well today lovely.
Enjoy the wax  

LV- I too am gonna set the  on you Mrs 
It's early hun, hang in there and try and enjoy your day 

Donks- For tomorrow   

Well my news is I had a small amount of light brown spot last night on CD24 which is too early and a bit again today.
So it looks like I'm going to be early, and light this month.
I am NOT going to be devastated like I was next month when I do come on properly....that was just awful...and silly 

Jason's news is it looks like his old toss pot company will provide him with a good reference (wording to be agreed) out of court.
I know I was all for him taking them all the way to Tribunal BUT, he is happy with this as it clears his names and gives him his Career back.
The stress invloved in Tribunals i think is a little too much to deal with for him at the mo so if he gets this reference (it's all done legally etc) then we can both move on with life and forget those lot for good.

Love
xxxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Fishy- sadly, his contract isn't going to last past August (they were relying on someone leaving who was meant to be then decided not to   ) so now no £££ to keep Jas on past end August.
I wish they had looked at all anghles BEFORE getting his hopes up  
Have  agreat day


----------



## purple72

Hello just a quickie from me, unfortunately 3 eggs were immature but 2 fertilised so they want me in tomorrow for ET, just waiting for them to call back with a time as they initially suggested 2:40 but as I have a dodgy cervix Raef makes me come in early in case they need to go to GA, so they are calling back with new time soon!

I'm a bit disappointed but not overly so, out of 5 emryo's last time we only had 2 to go back so no different really plus I think they are far better inside me rather than in a medium in the lab!

Hugs to all x


----------



## Little Me

Purps- Love, that is fine, and as you say, no different to last time really . Keep smiling and this time tomorrow you'll be carrying precious cargo. Well done hun, proud of you


----------



## purple72

Thanks Sweetie    

Good news about the ref for Jase, hope your AF comes and is better than last month hunny x
Sx


----------



## Malini

Well done Purple, I think 2 is great and agree totally they are better off in their mummy!!!  Congrats on fertilization - that is an awesome milestone in itself. Will be thinking of you tomorrow.

Anne - So disappointed that Jas' job didn't pan out beyond next month.  Hopefully armed with that reference and less stress he will be snapped up quickly.  He deserves it and so do you.

Fishy - Ha, ha.  I am laughing.  Hope your birthday gets jollier and jollier.


M xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Just a quickie to say Purps     that's great new s


----------



## shortie66

Purps that is great news sweetheart      U will be pupo by tomorrow         that violet and lilac are sticky ones for you    

Anne hi sweetie - good news about the ref for jay, as you ay hunny it is a very stressfull thing to do going to tribunal and you both have to do what is best for you.   

Hey fishy you having a nice day?  Oooo loadsa money i love birthday money     

Hi beachy mallini lj and everyone. 

Well im all showered hair straightened and packed.  Just gotta wait for dh to come back as no idea what he wants to take   Packed his boxers and socks cos he would never think to pack those     Can anyone tell me why he always wants to take 3prs of bl00dy trainers i mean we're only goin for 2 nites


----------



## beachgirl

Kate    have a superb weekend , hope it stops raining for you x


----------



## shortie66

Thanx beachy    No doubt we will get soaked a couple of times on valhalla anyway     Oh and the log flume!  Hope the b&b's got jd behind behind the bar


----------



## Han72

Hi all

just a quickie as DH agitating to get back on the PC (sometimes Anne, I agreee with Jas's take on tribunals! Baldie is so obsessed with putting his case together, I can't get him off the PC with a crowbar  )

LW - hon I'm so sorry if this does turn out to be a m/c    Is there anyway at all that you can get a blood test done, just to figure out what's going on?   

Purps - fabbie news darling 2 little mini-purps to go back tomorrow    

MALA!!! - Yaaaay you go girl, with your 4 follies! (anything more is a waste, that's wot I say!) Good luck for this cycle sweets!    

Fishwoman - 

Have good one girlie!

Kate - what a bunch of kn0bs! What about telling them you'll take it but only for a minimum hourly rate and then leave the ball in their court? Clearly they like you, and they know you can do the job, it looks like they're just trying it on as far as the pay's concerned..  Enjoy the rollercoasters hon, at least it'll be more fun than the one we've all been on!

LV - bummocks! Here's hoping it was just too early       !

OMG - I nearly forgot FEE!!! Yo girlfriend, welcome to the nuthouse!  Am still PMSL at Rolf Harris   

Hi Anne, Annas  Donks, Mira Steph and oooh EVERYONE! Gotta get off now before chuckles busts a blood vessel! Ooh and we're going to watch the athletics tonight at Stade de France - GWAAAAAAAAAAAAAN BOLT!!!! We'll be sitting in the Jamaican end of the stadium   

xxxx


----------



## Overthemoon

Hello lovelies

Purps, yay yay, twins!   

Anne,  think you've made a very brave and sensible choice.  

Pixie, thank you a million trillion googleplex times for all the help, support and advice you are giving. Pixie has just spoken to Prof T at the Jinemed and he says the only way I could be bleeding now is if I had forgotten to take the estrafem tablets. I know absolutely that I had not missed a pill when the bleed started. He says it is possible that a M/C could cause it. I'm am still very confused about it and will try to speak to one of the Jinny docs about it this afternoon. I'm having a blind panic that maybe I missed one but I really know for sure that I didn't, the packet has the right number left and I always had the pills with breakfast.

Kate, I'm trying to rest, not easy with 10 noisy messy workmen about. 

xx


----------



## fishface

Purps - great news hun, will be thinking of you tomorrow, with a glass of punch in my hand  

Anne - bugger, will be keeping my fingers crossed that Jase gets the job he deserves  

Kate - have a great time hun  

Right, i'm off now, just had ham, egg and chips and a rose, good birthday fare i think   BBQ shopping to do now and maybe stop and get the rug i've been hankering over with my birthday money   That'll surprise DH  

Have a lovely weekend ladies


----------



## Overthemoon

Just spoken with one of the Jinny docs and I don't know how much more I can take. One says the only way that this could have happened is I forgot to take estrafem which I know I didn't. The other has said he thinks it's not a M/C but it's probably just a normal lining shed (normal period) and the only way they could confirm is by having a scan to rule out a cyst/polyp. There is nowhere around here to have a scan, it's Friday afternoon so can't even get down to London. I have no clue now where I am in my cycle so no hope of arranging or planning anything. I don't even know what the new tablets they have prescribed are for and couldn't get much sense from the doc. It is impossible to make any calls here because of the huge amount of noise and there are too many people about to go somewhere private.     I don't know where to turn. Dad is on his way up here for the weekend and the house is unbearable, I'm so embarrassed at the state of it and have to hide all of this IF stuff over the weekend and pretend to be happy. I want to find a hole and hide in it.


----------



## Malini

Oh LW honey.  Is there a hotel nearby that you can book you and dad into?  I did this when my mum arrived from Canada and the ceilings in my flat weren't finished.  We had two nights eating cheap picnics in our room and sleeping and watching telly.  I understand that your dad may not want to 'play' like my mum did but they DO like to look after their daughters and he may understand perfectly why you want to escape.  You have NOTHING to be embarassed about.  Life has piled and piled the sh*t on you and with all this confusing information, what are you to think?  I can't help with the technical details - thank g-d for Pix et al - but care so much that you find a little oasis and get on it asap.

Malini xxx (and yes, I am MALA too!!  as Nix keeps being oh so determined to tell you  ).


----------



## purple72

Oh LW hunny you're having so much [email protected] right now, so sorry hunny sending lots of Cyber   to you 

Sx


----------



## H&amp;P

LW - sending you the biggest   I can, I am so sorry you are having to go through all this, life is just not fair.  

Purps - congrats on your fertilisation, look forward to reading you are PUPO tomorrow.    

Fishface - Happy Birthday, enjoy the rest of your day.

Malini - 5 follicles that is fab, good luck for Ec tomorrow

Fee - welcome,   at Rolf Harris

Anne - could light brown spot on CD24 be implantation (you see I still try to be positive every month, if you get implantation bleeding on a TX cycle why shouldn't we have it if we get PG naturally   ), hope AF doesn't arrive but if she does that she is nice to you this month.   I am on CD 15 and have had 1 low and 8 highs on my CBFM but no peak  .

kate - enjoy blackpool  

Hi to everyone else sorry no more time for personals as a bit behind on the work front (nowt new there then   ), no news from me, foot still really painful, still limping away gone through a whole tub of body butter trying to make it look normal again  . Looking forward to meeting a few of you on the 1st


----------



## Little Me

Oh LW- I wish I could help, this is so [email protected] for you- you don't deserve it.
I'm so sorry      

Hi Driver- I can confirm that the b itch has arrived about half hour ago.....and even though I said I won't be gutted....I really am     .

Talking of CBFM, what time do you set yours to?
I did mine to 6am last month which gave from 3am - 9am to test. Problem is, I do go to the loo in the night...sometimes 2am, sometimes 3am...BUT, cos you have to use your first wee of the day, I have had to hold off a couple of nights when it was before 3am.
Or I wonder if I should use my wee when I get up at 6.30, even though that technically is my second wee of the day.?
Does that make sense?    

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## purple72

Anne hunny        

Sx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Hello ladies

Purps - one is all you need but two is a real bonus - bet they are tip top quality too    Good luck for ET  

Tracey - this is fantastic wonderful amazing - I am so happy - good luck for ET!!  

LW - really don't know what to say, I am so sorry you are going through this tough time, and playing out your life with a house full of strangers and mess etc, I really feel for you.    

LV - I really hope your real test day reveals a better result for you sweets, you are being so brave, so proud of you    

Anne honey - read the instructions I think it says something about collecting the pee in the night and then using it to test with later - I had to do this when I moved through different time zones. Bit gross but hey I threw my dignity out the window a long long time ago!!  

Okay so hold the front page but after 3 months no AF I had a scan on 3rd july which showed a thin lining and 3 very small follies (under 5mm). On 6th I saw my POF doctor and he prescribed me DHEA (50mg) well I started taking 100mg!   Well I have just been to the loo and had the biggest blob of (Sorry TMI) EWCM!! Havent seen that for a long while! Please let this mean what I think it means!!!! I am so happy I am bouncing off the walls, floor, ceiling,       !!! xxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Pix - honey where are you darling?? I am so out of the loop. I am sorry. Miss you xxxx


----------



## purple72

Ally hunny!!

SO SO VERY VERY Pleased for you I'm grinning from ear to ear, now go jump on that DH of yours! have a fab weekend!!

Sx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Purps - thank you so much honey - I am almost in tears here


----------



## Little Me

Alls- Yippeeeeeee for ECWM         
Really pleased for you.


----------



## purple72

I have come over all emotional for you too sweetie! 

It all sounds so positive!!!!

Sxx


----------



## Malini

Oh Ally.  Great, great news.  

And Anne for you  .  I hope every month no matter what and the disappointment is hollow and empty.  I hate it.

XXX


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Oh Anne - in my excitement I missed the bit of your post about your AF - I am so so so sorry, its the one bit of this whole thing I don't really understand as for me although I am always disappointed that I am not PG I am so relieved to get AF again it almost cancels out the pain. I know that my Sis suffers dreadfully on AF day. I feel for you so much honey - you have been so brave big hugs


----------



## Little Me

Thanks girls,, I'm ok, overreacting I guess.  
I am just starting to feel despair I think....not looking good at all on the TTC and no point having any more own egg TX.
I really want to be a mom ....before it's too late all together


----------



## Ocelot Cub

You haven't overreacted at all, I suspect I am probably one of the only ones on here that doesn't feel that monthly disappointment but I am sure if I actually ovulated on a regular basis I would soon understand how horrible that feeling is. I want you to be a mum so much too honey, sometimes its just not good enough knowing it will happen some day is it? Lots and lots of love xxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Thanks Ally hun.


----------



## purple72

Oh anne sweetie, you're not overreacting, Alot of us feel the same way when ugly AF shows her horrid face!! 

    to you sweetie, 

Sx


----------



## Little Me

Well, that's enough of me being down....onwards and upwards.
Lets look at it as a new month with new opportunites


----------



## purple72

to our lovely Anne, Ally will lead you in a tune

It's a new dawn.... It's a new day..... It's a new Life..... for me....

And I'm feeling goooooood

Sx


----------



## Little Me

Actually, I've started to feel a bit rubbish the last hour or so, sort of hot and odd with a odd head and neck pain
WFT?


----------



## purple72

Oh hunny, probably just stress, take some paracetamol and lots of fluids and have an early night tucked up with a hot water bottle, I'm sure it's all this talk of pig flu on top of your AF

Sxxx


----------



## Little Me

Paracetamol taken hun, I'm sure it's not the dreaded SF   
Prob as your say the AF 
All these abbreviations eh


----------



## purple72

Sweet Annie xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne -   sorry the b*tch has arrived, hot water bottle and lots of cuddles prescribed for you tonight.   I think I set my CBFM at 7am but I never ever wake up in the night so not an issue, I always laugh at James as he cannot sleep through without a trip to the toilet (told him he is getting old   ), just want to get something different from a high (even if it's a low) just to check that it is actually working..


----------



## Little Me

Driver- Thanks hun  
You might get a peak tomorrow hun, it's getting to know your bod at the mo I guess
Just off in a mo to herb lady

Have a lovely weekends all  

Purps- Lots and lots of luck tomorrow babe


----------



## Swinny

Hiya girlies

Just wanted to pop on and say a quick hello

Purple - well done honey that's brilliant news xxx

Tracey - Blasts is amazing. bet you're thrilled. Sending you lots of love xxxx

LW - Thinking about you and you know that I'm here if you want to chat  

Hello to everybody else xxxx


----------



## Jumanji

LW - sorry you are still getting conflicting information but I would go with what the prof at Jinemed said to Pixie; this should not happen on estrafem and I have no doubt you have been taking it properly.  I do hope you are ok - you really are going through so much.  

Ally - yeahhhh for EWCM!!  What a wonderful sight that must have been!  I really hope this is a sign that the DHEA is working for you.  Now go and jump on Ben! 

Anne - I am very sorry AF arrived and you are feeling low.  As you say, this month is now a new one with new possibilities so please don't give up!  

Malini - congratulations on your 5 wonderful follies; 5 follies is a fantastic number - brilliant news!! 

Purple - 2 embies is one more than you need and, as you say, you are in exactly the same position as in your last cycle!  You'll be PUPO in no time!  

LV - please don't be too down; remember testing early is always bad!  See what tomorrow brings!    

Donkey - best of luck to you.  

Swinny - how are those cute kitties? 

Driver - I am sorry your foot is still painful. 

Princess Pixie - you are truly an angel for helping LW out like this.  Hope you are feeling better and better. 

Fi - welcome!  I think you have good reason to be optimstic.  OK - your last cycle wasn't quite what you had hoped but you do respond ok and your embies seem to have been great quality and you have got a BFP, which is a very hopeful sign.  I am sorry it ended in a loss.  I think a 15-20% chance is really pretty good so keep going and let us know how it goes at the Lister.  

Fishy - hello! 

Nix - hi there!  

love to everyone else

Well - DP's parents and my parents are coming to visit tomorrow for their fist ever meeting.  Oh joy.  Bound to be a fairly cringeworthy experience.


----------



## Züri

Malini lovely to hear from you and you litle minx keeping all this amazing news to yourself  fantabulous news so excited for you, good luck for EC

Purps sorry not all your eggies made it but I have everything crossed for your 2 little survivors tomorrow xx

LW - I sorry you are still no clearer on everything thats happening to you - massive amount og hugs

Ally - fantastic news!! so pleased to hear this from you xx

Anne  

Tracey is it ET tomorrow? I am a bit lost? lots of luck anyway xxx

LV I really hope it's different new for you tomorrow  

Donkey is it test day soon? x

Pix hope you are recovering well xx

Fishy loved your holiday snaps  x

Kate happy anniversary, have a great weekend

xx


----------



## Ourturn

LW -        I agree with Malini. You need to give yourself a break and stop being so hard on yourself.   

Malini -welcome back and well done on the follies!    

Fi - Welcome! 

Purps - congrats on the twin embies! Good luck for tomorrow    

LV - still keeping my fingers crossed for you

Anne - sorry the ob got you     Didn't you ov early this month? If so cd 24 for a bleed isn't far off what it should be. 

Ally - great news re the ecwm! 

Donkey    

LJ - Good luck with the in laws! I'm sure they will love you.  

Hi Kate,Pixie,Swinny, Driver and anyone I've missed.

We saw the top consultant at the clinic who will look after me for the 1st 18 weeks if I ever get pg (due to my history). He was lovely and said he was suprised about what happened as I seemed to be responding well. He didn't understand it especially as I did well 1st time round. He did say he had al ady last year who responded brilliantly on 2 amps for iui  then produced nothing on x4 amps for ivf. He tried her  on x4 amps next time round and got a brilliant response. He said I need to forget about it and move foward. He said we'd go back to the lp. He asked if I was ready to go this month, I said no way and that we had a holiday booked. He said that's what I needed. He worked our roughly that ec/et would be at the end of sept start of oct, and said that he would ensure he looked after me this time. I have always had the most junior doctor, I get the impression he's always snowed with private patients. I'm really pleased he'll be looking after me as he's lovely.  I asked about stress and if that couldhave caused the poor response, he said stress can effect tx and said he would set up a session to see the counsellor after our hols.  I have decided to have weekely accupuncture again during tx and bi weekly running up to it. I will also book the week before ec off work as that's the time I feel  the worst, and I will push back more at work and refuse to travel great distances when having tx.  

Wax wasn't too bad and accupuncture left me feeling v relaxed. Also did some retail therapy in the Monsoon sale   But then I burst into tears driving home. Think I really need this holiday...three weeks to go! 

Anna x


----------



## Donkey

Haven't read back will try and catch up tomorrow.

My blood test was negative but I had an hcg level of 4.  My gp has sent me for another test on monday in case it's a late implanter and told me to continue with my injections and tablets.  But being realistic we know it's all over.

LV good luck for tomorrow

Donkey xx


----------



## purple72

Oh Donks sweetie, so sorry hunny! wish it was a different result my sweet, take care of yourself and DH over the weekend, will be thinking of you          

Sx


----------



## beachgirl

Donkey


----------



## Ourturn

Donkey -


----------



## mag108

Ladies
I have had a v stressful week at work. trying to get stuff done before my hols. Its always the same, I just feel so narkey by the time I am due to leave I cant even bare to say bye to anyone! So, I had to start on the birthday bubbly and am now on glass 3, has to be done

Kate: Love Blackpool, way to go!

LW: I echo what other have said (having had 2 m/cs myself) it sounds like that is what has happened. HAving read what your cons said I would say you are in a v similar position to lots of us, some of the stats may not look great on paper but actually here you are! You have done it naturally. I get a bit pee'd off with just HOW definate these medics sound like they know it all and clearly that is not the case. I am sorry that is all so confusing for you, and I really hope you get some quiet time soon

Purps - nah that is fab! At your age they would only out back in two

xxxAnee, Anna, Malini, Pix, Swinny, Mir, Sam, driver, Nix, Beachy, Steph, Pam, LV, Tracymohair, LJ, WW, and anyone else I may have forgotten.......Thats all for now folks, xxxxxxxxxto all
MAG


----------



## Stillgrumps

Morning lovelies

Not posted for a while, but am in the thick of my 3rd treatment cycle and in need of some advice.  Lots of   to everyone.

Started on 300 gonal F last Saturday and had my first scan yesterday to check how things were going.  Nurse and doctor could only find 1 follicle ("forgot" to take its measurement but "think" its about 16-17mm) as my bowel / bladder / fibroid was hiding everything else.  My lining is 11mm so looks in pretty good shape.  The follicle is very high on my left ovary so the doctor wasn't very hopeful of being able to access it, but said that things move about and perhaps under sedation things would be easier.

Received a call yesterday afternoon to say they were advising cancelling the treatment and transferring me to IUI as my hormone level was only 1200 which suggested there was only one egg and that egg probably wasn't accessible.

I am due to call them back this morning to confirm what we want to happen....wanted to talk it over with DH first...but not sure what to do.  This is oddly similar to what happened during our first 2 rounds of treatment.  I am tempted to carry on until Monday and then go for another scan to see if anything else has grown / appeared / moved and then if not switch to IUI.  The clinic is pushing for taking the trigger shot on Sunday night.

I can't really get my head round the fact that there is only 1 follie (at last baseline scan I had  and the others have totally disappeared....also don't seem to have responded any differently to Gonal F vs Menopur.  Only good thing is that I haven't had to take that nasty buersilin for weeks on end. 

Any advice much appreciated. 

Stillgrumps x


----------



## Twiglet

Hello

Can I possibly post a question on this thread?

I received my AMH results yesterday and they were in the low category.  I am shocked at this as during my IUI scans/Menopur shots, I produced loads of follicles and was on the minimum dose.

I am confused  - how can I have a low ovarian resrve (it was 5.25) yet my ovaries go crazy when they receive the hormones?  I am sorry if this makes people wonder why I am posting on this thread.

Am very VERY depressed at my results - that coupled with a very thin lining makes me think that someone is trying to tell me to give up.... 

Michelle


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Twiglet - blood results are not everything, if you are producing lots of follicles, have you gone on to collect lots of eggs too? If so then I don't think you have to worry about being a poor responder and it is clear that at least for now you don't have to worry about low ovarian reserve, as although these blood results are useful in working out how you may respond to treatment, the treatment response is itself the most important thing. Your AMH level is not that horrendous actually, many women conceive with less and those women don't necessarily get lots of follies. Another thing is that the AMH level can change, you may find if you have it retested it comes back higher.


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Donkey hon - praying for a late implanter for you          

Hello to everyone else - I am off to 'Lovebox' a london festival today!! Duran Duran are playing!! Slightly concerned about the loo situation   but otherwise really looking forward to a fun day out with lots of friends (all younger and subsequently not preggers or with huge broods in tow!!) Yay!! A day to be glad that I am not yet a mum rather than a day to feel a failure about not being there yet!! 

Oooh feeling particularly pleased with myself as managed some BMS this morning!!! Haven't told Ben about the EWCM - definitely the best way forward!! 

Purps when is ET - today      

Tracey - Good luck for tomorrow my darling!! xxxx

Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Checking in girls,

Oh Donkey- I will   you have a little late un hun, but here is a   for you. This is so horrible for you hun 

LV-   

Alls- GO GIRL!!!!!!! Excellent news on the SMS (saturday morning shag    ) defo the best way to go now not telling Ben  
Have a fab day  

Purps-  

Tracey- Sending you lots of love for tomorrow  

Anna- Good news ion the appointment yesterday lovely  

Gonna go shopping later with the boys as Ryan got brilliant results in his SATS so he gets a treat!!!
Oooh, and the Next sale is on too , so maybe I get a treat too  

Love to everyone


----------



## Ourturn

Still grumps - I can understand why they are suggesting iui if they do not think they will be able to get to the egg, however ladies have gotten pg with just one egg.    Looking at your signature I notice you have never been on the max dose of menapur ie 450 or 6 amps? My best cycle was on the lp with 450 of menapur. Produced 8 follies and got 6 eggs (my fsh is 7.5)  Maybe this is something you can ask about for next time IF the iui doesn't work (you never know it might!) 

Twiglet - Your amh is of the low side of normal (like mine) but is still in the NORMAL range. Ladies here have gotten pregnant with a much lower amh. Great that you respond so well. Not sure why your lining is thin. How thin is it and at what stage?

Ally - good idea not telling Ben. Allow him to think he is an irresistable sex god   Are you going to carry on with the BMS for the next 4 days or so? Enjoy the festival. V jealous that you're seeing Duran Duran, I was a HUGE fan as a teen. 

Purps - good luck today. 

Anne - get to Next quick! 

As I was up before 6am, I went to the next sale in town and picked up some bargains, fab pair of royal blue shoes and a red dress suit for work. Got dh a stack of stuff as he never goes clothes shopping. Apparantely there were over 100 people queing to get in at 5am  

Anna x



Anna x


----------



## Little Me

Oooh Anna- I'm not going till about 2, gonna have a look for holiday stuff. Sounds like you had a good old shop!
xx


----------



## Pixie75

Morning girls,

Sorry for going AWOL but it's been a busy trip! I feel like I've had an M.O.T done to myself 
Just a quick one as I'm not up to date with everyone's news so apologies in advance if I miss anything important  

LW: Both of my mobile phones died yesterday hon and I've just seen your last text this morning.  Sorry your chat with Dr Munip wasn't very helpful but they can't comment much unless you are there for a scan, they can only say what they think. 
I'm not surprised you are confused but Prof T spoke in general e.g. when he said the only way there might be some bleeding is that if you miss your pill and I'm sure you haven't missed anything so that really doesn't apply to you. To me you are having a mc and nothing could have stopped that if it was meant to happen, let alone a mild Estrogen support e.g. Estrafem. I've got your new tablets but if you don't want them I can throw them away it really is no problem. I've asked Prof T why they were different than Estrafem and I think he said they have downreg elments as well as Estrogen support. Let me know if you need to know anything else and I'll do what I can for you. I really hope you are feeling a bit better today   

Donkey: I'm really sorry but I   you are wrong.  

Ally: Fan bloody tastic sis!! Woo hoo x million!! Prof T prescribed me with DHEA x 75mg a day and he said they saw many cases recently where DHEA helped significantly so he strongly advised me to take it at least 2 months prior to the next tx. 

Purps: Sorry I wasn't there much for you honey but it seems like you are doing brilliantly well! Well done you!   Now, you are the real PUPO Princess - please stand up, please stand up!   

Tacey: Are you PUPO yet?!   

Anne:  Stay away from the sales!   

Fish: Happy belated birthday darling!   

LV: Good luck with testing today   

Anna: How are getting on with your fertility breakfast?   I found some natural royal jelly (weird stuff!) here so I'll be bringing that with me providing I don't get arrested at the customs!  

Twiglet: Your AMH is not low at all. Mine is 0.7 and I'm still fighting - read my signature. Little Jenny posted loads of info on AMH if you do a search you can see what I mean. Don't be down, you are fine.    to your consultant who says your AMH is low. 

My scan went well yesterday. They removed majority of my fibroid and hoping the remaining bit will dissapear on its own.   They saw 2 follies in my right ovary so I'll be jumping on hubby when I get home 
My tooth - the one needed to be extracted according to the dentist in London, seems to be perfectly fine! Dentist here said it was a mild gum problem nothing else. Imagine if I believed him I would have been 1 tooth down by now!   Oh well, it meant I had to see the dentist here and I got a few other things done whilst I was here so that's OK.  

Off to a Turkish Bath with my sis now and then to the hairdressers. We'll have a good scrubbing session and a massage afterwards and that will be the closure of my M.O.T for this trip!  

 to Anna, Nix, Malini, LJ, Swinny, Mir, Beachy, Steph, Mag, Kate, Zuri and everyone else I've missed...

Pix xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Anna, I have a friend who always goes to the next sale with her Mum at 5am, madness.  I'm glad you got some good bargains.

Anne.  Have fun shopping with Luke

Stillgrumps.  It might be worth stimming for a few more days.  Last week Purple was told to cancel, then the Lister took a blood test which made them decide to stimm her for a few more days.  She got 5 eggs a couple of days ago and is having two put back today.

Twiglet.  I agree with the others, your AMH is not too bad and it is a new test that they don't seem to know all that much about.  They say it can't rise, but for some it does.  Response to treatment is what counts.  Re the lining, do they put you on estradoil patches to thicken your lining.  I am on them now and within 3 days my lining had gone from 7mm to 10mm.  

LW.  Thinking of you.  


Ally


----------



## Little Me

Yay Pix  - Have missed you, in fact was gonna text you today  
Good news on the op AND the follies x 2,  
Enjoy your scrub


----------



## fluffy jumper

For some reason half way through my post my laptop went a bit mad.  As I was saying...

Ally.  I never used to tell Steve when it was my most fertile time as he would always have trouble getting to the finishing post under pressure.  Fantastic news on your EWCM
Have a wonderful day today.  Definately good to remind yourself of he positives of not being a Mum YET, it doesn't take away the pain but you might as well think of the good things you can do.

Pixie.  Glad to see you home safe and sound.  It sounds like your trip was worthwhile, getting your fibroid and tooth/gum sorted.
I will be PUPO by tomorrow lunchtime.  I have acu booked for 10am, ET at 11 then acu after.  I then have two days off work.  Thinking of getting a relaxing beauty treatment in Guildford.  What do you think I should have, facial, massage or pedi?
Enjoy the BMS 

Donkey.  So sorry to read your news   

Just off to do a bit of shopping now.  Have a good day my lovelies

Tra


----------



## Twiglet

Hi Everyone

Thank you for your responses - just wanted to check the AMH thing - apprently there are different ways of measuring it?  Mine is 5.25pmol/l whatever that means.  Is that the same way of measuring it as everyone else?

Ally - My lining was scarily at 3mm on day 10.  Orignally they put me on HRT oestrogen to thicken it - on the first go it moved to 5mm and I fell pg, but miscarried.  My new consultant will be getting me on 'hevay duty' oestrogen and viagra. Fingers crossed it works.

Pix - thank you for making me laugh about the  !  Have a good time at the turkish bath!

Anna - The lining stays thin all the time - at 3mm.  They haven't tried any 'major' drugs yet and I'll see what next month brings.

RE: Menopur, I was on 1 phial every other day for three shots as well as clomid (this is for IUI, not had first IVF yet). They would then stop as I was producing too many 'eggs' (which I thought they were at the time.)  That is why my AMH test was a shock.

Thank you again to all of you, I am starting to feel a bit better, but still scared.

Michelle


----------



## Ourturn

Pix - great news re your tooth and the follies  I gave up on the breakfast shake...I couldn't keep it down. I am ordering the maca in tablet form. I take everything else the iste recommends through out the day. Only thing I can't work out how to get down is the spirulina down. 
I found this link for recipes incorporating maca...I have a load of powder I don't want to waste:

http://www.maca.co.uk/cooking-with-maca-powder.html

I'm going to try the banana milk shake with peanut butter and courgette bread.

x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## LV.

HCG only 0.3 so BFN for us. 

Balls

x


----------



## Little Me

Oh Lucy


----------



## Ourturn

LV - I'm so sorry


----------



## Miranda7

Oh LV, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Züri

sorry LV


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Lucy hon - I am so so sorry - this really sucks - I am gobsmacked and gutted for you. Big hugs - here for you when/ if you need


----------



## Donkey

Thank you for all your kind words and support.

LV   

xx


----------



## Miranda7

Oh Donks, I can't believe I missed your news - so sorry petal. xxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Ladyverte, I am so sorry for your news.  Life just sucks sometimes doesn't it.

Miranda. I am sleeping with the Cerne Abbas Giant under my pillow now.


----------



## Miranda7

Blimey Trace, he'll have your eye out from there!


----------



## mag108

Donkey I am so sorry that I missed your news yesterday eve, I am am so sorry to hear hat it hasnt worked. Its very hard. sending you a hug, take good care  

and Lucy: very sorry to hear that, I had such hopes for you. Please take good care now and get yourself some treats. Wont make the pain go away but you deserve treats bigtime.  

off on our hols tomorrow, packed a fine big case! HHHHot were we are going 34-36˚ crikey.
love to you all for this week you are all such great women!

XMAG108


----------



## popsi

donkey and LV... my heart goes out to you both and your DH xxx take care


----------



## purple72

Oh Lucy hunny, so very sorry huny!

Big hugs to you and DH

Sx


----------



## Malini

Lucy and Donkey - I am so sorry.  The grim reality of what we face is so sad, and I feel for you both.  I wish I knew how to make this less painful but that is what it is - really, really painful.  And Lucy being a bridesmaid today must be awfully hard.  You are a brave woman.

LW - You are on my mind too always.  I hope you managed to find some respite this weekend from all the terribleness that you are facing at the moment.

  for all you lovely women.

EC went really well for me and they found 8 eggs - unsure how and whether they are any good - but am happy that the number 8 and me can be put together truthfully in one sentence.  I know the road is strewn with so many negative possible outcomes from here on out but I am trying to BELIEVE.

But in the face of Donkey's and Lucy's news, it is hard.  But I am buoyed by Anna's (sobroody) positive consultation and Anne's spirit.

Hope you went on okay today Purple, and didn't need GA.

Ally - Enjoy Duran Duran!

Tracey - Will be sending a fertility prayer to the g-ds for you tomorrow.  I'd say make sure whatever treatment you go for is non-toxic, so a pedi/mani may not be the answer.  Just my crazy concerns though. 

M xxx


----------



## Swinny

Lucy and Donkey - I am so so sorry     

Anna - Glad things went well xx

Ally - OOOhhh Duran Duran are my fave!! Have a fab time my lovely xx

Tracey - Good luck for tomorrow chuck  

Mag108 - Enjoy your jollies chicky and we'll catch up for coffee when you get back xxx

Hello to the rest of the lovely ladies   on team PR today, hope you are all having lovely weekends xx


----------



## purple72

Just a quickie ladies in the light of the sadness today

All went well today, told Raef about Dr Thum's indtructions, - bend catheter 45 degrees, slide over hump then turn catheter 180 degrees - He said he just did exactly as I said and now we have Lily and Iris on board! (DH decided as that's what he has in bloom in the garden at the mo) When we started the ET we had one 4 cell and one 2 cell, then the 2 cell split to a 3 cell by the time she took the pic! 

Very happy, now just need the next 12 days to fly by without a period!

Love and hugs to all 

Sx


----------



## Malini

Congrats on being PUPO Purple!!!!  Lovely names and here's wishing for you.
M xxx


----------



## purple72

Thanks Malini hunny!!

  for lot's of Barry white action in the love lab tonight for you!!! 8 Eggs wow!!

Hello to everyone else xxx


----------



## Malini

Our lovely Kate has left it on while she is in Blackpool - bet the neighbours think she's bonkers!!!! I think she is wonderful.

Much appreciate your kind words Purple and hope you are resting up today, and Zuri  I forgot to say that it is a long time since I felt the word minx could be connected to me!!! Thanks for celebrating my news.

M xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Malini n- 8 eggs, wow! Here's hoping they get jiggy in the lab tonight    

Purps - fantatsic news, congrats on being Pupo. Take it easy    

Been pulling out bloody ferns and I'm shattered. They have a ridiculous root system. The birds must drop seeds all over the garden    Off to make a fish pie 

x


----------



## Malini

Oh yummy Anna, can I come to you for dinner Thank you for your good wishes .  Yes, ferns are a nightmare.  I had the fight earlier in the Spring and in the Peak District they grow like weeds bc it rains ever so much here 

M xx


----------



## Pixie75

LV:    I'm so gutted for you, it's an awful feeling and we all know how hard it is. Take care.   

Purps: Congrats on Lily & Iris! Please stay with your yummy mummy you ikkle ones.   

Malini: Wow, what a great great crop! Best of luck for fertilisation in the love lab tonight.   

Tracey: I might be wrong but not sure if massage is a good idea after transfer? I'd go for a pedi if I was you!
Best of luck for tomorrow   

Anna: I haven't even opened my parcels yet but I'm already beginning to feel    Thanks for the link - I'll check it out.  

Alls & Steph: Loved your ** pics with ikkle Vivienne! Ahhh she is adorable!  

Lots of love

Pix xx


----------



## lucky_mum

*LV* and *Donkey* - absolutely gutted to read your news, I really am  - I have no words but am sending you both heaps of   

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum

Hi all

have had to read fast so very sorry if I miss anything important! 

*Purple *- congratulations PUPO lady! well done you and DH!  sending you stacks of    that Lily and Iris are the stickiest of sticky embies!   

*Malini* - wow! 8 eggs!  brilliant news - sending you lots of    for a great fertilisation rate! 

*Tracey* - have been thinking of you lots  - good luck for blast(!) transfer tomorrow   

*Ally* - yay! re your scan and EWCM!  hope you are having a fab time at Lovebox!  just so you know, I will be spending that cheque on one of these lovely blankets: http://www.mamasandpapas.co.uk/product-striped-knitted-blanket-gingerbread/786009400/type-i/ hope that's OK with you 

*Pixie* - glad all went well with the dentist and your op and that you are safely home 

Lots of    to anyone who needs them and    to those who need those! 

Vivvy is the loveliest little baby!  she is already sleeping through the night (virtually - she wakes up a couple of times for a booby-snack in bed and then I put her back over to her crib which is next to the bed and she goes straight back to sleep!)  I am feeling sooo blessed and we are still on 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## purple72

Just a quickie to wish tracey lots of luck for ET tomorrow! thinking of ya xxx

Sx


----------



## purple72

LadyV
  hunny, loving the rebellious streak! I'm the same when things go negative, I crack open the bubbly and don't drink water, then I have take out(pizza KFC) too much! ! (not a blue cheese fan)

Thinking of you, 

Sx


----------



## beachgirl

Donkey and LV    so sorry to hear your news x


----------



## beachgirl

Purps     congratulations on being PUPO xxx

Malini       for jiggyness last night  x


----------



## Nicki W

Donks and LV   so sorry girls    thinking of you - don't know what else to say  

Purps - congrats on being PUPO hun   what a turnaround for your cycle in the end!
Malini - ggod vibes for the love lab - hope you get some good news today   
Hi to everyone else - still looking out for you all     
Love Nicks


----------



## Malini

I am going crazy waiting for them to call.  Do you think they are fighting over who should make the call bc it is bad news

Grrr.  This process is bone chilling.

M xxx


----------



## Malini

I hate being right.  6 mature, 1 normal fertilization.  Eggs not great quality.  I suck.
It may take 1 embryo but doubt very much that that will be the case for me.
M xx


----------



## purple72

Malini hunny!! I know it's scant consolation but that's your special Embryo, that will be coming home to it's mummy soon! 

When are they going to do ET?


----------



## Han72

MALINI!! YOU DO *NOT *SUCK!!! How is this your fault?! Did you stick your head up your hoohah and say to your eggs, "Hey girls! Don't bother being good quality!" Or did you go in the lab and shake up the petri dishes or stick your finger in there to bugger everything up? No of course you didn't! So if the fertilisation rate wasn't fantastic, ok it's not the best news in the world but it sure as sh1t wasn't your fault!

Maybe they didn't give you the right stim drugs. Maybe they [email protected] up in the lab. Maybe your immune system is playing silly buggers. Maybe DH's sperm were a bit tired? The low fertilisation could be down to any one or maybe a combination of reasons but you can GUARANTEE that NONE of them were your fault or because you "suck". You bloody well don't! You're a fabulous, beautiful, intelligent woman who's been clobbered with the infertility stick! So you stop saying that right now or I'm coming round there to smack your bum!


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Malini hon - i totally agree with Nix - this is NOT your fault hon, not at all. I am so sorry, this must be very disappointing for you, but we mustn't forget about your one normal fertilised egg, we are all rooting for this being the one for you    

LV - honey so so sorry, i am so upset for you. Now you have some lovely red wine and blue cheese and shellfish and any other bloody contraband you can get your hands on lovely and when you feel like it get in touch and we can organise a meet up - we will cheer you up     

Tracey - I am guessing you are now a PUPO lady - I am so excited I could explode!! Hope all went well and look forward to helping you through the next couple of weeks.

I am so so tired, stayed up till 3am, went back to friends house after Lovebox and carried on laughing and dancing, it was brilliant, I started off quite self conscious and like I was having to force myself to have a good time but I ended the night jumping up and down like mad to Duran Duran who I thought were completely brilliant, Ben and I had a night we haven't had for a couple of years it was so much fun and it was lovely to remember what a good time we can have together. I did unfortunately drink a fair bit over the day (prob not great when I am potentially ovulating) but praying all okay and trying to hang onto the positives from the day!! Now nursing my hangover with tea and bacon sarnies!! 

Love to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Ooooh and sorry hiya   to Nix, Purps, Nicki and Beachy


----------



## Miranda7

Nixf01 said:


> MALINI!! YOU DO *NOT *SUCK!!! How is this your fault?! Did you stick your head up your hoohah and say to your eggs, "Hey girls! Don't bother being good quality!" Or did you go in the lab and shake up the petri dishes or stick your finger in there to bugger everything up? No of course you didn't! So if the fertilisation rate wasn't fantastic, ok it's not the best news in the world but it sure as sh1t wasn't your fault!
> 
> Maybe they didn't give you the right stim drugs. Maybe they [email protected] up in the lab. Maybe your immune system is playing silly buggers. Maybe DH's sperm were a bit tired? The low fertilisation could be down to any one or maybe a combination of reasons but you can GUARANTEE that NONE of them were your fault or because you "suck". You bloody well don't! You're a fabulous, beautiful, intelligent woman who's been clobbered with the infertility stick! So you stop saying that right now or I'm coming round there to smack your bum!


Yeah! What SHE said!


----------



## popsi

malini.. what nix said is TOTALLY right.. thanks nix where would we be without you xx ..none of this is your fault and remember you still have every chance of a BFP ! xx 

ally.. sounds fab hun, its great to remember how to have fun and enjoy  being together, its what we re-discovered last summer when we went on hols after final failure on tx.. and it really did do us the world of good, and dont worry about the alchohol as if you are ovulating best for your eggies to be happy and bubbly than sad xxx

love to everyone else, hope your all ok, the weather here is horrendous today !!!! been painting all morning then to mums for lunch now home and DH as gone fishing so i gonna do the ironing then maybe a little snooze before a few glasses of wine  

tracy.. hope your PUPO now hun xx

purps .. hope your resting xx


----------



## Ourturn

Malini - I second what Nix said       It only takes one    

Anna x


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Hi Anna  

Malini - just thinking of you and thinking it is so much harder when your hopes get raised like that, you get your 8 eggs and you begin to fantasise about all sorts of figures in your head and then you get your hopes dashed. Its a horrible sh!tty rollercoaster we are on. Still sending loads of     for your golden egg


----------



## Pixie75

Malini your post made me    Girls are right none of this is your fault but when there is nothing to turn to we are all very quick to blame ourselves - I do the very same thing! Please don't do this to yourself.  
Don't forget you are only 33 and your eggs really can't be bad, this was clearly not your body's fault. Sending you loads of virtual   I wish I could do more!

xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Pix honey - are you back in UK? How are you feeling? I am so glad the op went so well. Lets hope this is the code you needed to crack


----------



## Pixie75

Ally hello my lovely    Yes I got back today around lunch time and I'm now in bed resting   Really pleased to read you've had a brilliant time with Ben. It makes such a difference doesn't it? I missed Mike a lot while I was away and was hoping to jump on him but nah too tired to lift a finger let alone...  

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Malini

THANK YOU !!!!!  I know you're all right.  I dared to hope and like Ally said the fantasy took over.  I still have some hope for that one egg.  The blame part is that when I knew in my heart at 25 I should have a baby, I didn't get on and act on it.  I have let life happen to me: stayed in a job I hated for the maternity leave, completed an LLM because academia was a flexible job unlike what I dreamed of doing and now I am stuck doing not a lot in an effort to put everything into ttc.  But I know down deep that none of it is my fault - I just feel powerless to overcome it.  Sorry I made you  Pix.  I carry dreams for all of you in my heart all the time.  And Nix, you are hilarious.  You made me laugh when I was refusing to do anything but be miserable.  M xxxx    

  for you all.  You never have enough friends, I have learned, there is always room and a need for new ones when life takes a different turn.  I am grateful.


----------



## shortie66

Hello my lovely ladies  

Mallini sweetheart you are certainly not to blame for any this hunny.      We can all look back in our lives and wish we had done things differently/earlier/later whatever but really hunny there is no point in looking back as it achieves nothing for our future. What you have now is one great embie that will soon be snug in ur tummy.    

LV and Donks - my darlings im so so very sorry to read ur news today  i just wish for all of us to have our dreams come true      

Anne so sorry the old witch has turned up sweetie     

Tracey are u pupo now hun?   

Purps congrats on being pupo sweetheart hope ur taking it easy    

Hello to everyone     and     kisses all round.

Had a lovely time blackpool, and was talked into getting my palm read.  She mentioned to us a godson who will be the most special little boy in our lives, plus a lot of other very weird things that made me go all goose bumpy.  She then asked if i had any questions so i asked if she could see us ever having any children.  She said have we been trying and when i said yes she said the boy she had spoke about earlier will be "our boy", but she had been unable to say that before as she did not feel it would have been appropriate to confirm anything like that without being asked directly.  The time scale she has given us was 18 months.  Our tx takes place in 8 months and we all long how long a pregnancy is.  We will just have to wait and see  

Went to see funny girls cabaret show night.  All men in drag and was the best laugh in ages.    Oh well suppose id better go do some washing.

Be back later

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

All went well today.  I had two blasts put back, I got a bit confused when  they talked about grading but I think they grade A-C i think, 1 was a B/C and the other was a B/B.  The B/C was bigger but both looked OK.  Unfortunately, although 4 went to blast, 2 weren't good enough quality to freeze so no frosties. Not that I will be needing any as this WILL WORK.
I had acupuncture before and after.
The gestone was not nearly as bad as I thought.
I am off work Monday and Tuesday which will be nice.
CRM gave me a test date of 29th July if I am having a blood test or 31st July if a HPT.  I think I am just going to count 29th as my OTD and do a pee stick then - that is assuming I can hold out that long which is very doubtful.

Purple.  I am glad ET went smoothly - congratulations PUPO girl, my 2ww companion.  Here is some     for both of us.

Malini.  I can't add any more to what these wise girls have already said.  You do deserve this to be your time I will have everything crossed for your go


----------



## almond

Malini   I am so sorry. This is unbelievably cruel. I have been thinking of you all weekend. I am hoping more than I can tell you that that remaining embie is the one. I would like to break into the lab and tell it what a wonderful mother it would have in you. I have everything crossed x

Ladyverte and Donkey - I'm so so sorry. Thinking of you   Like Kate, I just want all of us to have our dreams come true and it breaks my heart. I wish there was something I could do. We are all here for you if there is anything we can do 

Purps - delighted you are PUPO, hope you are resting, sending you  

Ally - so happy to hear you had a good time with Ben, I was beaming reading your post. Dont worry about the drinking, sounds like it did you the world of good. Hope the bacon and tea helped  

Pix - hope you feel better after some rest  

Kate - oh wow re the palm reader  

Tracey - just seen your post, absolutely fantastic news!   

As to me, this weekend I have quite dramatically broken my pre-ivf cycle, anti-endo, immune friendly, pre-steroid and fit into wedding dress no wheat no sugar no dairy   eating plan - oops. During the course of the weekend I've had pizza, curry, chocolate, ice cream (with bits of cake in it for good measure), hamburger, cheese, flapjack, chips (to name but a few items which have passed my lips). Oops. Feeling guilty as I was being quite strict so I could feel I'd tried everything this time  but have to confess I have enjoyed it all the same and not quite sure I have finished yet ... have pill scan Tues and start stabbing any time from Fri onwards, so suppose I will try and rein myself back in tomorrow

If there were any justice in the world eating cake and chocolate and chips would be good for fertility  

Love to you all from a rather greedy and moderately repentant almond xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

I don't know what is going on with my laptop.  When I get to the bottom of a page of a post it goes mad and the screen starts flashing and it won't let me type anymore.

As I was saying
Malini, I have everything crossed for your golden egg.  I know it is really really disappointing but if this were a natural conception it would just be one fertilised egg that would result in a pregnancy.

Almond.  Good on you having a bit of a 'binge'  you can always get back on the straight and narrow.  

Ally.  So glad you had fun with Ben.  Sounds like a fab night

Thank you all for your warm wishes and good luck, I can feel your positive vibes.  This is such an amazing thread, everyone genuinely cares about each other's result.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## popsi

almond .. LOL !! sorry i know i should not laugh but it was so funny reading your list of forbidden foods you ate lol xxx dont feel guilty nothing can be done now, it will be fine xxx

tracy... woo hooo lady .. 2 lovely sounding blasts, you take it easy now hun xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

I forgot to say, for those of you who remember Nikki2008 who sadly lost her little boy at 20 weeks, well she is 6 weeks pg (seen a hb).  Fab news


----------



## almond

Popsi I am laughing too. I'm sure I shouldnt be quite so amused by it but I am


----------



## Han72

LV - so sorry hon 

Malini - Glad I made you larf my lovely!  All you have to do know is stop beating yourself up about stuff, you did what you thought was best at the time, what's so wrong about that?  Surely it makes sense to try and make sure you can support a family before starting one 

Oooh gwan Tracey PUPO lady!    
You too Purps!      

Ally - sounds like you had a fab time hon!

Almond - YUM! Good for you girl (although possibly not so good for your waistline ) But I've always thought it's a bad idea to completely cut everything enjoyable out of your diet..  but then, I have no willpower   

Hey Kate - I hope that palm reader's right!      

Love to all, gonna slope off soon as... I have a job interview tomorrow!!!  It's only the agency (so it's early doors) and it's a biiig salary drop but beggars can't be choosers innit!  I didn't think I was particularly worried about it but, as DH has just kindly pointed out, my stomach has been upset all day so maybe I am a bit nervous...   Wish me luck girlies!

xxx


----------



## popsi

nix... good luck lady !!!! go knock them dead hun xxx


----------



## shortie66

Almond - i love ur diet, i have been on the same one this weekend   Bit of what u fancy always does u good      

Nix - good luck for interview 2moz hun - fingers and eyes crossed - would say legs but im on day 10    

Tracey - woooo hoooooooo pupo lady       I also get the same with my laptop when typing a post    Whats that all about?  Very confusing  

Popsi hello sweetie pie are u still celebrating


----------



## LV.

Oh Almond your post made me giggle! I'm so with you on those naughty pleasures. I've drunk way too much vino, feeling like a right old soak. We had cote de boeuf (sp?) with the best roasties and yorkies and I'm not quite sure what I did to the gravy but it was GORGEOUS (probably all the lardy stuff around the edges!). Treats R US eh babe?!

Tracey - CONGRATS PUPO LADY -  2 blasts is blast-tabulous! I'm filled with such optimism for you on this one hun

Purple -    

Kate - glad you had a brill time, did you get a kiss me quick hat? Turn up the Barry White will you too please love? 

Malini - Oooo.... C'mon wee embie! Let's be having you... no slacking now... We want to see lots of dividing by tomorrow, you hear me?! 

Pix - welcome home! Are you back at work tomorrow?

LW - hello gorgeous, hope you've had a great weekend

Donkey - hoping for your miracle   

Ally - that's brill about your spangley day out, bet you felt all 20 something again. Ooooo that's the spirit, I'm going to seek out one of those days very soon, good for the soul. Thanks for the offer of a meet up and I will definitely take you up on that xxx

Nix - loving your work, don't go changing. Good luck for your interview - how can they fail not to love you? And if they need a reference....?! 

Hello everyone else   

We've been packing for most of today, only a week to go before we move so our flat is stripped bare - no pictures on the walls, most of the kitchen is packed up and my choice of shoes and handbags for this week is seriously compromised. So glad to have it done but have had to have some serious words with myself today. The empty flat has had my brain going on stupid journeys drawing similarities  of the empty flat to my "empty, childless life". *SLAP, SLAP!* Sorting myself out, but you know the drill girls.... Mixed feelings today of feeling very sorry for myself, followed by being angry for being sorry for myself when I'm about to move in to a new home and have lots of other things to look forward to. 

I have the worst AF - brown and clotty, looks like my insides have rotted (sorry TMI). A world away from last few months taking the herbs. Will go back on them if next month is the same. 

Have also started the DHEA again - not sure whether to do 50mg or 75 - what d'ya reckon girls?

LadyV xx


----------



## purple72

Evening ladies!

Hey tracey my PUPO pal!! congrats on 2 fab sounding blasts, I think you'll be fine with that test dat my EC was Thursday and I test 30th, I think you donor's EC was tuesday wasn't it? Then Lister tests 2 weeks from EC with HPT so 28/29th should be right!     for us both!

Nix hunny Loads of luck for tomorrow hunny- but you won't need it, you'll knock 'em dead!

Almond! wjat a lovely diet break! I too giggled at your feast this weekend!

Princess welcome back! rest up and Jump mike tomorrow!

Ally hope you are still on top of Ben- in all senses of the word   

Malini!    are you having your golden embie put back tomorrow?

Kate glad Blackpool was fun! you deserve it! hope that palmist was spot on!

LV I giggled at your compromised handbag selection this week! good luck with the move!   

Love and hugs to everyone you ladies are so wonderful!

Sweet dreams to all xxx


----------



## shortie66

LV-  hunny dont slap yourself about, ur life (in fact any of our lives) is not empty cos of no children.  Ur life only feels empty cos of what ur going through sweetheart.     BUT we will get there and we're here to help each other get there hunny.  So stop slapping and get packing.   

Hi pupo purps hope ur nice and relaxed sweetheart


----------



## lucky_mum

*Tracey* - congrats PUPO lady!  sooo pleased for you - sending you stacks of    for the 

Great news about Nikki2008 - was that another cycle of ICSI or a natural BFP?

*Malini* - so sorry about your fertilisation call   - I know you must be so disappointed but hang in there - praying that this is THE one for you   

Lots of love to all  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## purple72

Hey Steph hunny how is the lovely Vivvy? And her wonderful mummy & Daddy?

Sx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Nikki2008's pg was ICSI or IVF, not sure which.

My embies are called cheese & pickle.  I used to call Marcus pickle when he was a baby.  I hope they are snuggling in nice and tight.  I can't wait for the wait to be over.
I just realised that crm only prescribe prednisilone for 3 weeks max.  That won't help me if I am taking it to prevent MC.  ?Do you think a GP would prescribe me more when there is no evidence that I need it?


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies

I am soooo tired this morning and still in dressing gown 

Tracey hun surely ur gp would prescribe it if u talked to him about the mc's?  Its certainly worth a try sweetheart.   

Morning steph hows the lovely vivvy this morning?  

Hi pupo purps u ok sweetie?  

Suppose id better get washing on, oh my life is so exciting


----------



## Malini

Good morning all.  It feels better as it is sunny here.  Maybe the rain yesterday ruined my eggs.  Yes, that's why they were grey!!!  

Phone call came to say that egg with nuclei had divided.  The embryologist sounds like she needed a stiff drink before she spoke to me (very sweetly!!).  It is 2-cell now and hopefully will divide some more today and then we go for ET tomorrow.  I have to say most of the hope is gone, but there is a trickle.

Tracey - WOOHOO. I am so excited for you that I could burst.  Thank you for your positive vibes and sensible words.  I can feel the encouragement.

Almond - My dh laughed at you breaking into the lab.  That's so kind of you to say.    for the love and care.  Love your diet.  I ate a box of chocolates yesterday  .

Kate - Your weekend sounds fab!!! So pleased you had fun.  And yes, laundry isn't thrilling but it is nice to have clean clothes!!!

Nix - GOOD LUCK!!!! for your interview.  I know it is early doors, less money and not ideal but think how nice it would be to have somewhere to go everyday.


  Grrr, my computer is doing the flashing crazy thing too, so I'll stop now and come back soon.  THANK YOU lovely ladies.

XXX


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Morning all,

I haven't been posting for a while, but have been lurking! I could do with some words of wisdom from you lovely girlies though.  

I feel like I've got my head in the sand and that I need to start making some decisions re.ttc. We've been ttc naturally for nearly 2 years now, and I think I need to face facts that it just ain't gonna happen. We knew it was a long shot, but it seemed the least stressful and cheapest! I can't face anymore tx (at least with my own eggs.) 

We discussed adoption, we both were ok with it, but I just can't find any enthusiasm for it......I'm normally very pro-active about things I want, and tend to rush into things too fast if anything, so it's quite telling, that I did bugger-all about looking into adoption.

After following the stories of you girls on here I have recently started to consider DE. I broached the topic with DP and he was absolutely fine with it - his only concern was where we would find the money! I'm starting to feel excited about the prospect of this, but have still done very little about it! What is wrong with me?! I'm 38 so time isn't on my side really. I worry that the fact that I'm not making plans means that sub-consciously I've made a decision not to do anything, and that I don't really want children. I fell off the ttc tx cycle wagon after one disastrous attempt at IVF and have been too scared to even start it again. I know I would need to have blood tests, a scan to check my fibroids, DP's SA etc before we go any further, and I don't think I can face any of this.

And would you believe, last night DP finally suggested we look into getting a hot tub for the patio (yay - I've wanted one for ages!) and I found myself thinking - let's use the money for the hot tub rather than a DE cycle..... How shallow am I! 

I just don't know what I want. And I know no one can tell me. I just worry about time running out. Can anyone help me with the following questions:

- with a DE cycle, does age have any impact on success rates?
- What about lifestyle - such as weight, diet, alcohol, caffiene etc?? - also on success rates of DE?
- Anyone know if ALL fibroids should be removed prior to tx? I have a small fibroid attached to the outside of my womb, that my clinic said wouldn't affect tx when I had IVF because it wasn't intruding on the uterine cavity.

Lots of love to you all,
Jo Mac xxxx


----------



## Little Me

F it, just lost a massive post


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Malini - I have everything crossed for your embryo - let it be a fighter!

LV and Donkey - so sorry to hear bout your BFN's - take care of yourselves.  

Tracey and Purple - congratulations on being PUPO!!!!!!!!! And i have an awful feeling someone else is PUPO too - so sorry if i've forgotten someone......

Ally - lovely girl - sounds like a fab weekend! Go girl!

Kate and Anne - hi hons.

Hi Almond, Steph, Nix and everyone else - love to you all x


----------



## Little Me

Hi all again   

Alls- Glad you had a fab time with Duran & Ben. I used to sit behind John Taylor at my old chursh wehn I was about 14       

Pix- Glad you're back safe and sound  

Tracey- I hope this is your happy ending hun  

Malini- Hoep you're better today   really pleased for you and I hoep this too is your happy ending  

Kate- Glad you had a fab weekend hun  

Puprs- Hope you're taking it easy lovely  

Nix- Lots of luck today hun  

Lucy & Donks  

Wonderful news about Nic, she's a lovely girl  

Hi Jo- Nice to see you  

Love to everyone


----------



## shortie66

Jo darling im still ur beatch but im afraid there is a bit of a bum smacking coming up for you here    Sweetheart you are only 38 not 108, so really there is no immediate rush for you to decide anything at all yet     Yes perhaps you do need to make some decisions but they do not have to be made today or tomorrow.  So please hunny take ur time with your decisions and have some fun while ur making them, if you want ur hot tub you bloody well have it     Im 43 in 2 weeks jo and i'll be going for a donor cycle next march so when i have my boy (palm reader satday told me that   ) i'll be the grand old age of 44.  Will i feel old at that age?  who knows, i only know that its my dream and hopefully that dream will come true.  

Now with a de cycle i dont think our age has anything to do with the success rates i think its more the donor age and egg quality.  Lifestyle i suppose will make a difference, i HAVE to stop the **** now and make an effort to get fit lose some weight eat healthily (all those things i keep meaning to do   )  Im not sure about the fibroids hun but if you email ur gynea perhaps could he let you know?  I havr adhesions and scars on outside of womb and have been told they wont make any difference.

DE is not an easy decision to make or come to terms with, emotionally for me anyway i always had the idea of a little girl with my blue eyes and white blonde hair, BUT even if this were genetically my child (and i use that term loosely now) there would be no guarantees that it would like me. I am a very firm believer now in nuture over nature.  Our child will be ours completly and no one elses,  i will have just adopted a kind donors eggies to give us that chance, cos once its in my belly its MINE  

Hope this helps in some way, sorry if i've waffled on a bit.   

Hi anne u had a nice weekend hunny?   

Hi to everyone else, gotta go scottie waiting for me 

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Aww thanks Kate - hun - yes, I know you're right about the age thing. It's just that, like all of us on here, I've been ttc for what seems like an eternity, and I'm absolutely paranoid about my age. ( I feel like I'm 108!! And I look it - you should see the bags under my eyes!   ) I'm dreading my 40th birthday already. (But I'm trying to put a positive spin on it - I'm already planning a physical challenge to celebrate it - possibly running the length of Hadrian's wall...)  

Since my post I've done a bit of research on fibroids - looks like the general consensus is to remove them just in case. I'm just worried about surgery - I had a large fibroid removed when I was 30 and that op f***ed up my tubes.

I've thought long and hard about DE, and part of me is sad that a DE baby won't look like both of us. But you're right - 'biological' babies wouldn't necessarily either. 

Thanks Kate - yep, you are still my b*tch!!!

love,
jo xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Bullocks just lost my huge post.  , FF isn't being nice to us today, only got 5 mins so will have to be shorter than the last one.

Donkey & LV - I was so sad to read your news, hope you are both OK and being looked after.  

Anne - Hope AF has calmed down a bit and you aren't too rushed off your feet at work with your brother being away, DH thinks the CBFM is rubbish I have now had 1 low and 12 highs this cycle on CD 18 so don't think I will be getting a peak just want it to go back to low now though.

Tracey & Purple - Our PUPO ladies sending you both loads of     &    for your 2WW's.

Nix - your posts always make me giggle, wish I had your way with words.

 to everyone else, gotta scoot now, work is a calling...


----------



## Jumanji

LV/Donkey - so sorry to hear your painful news; I hope you are both comforting yourselves in whatever way works and that you will be back on track when you are ready.  We are all thinking of you. Please don't give up hope.

Tracey - great news on the blast transfer!  Don't worry about the lack of frosties - as you say, you won't be needing them!  Now time to relax PUPO lady.  Thank you for letting us know about Nikki - I do hope all goes well for her this time.

Purple - another PUPO lady; time for you to take it easy!

Ally - I agree with your strategy of not telling Ben about the EWCM; I NEVER shared that type of thing with DP - I just concentrated on making myself irresistable at the right times!  I am also SO GLAD you had such a good evening out - you so deserve for things to go wel!

Malini - as others have said please do not blame yourself for the fertilisation rate; there is absolutely NO EVIDENCE that this is anything to do with your eggs! You are only 33 so your egg quality will be fine. And many, many women have got pregnant with a single embryo being transferred - remember in much of Western Europe it is standard to only transfer one!  And you have nothing to reproach yourself for in your life chocies - even fertility docs don't start making us women feel like [email protected] about age until our 35th birthdays!  Now do try and think positive about ET tomorrow!

Anna - I am so glad you had such a lovely positive consultation; please do listen to the doc and accept what happened as an unfortunate month and move on. You did very well on the LP so hopefully that will be repeated. Not long until the holiday now!  Please at your sale shopping success!

Twiglet - please do not be depressed about your AMH results; as Ally said, it can fluctuate a bit, whatever docs say, and, even if not, you are still within the normal range.  And your response shows that everything is functioning just fine.  I am not sure why they even gave you the test but whatever you do please don't worry; it is a very new test and there may yet be more of a range of values than the doctors understand.  Just as some people are below or above average height, if they still can still function normally (i.e. they can reach light switches and don't bump ceilings!) it doesn't matter.  The same applies to any biological function be it blood pressure or AMH.  My blood pressure is habitually at the extreme low end of normal but that doesn't make it inferior or superior to someone on the high end of normal - if you are within range you are FINE!  I am not a lining expert so someone else will be able to advise better there!

Kate - glad you had fun in Blackpool!  I hope the palm reader is right!

Almond - please do  not worry about the odd binge!  OK it is nice and beneficial to eat healthily BUT the stress of keeping it up 24/7 is not good so I think relaxing sometimes is a very good thing! 

Stillgrumps - I think others can advise better but it doesn't seem to me they have tweaked your dose enough.

Pixie - so pleased about the fibroid and follies!  All fab!  I have to confess I am not surprised about the dentist here.  They ALWAYS seem to find a reason to do something (preferably expensive!) when I go - I have started to decline things and get them to explain more now but I have to confess I don't find them entirely trustworthy.  Sorry to anyone here who is a dentist!

Swinny - how are the cats?

Popsi - how the match wait going?

Nix - good luck in the interview!

Anne - hello there! How is little Charlie?  BTW I think I forgot to say I am pleased about J's reference.  I'd still like to see his old firm put through it in a tribunal but I know they are stressful so I am glad you have avoided that!

JoM - good to see you.  I don't know much (anything) about DE but lots of ladies here do so they should be able to help.  My main comment on your post is that I don't think 38 is any age to be thinking there is a hurry if you are looking at DE.  I know when you have been involved in fertility treatment to any extent at all it is easy to get hung up about your age but 38 really isn't that old at all.  My sister was 38 (2 days shy of 39) when the twinnies arrived and, once she was discharged into the ordinary pregnancy care system, nobody mentioned her age as being an issue at all.  She kept raising it because it was raised all the time as an "issue" when she did IVF but the pregnancy docs just dismissed it as a non-issue. So I wouldn't hurry on account of your age!

Driver - sorry you lost a long post!     

LW - thinking of you and hoping you are feeling better.

lots and lots of love to everyone I have missed

All fine here.  Posy's incision is healing nicely and she is pretty much back to normal.  She still seems to give off a certain vibe since her neutered brother tried to sh%g her the other day (we stopped him).


----------



## Ourturn

Just a quicky, snowed under at work 

Malini - you have cell division yay!    

Tracey and Purps - congrats on being pupo    

Jo - I agree age doesn't matter with de...look at the 60 year old who had a de baby boy, and the 67 year old who had twins last year. Not advocating leaving it that late, but just to say there is no rush with de.

 to everyone


----------



## Little Me

any news from Nix?  
Hope you got on well hun

Anna- yo!  

kate- Hun, had a ncie weekend ta  

Jo/Kate- Since I've been looking at DE, I find myself looking at families...the first thing I do is look at the child then look at the mom to see if they look like her....it's amazing how many kids don't partic look like their mom but do look like their dad...ok course it works vice versa but it does help. And that's not meant to sound vain..I am more than happy with our little one looking like his/her dad as my lovely Jas is gorgeous. Hope that makes sense  
My brothers boys are a typical example...Tom looks nothing like my SIL and is the image of Paul, and my other newphew Ed looks a bit like Amanda but nothing like Paul- crazy eh!

Driver- Hmm, the CBFM isn't behaving itself really is it  
Maybe it's still getting to know you?  

Hi LJ & Anna


----------



## LV.

Girls I'm having a shocker. We are supposed to be moving on Saturday but looks like it's all about to go tits up. We agreed this Sat as the date ages ago and the *vendor agreed* and we gave notice on our flat accordingly. We've tried to exchange today and the vendor now wants to do it in 2 weeks! We're homeless from Saturday so it'll mean staying ion a hotel and paying for storage for all of our stuff. My solicitor has already ordered the funds from the mortgage company too - ahhhh!!! Both sets of solicitors are saying the other hasn't confirmed the completion dates and they haven't heard from the other side - one of them is lying! I've worked out that 2 weeks in a hotel in London plus eating out for that time, storage costs and other bits and bobs like lost deposit for removal firm and penalties from mortgage company for sending the money back will come in at the region or £2k which we just haven't got. I can't see how the house is going to go through unless he moves out this Saturday and he said he's not packed up his house yet and there isn't time. Why did he agree to complete this weekend if he wanted to do it in 2 weeks?!?!? We've been working towards this date for about 6 weeks now - the vendor has known and agreed to it all that time ago.

I'm about to burst a blood vessel!

Oh, and went to the doctors to try and get Reductil (fingers crossed Zuri!) but he refused to prescribe it to me as my blood pressure is raised - I'm not blo0dy surprised!!!

Really not sure what the hell we are going to do. I'm hoping the very frank conversation I've just had with the agent will buck him up as he sees his commission flying out the door.

Sorry for the me post!


----------



## Jumanji

oh dear lord Lucy - as if you haven't got enough to deal with right now.


----------



## fluffy jumper

Lucy.  Don't people think that they are messing around with other people if they suddenly change their mind about moving date.  I hope they have a change of heart.  I don't suppose your landlord will let you stay another couple of weeks in your current flat.

Nix.  How was the interview?

Jo.  As the others have said, age isn't a major factor with DE, it is not a factor in terms of success rates.  Someone on my clinic board got a BFP first time and she is 45.  It is just for your own energey levels you might want to not leave it too late.
In terms of looks, Max doesn't look anything like his Dad at all - DH is mixed race half indian and Max doesn't look like it at all.  I don't think he looks that much like me either.  They can so closely match you with your donor in terms of height, eye and hair colour, it would just be that he or she might not have your nose or mouth.  Also, a friend of mine looks just like his step dad and people are always saying 'you can tell you are father and son'.
My way of dealing with things like this is not to think too deeply about it - I'm not saying that is the right way.  I tend to just get on with it because what I want is another child to be a sibling for Max and for me to love and I know that I would love him or her just as deeply as I


----------



## fluffy jumper

this flashing thing is very annoying.  As I was saying.
I woudl love him or her just as deeply because.  The main reason I wanted to DE over adoption is that I knew I wouldn't be very good at social workers judging me, I would hate all the what i see as 'right on, politically correct, you have to think like this' stuff.  Sorry Laura and other social workers if I have got it all wrong.
I just want to be left alone and not worry what someone else is thinking of me.

I don't think the did any blood tests throughout my DE treatment as my HIV etc were up to date.  When I was matched I had to have a prostap jab for DR after my next AF, then after next AF had to take oestrogen tablets.  It is odd having a treatment cycle when you aren't doing much yourself.  To be honest it still doesn't feel real that i have two embies inside me.

i would do some reading on here so you can decide whehter it is best for you to have treatment abroad where your offspring can't trace the donor or here where they can.  There are pros and cons for both and it is a very personal decision.  You seem to be able to have tx in some countries almost immediately.  I had thought there were long waiting lists in the UK but at CRM they seem to match people in about 3 months.


Purple.  I hope that Lily and Iris are thinking about snuggling in nice and tightly over the next few days.


----------



## purple72

Hello ladies

Lily & Iris say hello to Cheese & Pickle   lets hope they meet each other in about 9 months time   

Hello everyone else so crap at perso's at mo, but wanted to send Lucy a big virtual    you really don't need this right now!

Love to all xxxxx


----------



## popsi

lucy.. oh no you poor thing, why is life dealing you this horrible time xxx thinking of you honey 

purps and tracey.. i can see a double wedding in 25 years.. cheese and lily and pickle and iris    (sorry i am a romantic at heart  )

love to everyone else sorry no time for personals xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

I hope you are right Popsi.   

it is very quite here this evening.

DH is being very good - just spent half an hour rubbing hard skin off my feet and giving me a foot massage.  

I keep trying to focus on my womb to see if I can feel any implanting going on.  A bit mad as I don't have the kind of body which feels when it is ovulating or AF is on her way.


----------



## lucky_mum

Hi all 

Quick SOS!

just wondered if any of you girls that I sent a DVD to last year of recording of our quiz still had the DVD? I had the original on our DVD recorder but it seems to have lost all recordings made before September last year! (has always been temperamental and nearly thrown through the window many a time!    )

Beachy? Mira? Laura? Ophelia? (can't remember who else had one!)

If so could one of you post it back to me? 

Thanks girls!

*Malini *-    for your little embie - good luck for ET 

*Lucy* - so sorry to read of your vendor problems - hope it will all work out without you losing £k X ? 

*Purps & Tracey* -     for Lily & Iris and Cheese & Pickle! 

*Jo* - hi hon!  as the others have said, I don't think age when receiving donor eggs has much bearing on success rates - one of the Reprofit girls (FF name lana-morales) has triplets and she was in her early 50s. But as Tracey said, your general energy levels for coping with a baby (or two!) will be greater the younger you are, obviously. I would definitely try to get yourself into good physical and mental shape, stop smoking etc, I am sure that this was a factor with me (I smoked 30-40 a day before starting IVF and am sure it took my body a long time to get over it/get healthy). I do know that one of the overseas clinics - Serum in Athens (which was next on my list after Reprofit) - always advises removal of fibroids before DE (or any IVF) tx, they believe it definitely affects success rates/implantation.

I would get your hot tub if you really want one - but follow DE options at same time maybe? you could do as I did and if you are happy to go abroad for tx, maybe get your name on a waiting list for somewhere like Reprofit (waiting list currently about 11 months so booking for June/July 2010 I think) and get your head around the idea/and the finances etc in the meantime. They don't ask for any money until the month before so you could always cancel if you change your mind - just a thought!  feel free to PM me if you ever need/want to talk about DE stuff  from my own point of view I can honestly say I have no regrets whatsoever and am so glad I stopped the BFN merry-go-round with my own eggs when I did - I now wouldn't have things any other way, as Vivvy is truly my dream baby, am so, so in love with her. 

She is wonderful, we went out today visiting/showing her off to people and she was a little angel all day, we were so proud! (she started smiling a couple of days ago - not wind! and it is so sweet!) we saw lots of people while out and about - anyone who has seen my ** pics will have seen how much she looks like my DH (down to the big brown eyes already/dimpled chin!) but I had 3 or 4 people today insist (without knowing anything about DE) that she has my nose/mouth/hands (she has a little turned up nose like me, and long fingers with same shaped nails  ). Also one of my oldest best friends last week decided she looks just like my Mum. When they say she looks like me in any way I just smile as normal and say do you really think so? thank you! etc (and have to admit it does make me very  !) though I did really want our baby to look like DH I know how lucky I am for what has become our reality. Am also sure nurture is so strong that once she is developing her little personality and talking/copying my mannerisms etc then similarities will be commented on even more! people really do see what they want to see!  Hope this helps! 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Jumanji

I think when Steph says she now wouldn't have it any other way, she echos a lot of DE mums.  My sister's friend says she is so glad she didn't use her own eggs now because she wouldn't have her son then!  Like Steph, she also gets told her son looks like her.  I don't know if the clinics all match donors very closely or if we all just assume things when we see a mother and child together or if the child picks up some characteristics in the womb or something.  It may well be the last and they just don't know enough yet.


----------



## Little Me

Hi girls  

Lucy- FFS, what on earth are these vendors playing at, like you say, someone is lying. This is the last thing you need hun. maybe landie will let you stay on a couple of extra weeks   

Tracey & Purps- How are my lovley pupos today. Love to L & I & C & P     

Malini- Wehnis ET hun? today /  

Steph- It's funny you should say about when Vivvy developes her little personality she will copy you- Jason always says to me (if I  ever have a bad moment about it all) that when our little one comes along she/he will pick up my mannerisms & little ways (god help the mild OCD   )
I've been lookiing out for the postman  
Steph, also can I ask, did you tell anyone?
I have told my brother only that DE seems like only option


Love to everyone.

xxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies 

Just a quick one as i gotta go cheer my bf up she feelin down in dumps.

LV christ hunny hope things get sorted for you today    

Anne i have told my family and closest friends about de situation, all of them have been positive and supportive.  As for everyone else well its none of their business so they can go and sod off.  Must admit tho if one of my closest friends had been unsupportive it mite have made me think "are they a real friend"  

Hi steph lj and everyone, gotta go and take scottie some burgers, can u believe he runs a sodding burger van and forgot to take any with him.  No wonder im doolally living with him


----------



## Little Me

Hi Kate-     at Scott


----------



## almond

Hi ladies, sorry for the me post   have just had my baseline scan and we are going ahead but unfortunately my FSH has shot up to 21 (previously 6 / 7 albeit with high oestradiol) - and that was on day 1, not even on day 3 - and I have been crying all afternoon. I know others are in a worse position FSH wise than me and I know it doesnt mean the end of tx with my own eggs, but I cant stop crying. I was kind of clinging to my normal FSH as the one thing which was going right (and maybe burying my head in the sand just a little bit) and now that's gone too. Just one of those moments when the sadness and reality of your own situation hits you, I suppose  

I know there is still a chance etc etc etc, but I have to be honest and say that I am starting to get tired of the fight. If it was just low AMH / high FSH I might feel like I had a chance of winning, but I am battling endo and immunes as well. I couldnt feel any more negative about my cycle   My negativity scares me as well, I'm sure it isnt helpful. But to be honest, I dont feel like I have the energy to fight that either. I feel like my whole life is at stake here. It isnt just about having babies, its about having children, teenagers, grandchildren. I cant see my life without children. I cant get my head around it.

I have to just cling to what we all cling to - that somehow I will get there, whether by my own eggs, by donor eggs, or by adoption. 

I dont know how I would do it without you on here .

Sorry no personals ladies and I'm really truly sorry if this post has upset anyone. Give it a day or two and I will bounce back and be ready for the fight again. Just sometimes it all feels too much, and so sad

xxx


----------



## shortie66

Oh almond sweetheart      Its so bloody hard and so unfair    Keep clinging on hunny were right there clinging on with you


----------



## Little Me

Oh Almond hun- As Kate said, we are right there with you  
I totally get what you mean when you said the reality of your own personal situation hits you- it's more like a friggin punch in the face too. Been there with you hun  
Keep the hope, we all have to , it's all we have sometimes and then sometimes you think oh FFS, who am I kidding- it's NEVER gonna happen...but, one day, somehow, it will hun.
One of the girls on the Jinemed thread who was in Turkey when I was there who had EC/ 2 follies/ no eggs   who was just about to go for a DE Cycle in Setpember I believe has just got a miracle natural BFP. That was against so many odds hun  
Here if you need a chat   

Hi Kate


----------



## Jumanji

Almond - I know from seeing it before here that each time someone gets a "bad" hormone result it is very upsetting and can send you into a real tailspin of despair.  

Please please try and focus on the positive things - you are only 35, you did produce 4 eggs last cycle which isn't bad at all and this time they are actually treating your immunes.  These are factors in your favour.  

I know it is terribly hard because docs place so much emphasis on FSH but it really is just a number.


----------



## Jumanji

Just realised I haven't congratulated Tracey on being PUPO - congrats Tracey!


----------



## Ourturn

Almond, honey          I often  feel the same way and totally understand how you fee, but you have to forget about the amh result and try to be positive about this cycle. 
Anna x


----------



## Pixie75

Almond oh honey I’m so sorry you are feeling so low.   I know the feeling! My last FSH result which was done months ago and it was 30 something and since then I’ve decided not to get it checked again for my mental health. It only upsets you as there is nothing you can do about it. Having said that, even though my FSH went higher, my second cycle was much better compare to the first one and there was 6 months between them. So I’ve had lower FSH and **** egg quality and higher FSH but top grade embryo. You really can’t let these figures upset you and mess your hormone balance even more. We are all here for you, please take care of yourself.  

Lots of love,

Pix xx


----------



## beachgirl

Almond     so sorry hun x


----------



## Little Me

Pix- Did you really say poop or was it something more naughty?


----------



## shortie66

Anne pixie is a princess, and princesses dont swear      

Im feeling fed up to today too not tx related for a change.  Just feel so FAT. Nothing fits and anything new im trying on just makes me feel worse and fatter as i have to look at my fat little body in the changing room mirror    Just realised tho the top i have on does not make me look fat   (doesnt make me look thin either tho)  So im just gonna gets loads of these tops and dye them different colours, one for every day of the week me thinks


----------



## Pixie75

no hon - I wrote sh!te but it obviously didn't like it and changed it to poop!


----------



## Little Me

Kate- hun, I know those feelings too. You're lovely so stop worrying  

Pix- Hmmm, yes I thought so. That's my girl!


----------



## shortie66

Ooooo pix you naughty girl    

Anne at least we have huuuuge titties hun   unfortnatly for me i have the huge stomach **** and thighs to go with them


----------



## Little Me

Kate-


----------



## Pixie75

Anne: When are you off on hols hon? I bet you can’t wait to go now!  

Kate: I’m a fake princess!    

Anna: OMG, how disgusting does Spiruluna taste?   I made myself smoothie and the colour was sh!t green and the taste was worse! I’m definitely not drinking that! I’d rather have wheatgrass, I thought that was bad! I add all the rest of the stuff I've ordered to my cereal in the morning as there is no time to make smoothie!  

Purps/Tracey: Lots of love to our PUPO’s. Hope the ikkle ones are snuggling in nicely. 

Ally: 

Nix: How was the interview? Hope you've got the job.  

Malini: Wishing you all the luck in the world for ET.  

Donkey & LV:  

LJ: Hope all is well with you and the ikkle one. When will we see you on **?

LW: Thinking of you.

Lots of love and hugs to the rest of our PR gang!

I’m back at work and rather busy! Not a happy bunny as one of my colleague is not feeling well yet still insisting on being around to spread his germs! Seriously, how can people be so inconsiderate sometimes? Go home and rest up! Grrr!  

Pix xx


----------



## Little Me

Pix- 2 months and 1 day...I've even done a ticker, how sad am I   
It seems like ages but I'm so excited to have something to look forward to   x


----------



## Pixie75

Can't see your ticker honey   I've got no holiday left   I only have 7 days left which I will need to use to cycle again before xmas! Life sucks!


----------



## shortie66

Pix ur not a fake hun, ur stunning hunny wished i looked half as good as you    

Anne not that ur counting eh   

Trying to decide whether to rejoin weight watchers (or fat club) tonight.  There is a meeting on at 6.30 just down the road from me    I really do need to lose some of this flab as its really bringing me down now and not having a job doesnt help.  I go to butlins in 2 weeks bed/brekkie and evening meal so im bound to put a few pounds on there.  Im 11stone 12lb now    and really dont wanna go over 12stone again if i can help it.  Can we have a vote for me please im so undecided


----------



## Little Me

Kate- WW is meant to be brilliiant, or slimming world?
xx


----------



## Ourturn

Pix - Spirulina is vile and looks evil I did warn you   I was reading that maca had a sweet taste like vanilla or chocolate!  I don't think so! I am ordering maca and spirulina in capsule form to swallow instead.
Re your collegue, spric tea tree oil, wipe anything she touches with dettol wipes and keep offering hand sanitiser everytime she blows her nose. Maybe she'll get the hint!    I keep hand sanitiser in my bag as I meet loads of people everyday at work, and we've had 3 people off with swine flu in this office building. 

Kate - I spend forever trying to find stuff in my wardrobe which hides my tum. I'm doing ww (without joining) as I know the points value of most things. Didn't shift any weight with SS. Had a healthy salad at lunch even though I was craving a bowl of chip! 

Hi Anne, LJ, Steph, beachgirl and everyonel 

I have just provided some training to a very good looking bloke...a rarity where I work. I came back all flustered!


----------



## Little Me

Oohh Anna


----------



## shortie66

Hey anna did u get a photo    I've been doing weight watchers since xmas (well trying to) without going and have put on 10lbs    think i must be going wrong somewhere


----------



## Little Me

Kate - You do crack me up


----------



## Little Me

....can anyone see my ticker by the way?


----------



## Pixie75

Kate: You are beautiful too honey don’t be so hard on yourself.   If you eat sensibly (e.g. no walnut whips  ) for a few weeks you’ll see the difference. I find the best thing works for me is that not eating after 6-7pm –it’s hard though!

Anna: You naughty girl! 

I don’t bother with hinting I’ve told him to keep away from us in the meeting this morning!   I said why the heck did you come in? He went into a client meeting and started coughing and the client was like errr what’s going on!   I’ve finally made him call his GP and about half an hour ago managed to send him home! What a weirdo!  
I use so much sanitizer it’s beyond belief, people think I’m a hygiene freak but I don’t want to get ill when I try to ttc like mad!


----------



## shortie66

Pix ughhhh like everyone wants his germs, get a face mask ready just in case he comes in 2moz and if he does, make him wear it.  

Can you believe i have had to put heating on to dry the washing    Tumble dryer broke ages ago and i thought (silly me) thats seeing as its summer i'd be able to dry it outside. That'll teach me    Wouldnt be so bad but they are all jeans and jumpers that we wore in blackpool and if i just leave em over airer to dry they dont smell fresh and i end up washing em again


----------



## shortie66

Pix i cant help the walnut whips im addicted   Its like being on drugs they keep calling me, and my car just seems to make a diversion all by itself to the shop where they are stacked so lovingly waiting for me to come and take them home


----------



## Ourturn

Well I can look in the window can't I?   I'm hoping that little bit of excitment has stirred my ovaries into action! CD10 and CB monitor is still low. DH is off for a week on Sat so hope I get a peak by then. Will be demanding BMS first thing before he leaves! 

Kate - remember you have to limit your points, walnut whips will not help! As I'm so short I'm only allowed 18 a day!


----------



## popsi

ladies..   ,, I have to say this board is an absolute godsend !! i came in from work feeling fed up as i have a sore throat and I am tired, then firstly i read almonds post and want to give you a huge    honey and tell you I know what yourfeeling and its horrible xx you will get there somehow someway (I felt so down this time last year when our tx failed, and look at me now I am an approved Mummy waiting for my child to come home forever and busy decorating a nursery.. ok our plans did not move the way we expected but I guess thats one of lifes challenges) xxx

and then.. Kate LOL !!! at your WW and putting on 10lb !! I am sorry but that made me laugh out loud ! 

pix.. and you with your work guy LOL !! dont blame you though x

anna.. you lucky devil   .. and yes window shopping is just fine x

anne..  I was shocked at you accusing pix of using bad language, and even more shocked that she did indead LOL !!

LJ.. how are you feeling hun xx

lots of love to eveyrone else.. and HUGE thanks or making me   .. your the best


----------



## shortie66

Anna walnut whip is 3 points or is it 3 and a half       

Hi popsi hunny


----------



## fluffy jumper

All this talk of swine flu.  i must admit one of the reason I hesitated about taking prednisolone is because it supressed your immune system which can't be a good thing if you are avoiding catching something.

Kate.  I don't think it matters whether you joing WW or SW or something else, you have to really really want to lose the weight over and above your love of nice food.  I don't mean that to sound patronising.

Anne, I can't see your ticker.  Maybe you made the same mistake as I did and paste it in your 'ticker' box in your profile, it only works if you paste it into your signature.  I don't know why.

Almond.  i am sorry you are feeling so so low.  I know there is nothing I can say to help you.  Just know that i am thinking of you    Your little saying below your pic 'if you are going through hell, keep going' is definatley one to keep in mind now.  I hope it doesn't take too long to feel a little better.


#A


----------



## fluffy jumper

Getting that flashing thing again.  
Anna, I go window shopping all the time  

Popsi.  I hope you get that matching call soon.

Pix.  Comiserations on having to go back to work.  

I have had a lovely day today, watched 6 episodes of desperate housewives - an 2006 season, I need to catch up so I can watch in when it comes on TV instead of having to buy a box set.  
Had massage this afternoon and a little mooch around the shops.  Shame i have to go back to work tomorrow.
DH did his first ever injection on me this afternoon and after all the worrying, on his part and mine he did fine.


----------



## shortie66

Tracey i know hunny i just cant seem to get motivated to do anything at the mo.  Had a serious think and am gonna join ww when i come back off holiday.  How are cheese and pickle doing today, getting snuggled in tight i hope    

Right ladies are you waiting for this 

I have my own ******** page      

Kate Lycett - piccie of me and me bro on wedding day will start adding you all as friends in about 5 mins and counting down


----------



## fluffy jumper

I will go on ** now.

I looked on the technical board and apparently the flashing screen thing is to do with internet explorer 8.  It only started happening when I downloaded 8.  They are going to sort it out.


----------



## Coco Ruby

Hi there,

I hope you don't mind me joining in - I've been reading the FF message boards for ages now and have found them so informative and supportive but I've felt a bit scared to join in.  I'm also not sure where is best to post, being an IVF'er, poor responder AND over 40!

As my info says at the bottom, I've had various tx with clomid and ovitrelle - one (brief) BFP in Nov 07 that was a chemical preg and nothing since then.  I've had a bit of a struggle with DP and moving to the next level (IVF) but we're there now!  I've had the hormone tests - my AMH halved in 6 months ...great...although my FSH isn't too bad.  I had 2 x Ovary stimulation test in Jan and Feb and got 5 follies on left, 2 on right which one consultant said was bad, another said was ok for my age!

So, am now on my first foray into IVF, on the LP, finishing the CP on Friday and start the drugs on Saturday    It all feels a bit daunting now that it's actually happening.

Sorry for going on but it's good to get it out - DH not really interested in detail and haven't told anyone else what we are doing...thanks for listening!

Good luck to all,
x


----------



## Malini

welcome coco ruby, i am 33 and wld kill for stim results like that!!!

very, very tired so just quickly reporting in that my embie has been replaced. i had a nice chat with the embryologist and she said that i probably don't have many good eggs left but there are definitely some - just bad luck.  

big hug to almond   so sorry you had that number waiting for you.

 to all.

well done tracey for getting to the bottom of the flashing; i have switched to my apple and it all better again>

ta for positivity gang.

m xxx


----------



## lucky_mum

*Malini* - congratulations PUPO lady  - sending your embie lots and lots of sticky velcro vibes   

*Anne* - we have only told our parents, my younger brother/SIL and one of my female friends... DH's brothers we are not that close to, so they don't know, and my older brother has Asperger's Syndrome so would find it hard to understand. We only wanted to tell people on a need to know basis.... to us it feels like it is not a secret as such (as in it wouldn't be the end of the world if people know one day, and when we tell Vivvy when we are ready, it will be up to her who she tells as she gets older) but right now it's private, and no-one else's business.

I am going to put the list up girls, but there are bound to be some errors on it - let me know if you see any and I'll put them right! 

XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## lucky_mum

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *Ali27*
2nd IVF - Lister - due to start June 2009 *Anna the third*
Planning 3rd IVF(?) - due to start ??/??/08*Bankie*
5th IVF - Lister - starting August 2009*Betty1*
looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*Bonchance*5th IVF - due to start soon*Bunjy*4th IVF - Lister? - consultation 19/02/09 *CathB*
contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*CPJ*
2nd IVF - Lister or Guys? - starting soon after BFN in September 2008*Jo McMillan*1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner *Lola C*2nd cycle to start soon - 1st cycle was BFN in May 2008*Lightweight*3rd ICSI - July 2009 - Jinemed - fly out to Turkey 28/07/09 *MillyFlower*4th ICSI cycle - maybe at the Jinemed?*Sammiejr*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Slycett*3rd IVF, this time with DE - Reprofit - booked for 29/03/10 *PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Babyspoons/Spoony*2nd ICSI - June '09 - currently dowregging *Emmachoc*Second FET following 2nd IVF cycle (1st FET produced son - Hari) - June '09 - ET ??/06/09*Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Malini*3rd IVF/ICSI - SP - ARGC - July 2009 - 1 embie - ET 21/07/09 - testing ??/07/09  *Purple72*4th IVF - Lister - June '09 - 5 eggs - 2 embies transferred 18/07/09 - testing 30/07/09 *Tracymohair*3rd IVF/ICSI, this time with DE - July 2009 - donor's EC 14/07/09 - 19 eggs of which T gets 9 - 7 fertilised - 2 blastocysts transferred 19/07/09 - testing 29/07/09 *Team PR members who need to update: * *Echappebelle*
7th IVF - SP - testing ??/11/08 - update required re result*Team PR members who have experienced a recent miscarriage or loss: * *Abdncarol* 1st IVF - Aberdeen - no heartbeat found 05/10/08 miscarried at 14 weeks  *AnnaofCumberland*2nd IVF - April '09 (after no response on 1st IVF) - tested 08/05/09 - HCG only 7 - biochemical pregnancy  *Angel55*
3rd IVF - January '09 - tested positive 02/02/09 but bleeding then falling HCG levels 06/02/09  *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - Natural miscarriage 21/06/08 at 12 weeks  *Cath J* natural pg immediately after failed fertilisation on 4th IVF - biochemical/very early miscarriage  *Elinor* 6th IVF - SP - January '09 - tested positive 07/02/09 but numbers went down  *Inconceivable* 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - tested positive 20/08/08 but biochemical  *Jeza* 1st IVF - tested positive 18/10/08 - miscarried at 5w  *Lincs Jax*8th IVF - June 2009 - biochemical pregnancy  *Nikki2008* 4th ICSI - premature labour started 27/10/08 - baby boy born too early at 20w - so sorry  - timed intercourse with trigger jab Feb '09 *Nixf01 (Paris Nix)* FET after 6th IVF & immunes - ARGC - April 2009 - tested positive 27/04/09 but levels falling *PamLS* 3rd ICSI - Lister - April 2009 - 8 eggs, 2 embies transferred - tested positive but, early miscarriage at 5 weeks  *Rachel78* 3rd IVF - SP - February '09 - 3 eggs, 1 fertilised - tested positive but, early miscarriage at 5 weeks  *Rose39* 3rd ICSI - 6 eggs/3 embies - tested positive 13/04/09 but missed/mc & ERPC 16/05/09  *Sonia7* 4th IVF/ICSI - Midland Fertility Clinic - 6 eggs, 3 fertilised - 2 heartbeats found at 6 week scan, but not there at 8 week scan  *Snic* 3rd IVF - tested positive 27/04/08 - miscarried at 6w  *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * *AbbyCarter*
4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  *Alegria*3rd IVF - Lister - November '08 - SP - cancelled due to no response after 6 days of stims  *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Ally1973*
3rd IVF - SP - Lister - cancelled due to no response  *Almond*
1st IVF - microdose flare - EC 19/02/09 - 4 eggs/2 fert - 2 embies transferred 21/02/09 - tested negative 07/03/09  *Anne G*
2nd IVF - Jinemed - April '09 - EC 16/04/09 - 1 egg - failed fertilisation ^higme^ *Anna1973*1st IVF - Lister - EC 29/11/08 - no eggs retrieved  *BDP (Becca - Ally's sister)*2nd IVF - April '09 - cancelled due to no response *Bobbi3*
1st IVF - SP - Hammersmith - EC 12/12/08 - 1 egg - abnormal fertilisation  *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - tested BFN? (update required)  *ClaireP*4th ICSI - Lister - tested negative September '08  *Dimsum*4th ICSI - HMC, Qatar - April 2009 - tested negative 23/05/09  *Donkey*
4th IVF - June '09 - currently stimming - EC 30/06/09 - 3 eggs/2 embies - tested negative 17/07/09  *Driver 225*
1st ICSI - tested negative 08/06/09  *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Elsbelle*1st IVF - cancelled due to no response 15/08/08  - considering using donor eggs at Serum, Athens *Emak*1st IVF - February 2009 - 1 egg collected/fertilised - ET 22/03/09 - testing 05/04/09 but started bleeding 02/04/09  *Fishface*2nd ICSI - tested negative 21/12/08  - follow up 29/01/09 *Jal*3rd ICSI - Chiltern - SP - 3 eggs/2 fertilised - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 13/03/09  *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jerseyspuds*1st IVF - Lister - April '09 - 3 eggs - ET 28/04/09 - started bleeding heavily day 12 of 2ww - tested negative 09/05/09  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Kazzie40*3rd IVF - Jinemed - May 2009 - 1 egg/1 embie - tested negative  *Kiwigirl*1st IVF - NZ - cancelled due to poor response  - *Ladyverte*4th IVF/ICSI - Jinemed, Turkey - "Cetrotide before menses" protocol - June 2009 - 2 eggs/1 fertilised - tested negative 18/07/09  *Latestarter* 4th ICSI - Jinemed, Turkey - April 2009 - no eggs at EC  *Lilacbunnikins*1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Lins1982*Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  *Littleareca*2nd ICSI - January 2009 - 1 egg transferred (plus 2 frosties) - tested negative 25/02/09  *Little M*5th ICSI - February 2009 - Lister - EC 23/02/09 - 2 eggs - failed fertilisation  *Mag108*1st IVF cycle - Lister - March '09 - 8 eggs - 1 blast & 1 comp morula - tested negative 28/05/09  *Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08*Minttuw*3rd ICSI - ARGC - tested negative 12/07/08  *Moth*1st ICSI - tested negative September '08  *Natasha6*3rd IVF - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 22/10/08  *Nova*3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Paw*2nd IVF - UCH - tested negative 22/07/08  *Pesca*1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation  *Pinkcarys*
1st IVF - 7 eggs - tested negative 31/01/09  *Pixie75*2nd IVF - Jinemed - microflare protocol - 1 egg - 1 embie transferred - tested negative  *Rachel (Moderator)*Fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in April 2009 - tested negative 16/05/09  *Rural Chick*2nd IUI - ARGC - basting 20/02/09 - tested negative 06/03/09  (1st IVF at Lister start stimming 04/04/09 if IUI doesn't work) *Sam22*1st IVF April '09 - Lister - cycle cancelled after no response after 9 days stimming  *Saffa77*2nd cycle - IVF - SP - EC 20/04/09 - no eggs collected, endometrioma found on only ovary  *Sheldon*2nd ICSI - LP - Norway - October 2008 - tested negative 05/11/08  *Shelly38*2nd IVF - Reprofit - October 2008 - cancelled due to no response  - booked for DE treatment August 2009*Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - tested negative May '08  - follow up 27/06/08*Siheilwli*4th cycle - ICSI - tested negative 17/10/08  *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *Sobroody1 (Anna) *
2nd IVF - Royal Shrewsbury - June 2009 - EC 03/06/09 - 2 eggs - one fertilised but failed to develop  *SpecialK*1st ICSI - EC 17/11/08 - 4 mature eggs - tested negative 02/12/08  *Swinny*3rd full cycle ICSI - June '09 - 2 eggs/2 embies - tested negative 03/07/09  *Swinz (SarahSwin)*2nd cycle - IVF - SP - 2 eggs collected - failed/abnormal fertilisation  *Terry*6th ICSI - SP - tested negative 28/05/08 - will try 7th cycle end June/start July 2008  *TracyM*3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative  *Vonnie*3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  *Wing Wing*2nd IVF - Luxembourg - February 2009 - EC 25/02/09 no eggs at collection/follies were cysts  *Zuri*
FET after 1st IVF - 25/03/09 - 2 embies - tested negative 07/04/09  - going for tx again in September 2009 *PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on:* *Francie*Good Luck    *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*Good Luck    *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *Popsi*Approval panel 23/06/09 - Good Luck   *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Ali May*
 on 2nd IVF - tested positive 10/10/08 - first scan 30/10/08 *Be Lucky (Bernie)*  naturally! February 2009 - and had been booked for DE at Reprofit April 2009 after 3 failed IVF/ICSIs - due ??/??/09 *Boppet*
 on 1st ICSI - Lister - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/09*Button76*
 on 1st IVF - UCH - twins! due ??/??/09*Droogie (Heather)*
 on 2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE - Nurture Notts - due 03/08/09*Hayleigh*  on 3rd ICSI - February 2009 - assisted hatching - tested positive 29/03/09 - first scan 22/05/09*Hazelnut*  naturally - April 2009 - while awaiting 1st IVF, after FSH of 38/AMH 0.71 - first scan ??/??/09*Jameson777*  on 2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 25/08/08 - first scan 05/11/08 *Jojotall*  on 2nd IVF - Lister - LP - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 22/10/08 - due ??/??/09*Kitykat*
 on 4th IVF - ARGC - SP + immune tx - tested positive 30/11/08 - due 08/08/09*Lainey-Lou*  on 5th IVF - this time with DE - London/Cyprus - Feb 2009 - 10 eggs/10 fertilised - tested positive but has had bleeding - Twins! seen at scan 30/03/09*LittleJenny* Natural  May 2009 - after miscarriage April 2009 (1st cycle in 2008 to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing) - first scan 28/05/09 - due 06/01/10*Missyg*
 - natural surprise! on cycle after 1st IVF - Lister - EC 17/02/09 - no eggs collected - immunes with Dr Gorgy - next scan 04/06/09 *Nicki W*  - natural surprise! due 11/01/10 - also has  Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF *Ophelia*  on 9th ICSI - Sweden - HCG beta results 28/11/08 - first scan ??/12/08*Pin*  - natural surprise! due 23/09/09 - also has  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF *Suzie W*  on 2nd cycle - IVF - 4 eggs/4 fertilised - 1 blastocyst/1 morula - tested positive 13/05/09 - first scan 01/06/09 *Swoo*  on 3rd ICSI - SP - next scan 29/05/08 - due ??/??/08*Sunshine1977*  on 3rd ICSI - February 2008 - due 31/10/08 *When Will It Happen?*  on 1st ICSI - tested positive 10/07/08 - due ??/??/09/td]*PR Ladies with babies*   *Beans33*
 Stuart - born May 3rd 2008 - after 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - July 2008 *Bugle*  Benjamin Oliver - born November 26th 2008 - after 2nd ICSI at Jinemed *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th 2008 after 4th ICSI*EBW*  Emily Joan Louise - born June 22nd 2009 after BFP naturally! - November 2008*Emmachoc*  Hari - born October 4th 2008 - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle*Juicy*  Edward - born May 9th 2009 - after 3rd IVF - Lister *Laurab*  Eddy Noah,  Cerys Mary and  Bethan Lilian Doris born December 16th 2008 
(triplets 33+1, all healthy  ) after 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed*LittleJenny's sister, Kate*  Emily Megan and  Oliver William born November 20th 2008 after 1st IVF *Matchbox*  Luca - born February 11th 2009 - after 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH *Miranda7*  Robert - born June 26th 2008 - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed*Nicky W*  Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF*Odette*  Jack born 25th April 2009 after 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with OE) - July 2008 - Barcelona IVI - 8 frosties *PaulB & his DW Jennig*  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 - surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH*Stephjoy*  Vivienne Laura Joy born June 23rd 2009 - after 1st DE ICSI (following 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with OE) - Reprofit - 1 frostie


----------



## purple72

Thank you so much for the list Steph hunny! 

Big hugs to all

Welcome Coco Ruby, You're in the right place

Almond hunny! so sorry about the number!!!  

Hello to everyone else, sorry not posting much at the moment, just trying to get through this 2ww

Reading though and thinking of you all xxx


----------



## popsi

thank you steph for the list, would you mind changing mine to be an approved adopter on the 7th July xx sorry I know your busy but only if you have time

love to everyone else, off to work in the rain now, never mind last day tomorrow then off for 12 days xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne- can't see your ticker, come on get it sorted we want to enjoy your holiday countdown with you.

Kate - I do SW (when i can get back into it) done it twice and lost 1.5 stone both times, put it all back on now though  , I prefer it over WW as you can eat as much fruit as you like, but i know everyone has their prefernmec on these things, my preference would be to be skinny and not have to think about these things......  

Steph - can you change me next time you do an update to waiting to start treatment (approx 6 weeks, 2nd ICSI Short Protocol), thanks for the list, it must be a nightmare to keep up to date.

malini - Whoooohoooo congrats on being PUPO, that's 3 PUPO ladies so sending you all tonnes of       

Coco - welcome on board.

Well I am on CD 20 and still getting highs on the CBFM thats 14 in a row, WTF is going on.......


----------



## fluffy jumper

Bugger, just lost my post.  To fix the flashing scree issue if you are using internet explorer 8 there is a little broken page symbol to the right of where you type in the web url which fixes the problem.  I hadn't realised that it would wipe out my post.

Steph.  Thanks for the list, you are star keeping it up when you have little Vivvy to keep you occupied.  It is very exciting being in the 2ww section.

Coco Ruby.  Welcome to the mad house.  As long as you remember not to try and compare yourself to the girls who get 10+ eggs, who are likely to be under 35 then 5-6 would be fine.  Wish you good luck on this cycle.  Are you doing all the things they say like, getting lots of protein, drinking lots of water, eating brazil nuts etc that they say helps you grow eggs?

Malini.  Congrats on being PUPO.  Just keep telling yourself 'there is no reason why this won't work'.  Easier said than done I  know.

Driver.  Well done on adding the ticker, it will keep you motivated.

Hi Purple my fellow 2 week waiter.  How are you doing.  I have another day off work but I'm not sure that is a good idea as I can think of nothing else!

Hi Anne. Is your brother back?

Nix. Where are you?


----------



## Angels4Me

Hi all

I'm reading as much as i can on dhea, anyone read about the fact that deepening of the voice and excess facial hair is irreversible! Thing is as its my last chance at 44 to try with own eggs i feel I have no choice but to try it.....gulp...would not take unless in this desperate situation. Just hope 50mg wont make me too manly...prednisolone seems to have started the process....ha

any thoughts on the link?

http://www.goaskalice.columbia.edu/0988.html

/links


----------



## Angels4Me

thought I would post these for anyone looking for info on dhea

http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=4318538n

http://www.centerforhumanreprod.com/premature_ovaries.html

http://www.goaskalice.columbia.edu/0988.html

http://www.ivflink.com/forums/dhea-ivf-posts/

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## babyspoons

Hi ladies

Some of you I know from a previous PR cycle some of you I don't  but Little Jenny kindly PM'd me and reminded me to pop over here. I am afraid I couldn't keep up with you all this time! 

I had a failed ICSI last Spring 08 with a poor reponse which was shattering as we had MF concerns then I also had poor response (4 sperm and 4 eggs) but we have just had a second cycle and ladies......

  

I only found out last night and tested again this morning so am still in shock! But Jenny is right, it is importnant to let you know as second time around I had a good response. I had 11 eggs, 9 useable and thank God DH had more than enough swimmers this time.

This time round I drank tons and tons of water - 3L at least, drank solgar whey protein, pineapple juice, milk. I was also taking, magnesium, milk thistle, green tea, pregnacare, vegan omega 3 and had accupuncture and self treated reiki.

I also read and watched The Secret which helped me stay positive throughout.

I know I have a long way to go and am terrified but I have NEVER got this far before so.....wanted to share my story. My diary is here if anyone is interested. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=195006.msg3170488#msg3170488

I wish you all every success and loads of luck......

Spoony  xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Spoony - huge congrats on your BFP, it is always great to hear of someone who had a poor response getting a BFP.


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Morning all,

LV - OMG - house-moving hell!!! I do feel for you sweetie (having moved 4 times in the last 2 years). Like someone here suggested, any chance you can stay on in yoru flat for the next 2 weeks or is someone else moving in 
Re. Reductil - I know it's working really well for Zuri, but it didn't work at all for me!! No change to my appetite whatsoever. And my GP said she's prescribed it a lot and has never found anyone who lost much weight on it. (Zuri is obviously an exception.) So don't worry too much about not being prescribed it! I'm finding I'm losing weight quite easily now through good old-fashioned reduced calorie diet, lots of exercise, and a hell of a lot of determination. I agree with Tracey - it's all in the mind - you have to be in the right place mentally or it just aint gonna happen. And you have way too much on your plate at the moment Lady V to worry about it at the moment. Just take care of yourself.  

Malini - congrats on being PUPO. I can't tell you how much I hope you are surprised beyong all belief by this tx.     

Anne - Like you, I would be very happy if my baby looked like DP and not me. I have no desire for  ababy to look like me, EXCEPT for their sake, and people making comments. But i feel a bit reassured by what everyone's said on here. DP and I are both blond-haired and blue-eyed, so this may affect where we go for DE, as I suspect it might be  alonger wait at Cyprus for a blond donor....

Tracey - I totally agree with your comments about social workers and adoption. And I am a social worker!!   (well, i train them now, don't practise myself anymore.) I actually applied to adopt about 6 years ago with my ex. We were turned down before the assessment stage because my ex had had mental health problems in the past (years ago, all ok now), and because we had no experience of caring for children. Totally unfair and mindless. The social worker we had was crap and basically didn't like us. We made an official complaint, but go tnowhere. I'm getting really upset and angry just writing this - it was a devastating experience being told you're not good enough to be a parent, by some f*ckwit who knows f*ck all for f*cking irrelevant reasons. Phew. Deep breath.

Tracey - where is CRM? I gather it is in the UK? Why are their waiting lists for DE so short? Would you mind telling me how much you paid for a DE cycle - including drugs? I can't believe it's only 7 days until OTD - I have everything crossed for you.

Steph - thanks honey - I may PM you. (Vivvy is so gorgeous.) I have to admit you are my inspiration re DE.   I'm seriously considering Reprofit - maybe getting my name down on the waiting list and in the meantime getting my fibroid removed and getting the hot tub!   That's really useful to know they don't want the money until the month before. However, last night we had some good news - DP is about to inherit a possibly substantial amount of money. he was talking about paying off the mortgage and buying a camper van. I was thinking, DE and hot tub!!! Some negotiation to be had there I think!

Kate - if you promise yourself one walnut whip a day, maybe in the evening before bed, if you've been good all day, would that help? I heard of someone who lost 5 stone by being really good all day but having a Creme Egg everynight (her drug of choice.) Scottie and the burgers made me laugh!!  
Can I be your friend on **?? I'm Joanna (middle name) ****.

Hi everyone else - Purple, Driver, LJ, Popsi, Pix et al,

Spoony - congratulations! Thanks for sharing your story with us.
lots of love,
jo xxx


----------



## almond

Hi ladies, just popping on really quickly as am supposed to be clearing an urgent document and have a meeting in a minute as well ... just wanted to thank you all so much for all your support. What an amazing bunch of women. I can't put into words how much it helps. I am still low and exhausted as didnt sleep properly but I know the low feeling wont last forever. I was a bit in denial before I got that fsh result and I suppose it is another step on the path to recognising that this really is happening to me. It takes a couple of days doesnt it, every time you get another knockback and then you pick yourself up and carry on

Anyway lots of love to all of you, hopefully I will be back for personals later

Tracey / Purps / Malini      

Congrats Babyspoons!

x


----------



## Little Me

Hi peeps  

Blimey, it's blowing a mad gale in Birmingham today...seriously, WFT is happening to the weather eh?   

Steph-Thanks hun for for the list and your input / advice. It all helps    

Pops- Where you off to for 12 days then Mrs? I don't rememebr signing your holiday form     

Spoony- Congrats to you hun  

Coco- Welcome and good luck  

Tracey- Changed m' ticker now love  . Nope, paul is not back until next Friday     

Driver- Hmmm, naughty CBFM  . Ok, I think you can countdown with me now for my jollys ?  

kate- About time Mrs, added you last night  

Pix & Alls-    

Almond  

Malini- Look after yourself the next 2 weeks hun...and you Purps & Tracey  

Hi Jo  

Love to all  

No news from me apart from I have an upset tummy, had it for 3 days now so am on the Imodium , it seems to work thankfully   

Oh, and I was enjoying a lovely homemade curry last night for tea ...until Charlie came tearing over and jumped in my bowl...then went legging it off round the lounge on my cream carpet. Little sh!t eh!!!  
xxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Babyspoons.  Congrats on your BFP.  Thanks for coming to tell us and telling us what you did differently.


Half of me thinks that this will work and I keep visualising telling people of my BFP.  The other half of me is doom and gloom and thinking 'how am I going to cope with a BFN.  I wish I could just be the first half  
I am also worrying about getting a BFP and then MC, I am wondering whether to make an apt with Dr ******* (which I should have done before this tx really) as soon as I get a BFP, or before, then cancelling if I get a BFN.  Then I can get some proper advice about pred...., I only have a 2 week prescription at the moment and I'm not sure if CRM will prescribe a longer dose.

I am probably being silly but I am a bit worried about taking an immune supressant when there is so much swine flu about.  

Jo M.  CRM is in London near Regents Park.  My basic tx cost was £5,800.  Drugs to OTD were about £300.  If you have any eggs to freeze it is extra - £600 I think.  If you go to blast it is extra - just got the bill for that - £450.
Also, you have to pay £450 to go on the waiting list - they say this is half their cost of advertising for a donor.  I was matched first about 2 months after paying my £450.
It is funny because I don't see adverts for egg sharing at CRM but they obviously do very well as people seem to get matched in about 2-3 months on average.  There is a thread called 'egg recipients needed at CRM'


----------



## Jumanji

Kate - had to laugh at you putting on 10lbs doing ww!!  I would agree with Pixie - just try and take yourself to walnut whip rehab and eat sensibly!

Almond - I am glad you are feeling better today.  Do remember that everyone's FSH fluctuates a bit and they know so little about how endo affects things. Hang on in there!

Pixie - how is the recovery process going?  I am so with you on ill people and work - it is so inconsiderate to come in at the moment.  I too have hand sanitizer everywhere - desk, handbag, by bed etc. 

Anne - hello sweets!  With DE I would take Steph's route and only tell people you really feel comfortable telling.  It is nobody's business and you are under no obligation to share with anyone.  I'm afraid I can't see your holiday ticker!  Sorry about the tummy problems!

Tracey - I wouldn't get too hung up on the pred and swine flu - if your immune system is generally healthy I doubt it will make much difference; I saw the doc today and we discussed the dreaded SF and she said that currently washing hands or using sanitizer is your best defence; plus remember to eat loads of fruit and veggies to strengthen your immune system.  Advice to pregnant women, especially in London, may change (which will affect you    ) and they may be told not to travel to work but that is not the case at the moment. 

Coco - welcome; I think your follie numbers sound marvellous for 42. don't worry about the AMH - it is not going to be high at 42 - you are just gunning for that one good egg! 

Malini - congratulations on being PUPO!  Glad you were assured you still have some good eggies!

Angels - I wouldn't get hung up on dire DHEA side effects.  At CHR they have been using 75mg daily as a protocol for years with no problems.  I think you have to take massive doses for a long time for you to get any problems which cannot be reversed.

Popsi - I do hope you get that matching call soon! 

Steph - hope Vivvy is still doing well!  thanks for the list - looks like we need to change Spoony's place!!

Purple - PUPO lady! I hope all is well!

Driver - from your pic it doesn't look like you need WW (not sure what SW is but I assume it is another diet!)!  Sorry the CBFM is driving you a bit nuts!  I can't really advise!  

LW - still thinking of you and hoping you are ok…

Nix - you around?

Jo - hello there!

LV - hope you are ok.

Donkey - and you; please come back soon!

Spoony - I am so glad you posted and have such good and inspirational news. It's going back a bit now but some of you may remember that Spoony cycled at exactly the same time as my sister Kate in April 2008 last year. Sadly she got a BFN the same day as Kate got her BFP, which must have been very hard but she was so very gracious and kind about it!  

love to everyone else....


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Alomd - so sorry hun - I didn't mean to forget you - I have been thinking of you and am really sorry to hear your news about the FSH. I agree with Pix - it's best not to know - not good for the mental health. You WILL feel better in a couple of days - give yourself time.


----------



## Coco Ruby

Hi there

Thanks for the welcome, it's really nice!  It is quite comforting to be able to dip in and see so many ladies in a similar situation to myself and you are all so supportive, it's fantastic.

Traceymohair, thanks for your note.  I have been reading about brazil nuts, I presume this is for the protein? I am a veggie so I do have to be careful about getting enough protein.  I have been eating lots of tofu and sprinkling fruit and nuts on salads and stir frys etc so am hoping this will be enough.  I've also read about pineapple juice but not sure why that's meant to be helpful.  I've read so much about diets, supplements etc that I think it's all fallen out of my head!  

Malini and Purple 72, thanks for your welcome and good luck to you both for your 2ww.  I had that with one of my clomid cycles, the one which was positive - briefly    so I know it's a stressful time. 

Anne G, thank you for your welcome.  I hope you don't mind me asking a question.  I have read a bit about your journey on FF and was wondering whether you had decided to go for DE?  I am thinking about the possibility of it more and more for myself - but determined to have a go with my own eggs first!  Sorry if I'm being too nosey  

Thank you Little Jenny, I am hoping you are right about the AMH!  It did knock me for six a bit when I got the result this time though.

Am ringing around for the best quote for drugs today.  It feels a bit surreal, as I've had 3 years of trying, tests, injections, scans etc and now I'm actually doing 'the big one'.  I'm starting to worry that, as my AMH has gone down so much when it comes to egg collection, there won't be any! A long way to go before then, I know.

Thanks again, it's good to be on the thread
x


----------



## H&amp;P

LJ - my profile pic is 2 years old and was after one of my successful attempts at Slimming World, wouldn't get near my wedding dress now 9well might fit 1 leg in it   )

Reread my CBFM instruction manual and it does say that if you don't get a peak it may just show high for up to 19 days.....bit of a waste of pee sticks if you ask me... , ah well if my cycle is same as last month I am due on at the weekend anyway (CD22 last month) so can start afresh, oh just realised need to be thinking   AF will not arrive this weekend or next weekend or any weekend ever for the next 9 months.    (who am I kidding  )

DH phoned our hospital pharmacy yesterday to get an idea of the prescription charge for our next cycle and was pleasantly surprise menopur £11.50 per vial total bill for 10 days £1100 for all our drugs, but will go up £92 for every extra days worth of menopur as we need 8 a day..... took us 16 days to get to EC last time so that could be an extra £600 on top... 

Sorry no personals really must get on with some work, off to bingo with the Yorkshire girls tonight, we had a right laugh last month so fingers crossed for more winnings tonight.

Love to all.


----------



## Pixie75

Morning gang,  

Almond: I was thinking about you. I’m here if you want to meet for a chat and a hug. Look after yourself.  

Malini: I so SO want you to get BFP and I really hope you do.  

Tracey: I keep meaning to tell you how lucky you are to have a hubby who gives you foot massage! Mine won’t go anywhere near my feet! Can I borrow your hubby for a day for a foot massage!!   Hope 2ww is not driving you crazy. 

Anne: Oh I so missed you ikkle one!   It’s been ages since we last saw each other. Any plans of visiting London in near future?

Alls: I saw Hannah’s pics on ** last night. You girls look so alike and you all are gorgeous.   

Spoony: Congratulations! Fabulous news!

Coco: Welcome!  

Jo/Driver:Hello! 

LJ: I’m recovering really well, thank you for asking.   Just not sure where I am on my cycle at the moment with the extra bleeding after the op.  

Kate: Well done on the new ** page.  

I’ve had a text from my ex yesterday saying he hasn’t loved anyone as much as he loved me! (He is 41 now and still not married.) Errr WTF?!! We split up 12 years ago, haven’t spoken in absolutely ages and I’ve been with Mike for 9 years. He was the ‘one’ at the time but f…d up badly hence I left the country to get away from him. He asked me how my marriage was and I said it couldn’t have been better! Ouch on his behalf! I try not to think about it but if it wasn’t for him I would have a 14 years old child now.  
Sorry for getting too personal but I had to share this with you hope you didn't mind.   

Pix xx


----------



## purple72

Like we'd mind princess!!!!

Of course we don't and     for you sweetie, but then you might not have Mike! and when you have Mike's babies, it will be the most magical time of your life! Even if he won't give you footrubs  

The ex just knows what we all do that you are a very special princess and he shouldn't have been such an @rse!

Babyspoons many congrats hunny!!! And thanks for sharing your story!

Anne told Dh about the charlie curry incident! His face was a picture! hope it's come out and the tummy is getting better, watch out for the Immodium as so easy to swing too far the other way and bung you up! Sometimes the runny bum is the body's way of getting rid of bad bugs!

Tracey my 2ww buddy! you inspire me with how you're coping! keep up the positive visulisation!

Hello to everyone else thinking of you all, just cannot concerntrate for longer than a few minutes at a time

Love to all xx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Coco- Well, I've had 2 unsuccessful TX's with my own eggs - and not even a sniff of a fertilisation so the doc in Turkey said that it is likely to happen again with my own eggs so the only real chance of having a little one is with DE. My head is nearly around the idea but am very sad to give up on my eggs  just yet (even though I'm 41!!) so we are ttc naturally till prob April 2010 as you never know, a miracle may happen  .

Pix- Missed you too hun. I don't know when I'll next be in Londres hun, I seem to have something on nearly every w/e till oct/nov  
With regards to the ex story...I too had the same prob with mine...who I split from in 1996 after he couldn't stay faithful   so dumped him and it's only the last coupel of years he stopped askign me to go back to him WFT?  


Hi LJ , driver & purps  The stains came out Purps but Charlies ikkle paw was orange all night from the curry , he kept licking it even after I washed his foot- I think he thought it was


----------



## Pixie75

Purps thanks honey   You OK?  How is Lily & Iris? Blown you some bubbles      

Anne   Tell him to bugger off! Don't need a stalker!  

xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Driver.  Get a quote for the drugs from other pharmacies, you can save yourself hundreds of pounds.  When I did my last tx in September Fazeley Pharmacy were the cheapest for menopure.  There is a thread called 'where to find cheap drugs' who give the phone numbers and latest prices.

Pix.  I have a lot to be thankful for with my DH - foot massage in particular.  However, he does have his downsides.  We had a conversation last night about the Toy Shop idea and he said he was having a wobble and didn't know whether he could do it, cope with the stress.  When I asked him if he could see himself just doing a menial job with no stress he said Yes, he could concentrate on his family.  that is all very well and good but i wish he would live in the real bloody world.  I could do with a no stress job so I could concentrate on Max but unfortunately I have to earn a living.  I am ranting I know but I had to get it off my chest without upsetting DH.

Coco Ruby.  Def up your protein.  Brazil nuts are for selenium as well as protein.  If you do a search on pineapple juice there is an explanation somewhere. 

Purple. The 2ww is driving me mad I just want to know, actually, I only want to know if it is  BFP 

Anne.  Your story about Charlie made me laugh.  I'm glad you got the stain out.


----------



## H&amp;P

Tracey - I have been on that link and it seems the hospital pharmacy price is quite good on the menopur (fazeley on the thread on here is around £12 per vial my hospital is £11.50, the prescription is so expensive due to the quantities i will be having..... , thnaks for the hint though. Still sending you tonnes of      for a BFP for you.

Pix - I am with you on the foot massage thing, my DH hates feet, though he does do a very good shoulder massage 

Anne - yeahhhh we can count down to your holiday with you now. 

Here is some     for all our PUPO ladies.

And some   to anyone who needs them.

Nix - I am over in Paris for a work course at the start of Sept 13th to 17th (ish), will be staying here http://www.paris-hotel-mercedes.com/, maybe we could meet up for a coffee (decaf of course)


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies  

Ooooo is it **** off the ex day, can i join in please    My ex spent 3 years running back and forth between me and his so called ex-wife.  He eventually went back to her when i'd had enough, they went on to have another daughter and they called her.....KATE   

Tracey i have everything crossed for you sweetheart and so hope for a bfp for you    

Anne little charlie is a right monkey but oh so funny      Hope ur tums getting better   

Pixie Ex's pah who needs em, they all need a good kick up the ****.  

Babyspoons yayyyyyyy hunny congrats on ur bfp    

Hi jo ive accepted you and i aint nobody else's beatch, well apart from nix who i think is trying to pinch me   

Purps hi sweetie, hope ur staying strong      winging your way   

Hi to driver, lightweight, mallini, coco, steph,lj, popsi, almond, donkey and everyone.  My laptop is doing that stupid up down thing again, will have to read back and find the way to fix it


----------



## Little Me

Tracey-  

Driver - Yippeeeee,  

Hi Kate hun -


----------



## fluffy jumper

Kate.  Thw ay to fit it is to click on the tiny little icon which looks like a piece of paper with a graph on right next to where you would type in a web url.  Do it BEFORE you type anything into your post otherwise your post will disappear


----------



## purple72

Ha no more jumpy! 

You are a very clever lady Tracey!

  to DH, as you need a break from the stress too! Maybe after your BFP he will see the need!

KAte not doing too bad, although just been into town and boots had an offer on FR test buy one get one free so bought a double pack and got a double pack free, also have 10 cheapie tests from Ebay on way to me so when they come think will start testing to see if trigger is out of system and then daily! Just    for once in my life to see 2 lines on a test! 

Although I'm saying that now, when they come I may change my mind! Last time was too scared to test until day before test day  

Love to all xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Thanks tracey  

Purps step away from the peesticks or i'll send the    after you.   Though i can understand u wanting to see those 2 all important ickle lines.


----------



## Coco Ruby

Thx Traceymohair, I'll have to look up what selunium is for!

Thx too Anne G, sorry to hear your 2 tx weren't successful - fingers crossed for DE    Lovely photo of you btw!

Pixie75, your ex sounds like a *&^%.  You could have been talking about one of mine....

Just to say that I've literally just called 5 pharmacies (all listed on FF - what a great site!) and the cheapest menopur was £11.60 at Central Homecare, Fazelely was £12.20.  They were cheapest overall - I am on nafareline 60 x 2, menopur 300 for 12 days (no longer, I hope!), ovitrelle and 30 x cyclogest.The price was £768.42, sharps were provided by the Lister.  Calea quoted £985.59  

x


----------



## Little Me

Ah, thanks Coco- yes, it's a bloomin expensive game isn't it!


----------



## Pixie75

Tracey: What is it with men and not wanting to take any risks or not being able to make any decisions?! I have so many ideas and if I've had any support from Mike I probably would have been the business woman of the year by now! Well you know what I mean!   You are not alone honestly, all men are the same! At least yours gives you foot massage!  

Kate: I agree honey! He has a size 5 print up his   already ! Loved your 'morning ladies' start at 13.25 by the way!    

Purps: Step away from the pee sticks!

Driver: Yes mine does shoulder massage too but I WANT foot massage!!  

Coco: Well done on finding a cheaper place - every little helps when it comes to IVF. xx

xxxx


----------



## Pixie75

Has anyone seen the pics of Demi Moore in a bikini in Grazia this week?   Who can tell she is 46!! Beatch


----------



## shortie66

Yeh pix but she bin lifted so many times her knees are her tits


----------



## mierran

Hello everyone, I hope you don't mind but I'm on for a bit of advise. I was taking 25mg DHEA up to the start of stims during my last flare protocol. I had 4 follicles on the friday ( i only have 1 ovary and it is in an abnormal position ) but when time came for EC on the tues all 4 had vanished. The clinic is now claiming that the DHEA caused something like ovulation without an LH surge ( LH and progesterone levels indicated I hadn't ovulated ).  

I was wondering if anyone had come across anything like this before? My suspicion is that the clinic just couldn't find my ovary but dont want to replace the cycle. 
I have a meeting with the clinic on Friday, so any help would be appreciated. as you all know, it's too much money to throw away. 

Thank you. 

X X


----------



## Pixie75

Mierran - never heard such thing hon! Sounds v suspicious to me but I'm no expert. Why don't you email someone at CHR and ask their opinion? www.centerforhumanreprod.com 

Kate -



slycett said:


> Yeh pix but she bin lifted so many times her knees are her tits


----------



## peewee55

Hi Girls

I've come over here from the Jimemd thread - have posted here a couple of times but it's such a busy thread and you all seem to know each other so welll I lurked for a bit then gave up altogether... 

Anyway Ladyverte asked me to post here to give you all a bit of encouragement.

Quick back story...

I'm nearly 41 (eek) 2 year old DD via IUI, FSH around 5, (although was around 10 a few years ago) had my first IVF in April at Jinemed, got 2 follies but no eggs at ec. We were devastated and told that DE was our only option. The clinic even said there was no real point in doing dual TX with my own eggs. 

So I stopped the DHEA,went back on the wagon quite hard, stopped all herbs and vits etc. Donor was lined up, we were ready to go in Sept and I got a natural BFP the month before due to satat the Pill to synchronise. Obviously there's still a long way to go and I even feel uncomfortable telling you ladies about it as it feel like it's tempting fate but I'm 7 weeks and we've seen a hearbeat so I think we're 50% there.

So ladies - don't give up! I wasn't even a poor responder, I was a no responder. It does happen - I'm hoping to be one of those miracles you read about. And it wasn't a case of "relax and it will happen" either (grrr, I hate that) as we were so devastated and I was very very down. Most of you on here have a better response than me too....

Hoping for some more BFPs!!! (and that I don't have to post about miscarrying...)

xxxxx


----------



## Little Me

PW- Glad you posted   xxx
I did reply on Jinny thread


----------



## Pixie75

Wow Peewee that's such great news! Thanks so much for posting your story, it really gives us so much hope. Wishing you a healthy pregnancy    

xxx


----------



## Han72

Hi all

congrats to Peewee and Spoony! 



Pixie75 said:


> Has anyone seen the pics of Demi Moore in a bikini in Grazia this week?  Who can tell she is 46!! Beatch





slycett said:


> Yeh pix but she bin lifted so many times her knees are her tits


  

Mierran I replied to you on the other thread but I have to say it sounds like your clinic is clutching at straws to get out of giving you another freebie   

Coco Ruby - Selenium is for the womb lining hon!

Pixie - I'm with you on the man thing. They claim to be all go-getting and all the rest of it but as soon as you put an idea on the table they suddenly turn into Mr Cautious!

And what's with the ex-files girls?! Please don't start me off! I used to say there was an unwritten rule, a few months (usually) after _the _most horrendous break up, the bloke ALWAYS calls you up, acting like nothing happened and saying you're the best thing that ever happened to him. This happened with a couple of my ex's.

I was at uni and had only moved in with my bf at the time cos I had to leave my original digs thanks to his shenanigans. He p1ssed off my landlady cos he kept calling up at all hours of the night, p1ssed as a [email protected]! That was a sign that he wasn't playing with a full deck, but love is blind innit and he had his own place so I went and moved in with him! Then one day he hit me cos I found a letter he'd written to his ex, proposing to her... I won't go into what happened in the immediate aftermath but I certainly wasn't gonna hang around after that. I remember it took me 48 hours to find somewhere else to live and get the hell out. The day I was leaving he threatened to kneecap me (yes really) if I'd nicked anything of his.   Then 18 months later, he called up out of the blue wanting to reminisce about all the good times and inviting me to his birthday party WTF  .

The other one was a French guy that I was seeing while on my gap year. The break up was quite painful tho nothing like as violent as Mr Kneecap there. However, this connard called me a few weeks after we broke up, asking my advice cos his ex-gf was preg but he wasn't sure that it was his. Bear in mind the timing would have meant that he was [email protected] her while he was going out with me...   

Oh yeah, I picked some good'uns in my time! Blokes!  Can't live with 'em; can't shoot 'em


----------



## fluffy jumper

Nix.  How did you get on in the interview?

Mierran.  I read loads on DHEA when i was taking it and never heard a story that your clinic are giving you.

I am glad that other DH's are like mine.  I do think mine is extreme though.  When I asked whether he had bought the local paper lately to check for jobs he said 'no because there are never any suitable jobs in it'- I don't know if he has a telepathic connection to the person placing the ads but I can't see how he can know if he doesn't buy the bloodhy paper.

Better go, he is coming and always asks about what I am posting    I do feel disloyal but I can't talk to 3d friends as they are all mutual friends


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone, thanks a lot for the feedback and info - very much appreciated. I've emailed CRM in new york and jinemed in turkey, both of whom recommend using DHEA, to see if they've heard of anything like it. 

peewee 53 - great to read your story. Maybe I wont give up quite yet! 

Good luck and   to everyone.


----------



## Han72

traceymohair said:


> I am glad that other DH's are like mine. I do think mine is extreme though. When I asked whether he had bought the local paper lately to check for jobs he said 'no because there are never any suitable jobs in it'- I don't know if he has a telepathic connection to the person placing the ads but I can't see how he can know if he doesn't buy the bloodhy paper.


Gawd that sounds just like mine. So "glass half empty"! And then he claims to be a positive person when you ask him! 

Interview was PANTS, they were just fishing for poxy cv's  I knew it as soon as he said "and after you've told me about yourself, we'll see if we've got anything suitable for you" I'd contacted them in response to a specific ad! After I'd done my spiel he then says they've got nothing at the moment  So I waved the ad at him he said I wouldn't have got it cos I was overqualified  Now if I wasn't suitable why the  bother to call me in for an interview in the first place unless it's just a fishing expedition 

So back to plan b, I'm going to take a CELTA course as soon as we've got some money and learn to teach english as a foreign language. Hopefully I'll be able to get a perm job or give private lessons or something. But I can't stay at home like this anymore, I have never felt so totally useless in my entire life!


----------



## fluffy jumper

Nix.  A friend of mine teahces english as a foreign language and has fallen right on her feet with some Russian guy who always cancels his lessons but still pays her very well.  She also does a couple of days at a college and really enjoys it.  Good luck


----------



## shortie66

Nix snap hunny sitting at home dont do a lot for the self esteem do it girl?   

Both my knees are really playin up now so i phoned hospital today and asked if they had any earlier appointments.  I  cant wait till 7th sept to see someone im living on painkillers and cant do bugger all decorating around the house and its really gettin me down.  They have said they are going to run some further clinics late evening and weekend time and would i be interested in a cancellation.  Too bloody right i would be   Dont mind if they just put injections in my knees or somat anything to take the pain away for a while.

Sorry for the me post girls   have feel like bursting into tears most of the day its getting me down so much now


----------



## beachgirl

Kate     think that you need some TLC hun xxx


----------



## Han72

Aww Kate hon    don't apologise hon, it does get you down when you have constant pain like that   I really hope you can get to see someone quickly hon     I guess you've got summink in common with Demi now though, cos it seems like the pain in your knees is starting to get on your tits   

Thanks for the good luck wishes Tracey! That'd be great, if I could get someone who didn't bother turning up but paid me anyway!   

Bonjour Beachy! 

xxx


----------



## Pixie75

Nix WTF?? You have been with some rather interesting caracters by the sounds of it!    I'm no better to be honest! I used to go out with an English guy (before Mike) who told me he was 8 years younger than he was when we first met, I then found out he wasn't and also found out he was married going through divorce but still married in my eyes and had a fricking kid! He then had the balls to propose to me (err get divorced first freak!) and when I said no he thought I was joking and carried on acting like we were getting married   The last thing he did to freak me out  was, we were in Bath sightseeing one day and I must have been a bit distant, can you blame me, I was lying on the floor enjoying the sunny weather and the next thing I know he stood up and poored a bottle of water over me as hard as he could!! WTF!!    I legged it so fast it's beyond belief and never saw him after that despite his phone calls and home visits! I had only been in England for a few months then and I'd thought all the English men were like him    

Sorry to hear about the time wasting interview  

Tracey: Your DH needs his bum kicked. What exactly is he planning to do when you have twins? 

Kate:  Oh your poor ikkle knees honey  I can't believe they make you wait till September when you are in so much pain!  

Just done half an hour on cross trainer - very proud!  

xxx


----------



## popsi

kate..    to you honey its not nice being in pain xx hope you get an appointment soon x

nix, pix, anne and you ladies with ex problems    there are some weird people out there !!! I am grateful I met DH when i was just 15 !! saved me from all the freaks i think  

anne.. WHAT !!! you dont remember signing my holiday form, well it was quite a few months ago   , going to Cheltenham for a couple of days but other than that i will be decorating as DH is working most of the time x

love to everyone else xx


----------



## LV.

Hello lovely girly pops. 

Haven't been able to have a proper FF sesh so hope you gals are all cool shakes. Good news is we finally got hold of our landlord (he's on holiday!) and we can stayin the flat, thank god. Still not sure of the completion date, will find out on Friday. Dont ever buy a house from an old duffer girls!

Will try and catch up soon but trying to stay out of the flat as it's a shell and all packed up. 

Big snogs

ladyV xxxx


----------



## lucky_mum

*Babyspoons* and *Peewee* - woohooooooo!  absolutely fantastic news - sooo pleased for you both - wishing you a very happy and healthy  pregnancy. 

Hi to everyone else and sorry no more personals - need to go practice using our Wilkinet carrier as we have to go into the East End tomorrow afternoon with Vivvy on the tube, to go to the Royal London to see DH's kidney specialist - gonna be an experience!  wish me luck!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Züri

Hiya girls

Just a quick update for LV re reductil

I found it worked really well the first month, reduced my appetite lots and I lost 10lbs - the second month i have taken it on and off (I am eating a lot less anyway) and have been eating very healthy - very few carbs, no bread or potato and generally very healthy but have lost about 3lbs in total - I am very frustrated as the weight is just not coming off this month (my mum is over visiting at the moment and can see how little and well I am eating and is also surprised) anyway so my experience of reductil is that it was a great boost for that first month, got me out of the over eating cycle and I feel now that I may as well go it alone, I am exercising and eating well - as long as I keep this up i should hopfully soon lose some more weight - it has been so frustrating though seeing how sow it has been the past few weeks 

Congrats to Tracey and Malini being pupo 

xxx


----------



## Little Me

Morning all  

Only just managed to get in the office cos as soon as I got out the car at 8.45 the car park was full.....yes, we had been ecavuated ...again...cos some dick at one of the other companies burnt their toast so all the fire alarms were set off     

Pix- Your post about psycho ex water pouring FREAK had me in     .
WFT!  

kate- Hun, a hug, how you feeling?  

Nix- What a bunch of [email protected]*%£"S, wasting your time like that    .  

Tracey, Purps & Malini- How are we all today chicks?    

Steph- Ah, good luck today lovely  

Pops- have a lovely time hun  

Lucy- Phew, thank god eh...glad you''re ok  

Welcome Heapy  

Love to everyone
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Peewee - that's great news. I am so pleased for you. I am   for a striaghtforward 7 months ahead. x

My you lot have had some weird Ex's....... I think I've been VERY lucky in comparison. 

Tracey - believe me, you are not alone with the unmotivated man - I too have one. To the point that he is still married to his ex, as he 'hasn't got around' to getting divorced. He doesn't understand why it annoys me, as we have no plans to get married. I just don't like the fact that he's married to someone else. The number of times people refer to me as his 'wife' and I have to tell tham that she is, in fact, someone else.  

LadyV - great news about the flat. Phew!

Love to you all xxxxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Oh sorry Heapey - didn't mean to ignore you hon. Hi  . Sorry, I have no experience of suffering sickness like you have, but maybe someone else will be along in a minute who has. I hope that you are nicely surprised by your response and not a poor responder at all. Your AMH is a lot higher than most of ours on here. And despite test results, the best way to find out how you will respond is to try it! Test results aren't everything and some people respond much better than they 'should' do on paper. Good luck.


----------



## Little Me

Hi Jo- Oh blimey, bless you , I can understand why you get annoyed hun...one day he will suprise you I'm sure  
I love your little doggy pics


----------



## Han72

Hi all

Heapey hon, don't panic but please call your clinic and tell them what happened, that is NOT a normal reaction.  It may just be nerves though, how are you feeling in yourself hon?  Do you normally get sick when you're feeling stressed or worried? 

Jo - he does understand, he couldn't possibly NOT understand why you or any normal person would find that annoying! How much do you want to bet he's waiting for you to sort out the lawyer and all the paperwork for him?  They can be such lazy [email protected] when it comes to anything involving admin or bureaucracy! What about the not-quite-ex? Is she likely to make it difficult for him? Maybe that's why he's dragging his feet?

Hey Anne - I think it was a sign from above, I'd been saying for years that I wanted to get out of banking and now well it looks like I got what I asked for, if not quite the way I would have liked!  Maybe the teaching thing is the right way for me to go after all. In fact, when I was a kid and people would ask me what I wanted to do when I grew up, I used to say I wanted to be a teacher....  Then it all went horribly wrong and I ended up in banking instead!

Hey Zuri - don't knock it hon, you've done soo well up until now! And surely it's normal that you'd lose a load right at the start and then it settles back into a more gradual weight loss Besides if it comes off too quickly you'll just end up with flappy bingo wings and you don't want that! I think you're doing really well, eating sensibly and exercising, you're a better woman than me!  I look at the predisolone spare tyre that I'm carrying around, look at all the clothes that don't fit anymore and sulk for a while... and then go and stuff a full english breakfast down my throat and bake a cake   

Wotcha mamma-joy!  Good luck on the underground with little miss Vivvy!

Hi LV - thank GAWD for that!  Must be a weight off your mind hon!

Hey Popsi - how unfair of you to find the right man at 15 and leave the rest of us to deal with all the @rseholes!   

Hey Pix - yup, I sure could pick 'em but yours sounds like a proper nut-job too!  I used to wonder if I had some kind of invisible @rsehole attracting device attached to me   

Anyhoo, better shoot - my DH uttered the magic words, "let's go into Paris, we could even eat out" (even if he did then kinda spoil it by saying, "yeah there's all those really cheap places near Opera"  but beggars can't be choosers so I need to run and get ready before he changes his mind! 

Love to all!!!


----------



## Han72

Eek! I forgot to say to Driver, yes it'd be great to meet up for a cawfee!!  Ooh in the 17th arrondissement too, ohh lala!!!     I'm hoping to cycle in September and I'll have to go to Blighty for the immune bits but hopefully I'll be in gay Paree on those dates 13 -17th right..?

xxx


----------



## Pixie75

Afternoon ladies, v quiet here today!

Anne: I’m glad my miserable past made you laugh!   How are you today ikkle one?  

Hi Jo – hope your DP gets his bum into gear soon.  

Nix: Enjoy your day out but don’t eat too much!  

Heapey: Never had that kind of reaction to the drugs, you’d better check with your clinic, hope you feel better soon.  

I’ve just had a huge lunch and feel ikky now.   I never eat red meat but cos I feel like I’m not getting much in the way of protein I thought I’d start pushing myself a bit and guess what? -  I’ve started with a burger!!   OK it was a French organic steak burger but still there were huge chunks of meat – bleurgh!!  

love to all.

Pix xx

Pix xx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Pix & Nix - I'm fine ta Pix, sorry to laugh hun, I know it must have been horrible for you- what a big weirdo eh!


----------



## Pixie75

Anne I'm just kidding honey, you can laugh, actually everyone laughs at that story when I tell them


----------



## Little Me

I know hun, but when we look back to the things we put up with eh      
xxxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Anne G said:


> Hi Jo- Oh blimey, bless you , I can understand why you get annoyed hun...one day he will suprise you I'm sure
> I love your little doggy pics


No, I don't think he'll ever surprise me Anne!!    It would take too much energy. 

Glad you like the doggy pics - they are my fur babies and I love them to pieces. I'm just about to take them for a mad dash around the woods before it rains.

Nix - oh thanks Hon - I love your to-the-point-posts!!!! Yes, his not-so-ex will fight it as she doesn't want a divorce, she wants him back. But it's been over 2 years now since he left her, so he reckons she doesn't need to agree after 2 years living apart? So he has no excuse now. Not to mention the obvious emotional difficulties it causes me, legally it could be problematic. He's about to inherit some money and I'm worried she could claim half. And half of the house that DP and I now own together? I discussed this with a solicitor when I bought the house and they said she would struggle to make a case as they have no dependents, but even so..... I think he's aware of all this so just wants to bury his head in the sand!!!!! Oh bugger. 

Pix - that burger sounds GORGEOUS!!!

Nix - your night out sounds so glam! Me - it's the village pub for a pint or a night in front of the telly with a bottle of Pinot. Oh to live in Paris.....rather than Devon.......


----------



## H&amp;P

Just a real quickie from me as I am logging off and running away with DH for the weekend so won't be back on until Monday (bet it will take me ages to catch up on all your lovely news  and goosip)

Off away for a romantic weekend, the first time we have spent some quality time together since I broke my foot, so V V excited, just hope the  doesn't arrive to spoil our fun  , going to get very wet at Southwell races tomorrow (but will win lots of money ), then off here on Saturday http://www.gamefair.co.uk/, then a day in Clumber park and http://www.thoresbymarket.com/ on Sunday.

Hope you all have a good one.

Nix - can we afford cawfee in the 17th arrondissement ?, sounds a bit posh to me, have a lovely evening out tonight. Dates not fully confirmed yet as I keep saying I can't commit as due to cycle in about 5 weeks but course is Mon 14th to Thur 17th (might have to fly out on Sunday night though as course starts at 9:30 )

/links


----------



## fluffy jumper

Where is everyone this evening?

Just had my gestone jab and it really hurt, I don't know what DH did differently this time. It hurt when it went in and still hurts an hour later. Maybe he read my posts moaning about him and is getting me back 


Jo Macmillan said:


> Tracey - believe me, you are not alone with the unmotivated man - I too have one. To the point that he is still married to his ex, as he 'hasn't got around' to getting divorced. He doesn't understand why it annoys me, as we have no plans to get married. I just don't like the fact that he's married to someone else. The number of times people refer to me as his 'wife' and I have to tell tham that she is, in fact, someone else.


I think you DP needs a good kick up the


----------



## Donkey

I haven’t read back since the weekend and it was good luck to Purps and Tracey for being PUPO and Malini I hope your golden egg became a golden embie and is safely inside you.
LW you were also having a rotten time I hope you have managed to get some answers.  

As for me… after my bfn on fri with a low hcg my stomach started cramping on Friday night.  All weekend I hugged my hot water bottle complaining that my stomach was hard and it felt more like food poisoning but I knew  AF was on her way.  Had a terrible night on Sunday and came to sleep downstairs at 3am as I was thrashing about.  Got up Monday joined the gym for the school holidays ‘get fit and over IVF’ and swam 24 lengths.  Crawled home to bed feeling terrible and just got worse and worse, started vomiting and told DH I HAD TO SEE A DR.  So he carried me into the GP whilst I was still clutching my hot water bottle and they put me in a room.  GP offered to get an ambulance but it was quicker to drive.  Oh yes I’d started vomiting  by then and DH took it very well when I did in his car.  Straight to A&E couldn’t breathe properly, temp of 103 and it was burst appendix and peritonitis.  They took ne to theatre at midnight and I’ve been in hospital.  
All OK now although I’m very weak and sore but sooooo much better than Monday.

Can’t concentrate very well but I have plenty of time on my hands to catch up with all your news.

Loads of love
Donkey xx


----------



## purple72

Oh my goodness Donks!!!!

So sorry you've had such a crap week!!!

Hope you're starting to feel a bit better now!!!

Shocked    

Big but very gentle    

Sx


----------



## popsi

OMG !!!! Donkey    how awful and frightening for you honey xxrest now and take things easy ok xx

love to everyone else xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

OMG Donkey poor you, how scary.  I am glad you are on the mend now.

How are you doing Purps?


I think I am going mad, I keep walking round mumbling to myself "please let this work, please let this work"


----------



## purple72

Hi Tracey my 2ww bud!

I'm going slowly insane   

spending alot of time reading through the 2ww boards and polls but apart from mild period pains and a stitch like pain and full boobs which could all be PMT & the cyclogest then no symptoms

What about you hun?

Sx


----------



## fluffy jumper

I have about the same.  Definate full boobs but I think that is the cyclogest.  I want to just go to sleep and wake up on OTD.  All my positivity seems to have disappeared.


----------



## purple72

There are bound to be days like that sweetie, I feel it myself, but stay strong sweetie, If you were at the Lister you would be testing 14 days after EC so doesn't that make tuesday your OTD? (by Lister's timescale) 

I'm sure you've got them already but boots has a BOGOF on First response tests

Hold on to the fact that you got pregnant last time hunny! you're body knows what to do and I'm hoping it's doing it for you!!

Sx


----------



## almond

Donkey, OMG, you poor thing   That must have been terrifying. Hope you are starting to feel better and getting lots of rest, thinking of you  

Purps / Tracey - am hoping for both of you!The 2ww is a bloody nightmare. We are all willing you and our other 2ww'er Malini on       xxx

Sorry no personals but cant get on at work at the moment as really busy (am finishing up as off from Mon for cycle and we are moving offices as well) and need to get off the computer tonight. Thank you all so much again for all your support, it blows me away. I start stabbing on sat. I couldnt be any more negative or unenthusiastic about this cycle if I tried  I'm not even sure why I am doing it!

anyway sorry wasnt supposed to post about myself again feel I have been doing a bit too much of that lately! once I finish work can catch up properly and start spending all my time on here  

xxx


----------



## purple72

Almond Hunny   

And Malini my other 2ww bud how are you doing?

Sx


----------



## shortie66

Hi ladies 

Donks hunny huge        hope you feel better soon

Mallini purps and tracey            for you all     

Hi to everyone


----------



## almond

Welcome Heapey!

Kate - how are you feeling with your knees?  
x


----------



## purple72

Oh Yes Kate how are the knee's?

HAve you thought of Acu to help with the pain?

Sx


----------



## purple72

Steph hunny how did your tube journey go and DH's appointment?

Sx


----------



## shortie66

Hi almond still paintful hun and making me feel so old  

Purps cant really afford acu at the mo hun with no wage coming in, we have savings but its to pay for next tx so not touching it.  

Have phoned the hospital and asked if there are any cancellations can my app be bought forward.  Lady said they are going to be running more clinics ie weekends and late evening and would i be interested in one of those appointments. Errrr yes thanx i'll have one of them, dont mind if they just give me steroid injections or somink to take the pain away for a few months


----------



## purple72

Ah hun, constant pains no good for anyone, keep pushing them hun! ring once a week and see if any cancellations! They will soon get the hint!

Hugs x


----------



## lucky_mum

Hi Purps  the baby carrier was a great success - she was v comfortable and didn't make a peep there or back! I wouldn't want to do it too often though - everyone is sooo miserable on the tube and some people are so ignorant - had to ask a woman to let me sit down on the way home, which she did with bad grace   and DH had to wait several stops too, which doesn't usually happen! Other people are so kind though, so is swings and roundabouts I guess!  We got stopped by so many people wanting to ask the usual questions - aww how old is she?.... what's her name?..... how much did she weigh? (why do people always ask this one?  lol) etc... one woman stopped me just as I was trying to guide P across that busy traffic light crossing in front of Whitechapel tube! 

She did have a screaming fit in the hospital, think we were both a bit overheated as she had been strapped to my warmth and then it was sooo hot in there too - she was fine once I'd fluttered my eyes at some guy to find me a quiet room to feed her/change her in (bless him, he kicked some doctor out of his office early for me to do it!  ) DH's doc was pleased with him which is great, his kidneys haven't got any worse and his diabetes is under better control/he has lost some weight 

*Donkey *- soo sorry to read you have been so ill, and so suddenly, that must have been so frightening    take it easy hon and hope you are soon fighting fit again 

*Kate* -   for your poor knees 

Lots of love to everybody else!  plus a lil wave from Vivvy! 

P.S. Oh I just remembered funny story - I was breastfeeding this morning and she was a bit excitable/jerky - P was in bathroom having a wash and heard me say "Stop jerking yourself off darling, you're hurting my nipple!" and laughed his head off wondering what our neighbours would think if they heard!


----------



## purple72

Ahh steph made me all tearful your story but the madness of people! Could they not see you were crossing a road?!?!? 

Love the jerking off story! Just seen your new profile pic on **, she is gorgeous and growing so fast! and you look so well, being a yummy mummy really suits you!

Love and hugs

Sx


----------



## purple72

Oh and so pleased about DH's results, must be a relief for both of you!

Sx


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies  

Im up with the larks this morning, so much to try and do today    Need to try and finish kitchen off ready for next weeks mad party, so bit of painting to do and then the voile panels can go up at long last.

Steph - So pleased about ur dh's results hunny      at the jerking off comment tho  

Pupo purps hope ur ok this morning sweetheart   

Took some painkillers before i went to bed last nite and must admit i slept like a log    It was lovely to bend me kness and not have the pain wake me up.  Dont like relying on them but if its only for a short time suppose i'd better  

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jumanji

Hello all!

Kate - I am so sorry about your knees; pain like that can be very debilitating and upsetting so it is not surprising you are low and tearful. 

Donkey - OMG how terrible!  I do hope you are on the mend - you really have been through it recently.   

LV - glad you sorted things out with the landlord.

Nix - sorry the interview was so [email protected] Teaching English as a foreign language can be a really good thing to get into, especailly for businesses whose execs need to get their English up to speed.

Malini - I was on peer support and there is a member called purplejr who posted that she got 9 eggs and only 1 fertilised - she is now 14 weeks pregnant!  Hope you are ok on the 2ww.    

Purple - sorry you are going a bit bonkers; I think the 2ww does that to everyone - I am surprised there isn't an official 2ww psychiatric illness; probably there is in America.  I still have my prayer mat out…   

Tracey - same with you; hang on in there!     And my DP isn't great at getting things done either.  I think it's a guy thing!  If you want something done always ask a woman.  

JoM - tell your DP to get on with that divorce; if they have lived aprt for more than 2 years then I think he does still need her consent because I think it is 5 years apart before you can petition without it but surely that is not a problem at this point! As of now, you can sort out money (please tell me he has a will or she is his sole heir!!!) - she won't get any share in your house I am sure.  However, there are little things you can't get round -  if he is in an accident and on life support, she is his next of kin, which is totally inappropriate!!  

Mierran - I hate to diss your clinic but they are making excuses - I have never heard of DHEA causing any such thing; I would take the CHR and Jinny advice (get it in email if you haven't already) and confront your clinic with it and ask them for the reasoning behind their view, i.e. what evidence do they have that DHEA caused this?  I think they are trying to wriggle.

Pixie - I am sorry but I did have a laugh at your ex-files; mine are simply depressing with no element of humour!!  I hope you are still on the mend.

Anne - I trust Mr. Stalker has gone away now??  and how often do these work evacuations happen?

Popsi - can't believe you have been with DH since you were 15!!  I think Fishy is like that too but I can't remember for certain.

Steph - I am glad the tube went well; I am not surprised people wanted to talk about Vivvy - she really is a sweetie!  Glad all went well for your DH too.

Zuri - glad the reductil is working for you; you really are doing so well on the weight!

Heapy - welcome!  22 is a fab number for your worst FSH - look at my sister!  She never got a result under 10 btw. Seriously, you TRULY cannot tell until you have cycled what  your response will be so just hang in there and wait and see; I came here when my sister was just about to start her cycle cos she got all the doom and gloom speeches too but, as you can seem it all went MUCH better than predicted.  I hope the sickness eases but as for response - you have to wait and see!

PeeWee - thanks for positing your story!  Many congratulations!        

Coco - hope you are ok!

Driver - hello!

Almond - I am really sorry you are feeling negative about this cycle; just try and focus on the positive things you have going for you and the fact that they are now tackling your immune issues; I know it is hard but hang in there.   

love to everyone I have missed

Kate has asked me to be Emily's godmother - the twins are being christened in November; I am really proud and excited!


----------



## purple72

Just a quickie for those considering ED


“Perhaps the greatest myth surrounds pregnancy. Many believe the uterus is simply an incubator. Nothing could be further from the truth. The most important aspect of all pregnancies- including egg donation pregnancies- is that as the fetus grows, every cell in the developing body is built out of the pregnant mother’s body. Tissue from her uterine lining will contribute to the formation of the placenta, which will link her and her child. The fetus will use her body’s protein, then she will replace it. The fetus uses her sugars, calcium, nitrates, and fluids, and she will replace them. So, if you think of your dream child as your dream house, the genes provide merely a basic blueprint, the biological mother takes care of all the materials and construction, from the foundation right on up to the light fixtures. So, although her husband’s aunt Sara or the donor’s grandfather may have genetically programmed the shape of the new baby’s earlobe, the earlobe itself is the pregnant woman’s “flesh and blood.” That means the earlobe, along with the baby herself, grew from the recipient’s body. That is why she is the child’s biological mother. That is why this child is her biological child.” Taken from a booklet published by Freedom Pharmacy

Just copied this from another thread

Makes such wonderful sense! Vivvy is so your flesh and blood steph! You made her!

Sx


----------



## Pixie75

Morning gang,

Donks: OMG! How awful that must have been for you but I’m so glad you are on the mend now. Did you get an explanation why it might have happened? Any links with your IVF cycle? Enjoy your rest.

Kate: Your poor little knees honey. You can get acupuncture on NHS. My GP had offered me but I work in London which makes it impossible to make it to the sessions on time. It might be work looking into?  

Purps/Tracey/Malini:   

LJ: How lovely of your sister to ask that but she is right as you will make an amazing godmother. Hope all is well with you.

Anne: I keep meaning to ask how TCM is going hon. Has your Chinese doctor managed to do anything to your short AF’s? xx

Driver: Enjoy your romantic weekend away.

Purps: You ED post gave me goosebumps!

Lots of love,

Pix xxx


----------



## shortie66

Oh purps thats made me      But in a good way    How's ur wait going hun, you been tempted with the peesticks yet?  Im watching you    

Yayyy morning pixie    ooo now i didnt know you could get it on the nhs    Mite have to pay a visit to doc next week    What u up to today hun?   

Did anyone watch the worlds oldest moms on channel 4 last nite?  DH said of the 72 year old wanting donor embryos "so that kiddie wont be nothing to do with her at all then" hmmm i said "is that what you will think of our baby" and he said "no cos it'll be mine" and i said "oh so it'll be yours but it wont be mine" he said "of course it'll be yours it growng in your belly" i replied "it would be the same for her then wouldnt it"  He couldnt argue with that one    I did see where he was coming from in the fact that she was single and having donor embryo's but really men are so b.loody thick sometimes, of course it would be hers. And then i was thinking what business is it of anyone elses anyway, i mean i cant see me still trying at 72 but crikey some people are so blinkered sometimes  

Littlejenny ah that'll be lovely sweetheart     How's ur baby bump coming along now hun?


----------



## Little Me

Hi all  

Gosh Dinks- I'm so sorry at how ill you are - feel better soon  

Yo Pix- The TCM seems to be doign buggar all TBH hun. Mt last period last week was 4 days early, even shorter and still spotting. So, I don't know- I don't feel any different - I've got 3 weeks till I see her again so will see. Not sure if I will carry on afetr that- it's been 2 months so far. Are you still on em?  

Kate - yes, i watched some of it- had to switch off in the end cos I was a bit bugged by it and I don't know why- I think it was the indian couple with the bloke who had 2 wives....allmost liek it wife 1 can't give you a baby, then I 'll get another and see if wife 2 can!!  
Sorry about the knee still hun  

Purps & Tracey- & Malini- Hope you're coping ok    

Steph- There are some right **** holes on public transport hun   
So glad P is ok  
You did crack me off with your jerking off story    

Love to all
xxxxx


----------



## Han72

Hi all

Donkey hon    I hope you're feeling better now lovey!

Kate - same to you sweets, I'd be ringing them every DAY for a cancellation!

Steph - PMSL at jerking off!  So pleased the trip into town went well (even if people on the tube act like  holes sometimes  but great news about DH's results! 

Purps - aww that's lovely hon!   

LJ - congrats on your godmothership! 

Love and  to all the 2ww posse!

Have a great day all!
xxx


----------



## shortie66

Evening girlies  

Blimey been quiet on here today, have you all gone elsewhere   Do i smell


----------



## Han72

yes


----------



## Han72




----------



## purple72

Have a lovely weekend ladies catch you all sunday eve xxx

Sx


----------



## beachgirl

Have a lovely weekend Team PR x

Off to London with mum so glad it's a lovely sunny day....


----------



## shortie66

Nasty nix    i've had a shower and i dont smell no more   

Hangover from last nite so got a very tender head    Lovely day today so just lazing about for me i think

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Little Me

hi all 

Just a quick one to say     and wish you all happy weekends.

Just off to Tesco but wanted to give you all a   & a  

xxxx


----------



## Swinny

Afternoon ladies hope you're all well and having nice weekends xx

Beachy - Have a fab time with your mum in the Big Smoke xx

Purple, tracey and Malini    

Purps - what a lovely post xx Thanks as that's possibly my next avenue to explore xx


----------



## Coco Ruby

Hello,

I couldn't get onto the site last night - down for maintenance I think - felt a bit lost!

Hi Little Jenny - I am ok thanks! How are you?

Purple72 - I thought the paragraph you posted about donor eggs was wonderful, I certainly agree with it.

Well, after a bit of faffing with the drugs company (I forgot to post the original prescription - doh!), I finally got my delivery of drugs this morning. So I stopped CP yesterday and started my first sniff this morning, one in each nostril.  Think I inhaled a bit too hard as it made my eyes water and I started sneezing everywhere!    

Am trying to eat a bit more healthily too, I'm a veggie so I do eat a fair bit of fruit, veg and salad but I do love my chocolate and cakes...I'm going to try to cut down a bit as I'm feeling a bit flabby. DH keeps saying, you're a size 10, how can you be fat but you ladies know what I mean, right?!  Have already warned him that I am likely to turn into a right moody c*w over the next few weeks - due to the drugs, of course - but he reckons he won't be able to tell any difference  

Hope you are all well - your posts are keeping me sane, I think!
x


----------



## Pixie75

Hello ladies,

I was wondering what that smell was Kate!!     Yes it seems to have dissapeared since you had a shower!   I feel mean for saying this now    

Anne: Give those herbs a little longer hon. 2 months won't be long enough. Have a good shopping at Tesco. I desperately need to get some stuff! I can't live on pills/supps/herbs any longer! 

Beach: Have a lovely time in London.  

   for all our 2ww'ers.

Coco: Best of luck with your cycle, hope all goes well.  

Has anyone seen Bruno yet? I've read a lot of bad reviews about it but still want to see it and decide if i like it or not!  

Have a lovely weekend everyone.

Pixie

XXXX


----------



## Ourturn

Donkey - you poor thing       Get well soon

Pix - I'm going to wait for Bruno to show on Sky. Might be funny 

Hi everyone..sorry for lack of personals, just about to set off shopping.

DH has just left for his cycling holiday in France. Warned him that if he comes home with any broken limbs I will be going on our spanish holiday without him  (its in 2 weeks) ! 
We did the deed this am however I'm on cd14 and no sign of ov. Temp is low and monitor is low   Told the acupuncturist yesterday and she put needles on my tummy to send energy to my ovaries (I think). She also stuck 2 seeds in on ear with tape. I have to press on them x2 per day and keep them in till Monday. This is supposed to help with ov too. 
I just don't want af to be late as I want to take some time off during tx. If it goes into October I won't be allowed any time off as 2 girls have booked the whole month off (one for 4 weeks, another for 3 weeks  )
Any other ideas about getting my body to ov?
Anna x


----------



## shortie66

Hi ladies 

Hep pix u should feel mean too i cant help being a smelly black country bird you know       Bruno?  havent seen it advertised un but have a good time   

Hi anne have a good weekend    

Anna sorry hunny i got no ideas, only wish i had it could help us both then   

Hi coco, purps tracey swinny beachy nix and everyone.  Think i need a little nap so im ready for bbq at bro's 2nite.  

Oh nearly forgot to say i got as peak on monitor 2day, went straight from low to high tho    Day 16 so we will see what happens and at least we managed a bit of   this morning


----------



## Ourturn

Kate - the month of my 4th pg, my monitor went straight from low to peak and we only did it that day, so you never know!


----------



## shortie66

Sobroody - B.LOODY hell hun heres hoping      and      then.  Perhaps i'd better have a word wih him upstairs for meself for a change      Think i mite have to jump on scottie agen in the morning just to make sure tho     Know its only a very small chance of working BUT if i dont try i'll never know


----------



## Ourturn

Kate - Fingers crossed   Forgot to mention. Look at the pee stick before you chuck it. There's always a main line. The 2nd line gets darker as you approach ov. I have finally seen a second fainter line today, so my e2 must be rising, even if the monitor is still on low! 
Anna x


----------



## fluffy jumper

Where is everyone ?

Max had a friend for a sleepover last night.  I am knackered, I had to get up twice in the night, once because his friend got so hot and sweaty in bed we had to change his PJ,s and then once because he just woke up and wanted Max to wake up and play!  They both had a lovely time though.  

Off to do a bit of shopping today to try and make myself feel more cheerful. Still can't shake this negative flat feeling.  I have a 40th to go to next Saturday, I bought a dress in the French Connection sale but I need some serious control underdwear.  I have some but it is just not industrial enough   

Kate.  I bet Scottie is pleased    How was the bbq

Anna. I bet you can't wait until your holiday

Beach.  i hope you had a good day in London

Ma


----------



## purple72

Hello ladies,

AF came in full force today     

I know some people bleed and still get a BFP but when I say full flow I mean it. There is no way my 2 little embies could still be hanging on

Can't say much more now as DH has just had to go into work and I'm just so very sad

Hugs to all

Sx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Oh Purps honey I am so   for you      I literally do not know what to say, I am GUTTED for you and your DH. Why is life so god damned unfair. I am so sorry that DH has had to go to work too, that is so typical. I hope you have someone to talk to/ who can give you big cuddle. Big hugs and kisses. A xxxx


----------



## purple72

Thanks Ally Sweetie


----------



## beachgirl

Purple    so so sorry sweetheart, wish I was there to give you a big hug, hope you've got someone with you x


----------



## mag108

Ladies
Just got back from weeks holiday, Torrevieja, Spain. Good hol, very hot, and no aircon in appt so lots of soggy nites. Was with DH and stepson, lots of fun. 

Felt a bit selfish at times, as was meant to have a recovery from IVF and IF hol, just DH and me but couldnt afford that and a summer hol. It was still a lovley hol, its just very different satisfying the needs of an 8yrold boy and not my own! He was very good company and I did get to do some of what I wanted to do. Think I did well but had to be patient and DH took a few days to unwind and I had a mini meltdown (arrival of AF) involving lots of wine and sobbing about the ****tiness and pain and loss of last two yrs particularly focusing on my mums death, 2yrs ago, still v painful, and in my view unnecessary death (post heart op infection). At this time of the yr school hols everywhere crawling with babies and kids...without Dh's son I would NEVER do hol at this time of yr, too painful.

Steph- you are very good to still do the list. Viv is such a little dote. Well done for doing pub transport. I know friends who wouldnt do it for months after.

Kate: didnt bother dieting for this hol, got to the beach and sure enough every shape and size there. We stood out for our colour, DH: bluey white, me: pinky white. SO the staring at me wasnt cause of my tubby belly but the wobbly whiteness of it all. Sorry to hear about your knees.

Coco Ruby.  welcome. Just read about your veggie diet, look it up yourself but my understanding is soya is considered by some to have a neg effect on fertility. pineapple juice- apparently makes womb lining sticky good for ET.

Malini. Lovely to have you back here sweetie and congrats on being PUPO.  We are all rooting for you hunXX

Spoony: big congrats to you hun! So happy for you!

LV - Housemoving hell! You poor thing! Try to focus on two weeks time when you will have the keys and hopefully the two weeks will pass quickly. I do feel for you sweetie. glad that you can stay in your flat for now, great news...

Tracym: Good luck on the 2ww hun. Ditto re DH and work. My DH hasnt earned a penny since April, he works in the arts. He does try to find works but its rounds and rounds of applying for things and not getting them. He is getting more and more in debt. For the entire time I have know him he hasnt done what I do which is go to work 5 days a week, To him yes he works, but not like me where the demands of a busy office/organisation are constant and were I cant nip off to B&Q or TKMAXX whenever. I go through my phases of wanting to scream at him, get a bloody teaching job...so we can at least afford the life we have (we are constantly in debt). My way of 'dealing' with it is not to think about it and assume he can get out of any debt he gets into ie its clear his money is his responasbility not mine.

PEWEE55 what a great outcome, very happy for you hun!  

Donkey: christ you poor thing sounds awful! Glad you made it out alive! Wishing you a speedy recovery and again sorry for your BFN 

purps: really sorry to hear that hun. That's so unfair! Hope you are doing ok, it's so gutting isnt it. Sending you a big hug.  

hi to everyone: LJ, Anna, Anne, Pix, Nix,  beachy, Sarah, Miranda and anyone else I havent remembered.
I can weirdly say I am glad to be back in the cool british summer, 38C too hot!
X


----------



## purple72

Thanks Beach hunny, unfortunately I'm alone but to be honest probably best, just waiting till DH tells me he's safely at work (about 7 30 )then going to have an early night! 

My heart is aching and especially for DH he now has to go and look after everyone elses newborns! 

Why is life so bloody unfair! he will make an amazing Daddy if only I could make it happen for him! ( Don't worry I know there is no answer, just lashing out really)

Hugs to all

Sx


----------



## beachgirl

Purps


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Purps - it is totally going to happen for you, I know it, you will get there but as I said the other day on the thread sometimes its just not good enough to know that your day will come. VERY hard for your DH too poor love. Thankfully he has you to come home to


----------



## shortie66

Purps hunny i cant believe it    im so sorry sweetheart


----------



## popsi

oh no... purps I am so so sorry for you darling, you so did not deserve this sh!t, you or your poor DH xx its a horrible horrible time for you both now, I wish i could give you a big hug  , we are here for you if you need shoulders to cry on this evening, make sure that you have an extra big cuddle with DH in the morning, my heart bleeds for you both ... its times like this I know why we said no more tx for us, its unbearable xxx

love to you all xxx


----------



## Pixie75

Purps - I'm so sorry honey   You really don't deserve this. My heart goes out to you and DH. We are all here for you. Take care


----------



## Jumanji

Purple - I can only echo what everyone else has said and it is so inadequate I know. I am heartbroken for you and so terribly terribly sorry.  this is so brutally unfair and you don't deserve it. Ally is right that your time will come but i understand that is no comfort right now.  Please take care and know we are all thinking of you.


----------



## purple72

Thanks ladies, you are all so very kind! 

Thank you for caring about us

Big hugs

Sx


----------



## H&amp;P

Purps - I am so sorry to hear you have started bleeding  ,   to you and your DH.

My romantic weekend was washed away before we had even left the house on Friday by the arrival of the  , didn't win a penny at the horses on Friday and then got sunburnt at the Game Fair on Saturday (plus walked too far and killed my poor recovering foot   ) so we came home last night instead of tonight (wouldn't have been able to walk or bike ride in Clumber Park today so thought we would save our pennies) and DH has now gone off for his 12 hour night shift. 

Need to read back to do more personals so will go and do that now.

 for now.


----------



## fluffy jumper

Oh Purple and DH I am so sorry.  You poor darling.  I hope you manage to get to sleep so DH can be there to give you a hug in the morning.  It must be so hard for him working with newborns.  why does life treat the best people so sh*t.    

Driver, sorry your romantic weekend wasn't what you expected.  

Mag.  Glad you had a nice time away, even though it wasn't exactly what you needed.

Beach.  Did you and your mum have a nice time in London?

Anne.  How was your weekend?  Did you have the boys

How are you doing Ally?


----------



## Ocelot Cub

I am okay thanks, just trying to get on with it, suceeding some days and not so much on others! Worked out that it will be 4 months no AF at the beginning of August so got quite   about that today. Need to formulate a plan but Ben working all hours god sends so haven't had any time to talk to him about anything, just been trying to cook nice meals and keep things calm for his sake (but started feeling terribly frustrated that I was going nowhere fast today!). On 100mg of DHEA, need to order more so thinking of contacting the Belmar Pharmacy in the states (who have been quoted in one of the studies) to see if I can get that shipped. I will carry on with DHEA until October then see how the land lies. I am also tempted to go to Zhai for TCM and to look into immunes as i have heard some POF women have got pregnant whilst taking prednisone. Its all so expensive though and requires so much thought and consideration. I just need a plan though as this limbo doesn't do me any good no matter how hard I try. Arrgghhhh so thats me!! How are you doing? I have been thinking of you loads and loads and sending you loads of positive vibes, I so want this for you   I know you are finding it hard to be positive but not long now and I hope we will be celebrating!!


----------



## beachgirl

Ally   

Tracey    not long now x

London was lovely, did some shopping, wen to china town for lunch then more shopping with plenty of stops for wine in between....


----------



## fluffy jumper

Glad you had a good time beachy.  Did you buy anything nice?

Even though I didn't go to London,  i went shopping but all I bought was control undies.  Got some bargains though,  an all in one thing for £9.  I had chinese crispy duck for dinner tonight.  Didn't drink any wine though  

Ally.  On the immunes thing you might be able to get someone to prescribe the pred without having the most expensive immune testing done.  You have to weigh up the potential downsides though of taking an immune supressant in the middle of a swine flu epidemic.  It is so hard to make decisions isn't it.


----------



## Ourturn

Purps - I'm so very very sorry for you both   Its so bloody unfair        

Tracey - less than 2 weeks to go..can't wait. I'll be taking steroids next tx - will just have to make sure I eat extra fruit & veg and always have hand sanitiser in my handbag all the time.  Keeping everything crossed for you    

Ally    

Mag - that must have been hard     We're going in 2 weeks. Normally avoid this time of year and prefer to go out of school holidays but desperately need a break. 

Hi Kate, Anne, Pix, LJ, Beach girl, Driver 
Really missing dh. Just come back from a friends house. Walked back in the rain with the pup and we're both shattered. Got stacks of ecwm this pm, looks like accupuncture and the seeds did the trick. Shame dh is in another country! How long can sperm survive? We did the deed Sat am, I'm clutching at straws


----------



## fluffy jumper

Anna.  I think they can survive 72 hours so you are in with a chance if you ov tomorrow


----------



## beachgirl

Broody    when is DH home?

Tracey- got a nice top from Nicole Farhi, some bits from Space NK and a lovely candle from Miller Harris plus other bits  and bobs...


----------



## Ourturn

Tracey - thanks but I think its unlikely. At least AF won't be too delayed

Beachgirl - not till Sat. My Mum is comming to stay tomorrow...she'll drive me nuts, but at least the ironing will get done


----------



## Overthemoon

Evening lovelies 

Purple, I am so so sorry sweetheart. Please look after yourself, you _will _ get there.  

Anna, sperm can last up to 5 days  

Lightweight x x x


----------



## Miranda7

Oh Purps, I am so very sorry.


----------



## lucky_mum

Oh Purps, am absolutely devastated for you  - so, so sorry lovey, DH and I are sending you and DH heaps of   

Don't know how much it helps with how you feel right now, but please know that we're all thinking of you sweetheart


----------



## Coco Ruby

Hi all

Purple 72 - I was really sorry to read your post. I'm so sorry you didn't get the result you wanted this time round, its so frustrating and upsetting.

Hi Mag108 - yes, I've read about the -ve effects of soya too but then I'll read something else and it will say that the protein from soya is fine.  So not sure what to do for the best really! I've started on the brazil nuts and am trying not to worry too much about the extra calories!

On day 2 of synarel and it's turned me into (even more of a) witch already.  I've had two serious screaming fits at DH today - not a good start, as I know it will get even more stressful    Not feeling that positive about things today, but hoping I'll feel less irritable and stressed very soon!  Has anyone else had quite emotional reactions to the drugs?

Hope everyone else is ok.
x


----------



## Züri

Purps i am so sorry     xx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Purple - i am so so so sorry. You are such a lovely person and you really don't deserve this. Take care of yourself. xxx     xxx

Tracey - how are you bearing up? You sound remarkably calm.
    for you and Malini.

Morning everyone else.
jo x


----------



## Little Me

Hi Girls,

Purps- Hun, replied on Lister to you. I feel a bit silly asking if it was defo AF but like I said, I'm clinging to hope for you 

Mag- Nice to have you back 

Driver- Blimey hun, sorry the weekend wasn't as good as you'd hoped  

Ally- Hi lovely, have missed you 

Pix- I know it doesn't seem like long on the herbs hun but I just don't knwo what to do....28th May I started and I 've got my next Appt on 14th Aug. How long should I give them?
How was Bruno? 

Anna- Sorry you're misssing DH, but think about your lovely hols in 2 weeks where you can just relax and be together 

Tracey- Hi love, no, didn't have the boys this W/E. Hope the new undies are nice  

beachy- Soundsl like you had a lovely weekend chick 

LW- How you doing love? 

Kate- you ok love? 

Well, I'm on day 10 on CBFM and have been testing since day 6 and All low's so far.....last month I got a high on day 7 and peak on day 10.
What's going on I wonder?
I did have some sort of WARNING TMI ALERT  jelly like stuff this morning 

Had a nice weekend , Jas went out Sat night and got drunk bless him, he never goes out so I was happy to see him enjoy himself 
I've still got the poops too 

xxxx


----------



## LV.

Oh Purple, so sorry to read your news petal. I hope you manages to fit in lots of cuddles and lovely stuff as you deserve it. 

Hi to everyone else

We still have no move date and BT have cut off our Internet despite us cancelling the move with them. Grrrr! 

Big love to all
LadyV xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Lady V - bt  

Anne - my monitor went straight to peak this am with no highs. I got the 'jelly stuff' yesterday. So get ready to pounce on Jase  

Coco -   I'm not great with the drugs either. It important you try to relax as much as possible. 

Morning all 

Has anyone tried the self hypnosis cd 'the IVF companion'? Just ordered it, its supposed to help keep you relaxed and help with visualisation? 

Anna x


----------



## Little Me

Anna- yes, I have that CD, I used it the twice I had TX, it's ok but the woman sounds liek Mystec Meg   
Blimey, so I might get a peak tomorrow then   
Hope so


----------



## fluffy jumper

New control undies doing their job.  Someone told me I looked slim this morning.

Purple


----------



## Little Me

Tracey- you don't need bloody control undies Mrs x


----------



## Jal

Hi girls

Remember me!! Been reading through occassionally but have been trying to have break from IF and live a little.

I have been reading but really can't remember all the ups and downs over the last few months!

Purple, I did just read your news, and I am absolutely gutted for you, we started this journey together and I was so hoping this was your time, take care my love xxx 

TraceyMohair, also very very excited to see you are nearly at OTD, I seriously have everyting crossed for you   

Littlejen, very happy for your news also, you must be quite a way along now, Congratulations

Sorry for no more personals, will try and keep up a bit more in the future.

In terms of me, I have been taking time out and getting on with life. I finally got round to getting myself back into tx with a consultation at the Lister (jaya) last Friday. She was very nice and more postive than my last clinic who gave us a 5% chance with my own eggs. She felt that if we get 4+ eggs we have a higher chance and told me it was too early to start thinking about DE yet. She was slightly baffled that I wasn't responding better given my AMH and FSH results so I had the AMH test again, not looking forward to those results! She has also sent DP for more tests - Karatyping? Cystic Fibrosis? to see if we can find out why he has problems, not that it will make any differnce to the tx.

I go to the Maldives 2 weeks on Sunday (so excited!!!!) and then will start on the pill when I get back in Sept so will hopefully have the cycle done and dusted by the end of Oct if all goes to plan.

We had a family meal yesterday where DP's brother's girlfriend is 4.5mnths pg. I am very happy for them but was ready for everyone to leave when they did as 80% of the conversation was about the pregnancy and baby, I was rather   last night but have to remember that our day will come and in the meantime I can get some practice in!!

Lots of love to all

Jal x


----------



## shortie66

Anne mine went straight from low to high on saturday, and i had the huge blob of jelly on friday so get ready to jump on that hubby of ur's when he gets home  

Morning everyone, scotties birthday today so wont be on much as have to pamper him    Ah well it'll be my turn for the pampering this time next week


----------



## Little Me

Hi Jal- yes, I remember you   lots of luck and have a lovely holiday  

Kate- I'm not so worried now   Happy B'day Scottie !
Did it go from low to high or low to Peak?


----------



## shortie66

Anne sorry hun meant low to peak


----------



## Little Me

Cheers hun
have a lovely day
x


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Hi jal - i am really jealous of your holiday plans, you lucky girl!

Morning Anne and Kate.   

Well, I was planning on going to the gym before reflexology. However, I am so exhausted I can't keep my eyes open, so off to bed for a nap then a lovely bubbly bath I think. Not what I need after all those chocolates I ate last night....Don't know why I'm so tired, I have AF at the moment though, so maybe that's what's draining me. 

night night x


----------



## Jumanji

Jal - course I remember you!  Glad you had a good consultation with the Lister and that you have a holiday planned.  I hope the dreaded AMH test goes ok - let us know; Pam who sometimes posts here also has good AMH but doesn't respond that well either - they can't always explain it!  It is also good they are testing your DP more in case they can do something there since he is more of an issue than you.  I am really sorry you had to put up with the 80% pregnancy/baby chat - somehow it is one of the few things it is acceptable to bore everyone rigid about by droning on and on!  And you are right that your time will come and, when it does, you will have the sensitvity not to let it monopolise the conversation!  I am sure you remember my sister's twins - they are thriving!

Purple - I hope you are doing ok today. I know it is hard. 

Mag - I am glad you have had a break at least;  I am sorry bits were hard - it does sound as though you went through a lot with the death of your mum. 

Ally - glad you are hanging in there and sorry about the low times.  I would continue to explore your options and give DHEA a little time.  

Driver - sorry about your weekend; hope you are ok 

Kate - how are the knees?

Pixie - are you still recovering ok?  How long will it take?  

Anne - I am sorry TCM isn't helping; I would be quite bullish at your next appointment and say you want to try something different or go elsewhere.  Your practitioner does have experience in this area right?  Some of them say they do but are actually quite generalist.  Make sure you are demanding enough - you are paying after all!

Beach - sounds like you did some fab shopping!

Tracey - have you caved and tested yet?   

Malini - when is your OTD?

Anna - good sperm can last up to 5 days and most will last 72 hours!  You still have a chance!

Nix - hello there sweetness! 

Coco - sorry the synarel has turned you into a hormonal wreck.  Pregnancy can do the same so it is good practice for your DH!   

Popsi - hello!   

Zuri - hi there! 

Jo M - sorry AF is draining! 

LV - sorry the move is proving a continued nightmare!

love to everyone I have missed!

Our kitties turned 1 yesterday!  We got them pawresents but DP wouldn't let them have a big pawty with declawrations and mewsic!  Posy seemed to love her new toys and was almost aggressive with them. Maybe one day she will learn to hunt - neither of them has caught a thing yet!  Or maybe not - seeing as she is a bit of chav she will probably continue to only eat things which come direct from a packet


----------



## laurab

Purps - So sorry to read your news.   Sending love.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Pixie75

Hello girls,

Purps: Thinking of you honey. Hope you are OK. 

Ally: You will get your AF this week (I know!  ) providing you are not pregnant of course. Hang in there sweetie pie.  

LW: Posted your tabby’s today honey – hope you are doing OK.  

Mag: Welcome back!

Driver: Typical! You plan a lovely weekend away and it bloody rains! Sorry it wasn’t as good as you expected it to be. Rest up now and give that leg time to recover.

LJ: I’m good darling – thank you. I recovered (I think!) I only bled for a day and was told not to have sex for one week. Finished with antibiotics and stuff so all good here. Next step will be ovulating which hasn’t happened yet!  
Happy birthday to your kitties!  

Tracey: Not long left now! I’m SO excited for you.  

Malini:   

Anna: Are you ovulating? Don’t wait for hubby to come back! Didn’t you say you’ve met/seen a good looking man lately?   

Anne: Hello honey.   I’ve been on herbs since March and have just started seeing some difference especially with the blood colour– sorry TMI! It’s not as dark as it used to be now, it’s a healthier colour. As we know it takes 3-4 months for an egg to form so I’d give at least 4 months before quitting if I was you but LJ is right, are you definitely with the right doctor? How would you know though?! It’s a mind game isn’t it honey. 

Kate: How are you feeling honey, knees any better?  

Mir: How about you woman? You don’t seem to be posting very much, don’t you love us anymore?  

Hugs and kisses for everyone else.

I watched Bruno at the weekend and OMG it was wrong on so many levels but I couldn’t help myself laughing.   Some people walked out of the film which I don’t understand why. The reviews are out there and you know what you should expect from that film, if you are going to walk out why bother getting a ticket and wasting your time/money in the first place? Anyway, I just see it as a film and enjoyed it and there was definitely some irony in there! Hope certain people gets the message anyway e.g. Madonna!  

Pix xx


----------



## Pixie75

sorry I keep meaning to ask - Almond how are things with you? Have you started stimming yet hon?   

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Pix- You're right hun, I will give it some longer time- espicially if you took a while to see differences too- thanks hun  
xxxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Hey Pix- you know I have trouble finding nice size 2 shoes.......well, check out this website I found on Saturday........bloomin expensive some of them but there are some gorgeous shoes.

http://www.pretty-small-shoes.com/acatalog/index.html

kate- You're a size 2 aren't you hun?
xx

Got my eye on a pair of wooden wedges 

/links


----------



## Pixie75

Anne: It's tempting honey but if I purchase any shoes I think Mike might divorce me! I have over 400 pairs of shoes/boots (haven't paid anything for most of them) My changing room/garage/shoe cupboards are full with my shoes. Everytime I wear a pair it tends to be new   
What sort of wedges do you like - send me the link.


----------



## Little Me

Pix- Oooops, I've just ordered em- sod it. 
These in brown hun

http://www.pretty-small-shoes.com/acatalog/MONACO.html

xx

/links


----------



## Pixie75

Ohhh you ikkle spendy! Enjoy wearing them hon!


----------



## Little Me

you've got some similar havent you actually?
x


----------



## Pixie75

yes - I've just eamiled the factory (before you bought this pair) to ask if they've got my wedges in size 2 for you. Waiting to hear.   let's see if it's your lucky day with 2 pairs of shoes!


----------



## Little Me

Wooo- I LOVE shoes     , thanks hun, thats lovely of you
x


----------



## Ourturn

Pix - yup I reackon I'm ov'ing right now (peak on the monitor this morning). Have felt really sickie since yesterday, probably down to the hcg surge. Sods law says if I went out and had random sex I would get pg...but I don't want to end up on Jeremy Kyle thanks     I would kill for a job that provided me with free footwear. (saying that I worked in a shoe shop when I was 17 and hated it) Dh is shakes his head when I bring more home. Bought x5  pairs of sandals in the sale woops! 

Anne - Size 2 is so teeny weeny! Pix are you a size 2 too? I'm a 4/4.4 and I thought that was small enough. Don't they say you may have problems giving birth naturally due to the size of your pelvis  if your shoe size is less than a 4, or is that a myth? 

LJ - Happy birthday to your kitty cats! 

Jal - 2 weeks in the Maldives sounds like bliss! Sigh! 

Hi Jo & Kate

Anna x


----------



## Pixie75

Anne: It IS your lucky day! They've got that style but not in the colour I have. They have it in soft nude colour, alternatively, I can email you the stock list to check if there is anything else you like since you've already bought a similar style? 

Anna: I tell DH he needs to be around when I'm ovulation otherwise it will be his loss!  
5 pairs of shoes? Well done you! A woman can never have enough shoes I say!  

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Anna- I have a vision of you on Jeremy Kyle now      

Pix- yes pls love, can you email me the list?
I better not buy 2 of same style- I bet I liek yours better than mine now


----------



## Pixie75

Anne - done! I meant my shoes hon not the ones you bought. You could have mine if we were the same size. They weren't very comfortable though!  

Anna: I'm a size 5 so does that mean I'll give birth easily!  

xxxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

sobroody1 said:


> Pix - yup I reackon I'm ov'ing right now (peak on the monitor this morning). Have felt really sickie since yesterday, probably down to the hcg surge. Sods law says if I went out and had random sex I would get pg...but I don't want to end up on Jeremy Kyle thanks


----------



## Little Me

Hi Jo  

Thanks Pix- Ahhh hun, your little bear says "sad" whats up hun?


----------



## Ourturn

Pix - yup, you should be able to pop them out  

For the record I would not be seen dead on Jeremy Kyle. God only knows where they find the people that go one there!


----------



## shazziebear

Hi

I'm new here, my name is Shazzie and I have just found out that my FSH is 24 and AMH is 0.71 - pretty rubbish. 

We had our 1st IVF attempt cancelled due to no response - I was on the highest dose of Puregon!!  Have follow-up appointment with consultant tomorrow and I know he going to tell me that I need DE. 

Feeling very sad and anxious - but trying to investigate tx abroad - it's all so confusing as there are so many clinics.  Cannot wait 1-2 years for UK donor.

Shazzie x


----------



## Jumanji

Shazzie - if you are looking at DE then a couple of ladies here have recently taken that route and should be able to advise.  See what your consultant says though and if you want to try again with your own eggs then you could try another protocol or drug.


----------



## Pixie75

Welcome Shazzie    You are in the right place. I'm no different to you hon but I'm still fighting! Read my signature. Do you mind me asking how old you are? there are lots of things you can do to increase the quality/quantity of your eggs but it depends how long you are prepared to wait?  

Anne: Didn't know I've had a bear!   No idea why it says sad!?  

Anna: I'd be lucky if I could pop one out hon!   
Now come on tell us the truth, you are dying to be on Jeremy Kyle aren't you!  

Hello Jo & LJ...

pix xx


----------



## shazziebear

Hi pix

I am 38 and Dh is 29!!  (My toyboy)  I wish he could have our baby!!

Shazzie x


----------



## Little Me

It's your little mood bear hun  

Hi Shazzie and  welcome  

Anna- jeremy Kyle is a    - he's so confrontational and damn annoying    
xx


----------



## Ourturn

Shazzie - I don't think you should be giving up on your own eggs after just one try. Maybe you should try menapur (works for many of us better than any other stimming drug ) and a different protocol? I'm sure some one here will be able to advise you.

Pix - No really I don't! If I did I'd probably tell the other contestants to get a grip and get beaten up for it! 

Anna x


----------



## Pixie75

Shazzie I don’t want to give you false hope but we’ve had 2 ladies on this thread who got pregnant naturally with the same AMH as ours and one got pregnant with the help of IVF. So it does happen and it’s not the end of the road yet. I’d suggest you do all the right things for a few months and do another cycle with your own eggs to tick all the boxes before DE but obviously the decision is yours. I can find you all the previous posts/links that explains how to increase your egg quality/quantity if you like. Just let me know. We are all here to help/support each other hon, it’s hard I know but try not to be down.   

Anne: Got you!  

Anna:


----------



## Jumanji

Shazzie - I echo what the others have said (sorry if I wasn't clear before).  At 38 DE is hardly something you have to think about urgently so make sure you have explored all options with your own eggs.  As Pixie said, we have had a couple fo natural conceptions with simialr hormone results on this thread.  And my sister's FSH was almost the same as your's but she got pregnant through IVF.  Don't feel pressured into thinking DE is your only option.


----------



## shazziebear

Thank you everyone for your support  - I will see what the consultant says tomorrow and take it from there. 

I am interested in how to improve egg quality -not quite got the hang of naviagating this site yet! 

Shazzie x


----------



## Pixie75

Shazzie

This is a great website, check it out - http://natural-fertility-info.com/increase-egg-health

Nix had posted these links recently -

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=180983.msg2877708#msg2877708

and another:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=20.0

stuff on complementary therapy here:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

Also most of us use DHEA (micronized) for the egg quality & quantity but you need to get your Androgen profile looked at before taking this supplement. It is supposed to improve egg number in poor responders but, if it pushes up your testosterone level that can then adversely affect the quality.

Here is the latest post from Sam on DHEA update;

DHEA utilization around the world is rapidly increasing. Our colleague Ed Ryan in Toronto, Canada, who generally is treating a somewhat younger patient population than we here at CHR, just submitted a number of abstracts to ASRM and the Canadian Fertility Society, in which he reports outstanding pregnancy rates after DHEA supplementation, both in association with IUIs and with IVF.
Greek colleagues, who were the first to report pregnancy success in a small series of women with outright premature ovarian failure (POF), in a recent letter in Fertility and Sterility reported on continuous success in these patients (Mammas and Mammas, Fertil Steril doi:10.1016/j.fertnstert. 2008.12.10.
In our own ongoing DHEA research, we are making progress in slowly understanding who will most benefit from DHEA supplementation. In a study recently completed, and submitted for publication, we now were able to confirm once again that DHEA works well with premature ovarian aging (POA) under age 38 and with physiological ovarian aging above age 38 years. Keeping everything else the same, the beneficial effect appears, however, particularly large with POA and this is further explained by the observation that pregnancy success apparently directly correlates with the ability of DHEA to objectively improve ovarian reserve (OR).
We have recently repeatedly noted in these pages that OR is now increasingly evaluated via anti-Müllerian hormone (AMH) rather than follicle stimulating hormone (FSH). Utilizing AMH, we now were able to demonstrate that an increase in AMH levels following DHEA supplementation, suggesting objective improvement in OR, was statistically highly predictive of pregnancy success. Inversely, if AMH did not improve, pregnancy was much less likely.
Improvements in OR, of course, are much more likely in younger women with POA than in older women with physiological DOR. Therefore, the higher pregnancy success with POA should not surprise.
These data are the first step in predicting who will and will not benefit from DHEA supplementation. Much work remains still to be done, but we are convinced that in the not too distant future we will be able to be more selective whom to recommend DHEA to or not.

Hope these help.

Pix xx

/links


----------



## fluffy jumper

Shazzie.I agree with the others that you don't have to give up on your own eggs yet.  However, if you do ever go down the DE route not every UK clinic has a 1-2 year waiting list.  I am at CRM and only had to wait 3 months.  There is a thread called 'CRM egg recipients needed' which is how I found out about them.  Good luck with your follow up.

In terms of improving egg quality, there are lots of studies saying DHEA can improve egg quality.  If you do a search on DHEA you will find lots of info.  Chinese herbs work for some.  Eating enough protein, drinking enough water are also said to help response.

Talking shoes.  I have the opposie problem in that my feet are size 7- 7.5 and i NEVER find shoes that are comfortable.  I think my feet must be an odd shape as well as big.  Boots are fine and sandals are fine but shoes always get into the top of my toes. No matter how long I walk around in the shop with them on and think they will be comfy as soon as I have paid for them they cripple my feet by the time I get to work.  I dread the time of year when it is too cold for sandals but not wintery enough for boots.

Anna.  Maybe you could get DH to DHL some sperm home to you


----------



## Malini

Sorry all. I have been AWOL.  Dh took me to Suffolk to take my mind off things and to show Charlie (our dog) the sea.  It was great.  We ate ice cream and fish & chips and didn't think too much about gestone (it hurts this time more than I remember and gets worse Tracey as the bruising gets more sore).  I am negative but have been using the thinking time to focus my mind on DE.  I know it isn't the magic answer but am getting to the point that the waiting and wondering is ruining my life.

I have read up to page 60 and will catch up with the rest soon.  But before I sign off - ouch Donkey.  That's awful.  I hope you feel better.

And to Tracey and Purps - special love - this is very, very hard.  I  for you.

And to all of you  .  I carry you with me everywhere.

M xxx


----------



## purple72

Hello Ladies

Feeling a bit brighter this evening, had nice cuddle with DH before he left for work, he's being so loving bless him!

We've decided no more treatment for a few months at least, the ivf before this one was our best response ever and that was after a 5 month break, so we will just have a go at TTC naturally till nov/dec time, DH wants us to relax on all the healthy eating and no alcohol etc so we will just be having a normal not TTC life for a little while. We have 2 weeks A/L at end of august so will book a nice holiday and recharge our batteries and then just have some jiggy jiggy as and when we feel like it

It feels ok now, but not sure I'll be as relaxed about TTC as DH would like me to be a couple of months down the line.

At least he know has accepted that this cycle IS over rather than holding on tight to the fact that some people have periods and are still pregnant (bless him) As my bleeding is far too heavy for there still to be a pregnancy. Although I will test Thursday, but just for the clinic's stats.

Sorry for no personals ladies, but know I'm thinking of you all, and thanks for all your love and support, both on here and on F/book

Love ya all and you'll never know how much the love you guys have sent in the last 24hrs has sustained me!

Thank you from the bottom of my heart

Sx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Evening all,

Shazzie - welcome! I am in a similar position to you (except the toyboy bit - lucky you!) - my AMH last tested was 0.7 and although my FSH was 3.4 I think this was masked by my high oestrogen. I have had one cycle of IVF cancelled due to poor response. My first thought was, what dose of puregon were you on? You say max dose - the max dose of my clinic was 300 iui, although many clinics go twice as high as that! Maybe you need to try a clinic that specialises in poor responders (such as The Lister in London?)

I am going down the DE route next after only one poor response to IVF, but that's because I only have enough money for one more attempt, so I need to give myself the best chance. If I had unlimited money I would plug away with my own eggs for a bit longer i think. But the chances I've been given speak for themselves - 1% chance with my own eggs or 45-60% with DE. Do give yourself time to get your head around the DE thing. it takes time. I remember posting on here about  ayear ago that I could never consider it. Now i don't know what my concerns were about  . 

Hi Pix, Anne and Anna. I have to admit to having Jeremy Kyle on the tv in the background while I work from home sometimes. It's a morbid kind of fascination. Someone called it 'smug tv' - watching it because it makes you think, god I may be awful, but I'm not that bad!!!   Not a great attitude for a social worker  . 

Tracey - I reckon you've done a sneaky early HPT and it was +ve. I really hope so.   

  for you too Malini (I am in love with your Charlie!!!) How did Charlie take to the sea? Our 10 month old puppy Millie saw the sea for the first time about a month ago. We thought she would be terrified as she's scared of everything else, but she was very bold. She came out really deep swimming with me, we had to drag her out before she swam to Wales!

Purple - hope you are as ok as posisble in the circumstances, and are being looked after well, lovely girl. Oh, just saw your post. Good plan. I hope you enjoy the "time off." Where are you thinking of for your hols? Somewhere hot?     .

I think he's finished cooking the curry so I need to go.

Love to you all,
Jo xxx


----------



## Malini

Oh Purple, I crashed in and did what I never do and post without reading back properly.  I am SO SO SORRY.    I really believe that with your response time before this one (and even this one compared to me for example) - there is reason to hope for the future.  That doesn't help with the NOW though.  I really feel for you and send you and your dh love and  .  Malini xxx


----------



## purple72

Hi Malini,

I'm ok hunny, bad day yesterday and today but feeling a bit brighter this eve. 

How are you chickie?

Sx


----------



## almond

Hi ladies

Purps I am so so sorry. Life really is cruel and this is so unfair, you really dont deserve this  . I think your plan sounds really sensible, I totally get where you are coming from. Having a longer break between tx sounds like a really good idea and especially having a total break from the healthy eating etc and going on holiday. Sometimes I think you really do need to remember how it felt not to be trying trying trying. Am thinking of you xxx

Ally  it is a bloody minefield and I totally understand the need to have a plan. Sometimes though I find the right answers seem to become clear in their own time if that makes any sense? (probably not!) I went to Dr Z for nearly a year and she is really good (poss that which stopped my FSH from rising) and I have ummed and aahhed about whether to go back. Hope you get some proper time with Ben soon x

Tracey / Malini - thinking of both of you    

Shazza - welcome. I have no idea what my AMH is as have refused to retest but my FSH at my last test was 21 on day 1. I have just started another cycle and my cons (NHS!) was fine with me doing it (although realistic). She told me that someone got pg at my clinic with that FSH and I know LJ's sister Kate did as well. I am not ready to give up on my own eggs yet, though I am not far off. I am only on day 2 of stims so no idea how this cycle will work out - hope I can be a positive example!

Pix / Anne - loving all the shoe talk   Shall I post a link to my wedding shoes, they are so beautiful I think I should  

Sorry no more personals ladies, cant remember what I have read now. I have started my cycle, now on day 4, started Buserelin 0.3 on Sat morn and 450 Menopur last night. I am reacting quite badly to the injections this time, getting bruising and swelling. I have to be honest and say that I dont feel any better about this cycle since I started it, I'm not expecting to get pg and I just want it to be over. In fact, it really feels wrong to me to be pumping all these drugs into my body and I am starting to feel that this is the last time I am prepared to do it. That doesnt mean giving up on my own eggs (would consider natural / low dose IVF) and obviously not a decision I can make right now, but it feels like there is a loud voice inside me saying this isnt right for you and I cant ignore it. Magnus Magnussen style I will see this cycle out, but after that I have some big thinking to do ... 

Anyway, thinking of all of you as always xxx


----------



## LV.

Purple - I'm "on a break" now too and I must say, I feel like a new woman. Since our recent BFN DP and I have been enjoying ourselves and have got some social life back. I'm enjoying not worrying about everything that's being put past my lips and every twinge and ache. We won't be thinking about tx until next year now and I feel utterly relieved  and going to take the time to rebuild my energy ready for the next round of fighting. Part of my is in utter panic that we're wasting precious time but the other part of me knows I just need to take some time out and put a halt to our lives being 100% focused around tx.

I hope you find the same relief I have and just take some time to blo0dy enjoy yourself! A holiday sounds just the ticket

LadyV xx


----------



## almond

LV, sounds like you are doing absolutely the right thing. I got to feeling like that when I had some time off after my last cycle and it was fantastic. In fact, I feel quite resentful that the cycle has come along to spoil it and wondering if I should have waited! So pleased for you and please dont feel like you are wasting precious time. YOU are important in all of this as well, this is not wasted time at all. Sorry to butt in   hope you dont mind, just that your post really struck a chord
x


----------



## mag108

Ladies
Thanks for the welcome back thats very sweet. Had a pretty easy day at work considering (first day back, raining, half asleep). Need to get some exercise in pronto...big holiday belly.

I dont use a monitor ladies. I cant really face the monitoring, so much of it goes on so much of the time! But good to hear about your jelly. Reminds me of a song by Sonic Youth: '...she makes jam when she sleeps, somebody cut off her feet, now jelly rolls in the street'. Lucky lady.

Hi Jal.

Hi Anne- size 2's eh! thats sweet. I am a 7. Ok  as long as it's the UK and not Spain I am shopping, where their feet are teeny. Very nice sandles btw. Me, I can only go so high before they become 'bedroom' shoes ie never making it outside the front door and sometimes never getting to stand up in them! who needs to!

LJ- thanks for your kind words. And the break was fab.

Pix- bruno sounds fun! I know its prob all v v wrong...but...
I cant believe you have 400 pairs of shoes. Do you have a whole room with them in! How much fun! Can I just ask is the Androgen profile the same as getting ones testosterone levels checked? I ask because I am on DHEA and havent had any checks.

welcome shazziebear. As others have said you are in the right place hun.

Purps glad you are feeling a bit better hun, sounds like the right thing to do. Certainly after 2mths out (having spent 3 yrs TTC inl 6 mths on clomid and ivf) I am very happy to be pausing for now.

Almond: sorry its taking its toll. IVF is such an invasive tx. Uncompromising and full on. Hope it gets a bit easier for you hun. When I next start in sept/oct I will have had a similar break to you. If I felt I had a bit more time (i just turned 40) then I would wait to start.

Miranda, Malini, Sarah, Kate, Anna, Nix, Beachy, Steph, Sam, LW, LV, Ali, Ally, Laura, and all you
lovely ladies xxx


----------



## Malini

Am ok Purple; you are so lovely for asking.  Just ticking along but it has been a huge help that dh has been off since ET with me and will only be back at work for 3 days of our sentence.  It is definitely a time when I don't enjoy my own company.

Almond - please, please post a link to pretty shoes.  We need that.

 all round.  M xxx


----------



## shortie66

Hi ladies  

Sorry for lack of posting today have been pampering scottie and just cooked him his favourite roast beef dinner.  Birthday cake for pudding but if he cant manage any i'll have his share  

Mallini i have everything crossed for you sweetheart        

Purps glad u are feeling a bit better 2day darling, just take each day as it comes, we WILL get there    

Anne - yes hunny im a size 2 as well      Will have a read back and have a look at that link.  Boundary Mills Walsall also have some decent size 2's as well     

Hello to everyone else    will try and pop back on later if i get chance


----------



## almond

Hi Mags / Malini / Kate - ooh birthday cake Kate save us some! Hope your knees have been better recently 

Mags - glad you are enjoying the break. I felt like I had to get on with too, but I couldnt have done it any earlier than I did. You have a while to go until Oct at least, make the most of it. Where were you on holiday?

Malini - here is link to shoes  Hope it works
http://www.bespokebigday.co.uk/Products/Beautiful-Wedding-Shoes/Bellini/Bellini-is-a-shoe-boot-style-peep-toe-with-decadent-satin-ribbons-to-tie-/default.aspx
I am in love 

xxx

/links


----------



## Overthemoon

Evening lovelies  

Size 2 feet?! How do you stand up? I am size 8, I feel like a freak   Happy Birthday to Scott  

Purps, more  

Pixie nohut, you really are such a superstar, thank you so much for everything  

Malini and Tracey   

Almond, I am so sorry you feel so negative about this cycle. If you're really unhappy, you don't have to go through with this cycle, you can save your drugs for when you do feel ready. But maybe this is your time, maybe the golden egg is right there right now and just needs a few more days to ripen. When's your next scan?     LOVE the shoes!

LV, we should be sharing chutney and fruit gin recipes with our newly acquired mature gardens!  

Lightweight x x x


----------



## purple72

Tracey hunny not long now!

Thinking of you

& Malini, how long till OTD 

Sx


----------



## shortie66

LW im ok with flatties but my porn shoes almost make me topple forward they are so high     Bought 2 pairs of shoes recently and had to have size 1 really hope my feet arnt shrinking     

Almond i'll save u a bit of cake hunny.    Knees not too bad as have started taking pain killers regularly and expecially first thing in the morning    Must admit tho im thinking hmmm what if the natural miracle im hoping for occurs this month do hope i wont do any damage, and then reality hits and i think FFS get real   

Purps hiya sweetheart


----------



## almond

Purps more   from me too. I have been thinking of you all evening x

LW - how are you doing? Hope you are ok   Thank you for your lovely words (as ever). You know, I have been half tempted to stop, but I'm not sure I could face doing it again, just want to get it over with now. I hope I am proved wrong with all my negativity   Scan is Fri. Glad you like the shoes! They will prob be agony for the day but they are too gorgeous to care  

Kate - Pain killers sound like a good thing! and if you do get your natural miracle I'm sure they wont do any harm   have you tried glucosamine or anything like that? sure I have read about that in one of my nutrition books! can have a look for you later if you want me to

love to all
xxx


----------



## Pixie75

Has someone said shoes   

Purps honey I love your plan! That's a kind of a plan I would have so backing you up 100% (just in case you need my blessing!)   

LW: It's not a problem at all sweets.   How are things with you and the house lately?

Almond: Ahhh love those shoes! They make me want to get married again!   You are not going to belive how greedy I was now but I've had 3 pairs of wedding shoes   Well we've had two occasions where I needed 2 pairs but I've had 3rd pair just in case    I was going to get 2 wedding dresses if Mike hadn't stopped me   
Sorry you are feeling so low about your cycle but things happen when you least expect them so   

Tracey: Have you tried some ballet pumps? You can get softer styles for wider feet.

Mag: I think Androgen profile involves DHA Sulfate/Testosterone/Serum sex hormone binding glob/Free androgen index . Your GP will do this for you. It's best you get it looked at if you are taking DHEA as you don't want your testosterone to be too high. 

Malini: lovely to 'see' you  

Jo: Hope you enjoyed your curry.

Kate : How did you mange to find size 2 porn shoes!!  

Pix xx


----------



## Coco Ruby

Hi all

Purps, I hope the time out is just what you and DH need, it sounds like a really good idea.  Hello everyone else.  

I can't believe there are really people who take a size 2 shoe!  You must be about 4ft 1 

Feeling a bit better today, although have been a bit weepy - I get that arond AF time too.  The amount of times I've sat at my computer and started bawling - I think people at work think I'm a bit mad 

Got the 'breakthrough bleed' (sorry, not sure what else to call it) coz I stopped the CP on Friday.  Although it does feel different to the normal one, not so painful.

x


----------



## almond

Pixie75 said:


> Well we've had two occasions where I needed 2 pairs but I've had 3rd pair just in case   I was going to get 2 wedding dresses if Mike hadn't stopped me


Pix - I am laughing a lot - but I think this needs explaining, what where the 2 occasions you needed 2 pairs of wedding shoes for?!
Laughing re the 2 wedding dresses. I am missing trying them, almost wish I hadnt found one 

Hi Coco, dont think I have said hello yet, welcome!
x


----------



## Pixie75

Almond we've got married in Istanbul but also had a reception here for Mike's relatives who couldn't make it to the wedding in Turkey. I really could have worn 2 dresses, don't you think?    

Coco sorry to hear AF is being such a witch!  


xxxxx


----------



## Coco Ruby

Hi Almond   Nice to meet you!  How are you keeping?

I'm also jealous of 2 wedding dresses - wish I'd thought of that one!

xx


----------



## almond

Aha Pix that explains it. On that basis, I think you should definitely have had 2 dresses! What was Mike thinking?!   what is it with men?!  

Hi CR   I'm fine thank you jabbing away and mucking around on the computer when I should probably be doing some relaxation CD or sleeping   x


----------



## Coco Ruby

Same here - I've been meaning to go to bed for the last hour - get good rest and all that - but keep trawling the net for fertility news updates, acupuncture reviews etc  
x


----------



## Pixie75

I KNOW!!!    I'll never forgive him for that!  

You should go to bed ladies you need your rest!   

night night!

xxx


----------



## Kazzie40

Hi everyone - sorry about being AWOL for a while but was down but also extremely busy with one thing and another but have been reading most days.

Purps - just to say I am sorry about your BFN, I prayed it would be your turn this time but soon it just has to be  

Almond - good luck with this cycle, I know how you feel about not feeling positive but this truly could be the one -   also wanted to say thank you so much for your patience and replies about immunes whilst you have had your own things going one, I appreciate that.

Tracey - Good luck and fingers and everything crossed for OTD   

Pixie - thank you for sending the info about what the Jinemed asked you to test, I also asked them and they added a few onto mine.

Anne, love the shoes even if I know there is no way I could fit or walk in them!  

Donkey I was sorry to hear about your recent illness, hope you are on the mend now  

Hi everyone else, Kate, LJ, LW, LV , mags, Zuri and everyone else that I haven't mentioned.

A lot has been happening for me here.

firstly finally after two years since Joshua died I gave in and have gone on anti depressants, the main force being the fact that after Dr. Beers book I felt I did have low serotonin levels and it can affect your fertily, plus my doc said they are ok to take if TTC so that sealed the deal. When I asked about them she said she had been dying to get me on them for ages, so why didn't she say so?!! still I can't really complain as she has been a fantastic doctor. 

It's probably a placebo effect as she said they take a few weeks to work but I am feeling a bit better already.

After much reading up and sorting out what to do and where to go ( one of the reasons haven't posted much lately) I finally went to see Dr. Gorgy today to get my immunes tested, although am still in shock at what we paid today, the cost of a cycle at the Jinemed.!!  

Although it was a lot of money I personally felt I wanted to get them done before I did anymore cycles but also felt that if they came out clear it would make me feel 'happier' about moving onto DE next year as it must be my age rather then anything else.

Once I made this decision last week I felt that I was moving forward again which has also made me feel a lot happier. I also got my GP to do quite a lot of the tests that were required so god knows how much the private bill would have been if I hadn't! 

The kids were away this weekend with the grandparents and we went out for a lovely meal and I got drunk on several cans of diamond white which I haven't let myself do for well I can remember when.

It was nice not to think about what I should or should not be eating, drinking etc etc. We both said we really enjoyed ourselves as a couple which we haven't for a long long time because of the IF.

I also ( due to the up effects of the AD I feel ) have booked a no frills holiday to Spain for us all, flying out on 5th August for 10 nights. I am sick of going on 'holidays' for IVF and felt that I wanted my boys to know what a real holiday should be like.

I thought lovely no carrying drugs etc, but as it happens as I might find out I am pregnant  ( some hope!) whilst I am away Dr. G has told me to take aspirin, 40mg clexane and 25mg predinisolone per day if I get a positive test ( yes he told me to take a pack of pregnancy tests!) and cyclogest too so have to find room somewhere for these supplies.

Does anyone know the cheapest best place to buy predinisolone and cyclogest as I have never bought them before?

Anyway I have rambled on enough so will sign off, I have missed everyone and glad Im back again as you really are a lovely bunch of girls   


Take care love Karen xxx


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies  

Kazzie, great to 'see' you back on line. I'm so sorry this rollercoaster dispair has got to you but you're such a little fighter and you're getting there hun. What a great plan, having an IVF free holiday. Your two lovely boys will be thrilled to bits and hopefully you'll come back with a natural BFP, just the tonic!!  I hope that passing the two year mark since Joshua passed away has made your grief easier to bear. You'll always carry him in your heart and as the days pass, the pain will hopefully lessen. And on your sad days, let the tears flow, it's ok to cry whenever you need to, grief is so unpredictable and can be triggered by such small unexpected occurrences. Just remember we're always here.  ^hug me^

Almond when is your wedding? Have you got your dress? Will it fit if this cycle results in twins?    

Pixie nohut, the house is so awful. I'm hating it so much. The builders have not been enjoyable at all and they have since moved on to another extension elsewhere so they turn up here intermittently and very halfheartedly. We called in the two young self employed guys who did a fantastic job on the first phase of renovation before it all got flood damaged. They have come in to clear up the flood damage mess and clean up after the builders, do any unfinished plastering and decorate. They swept the house yesterday with paint and sealant and it was so refreshing. Then another inspector turned up form the insurance company in the afternoon wanting to inspect the damage to the building (plaster/paint). This is 2.5 months after the flood    They have now sent out 4 assessors to our property in the last 5 weeks including testing all the electrical equip on the claim. We're so furious, they initially told us to take photos and clean up, no one would come out. It will be months before it's is settled. I spoke to my lawyer yesterday and as soon as the builder is out, we shall sue him. Hopefully that means this week.   The house is upside down and I couldn't sleep at all last night with the stress. We had fully finished 4 of the bedrooms before the extension started and we lost 3 of them during the building work so everything is dumped in one bedroom. We also lost the office so we're living in chaos in two rooms, and still no kitchen. I never want to see a microwave meal again.  

Kate, size 1? What   My dog has bigger feet than you! And you get your shoes VAT free!

Purple  

Anne, has everything been settled re Jason vs Focus?

Morning everyone else  

Lightweight x x x


----------



## fluffy jumper

Jo Mac.  You were right I did to an early test and get a feint positive.  I did another test this morning - a digital one and I have got a BFP.  I am absolutely over the moon.  I know with my history that we are not home and dry but I am just grateful that we have crossed this massive hurdle.
I have made an appointment with Dr ******* of the London MC clinic on Saturday morning to try and put my mind at rest and know that I am doing everything I can to keep this BFP going.

I didn't want to post before because it felt insensitive with your news Purple.    I know you will be pleased for me but still very sad for yourself.  

LW.  Your house story just goes from bad to worse.  I don't know how you are not going completely mad - or maybe you are.  It is unbelileveable how awful these insurance companies are.  And the builder  

Kazzie.  Great to see you back.  Predisiolone is only about £2 per box.  I was amazed, it is the only IF related thing that doesn't cost a fortune.  I don't know the cheapest place for cyclogest but the 'where to buy cheap drugs' thread probably has the answer.

Malini.     

Pixie. I have been looking for balet pumps for ages.  Most just make my feet look huge.  The only nice ones are really expensive - ie £89 in Russell and Bromley.  I loved your two dresses theory.

Kate.  I am glad the painkillers are working on your knees.  I echo what Almond says, try glucosamine.  I have a dodgy hip joint and it has helped a bit and my Mum swears by if for her arthritic fingers.

Better go, I came to work early so I could post.  I am having connection problems at home, I am with BT.  Anyone else having problems with BT broadband at the moment?


----------



## Overthemoon

Yay Tracey, yay yay yay        Congratulations!


----------



## Little Me

Morning ladies,

Purps- Hunny, I am loving your plan- it sounds like mine (well, apart from I am on the herbs at the moment) but there is NO WAY I am doing anything other than enjoying myself with to the max when we're on hols  
have been thinking about you and G  
Ps- where do you fancy going on hols?  

Tracey- You've gone and made me    (in a VERY good way!) I am absolutely delighted for you and Steve (and Max  ) what a lovely day                      

LW Hi love  . Jason is just waiting on solicitor / ACAS to come back - the reference "wording" needs to be agreed but looksl ike Focus have agreed verbally to do it. So glad, cos I don't think either of us could really have coped with a court case.
Your house is a nightmare  


Almond- I LOVE your shoes chick  

Kate- Guess who wore porn shoes on her wedding day? yep, me.and I mean for the wedding DAY!!! They were the only high nice size 2's I could find  
Check out this site www.fantasyheels.co.uk      

Karen- I have been wondering how you are hun. Glad the docs have made you feel a bit better  

Malini  

Well, I got my peak on CBFM this morn and we did a bit of   last night.
It's the shag fest now for the next week as Jas was the one that found that article on daily sex for a week improves   . It's his favourite time of the month   

Everyone else ok?


----------



## Pixie75

OMG OMG OMG!!! Tracey that's fabulous news!!       Well done you!
You know what, I’ll send you a pair of soft pumps and they will be my present to you for getting a BFP!! Size 7 or 7.5?   

LW: Sue them hon, they truly deserve to be sued!   Hope things get sorted soon, you really need a holiday after all this nightmare you have been through lately.  

Kazzie: Nice to ‘see’ you again. I’m glad you have a plan of action, let’s hope you won’t need anymore IVF’s and you’ll get your natural BFP on your hols.   

Anne:  

Hello to everyone else,

Pix xxx


----------



## shortie66

Tracey -  oh sweetheart what bloody wonderful news     im not joking im blubbing like a baby     Take care hunny, no in fact lie down for the next 9 months and dont do a thing    This is truly fantastic news    

Lightweight im so sorry about ur house horrors hun, really hope u get it all sorted out soon   

Anne hiya hun enjoy the shagfest  

Be back later gotta make a quick phonecall


----------



## Little Me

Hi Pix & Kate


----------



## popsi

Tracey... thats wonderful news, just what I needed to cheer me up in this gloomy weather i am     lots now xxxxxx take things easy now and enjoy this time 

anne, kate, pix, lw, almond, purps and everyone else   

sorry cant stop my friend is coming over now then I am off shopping and picking DH up from work and having a late lunch somewhere nice xxx


----------



## shortie66

Kazzie hunny just read back.  Well done sweetheart by taking the first step in going to docs.      You are so brave darling, please do not see it as "giving in" see it as "taking control" of ur life for you and ur boys    

Coco hope ur ok today hunny bun    

Pixie yay hunny how ya doin?  Cant u get me and anne some size 2 freebies its costin us a fortune in decent goin out shoes   

Anne just clicked onto fantasy shoes       Love those sexy boots but wouldnt even be able to stand up in em let alone walk   

Popsi keep off the pop hunny


----------



## Jumanji

Purple - I am glad DP has been so supportive and that you are feeling better.  I think taking a break and enjoying yourself is a great idea; sometimes it is really important.  One thing which tends to annoy me about Zita West is that she bangs on about no caffeine, no alcohol and organic this and that and yet also bangs on about reducing stress.  It can get to be quite stressful ordering organic orange juice when you are out and about because you wouldn't normally do it and it is a constant reminder that you are having problems conceiving.  And I think you can still lead a healthy lifestyle and enjoy things like coffee and alcohol if you want to - everything in moderation!  I also think that if you do have to do another cycle later then you will do much better from giving your body time to recover.  One trend I have noticed is that people don't seem to do well on an IVF cycle which closely follows another.  The body needs a bit of time.     

Lucy - glad you are taking a break too; please don't get caught up in thinking you are wasting time. As Almond says, you are very important in all this too.  Plus, do not be panicked into thinking 35 is "old".  A few months at your age is not going to make any difference at all.       

Almond - I know you don't feel great about this cycle but do remember that you got 4 eggs last time which really isn't bad at all.  Plus this time they are treating your immunes.  And you are only 35. If your consultant can be positive for you then try and be positive for yourself.  When my sister started her cycle her consultant was realistic but tried to be encouraging and told her that he was just discharging a couple pregnant with twins whom everyone had down as "no hopers".  Some weeks later he discharged another "no hoper" couple pregnant with twins!  You really never can tell.    

Mag - glad your first day back at work wasn't too bad! 

Pixie - you might have to give your body a month or two to ovulate after invasive surgery.  I know it is frustrating but don't worry!  Glad Bruno was fun - I am surprised people walked out too; I mean they must know what to expect!

Anne - glad you are finding shoe options for your Cinderella feet!  Also glad the Jason seems to be getting things sorted with Focus and that you have your "peak" day and got some   in!!!

Anna - a girl can never have too many shoes; your DH will have to understand that! 

JoM - your puppy is so cute; my sister has an English Springer and he was a bit nervous of water at first but now loves it!

Tracey -           such fantastic news! Many congratulations!

Malini - I would take it one step at a time and not start thinking about DE; this cycle is very far from being over for you!   

Kate - hope DH enjoyed the cake! 

LW - hello there!  I am so sorry the building work is such a nightmare.  How streeful for you.   I am not surprised you now have an aversion to microwave meals - very understandable! 

Coco - glad things are progressing for you.  I suspect some ladies here can recommend an acupuncturist for you.

Kazzie - I am glad you have made the decision to go on antidepressants if it is right for you; a few years back it was certainly right for me and they helped tremendously; I do hope your experience is the same.  I am also really glad you have a holiday booked - you so deserve it!  Here's hoping you relax and get that natural miracle!   

love to Ally, Steph, Beachy, Miranda, LauraB, Popsi and anyone else I have missed.

I cooked a mean cottage pie on Sunday even if i do say so myself.   DP polished most of it off last night!


----------



## Pixie75

Morning Jen & Pops  

Jen - I really hope you are right! I am feeling a bit   not knowing if I will ever ovulate again. Hope I didn't get that op for nothing!  

Kate - what do you mean by going out shoes? I don't have a client that does porn shoes hon    You'll have to trust my taste? PM me your address.

xxxxxx


----------



## peewee55

Just passing through to say to Anne - shag shag shag shag and shag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You just never know.


----------



## shortie66

Pix pm'd u hun  

Hi peewee    

Right gotta get this huge **** into gear and go shopping.  Need some more filler for hole in kitchen wall then wanna try and tile splash back god help me


----------



## Malini

WOOHOO!!! for Tracey.  I am over the moon for you, Steve and Max.  This is such lovely heartwarming news.  I AM THRILLED (and so is dh).  You deserve this and I am hoping, praying, begging and pleading that 'your history' doesn't have any cards to show.  SO HAPPY!!! CONGRATS.

Hee, hee, Pixie.  You'll hate me now: I had two dresses - one for here and one for home   But I got my shoes on the internet for 20£ and wore an old pair for Canada to make up for it, so I am envy of your shoes.

ALMOND - THEY ARE BEAUTIFUL.  YOU ARE GOING TO BE THE MOST GORGEOUS BRIDE.

Kate - Is it worth trying arnica or anything else herbal/natural to help with the knee pain.  Having said that it is probably way past that .... I hope they get you an appt SOON.

 Mag

 Purple - OTD is 02/08/2009 (Almond and my birthday.  Last year I got the call to tell me none of my eggs fertilized on my bday, so I think this year it will be to tell me it is BFN).

What do you think girls?  Do I ruin my day and go for another blood test or just pee stick at home and skip the ARGC humiliation line?

Nice to see you here Kazzie, and here's hoping for that au naturel BFP.

LJ- I know you are right - wedding anniversary this Thurs marks 4 years of ttc (not to mention the 5 years before that begging dh to marry me so we could start a family), and I am tired.  I am actually exhausted like I have never been before.  But I appreciate your support and care.

LW -That blood house.  I don't know how you are coping.  I want to swoop in and help you so badly.  I had a bathroom fit out go wrong and I didn't sleep for a week and cried everyday, so I can't begin to imagine what it would feel like to have the whole place in disarray.

CoCo- Where are you?  I have a lovely acu.


 to Anne, Ally, Mir, LauraB, Popsi, Steph, Driver, Anna 1, Anna 2, Nix, Jen, PeeWee and anyone else I have missed (sorry).  M xxx


----------



## Little Me

[quote author=slycett Need some more filler for hole 
[/quote]
   
Sorry Kate- you know I have a dirty mind!

Hi PW- Yep, it's shagadagadoo time in the Green household


----------



## Jumanji

Pixie - ANYONE going though surgery like that needs to give their body a chance to recover.  You ARE going to ovulate again - it just may not be immediate because your body has taken a bashing in that area.  I know it is hard not to worry about everything but please know that anyone having an operation like that, whatever their FSH/AMH etc., will take time to recover!  Please please don't worry unnecessarily.   

PeeWee - good advice for Anne. Clear and to the point I think!


----------



## Little Me

Hi LJ  

Mal- When you testing love? x


----------



## Malini

Hi Anne,

OTD 02/08 - grrrr.

How are you

M xxx


----------



## kara76

thought i should pop along and ask the girls in the now

i had 4 follies yesterday all around 12mm and im so scared they will disappear should i ask for a scan before friday?


----------



## Little Me

Mal- I will kepp everything crossed for you (apart from legs as it's BMSing time     )


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Very quickly as I am getting ready for a meeting in Paris - leaving in an hour or so but wanted to say:

WOOHOO HIP HIP HOORAY YIPEE!!

Tracey great great news on your BFP!! I am thrilled and utterley over the moon for you!!

Well done you!!

Time for the pom poms me thinks!!

      ​
I must confess that I did a bit of FF stalking early this morning and read that you had had a feint line and I was hoping that I got the official news before I left!!

We had better have our lunch to celebrate soon!!

Lots of love and hugs    and to everyone else - will try and read back properly soon.

A xxxx


----------



## Little Me

Alls- Safe journey hun


----------



## shortie66

Mrs Green u have a very dirty mind     Hole is filled now tho  

Mallini i would be testing from tomorrow onwards hun but then i've never been the most patient of people.  My thoughts were at least if i knew beforehand i would be prepared.  But im sending you these          and a great big      to get u through the time 

Oh well on will the tiling i suppose


----------



## laurab

Tracey - Woooooo Hoooooo! Top Banana!  

Pix - Just to reassure you (sorry I'm a bit behind so dont know what surgery you have had) but I have had a laparotomy and laparsocopy and after both I didn't ov the following month and things where a bit 'odd' for a few months.  But all returned to normal again.  

XX


----------



## Overthemoon

Have a lovely time Ally  

Kara, how many days have you stimmed for? Alot of clinics don't scan for 4 days at the start of treatment. I think it's early days for you yet and you never know, more follies might have popped up by Friday   

Malini, stay positive sweetheart,    for good news in the next few days from you

Anne you little minx, what a busy week you have!

Pixie nohut, it'll all be ok, I'm still holding out for your natural BFP. If you follow in Anne's footsteps you never know  

Started the legal process this morning and feeling a bit better about it. Our home insurance covers legal too so they are dealing with it and will send out a letter to his insurers asking for settlement within 21 days or else face a court case. The builder promised yesterday to come today and lay the kitchen floor so we can at least paint it and start tiling the floor but he hasn't turned up. He said he was too busy today so when we rang back to say our lovely 2 multi-task guys could do it at their expense today they suddenly had the wagon loaded up and they're on their way (apparently). It does mean that they can't use the back staircase this afternoon though so it means the joiners will be using the front stairs through our temporary 'office/kitchen/dining' area that has been out of bounds for the contractors. Lovely filthy feet walking through our living area   I have had enough though and I'm at the end of my tether with it all. If anything else goes wrong then I don't think I'll cope. 

I would have been on my flight to Istanbul right now as I write and was supposed to start stimming today. I feel quite cheated at the moment. 

LW x x x


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Anne  

LW -


----------



## Pixie75

LW - Oh hon I'm really sorry    I know you were looking forward to this cycle.  

LJ & Laura: Thanks girls. I'll try to be patient and give my poor body some time to recover properly. Laura I've had a hysteroscopy by the way, they removed a fibroid.

Kate & Anne: Your shosies are going to be with me tomorrow/Wednesday. Ps: You girls have filthy minds!  

Malini : WHAT?! Seriously What? How dare you!   Ahh I'm sure you looked lovely in your dresses. (Ps - I looked lovely in my shoes!   )

Ally: Have a lovely trip sweetie pie.  

Kara: Hope all will go well  

Pix xx


----------



## shortie66

Oooo pixie thanx so much sweetheart    Must say tho anne has a dirtier mind than me  

Ally have a safe trip hunny, hope its better weather over there    

LW


----------



## H&amp;P

Real quickie (oooerrr specially for you Anne   ) from me as have a meeting in less than 10 minutes.  

Tracey -       , huge congrats on your  .

Anne -  

Malini - sending you all my remaining    

LW - I have no idea how you have coped with everything life has thrown at you over the last couple of months, you have my thoughts and admiration as to how you are surviving it all.  

kara - are you still doing DR (sniffing or injecting) ?, I had scans every 3 days while stimming but every clinic is different, if you don't feel comfortable with the advice they gave phone back and challenge them until you are happy


----------



## Little Me

Hi Mrs Driver    

Kate- Oi- you're the one with the hole that needed filling!!    
OK, now that's enough from me - a good girl I will be from now on  

Pix-


----------



## kara76

i had my first scan on day 6 so 5 jabs in, they usually don't scan til day 8 but opted to scan me earlier after my abandoned cycle, my next scan is friday which will be day 10 .....9 jabs in

im on short protocol so no down reg and no pill beforehand, doing 0.5 suprecur and 450 menopur

lw you must be disappointed, things are certainly sent o try us


----------



## Malini

don't be good Anne.  The board would be so dull without you  .  M xxx

PS Thank you all for the good wishes.  I have ABSOLUTELY NO physical signs of anything - not even sore knockers. Sigh.


----------



## LV.

Hoorah, hoorah, hoorah Tracey! Brill m'lovely!

Love to all

xx


----------



## Overthemoon

Hey Kara, that sounds like a long time then if you are already on day 7 today. Sorry, I had thought you were only just starting stims. What size were the follies yesterday and did they do bloods? I think I would ask for a scan earlier than Fri if I were you.

I'm totally into Ugg boots and two pairs got trashed in the floods. I'm very protective over my Uggs so the insurance better pay up    

Kate, Glucosamine & Chondroitin are the way to go for bad joints. We get them from Healthspan online. Have you had physio? Might help in the interim whilst you are waiting for your hosp appt.

Malini, it's early days, hang on in there sweetness.  

LV   How's your house nightmare developing?

LW x x x


----------



## Pixie75

Kara I don’t mean to worry you but I’d contact your clinic if I was you. I was on a similar protocol as you with only 0.5cc lucrin stopping me ovulating and when my follicles reached 13 mm I’ve had scans everyday and I was given extra cetrotide to stop me ovulating. Follies grow very fast with this protocol – this has happened to me anyway.  

Pix xx


----------



## Jumanji

Kara - I don't think your follies are likely to disappaear but I think Pixie has given some good advice; call your clinic and deamnd some help or reassurance!  Let us know what they say. 

Hi Ally!  

Malini - Kate felt nothing except AF cramps!  You really cannot go by symptoms - some people swear they have everything in the book and still get a BFN and others feel zilch and get that BFP.  

LW - I should imagine it is somewhat therapeutic getting the legal process in motion.  However, today must be a really hard day if you were due to fly out to Istanbul.  Just take care of yourself and hang in there.  You really are amazingly strong!  

LV - hello there! 

Pixie - I know it is rough but give your body time. 

Driver - hello 

Anne and Kate - dirty girls! 

Laura - I still love that pic of the chiplets!


----------



## kara76

i might well call the clinic i think

thanks girls

they were all 12mm yesterday


----------



## Jo Macmillan

traceymohair said:


> Jo Mac. You were right I did to an early test and get a feint positive. I did another test this morning - a digital one and I have got a BFP. I am absolutely over the moon.


Oh I love it when I am right! Congratulations Tracey!!! I have just been jumping up and down for you! yay!


----------



## Züri

massive congratulations Tracey!! so pleased for you xx


----------



## Malini

Zuri.  Thinking of you.  I am doing the ironing


----------



## shortie66

Anne bet you wont be a good girl - aint u on the shagathon     

Weird af pains here only ov on satday/sunday    Just my b.loody luck to ov and then have an early af    Then again it could be windypops    

LW think my joints are ok hun, was tested for atheritis and rhuematism and they came back ok, had mri scan on left knee and lady said looked like it had been bitten away by a rat - lovely!  Only prob is right one is now playing up as well    Will try the glucosamine and chondroitin tho, anythings worth a shot.

Cant believe it girls its hasnt rained yet today     Think all my washing is dry for a change  

Hi zuri kara lj luce jo mallini and everyone.  

Better get on i suppose, had 2nd thoughts about having a go at tiling cos i dont wanna balls it up.  Fella coming over later to give us a price, so im cleaning kitchen cupboards out instead (apart from the top ones cos i aint climbing up no ladder)


----------



## Coco Ruby

Hi all

Traceymohair - what great news!! I'm so pleased for you, congrats and get lots of rest - and chocolate 

Malini - how are you feeling now?  Waiting is such a horrible time, whether its for the right time of the month, appointment, hospital but even more so when it's for your preg test.  Would you get a result if you tested now, or is it too early?  I could never wait but I thought day 10 after ovulation was the earlier you could test - guess it's different when the eggs are fertilised outside?

Re: acupuncture, I had some when I was going to have some tx in February (canx due to domestic issues....!) but it didn't relax me at all, I felt really bored lying there and to be honest, I felt ripped off being charged £40 for some one to stick needles in me for 2 minutes and then leave me for on my own for 40 mins!  Plus the room really smelt!  But I am thinking about having it done just around egg collection and transferal time.  I'm in London - where's your practitioner?

Hi Little Jenny, you always say hello which is so nice   How is your sister and her gorgeous looking babies?  Do you have any too?

Hi Kazzie, we haven't spoken but just wanted to say that I've been on anti-d's for a while and I lowered my dose whilst doing this round of tx. My doc thinks its better for me to stay on them and they won't have much effect, and then we can review it if (when!) I get a bfp.

I hope everyone else is ok
x

Not feeling so bad today - fingers crossed!


----------



## kara76

i am being scanned tomorrow now and then again friday phew that will hopefully ease my mind


----------



## Züri

Malini said:


> Zuri. Thinking of you. I am doing the ironing


cheeky!!

I had my mum here for 2 weeks and it was bliss, she did all my ironing, and washing and cleaning (wish she'd come back!)

I have everything crossed for you Malini xx


----------



## Pixie75

Great news Kara! Well done!

 Coco, Zuri, Malini and everyone else


----------



## Malini

Oh that sounds wonderful!!

Thank you for your good wishes.  It means a great deal to me  

PS that's great Kara.


----------



## Jumanji

Kara - well done for getting in touch with the clinic!  Sounds good!

Coco - hello there!  When is your first scan to see how you are doing?  My sister's twins are doing well thank you and she is loving them.  I am not sure who sees which acupuncturist in London but I am sure someone will be along soon and help out.  If not (cos this thread moves fast) then ask again!

Zuri - hi there; good to see you!

Malini - we are all pulling for you!

love to everyone else!


----------



## Jal

Just a quick one to say:

Tracey - huge congratulations you sooooooooooo deserve it!!

        

Hi to all!!


----------



## Little Me

Kara- Just want to wish you the very best of luck for this cycle hun. Your biography has made me  , 11 years of TTC, all I can say is your baby will be so very lucky to have you for a mommy  

Coco- I didn't get on well with my acupuncture either - I used to feel really nauseous by the time I'd finished    

Life can be so very sh!it can't it girls  so heres a   and some  too


----------



## popsi

LW .. thinking of you honey, you have so much sh!t to deal with, yet you still find time to support us xx

Pix.. your spoiling these girlies with your shoes you know   ... your one in a million hun xx they have such tinsy tiny feet  , how are you feeling now xx

anne and kate.. i dont know which one of you has the worse mind    

kate.. i only had 2 drinks LOL !! hubby offered to drive so would have been rude to refuse !  

kara.. glad your going tomorrow i was worried about you earlier hun, its not like you xx

jo, jal, mir, laura, purps, tracey, malini, zuri, lv, and all you lovely ladies xxx


----------



## kara76

thanks girls you  gave me the push needed to phone

anne you have made me cry now

what a bunch we are lol


----------



## Little Me

Pops- The next time I'm in Wales (not like I go to Wales all the time! ) I am defo joining you for a glass of champers 
Ps- Kate definately  is worse than me  

Sorry Kara


----------



## Pixie75

Coco - I see an accupuncturist at a clinic called London Acupuncture on Harley Street (recommended by ARGC) - http://www.londonacupuncture.co.uk/ £45 per session or there is another place called Kite Clinic specialised in fertility - http://www.kiteclinic.co.uk/acupuncture.php?n=1&gclid=COWTzZrb-JsCFdYB4wodHGVZAQ but their fees are rather high!  (why people put their prices up when they hear the IF word is beyond me! At the end of the day all they do is to poke you with poxy needles!)

Popsi - I'm OK hon thank you. Just peed off with a friend of mine who makes ridicilously real jokes via email and while I think she is being serious and get very upset she laughs her head off   I'm dodging her calls and emails right now! 

OK girls, let's vote who is worse Anne or Kate!!


----------



## popsi

anne... your more than welcome anytime honey   

pix... friend       not nice hun xx

hmmm who is worse.. i think it depends on the day and conversation LOL !!!  its a close call ladies

kara.. xxx


----------



## Little Me

Pix - What the F is this friend doing hun?


----------



## Little Me

ah, thanks Pops- how's the new bedroom coming on so far?


----------



## popsi

anne.. one bedroom finished now (spare) ... started stripping wallpaper in nursery yesterday so gonna finish that tomorrow then decorator coming Monday to re-paper it, so all coming along nicely

hey girls.. anyone been to Cheltenham ??


----------



## Coco Ruby

Hello there,

Pixie 75 - thanks for the acu advice!  It is expensive, but everytime I had investigations done - eg scans at £500 a pop - I'd think, bang goes that nice new chest of drawers for the bedroom or oh well, not trip to Oz this year then!  It's all money and you are right, as soon as you say IVF, the dollar signs go up in the eyes.  DH is worried we won't be able to afford to bring up a baby if we are lucky enough to have one!  But we will somehow and if that's what it costs, that's what it costs.

Hi Anne G - I haven't checked out your shoes yet but I will 

Almond, how are you today?

Hi Little Jenny   I don't have my first scan til 7th August, so aaaages to go yet.  I just hope the drugs are doing wot they are supposed to!  

Am getting paranoid again today about my bad AMH result earlier this month.  The last time I had an OST in February, they saw 7 follies (5 on left, 2 on right) but that was when my AMH was above 7. Now it's struggling to get over 2 - does that mean I'll only get one or two follies - and what if they don't have any eggs?  I've got ages to go yet but am feeling a bit worried this afternoon  
xx


----------



## beachgirl

Tracye- woohoo, congratulations that's great news x


----------



## Pixie75

Coco scans at £500??   What do they scan exactly for that much money? I know cheaper places if you live in London. My AMH is 0.7 and i've produced 2 eggs so don't worry you'll have better response especially if you do all the right things between now and your cycle.

Pops & Anne: Some people just can't get serious jokes are not so funny especially if they are written. Grrr! She is now blaming me for being too sensitive   

Hello Beach!

Purps: Hope you are OK sweetie pie. Thinking of you.   

xx


----------



## Overthemoon

CocoRuby, did you check your AMH measurements are on the same scale? Some clinics use different scales just to confuse us even more. Sorry if you already know all of this and have checked already.

Any twinges yet Almond?   

Popsi, it's funny, I always feel I get more support from here than I give.  

Pixie, pesky stalkers  

The workers have all gone now and we've just inspected the work today. I like the joiners and they do a great job but they used our brand spanking new toilet in our gorgeous new ensuite that has only just been plumbed in and we haven't even used it yet and they have pee-ed all over the edge and on the floor which is stunning walnut coloured Turkish Travertine not yet sealed in or grouted yet. Lord give me strength.   But, on the happier side, we are having some of the kitchen units put in tomorrow, yippee doo. Not long before I have an oven again, yeah yeah.

Lightweight x x x


----------



## Pixie75

Lightweight said:


> I like the joiners and they do a great job but they used our brand spanking new toilet in our gorgeous new ensuite that has only just been plumbed in and we haven't even used it yet and they have pee-ed all over the edge and on the floor which is stunning walnut coloured Turkish Travertine not yet sealed in or grouted yet.


Ewww! F...ers!   (excuse my language!) How frustrating for you hon.


----------



## Coco Ruby

The scans were part of treatments to be honest - cant remember all the names - the one with the fluid, the one with the dye, the one where they 'nick' you to ensure your lining is nice and rich next time, the 2 x ost's, 2 x scanned clomid cycles blah blah...I daren't add up how much I have already spent before the first IVF! 

Hi Lightweight, yes unfortunately I did check which scale and it's under 1 on the other one! 
I hope they sort out the building for you soon, it is such a nightmare living in such a mess.

Pixie 75 - I hope you are right about follies/eggs - just a bit worried at the mo.  I got a real shock when they told me in Jan that I only had 7 follies, I was expecting about 20!  

x


----------



## Ourturn

Tracey - CONGRATULATIONS!!     

LW - does it never end?     Glad you are taking them to court    

Pix - I am convinced I ov'd this month because of accupunture and the seeds she stuck to my ears. Mine charges £40. Pricey but when I stopped going I felt awful. You don't need friends like that, dump her!  

Almond - fab shoes! Do you have a link for yor dress? 

Purps - your plan sounds great!  

Malini     

Hi Anne, Kate, Driver, LJ, Zuri, Jo, Beachgirl, Popsi, Kara, Coco, Jal and anyone I've missed. 

We have a full time nurse on site and I went to see her this pm. I have felt very sick, extremley lethargic, off my food(no I'm not pg) have the squits  and developed a temp this pm. As soon as I developed the temp I went down to see her. She said its probably a gastric bug but could be the start of pig flu , so sent me home! What ever it is I hope it clears up in time for our hols! Mum is staying with me and is driving me nuts! Pupster is being v affectionate at least.

Anna x


----------



## purple72

So many pages to catch up on?!?!?

Firstly CONGRATULATIONS TRACEY & DH 

So sorry you felt a bit uncomfortable to post, but you were right on the other half!! I am over the moon for you hunny! Love to you and DH

Mal you next hunny

Hi Jal

Ally have a safe trip!

Love to EVERYONE else and thanks

BIG HUGS

Sx


----------



## Han72

Hi all

just wanted to say congrats to Tracey, DH and Max, so nice to have good news!

Purps so terribly sorry that the ***** turned up and ruined everything 

Mal - good luck honey, you know we're all rooting for you.

Sorry no more persos but I feel miserable as hell today, not even the smuttiness that is the Anne and Kate PR Show has managed to put a smile on my face. It's just one of those days when it feels like I'm banging my head against a brick wall, it's never gonna happen and I have wasted all these years and all this money for nothing.  I say "I" cos dh keeps saying he doesn't care whether we have kids or not which explains why I feel like I'm doing this on my own. He thinks "support" is still being married to me after all this time and not walking out on me and turning up at appointments. When I pulled him up on it today he said he's stuck around for "love". So why does it feel like pity then?  I think he'd have left ages ago if it wouldn't have meant he'd look like a total [email protected] which at least shows he's honorable i suppose.  But seriously I might as well just have a frigging sperm donor for all the "support" he's given me.  We're coming over to see Gorgy on Monday but I'm just scared that we're chucking more money that we can't afford down the drain for something he doesn't give a flying [email protected] about anyway. But if I give up on this now then what was the point of all this time and effort and pain?

And do I really want to spend the rest of my life with a man who thinks he's done me a favour by not leaving my barren @rse?

Answers on a post card please.


----------



## Jo Macmillan

oh Nix sweetie, I am so sorry you are feeling so crap. Men are weird things. I suspect it's the whole IVF process crap that gets him down, and that when you do actually have a baby he will be delighted. Maybe not very helpful at the moment though, and I know the whole IF crap gets US down too, but we're women, so better equipped to deal with sh*t like this. I've had a similar conversation with DP tonight - accusing him of just going along with our plans for DE fo rmy sake, and he said he just wished it would happen naturally. No Sh*t!   I do think they see it as a reflection on their masculinity too - that they can#t make us pg.   

Gotta go - he's back. Love you sweetie.


----------



## Jumanji

Nix - really sorry you feel so low today; I think your DH has stayed with you for love cos men don't really care that much about looking like right [email protected]!!  Remember he may be concealing how much he cares cos he doesn't want to hurt you or put pressure on you.  And guys are pretty [email protected] at expressing themselves anyway aren't they?  So he may just not know how to show support.  It all gets very complex with men and emotional stuff cos they really don't get it do they?  Sometimes I think we just have to accept that and realise that they do mean well.  As I said though I am really sorry you are having such a terrible day - please hang in there!

Coco Ruby - please don't get hung up on your AMH; basically women over 40 don't have stellar AMH and for your age I actually don't think your result is too bad.  Plus it is a very good sign that your FSH is normal.  Just see how it goes at the scan.

love to everyone else.


----------



## Coco Ruby

Hi Nix

I'm quite new to this board and hope you don't mind me replying.  Sorry things are a bit sh&t at the moment.  Blokes can be weird, I sometimes think they say what they think they are supposed to say and then at other times they say exactly what you don't want to hear!  They really don't feel things in the same ways us ladies do.  My DH has never really been bothered about kids, keeps going on about the money this is costing us (and he doesn't know the half of it!!) and that 'we can only have one or two goes'.....just what I want to hear.  I hope you can hang in there, hope you'll feel more positive after your appointment x

Hi Little Jenny- thanks   I think I am just a bit down in the dumps this afternoon, relationship stuff y'know.  But it helps being on here, a lot!
x

Hello everyone else, hope you are having good evenings.  Anne, I bet I can guess what you are doing!


----------



## Pixie75

Nix   
You can't believe how many occasions I felt exactly the same way but like LJ said men are very crap at expressing themselves and dealing with serious issues such as IF. Mine choses not to comment when I need his support desperately, cos I think, he knows deep down whatever he says he will get me upset so by not talking he at least knows he is safe. I've offered him divorce when I first found out about my situation and he cried his heart out.   I bet yours would be the same hon. You are an amazing loving, funny person and he is lucky to have you as a wife.  

xxxx


----------



## Han72

Oh I did ask him if he wanted a divorce. I think it'd be too much hassle to be honest so he's stuck with me.

I know men are from mars and women are from venus and they feel differently about things and all that sh1t but it doesn't stop me feeling completely bloody useless or help me shake the feeling that he'd be happier without me [email protected] up his life. I can't even get a bloody job, never mind pregnant.


----------



## fluffy jumper

Oh Nix.  Sorry you are feeling so crap at the moment.  LJ is right, most men are emotional cripples and don't even know their feelings most of the time let alone are able to express them.  

Mailini.  Keep   I don't have any symptoms either.   Can you tell your DH that unfortunately the shop people have decided to sell it to someone else but I learnt a lot from him which will be useful when we find another premises.  

Purple.  I didn't feel uncomfortable, more that it would just be insensitive.  I hope you are doing OK.  Your plan to have a break from TX and take a holiday sounds like a very good one.

Anna.  I hope you are OK.

LW.  Men are just disgusting when it comes to toilets.


----------



## Pixie75

Nix: Sorry but you did make me laugh with your first sentence!  

You are not [email protected] up his life, this is just how you feel at the moment. You've had a rough time lately and not having a job is obviously not helping matters. You will get through this hon you are a strong woman. Kick his butt for a few days if it will make you feel better!  


xxxx


----------



## almond

Oh Nix, I'm so sorry   I've had a few days like that myself recently. As to your DH, I dont think men are great at this IVF lark and I dont think the desire to have a child is always the same for them either - I'm sure that isnt true of all, but I really do think it is different for women. I think for a lot of men they can envisage life without children in a way that we cant and that doesnt mean he doesnt want children with you, just that it isnt the same soul ache for him that it is for you. I'm pretty sure he is staying with you out of love not pity. In darker moments when I have told my DP he should leave me and have children with someone else, he tells me that he doesnt want to, he would rather have just me and I would guess that is true of your DH too. You are not useless - I have never met you and I can see quite clearly from posts (and **!) what a beautiful, intelligent, special person you are   ps  I am seeing Gorgy on Mon aft for cons and intralipids, what time are you going to be there, would be nice to say hello at least ... Thinking of you xxx

Tracey - OMG BFP!!!   What wonderful news, I am so happy for you! 

Kazzie - lovely to see you on here and glad you are getting a holiday. Your plan sounds really sensible. I know the immunes test are hideously expensive but I think if you have a suspicion that it is an issue for you then really worth getting them done. So pleased you feel like you are moving forward

Purps - hope you are ok been thinking of you  

LW - glad you have a lovely toilet but horrified re the christening! Also great news re the kitchen units. It is so horrible having any kind of work done and you have had an absolute nightmare, I cant imagine how stressful that must be, on top of everything else you have been through. I hope you get a better night's sleep tonight  

Malini - slap slap re the symptom spotting! We are all rooting (sp?!) for you here      

LJ -thank you so much for all your support. I find it really touching that you still come on here to support us, you are a very generous person. Your sister's story is one of the ones that keeps me going. When they gave me my FSH result last week and I was sitting in the waiting room crying waiting to see the nurse, your sisters story came into my mind. Thank you x ps sadly am only 35 until sunday ... but hoping age at start of cylce counts  

Anna - oh no hope you dont have swine flu. Hope you feel better   I am terrified of getting it in middle of this cycle. No pic of my dress online, got some of me in sample but they are awful so cant show anyone! 

Just a quick one ladies as got to start mixing the Menopur   Had hypnotherapy today (although we were just talking and didnt get to it), but was still really helpful, as well as acu. Not sensing any ovary action at all atm. But not feeling quite so negative, I do have a chance after all. A lot of the negativity is trying to protect myself from that sadness and loss I feel about not having a baby, but I cant realistically cut myself off from hope either.

Anyway not sure that made sense but not got time to edit my post! love to all
xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

I didn't finish my post as I had the flashing thing again.  I wish I had never downloaded that bloody internet explorer 8 - I wonder if I can undownload it?

Coco.  I also use the London Acupuncture Clinic in Harley Street - they also have a branch in Windsor.  I don't use acu reguarly, partly due to cost and partly because I don't have a specific hormone problem to treat.  Both successful IVF cycles I have had it pre and post ET.  They are very flexible about fitting you in.  Apparently they might stop treating new patients for ET on a Sunday to ensure they can always offer their existing patients sunday treatment so if you want to use them it might be worth having one or two initial appointments.  Daniel Elliot there is very knowledgeable, he told me that his special interest is Poor Responders.

Pixie.  Thanks for the shoe offer.  Usually I am a 41 if it is a continental size which I think is a 7.5 but for some reason if it is an english shoe then I am usually a size 7 - very odd.  However, if they are soft and might stretch then maybe a 7 would be best.

Popsi.  Have they given you any indication of when you might get matched?

Anne and Kate.  I wouldn't want to say who is the dirtier, I might offend the one I dont choose  

Almond, re age.  I remember Raef Farris at the the Lister saying to me 'your ovaries don't know when your birthday is'
Laura said to me, that no matter how much you try and protect yourself by not getting hopefull you will be as devasted so you might as well be positive all the time you can.  I think she is right


----------



## Han72

Hey Almond, my appy's at 10am then I reckon it'll probably be down the road for bloods and then straight back to the eurostar terminal... unfortunately.

Tracey, I thought you'd fixed that flashing thing? Hang on there was another post about it on another board:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=153556.msg3181168#msg3181168

Thanks everyone for trying to talk me out of the miserable place I'm in
xxx


----------



## popsi

nix... you are a very special person and you MUST believe that honey xxx your DH knows what a fool he would be if he let you go, baby or no bl00dy babY !! xx     

tracey... no idea how long wait will be, DH was quizzing our social worker yesterday about times, but she honestly cant say, all she did say was there would be some under 12 month olds coming into the system in about 3 months (obviously dont know if we would be linked to them) but who knows .. could get the call tomorrow or next year !! I am chilled about it at the moment though, how long that will last i have no idea   

almond


----------



## almond

2 injections done! Thanks Tracey, laughing re ovaries not knowing it is your birthday ... I hope mine do though and give me a birthday present of some good follies! 

Nix, that's a shame   Really hope things feel brighter for you tomorrow. Some days things really do feel dark and hopeless, but on another day the exact same set of circumstances feels ok. Please stay in touch on here, we are all here for you, if there is anything any of us can do  

Hi Popsi  

Oops cat just jumped into injection bag sure that it is not allowed best go  

xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi all a quickie from me 

Nix I can't add anyore to what the girls have said so I will give u a massive    instead. Days like today are sh it Hun so I hope tomorrow is a better one for u  

almond Hun lots of luck this time for you  

anna feel better soon Hun. I have has a weird sicky squitty type thing since last Sunday but today much better  
love to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Popsi.  Now you know you will have your child soon you might as well enjoy yourselves.

Nix.  Thanks.  I keep forgetting to click the broken paper icon before i post, if you click half way through you lose everything.

Just to make you all jealous, I am going to log off now so DH can massage my feet    back when I have been pampered.


----------



## LV.

Nix babe - when you're on a down like this it's difficult to see the wood for the trees and shake it off and get back on the old horse, I know that but.... YOU? Being [email protected]?! Puh!!?! We (as in "us gals" on the board)  can see that's a world away from the reeeeaaaal truth, we've just gotta help you see it too! Men can be a nightmare, you know that. My other half has said before that he'd love it if we were successful but if we're not then he's just as happy (grrrr!). A lot of men just don't have the same drive as us for this, lots of us are saying the same thing here so I hope that helps in illustrating that IT'S FAFF ALL TO DO WITH YOU PERSONALLY it's just how blokes can be (and that's generally [email protected] in case it didn't filter through the first time). They would be happy with a PlayStation, their right hands and a take away pizza menu given half the chance, certainly not any reflection on you as a wonderful, funny, warm and gorgeous gal that you are. And as for the job - can I just remind you that we're in a recession?!??! That means jobs are scarce and again not reflection on you, or your abilities. It's a tough time chickadee, full of highs and lows and I promise you'll be speeding out of that low dip on this god forsaken rollercoaster soon  so keep your eye out for the loop the loop. Hold tight babe, or I'm personally coming to get ya!!!

YOU'RE BRILL!!!

Big smiles
LadyV xxxx


----------



## Pixie75

Tracey -Have you finished you post this time?   Jealous, who me? NOOO!!  

Shall we get together at the Southbank or somewhere like that for a dinner? I know Alls wanted to see you too, maybe we can arrange something when she returns from Paris? 

Almond: Yep that makes perfect sense.   

Anna: Hope you feel better soon   Did you get your Tamiflu? You should be taking it within 48 hours of getting the symptoms. Re my friend - yeah I did dump her, seriously! I've told her that I was very upset by what she said and it would be best if she didn't contact me for a while. Don't need the aggro!  

Hello gang!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Coco Ruby

Hi TracyMohair, thanks for the acu info, really useful.  I think I will try to have it pre and post ec and et. It can't do any harm..can it?!

Hello everyone else - this thread goes so quickly I can't keep up!

Nix, jealous of you living in Paris - I'd like to try and live somewhere else for a while but DH a bit of a stick in the mud... 

x


----------



## LV.

Tracey - try using Google Chrome as your browser. Sooooo much better than IE (which is pants in my slightly techy/ geeky opinion)

Download it here http://www.google.co.uk/chrome

Promise you won't be disappointed

xx


----------



## LV.

And Pixie - can I put my name down for your show cast offs?!

(Sorry I'm being a spanner and posting in chunks - still no internet at home so I'm slave to the iPhone for the next 3 weeks!!!! Ahhh!!! God I hate BT)

House completing on 7th Aug now, glad but very impatient

Sorry for rubbish personals, will try and get on "proper" at work

LadyV x


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies  

Im bushed but just wanted to send our lovely nix a big       It aint us barren women thats crap hun, its our emotionally wooden men         pm'd you hunny


----------



## Han72

Bummocks! Ally's in Paris Really?! Sh1te can someone PM me a moby number or summink so I can see if she can do a little drink up? I could do with a drink and a larf...

Coco - Paris is a fab place to _visit_... and I think I'll leave it at that!

Dinna - sorry! I was so wrapped up in my own misery I didn't see that you're ill. I really hope it's not SF and that you feel better soon!

Tracey - no not jealous. Although I may have to stop speaking to you    

Pix - sorry your mate is being such a muppet! I hope she gets a grip soon... 

Bloody hell I truly don't know what I'd do without this site, you girls are the best 

xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Nix -  right back at ya.



Anne G said:


> Hi all a quickie from me


hmmmm what kind of quickie we think??  

LV - whoo hooo a moving date, fab news for you, hang in there it isn't that far away, can we all come to your house warming?


----------



## H&amp;P

hmmm where have my tickers disappeared to?


----------



## fluffy jumper

LV  I will download google chrome in a minute.

Nix.  has anyone PM'd you Allys mobile yet.

I might be in Paris on 20th Aug.  Will you be there or in blighty then, i remember you said you were coming to the UK for bank holisday weekend.

Pixie.  Talking of the bank holiday.  Have you ever been to the Thai Festival at Secretts farm in Milford.  If not, you ought to try it this year,  It is a really nice day out with loads of fab Thai food.
I would love to meet up very soon along the southbank.  I don't have anything in my diary except 20th August.  Monday's aren't good for me but any other day is good.


----------



## purple72

Nix have Pm'd you x


----------



## Pixie75

Tracey - No never been! I was thinking of something to do then so that might be a good idea thanks for suggesting. 
Let's see when Ally is back and we can all meet somewhere in London? Don't really care but how was your foot massage?   

LV: Dealing with difficult cases first! You are not size 2 are you?  

Nix: What would we do without you?   (oh I sounded like a right creep there didn't I!  )

xxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

foot massage was OK, not up to his usual standard though


----------



## purple72

Hey ladies

Pix And Tracey big hugs

Sx


----------



## Pixie75

right back at you with even more hugs honey.   

Tracey - Be grateful! It must definitely be better than getting NO foot massage!  

xx


----------



## purple72

Pix maybe your DH thinks you have a shoe that does that for you?  

Sx


----------



## Pixie75

I wish there was hon!!


----------



## purple72

off to bed now ladies

Sweet dreams, 

Sx


----------



## popsi

night girls xxxx


----------



## lucky_mum

OMG!!!!!       

Only just saw your news Tracey as have been out all day with 2 of our nephews - Oh I am soooo happy for you and DH I could  Absolutely brilliant news hon - well done and wishing you a very happy and healthy  pregnancy    will you be getting a beta blood tests done?

Lots of love to everybody else  sorry for no more personals but am absolutely flaked!    to all who need them and    to everybody else!

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies  

Steph hope u had a nice day out hunny     

Nix sweetheart hope ur feeling a bit better this morning      

Tracey tell dh he has the next 9 months to get the foot massage technique better   

Purps sweetie how u doing?    

Pix hiya sweetie what u up to today?     

Hi anne lv coco lw mallini almond anna popsi (oh crikey i've gone blank  ) hi to everyone else as well   

Right better start on the 6 huge piles of ironing i have, otherwise i'll be taking the iron on holiday with me     See you all in about 4 hours


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies  

Kate, the iron was the first thing to get packed up for the extension and will be the last thing to be unpacked if at all  

Malini  

Tracey  

Almond and Kara -follie growing vibes coming your way    

Pixie nohut  

Purple  

Donkey, really hope you're feeling a bit better, come back soon  

LV, if you get fed up of no broadband, text me and I'll post the internet dongle to you straight away  

Steph 

Popsi, got any pics of the nursery? So exciting  

Anne, hope you managed to drag yourself away from bed this morning, good night?  

Driver, what protocol are you on and what date will you start your next tx?

Nix, I'm so sorry things are not great at home.   I'm sure DH didn't mean anything he said, some people tend to blurt out hurtful things in the heat of the moment. I hope things will have settled down this morning for you. I hope your next tx will bring you your dream and you can put all of this behind you and start a new phase of your life.

Morning to everyone else  

No nasty builders today, they are at their new job but we have the lovely multitask boys here today. We're so close to finishing the new master bedroom, we hung the curtain poles last night over a glass of wine. The boys are so efficient and very fast workers. The tiler is also here today starting on the new family bathroom. We've made a platform and half sunk the freestanding bath into it, can't wait to see it finished as I've never seen anyone else do this before. Hope it doesn't look awful  

Lightweight x x x


----------



## Little Me

Hi all  

kate- Bleedin hell love, how many clothes have you and Scottie got? You don't arf get through some ironing kid     

LW-   , had a nice night ta hun.  

Driver- The quickie turned out to a be a longie as Jas was revising till about 10.00pm   for an exam he's taking but all ok in the end    

Yo Pix  

Nix- Hope you're feeling a bit brighter today  

xxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Anne - scottie gets through clothes like theres no 2mora and has got the really bad habit of hanging clothes on doorknobs    so i never know if they're clean or dirty so i normally just wash em, plus he comes home every day stinking of grease from the van so those go straight in wash as well   And i aint done no iroing since last week hence mount etna in the spare bedroom     Glad the shagathons going ok hunny   Enjoy it   

LW ur bathroom sounds like its gonna be great hun, and the bath will defo look fab! Any chance of sending ur multitask fellas round here for a couple of days   Are they fit looking young un's     Im such a tart   

Had to have a break from ironing needed a poo and was sweating me tits off


----------



## almond

Morning Anne, Kate, Lw  

LW - your house sounds like it is going to look stunning 

Anne - glad you had a good night. Not too long to your holiday now is it, bet you cant wait

Kate - it'll all get creased again if you are going to pack it ...?! where are you going on holiday? just read your last post laughing

Morning anyone else around this morning. I am having a day off appts today and going to sit around watching [email protected] tv and films 
x


----------



## Little Me

Kate-       

Hi Almond  

There's just one problem with BMSing......I get such awful ovulation pains it hurts like hell so I'm a bit   to say that it's not the most "favoured" time for me.
Strange how I rarely get AF pains but awful ovu pains  

xxxx


----------



## popsi

morning you FABULOUS ladies  

Kate... you make me LMAO with your comments about pooing LOL !!! i nearly spat my tea over the lap top lol xx you can do my ironing too if you want I only have one pile so you would not notice lol xx

Anne.. bless you honey that its painful, but if it results in a BFP it will all be worth it xxx 

Almond.. hope your feeling more positive today honey, these made ladies will cheer you up xx

LW.. your bath sounds LUSH !!.. no pics of nursery yet as its a bomb site at the moment with half bare walls etc... its a room in progress LOL!

Heapey.. so sorry honey, the girls here will give you lots of good advice I am sure xx

Well as for me I think i will cook some brekkie now (hmm do i have boiled eggs or bacon sarnies!) then do a little bit of stripping (WALLS !!) then quick bath before fetching DH from work at 2pm.. not much time for stripping lol .. oh well plenty of time hey xxx

Girls... have any of you been to Cheltenham xxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Heapey so sorry to hear about ur scan results hunny but please do not give up yet hunny.  As you know this is the poor resonders thread so some of us have gone to ec with only 1 follie cos it only takes one to make a bubba.  First of all is it a private or nhs cycle?  If private what refund are they offering if you abandon, (thinks ours was cycle cost less £750.00) but i had to keep chasing for the refund.  You could try the lister in london hun if u want a second opinion on any further treatment.  A consultation there is £180.00, we went for app but decided against any more treatment with my eggs as the prognosis was so low.  Just wait and see what ur blood results are sweetheart before u decide anything     

LW oooo not long to wait then hunny     .  I'd definately get good use of them hun, i got a list waiting and ready    

Anne think i mite have had ov pains this month sharp digging pains in right side, thats the side that aint blocked i think so heres hoping    

Popsi defo bacon sarnie hun its gotta be done  Enjoy the stripping


----------



## Little Me

Pops- hi love. I am goign to Cheltenham in November for a hen weekend / races. Have been once before on business so didn't have a proper look around. Why, you going? x

lw- paul is back tomorrow  

Heapy- Sorry hun about this cycle. My second TX in Istanbul I also only had 1 x follie but had a good E2 level so I went ahead for EC and I got one egg but sadly it failed to fertilise again BUT, you really only do need one good one  . See what the e2 comes back at


----------



## H&amp;P

Popsi - I have never been to Cheltenham but I know someone on one of the other boards who has been working there quite a lot do you want me to ask her anything?

LW - I will be doing SP (again) but slightly different think it is called Olgolutran (sp) so Stim from day 1 on 600 menopur then DR inj from day 6 of stims. Spoke to them earlier this week and told them I was worried about OVing before I start DR (my last 3 cycles have been 21 days) and they have agreed to scan me earlier than they normally would. Should start approx 20th Aug if cycle is 21 days again. Glad you have another date for TX it is good to have something to plan towards.

Anne - sorry you get bad OV pain  , wish I got some OV pain at least then I would actually know I was ovulating, back to POAS this morning day 6 low so here we go again.....

Kate -  , you made me giggle too  , my DH phoned me from his night shift last night on his mobile and went for a tinkle at the same time (how gross is that!!!!), I only have 1 pile of ironing (but it is 6ft tall   )

Almond - can I come and watch TV with you as I am having a [email protected] day at work

Steph, Purple, LJ, Heapey, Pixie, Tracey, Nix  & everyone else  &   to you all.


----------



## almond

Hi Heapey, really sorry to hear that   How far into the cycle are you, I cant remember? I think you may be on same protocol as me arent you, buserelin and Menopur? All these ladies are right, people do go ahead with one and get pg. If you do cancel, dont lose hope for the future. I was threatened with cancellation on my last cycle (went ahead and got 4 eggs, exactly same protocol). When i thought I was going to be cancelled I searced online to see if other protocols might be available (I thought mine was last chance saloon) and found that there were alternatives, some people had just not responded on it e.g. because Buserelin oversuppressed them. Let us know how you get on later, thinking of you

LW - hello   that is really exciting re your cycle! not surprising you have not ovulated after what happened, if you did have a m/c I would have thought it would take your body a while to return to normal   hang in there. here's hoping you get to go in Sept and be pg at christmas        as to me, no twinges yet! In fact on pill scan the r ovary (the good one!) had no follies at all! Let's hope some appear. Am marginally more positive after seeing hypnotherapist yest, we didnt do any hypnotherapy just talked but it was really helpful

Anne - hopefully ov pains caused by lovely golden egg   

Hi Popsi, Anne, Driver!! Yes Driver feel free to pop round  

xxx

xxx


----------



## popsi

yes ladies I am going the weekend, was just wondering if anyone had any hints and tips lol x


----------



## Coco Ruby

Just wanted to drop in and say hi really

Almond, I have the day off too but am dashing about as have visitors coming and the place looks like a tip!  I am looking forward to Et (FINGERS CROSSED I get that far) as I plan to sit around and watch cr&p films...never normally let myself do that 

Hi Heapey, sorry bout the one folly but I've read loads about ladies who only have one or two yet it turns out to be the right one.

Hi Anne, I get ov and tom pain too - a little hot water bottle helps me (and chocolate!).

Hi little Jenny, how are you today?

Hi everyone else 
x


----------



## shortie66

Almond im so sorry sweetheart i never noticed ur ealier post till just     Enjoy watching the crap films hunny and the even crapper daytime t.v.     

Coco hi hunny bun keep that dashing about to a minimum and get ur visitors to tidy up for you     

Popsi hope the weather is better than it is today for ur weekend, it aint stopped raining all morning here    Errmmm more ironing   think i would have a nervous breakdown hunny  

Driver not long till ur next tx then hun? Sending u loads of      As per the ironing ditto above i still have 2 piles left and a laundry bag full - where the hell has it all come from     

Heapey hope the phonecall brings some good news for you sweetheart     

Gonna have me some dinner in a bit me thinks, phase 2 of ironing can wait till later.  Lewis is in his bed with his legs in the air hoping for a belly tickle, suppose id better go and give him some fuss poor doggie has been down here all morning on his lonesome


----------



## Malini

BIG LOVE TO YOU ALL,

but especially for Nix.  It is NOT PITY.  What our dhs/dps want us to say is "no, no that's okay.  I didn't really want a baby either.  I am happy to be your love slave for the rest of my life, assure you that you are right whenever you wobble, prop up your ego, tell you that the belly really makes you look more lovely and that yes, of course, you're the most handsome, charming, witty, FILL IN THE BLANK man I have ever set eyes on." 

He loves you.
How couldn't he?
But he wants to be told that he's enough for you, and quite frankly that's just silly.

That's why lucky men whose wives conceive easily do INSANE things like leave them, have affairs, get jealous of the baby, go on extended golf trips, have to visit the pub for moral support - their noses are out of joint bc they are no longer number 1 (not that they ever were).

It is irritating but ABSOLUTELY NOTHING TO DO WITH YOU.

And about the job luv.  Well there is this thing called a recession and France is suffering (not helped that your Prez likes to buy flowers more than sort out the economy), and AGAIN IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH YOU THAT SOME FOOL BANKER THOUGHT IT WAS OKAY TO GIVE A LOAN TO SOMEONE WHO DIDN'T HAVE A CAT'S HELLUVA CHANCE OF PAYING IT OFF!!!

Apologies for the capitals but Paris is over the water innit?   for you.   for you.

Thank you ALL for your support.  I am fine today for some reason.  Even chatted with a pregnant lady at the park with her puppy and was polite    I think it is down to knowing that no matter what I have you.

Malini  xx

PS Bum Tracey about the shop.  Dh did say that if this one didn't work out he thought that you'd negotiate a mean deal on the next one that came along.  He was very impressed by how smart you are.  Again, men - such simple folk, it never occurred to him that you wld master his profession in a phone call


----------



## shortie66

Mallini sending you         sweetheart.  Wow ur very brave talking to a pregnant lady i just want to poke them in the eye.  not that i would you understand


----------



## Malini

Would you use one of your porn shoe heels Kate to poke her, would you? would you? Hee, hee I know you'd never.  I don't think I was brave.  I just have a much cuter puppy than her. How's that for petty , and I have the nerve to call men simple folk  

Hope your ironing pile has disappeared and the clothes pack themselves and stay wrinkle free.

M xxx

PS Why is is that builders think they can pee in your new toilet? so gross and WRONG.  I won't get into what my electrician did to mine...but he has never worked in our village again.  Don't they know women talk?


----------



## Pixie75

Hello girls,

sorry haven't read back yet so will be back with perso's later - 

Kate


slycett said:


> Wow ur very brave talking to a pregnant lady i just want to poke them in the eye.


----------



## hunyb

Hi to all, I'm a newbie to FF and I haven't posted on this particular thread before but driver (who I think does post on this thread) suggested I try out a question I had over here!

Does anyone know of anyone who responded on the maximum dose (450mgs menopur I think I have been told...although this is my first tx and I still don't really know all the ins and outs of it all!) with an AMH less than 1.  Mine is 0.3   and docs have said there is little chance I will respond (natural ovulation scan showed no follies on my lt ovary and only 2 on the rt) and I'm wondering whether it's actually worth putting myself through this?  Any advice appreciated....no matter how blunt!


----------



## Little Me

Hi Huny- My first cycle I was on 450 Menopur and they managed to get 4 follies , 3 eggs so I did respond (check my biography for AMH etc) Lots of luck


----------



## shortie66

Mallini i would just use a very long sharp nail that'd teach her      Ironing pile still there, just been out to a couple o things for scottie and had 2 lovely crumpets covered in butter    Lewis thinks he's going for a walk in this rain and keeps doing circles   

Morning Pixie hunny bun  

Almond i cant believe i forgot to answer ur question of holidays im such a dizzy cow sometimes    We are going to butlins in minehead for 5 days. Go on monday my bday and come back friday so obviously i will spend the entire time ratted.   

Hunyb 450 is not the maximum dose of menopur hun i know of girls who've been on 600. Are u nhs funded or private sweetie?     I was on 300 the first time and got a better response than the second when i was on 450.  Never been able to work that one out  

Note to self:- Must remember to pack walnut whips for butlins


----------



## shortie66

Hi anne what you had nice for din dins?


----------



## hunyb

AnneG - thanks!  

slycett - We're nhs as this is our first (and last free) go.  I had heard that other hospitals go up to 600 menopur but had conflicting reports on how much more effective this was compared to 450.  Will look into it in more detail I guess.  thanks.    Also, you've made me want a walnut whip now...didn't know they still made them?  Kudos on talking to pregnant women - they are my kryptonite!  

Note to all ttc: stay clear of borders stores (especially the ones with starbucks in them) ...it seems to be a private members club for pregnant ladies!


----------



## Little Me

Kate- Had a chicken salad hun  
you?
xx

No probs Huny


----------



## shortie66

Anne 2 crumpets smothered in butter and a pkt of munchies. Saving the walnut whip for tonight


----------



## Little Me

Yum, I LOVE crumpets!!!     x


----------



## Pixie75

Me again! I'm not feeling well and not sure why.    Hope I don't have the pig flu    You won't believe this but I've got my Tamiflu ready if it happens  When I was in Turkey I asked my sis's boyfriend who is a doctor to get me a couple of boxes in case I can't get hold of them here and he did it, bless him! It was a right decision after reading the paper, apperantly people are lying about having the symtoms and selling the drug on car boot sales! WTF?   

Anne: Well done on the jigy jigy last not but sorry it wasn't great for you. Hope ov pains mean you have a big juicy egg in there and waiting to be fertilised  

Kate: Whot?? Ironing? Why would you buy clothes that need ironing?   I don't!

Almond: Enjoy your day off! Put your feet up and watch as much crap TV as you like - ahh it must be such a nice feeling!

Popsi: Have a lovely time in Cheltenham.

Hunyb & Heapey :  

Malini: I LOVE your posts! It reads like a well written book. Glad you are feeling better.  

Anna: How are you feeling?

LW: Have you recived your tablets yet hon? DH posted them so I'm just checking he's done it    

LJ: Where are you?  

Hello to everyone else,

Pix xx


----------



## Little Me

On no Pix- I hope the little  stays away hun. Take your temp when you get in. There are some other little bugs  going around too though hun.


----------



## Pixie75

Thanks hon - I take my temprature every morning   ,cos my Chinese doc wants to see my BBT chart every month, and it was normal at 36.5 so not sure what's going on! 

xx


----------



## Little Me

Maybe just a small bug then.
ps- I've changed my mood bear cos you have changed yours


----------



## H&amp;P

Afternoon all,

Thanks for your responses to Huny.

Mmmm crunchies, crumpets and walnut whip sounds like heaven to me, not sure I should update my diet ticker it is going in the wrong direction  

Pixie - sorry your not feeling well   from me.

LJ - I don't know what your sisters AMH was as your bio only mentions her FSH but it was really low wasn't it? and she got a BFP and now has twins, so there you go Huny it can and does happen.  

Oh my how did it get to 3pm, right really must get some work done this afternoon, it is fast heading towards my really busy 2 weeks and I am so not ready


----------



## Pixie75

copycat copycat!!    
I can't see your signature anymore though hon, only your ticker. Did you delete it accidentally?

hello Driver - thanks hon!

xxx


----------



## Little Me

Ah, yes, I had to move my signature to the biography cos my ticker had to go in the sig bit  

Hi driver


----------



## Overthemoon

Afternoon lovelies 

Ooh Kate and Anne, your food talk has made me crave chocolate and I don't have any. Pants.

Pixie nohut, uh oh, really hope it's not but why don't you take the tamiflu now anyway? I would if I had some. I haven't got the tablets yet hun. Did he post them on Monday? Royal Mail keep threatening to go on strike so maybe they're practicing.

My day got worse again after such a nice start. My insurance company says there's a clause in my cover that says the legal protection is not valid in respect of claims arising from ' the construction of or structural alterations to buildings or part of buildings'. So we cannot sue the builder unless we fork out masses more money to start a case    Our house insurance won't cover any claim, again because it happened as a result of structural alterations. Our contents insurers seem to be more helpful so I think we'll put the contents claim through them afterall and get them to fight it out for a reclaim from the builder. The house damage we'll have to sue.  

LW x


----------



## Overthemoon

Anne can't you be greedy and have a signature and a ticker?


----------



## Little Me

Hi LW- Well, I did put my ticker on my ticker wall but no one could see it   so, had a bit of a change around  
What an awful nightmare about your insurers, that's so bad


----------



## Pixie75

LW: Yes hon, I've just checked with him again and he says he sent them Monday lunch time (2 boxes in one envelope) - hope they bloody get there   
Sorry you have more bad news.   What a nightmare!

Anne - you should be able to have both no?

xx


----------



## shortie66

LW what a b.loodynightmare ur having hunny.Hope u manage to get it all sorted soon    

Anne what u up to girlie, ur up to somat i know u   Dont send me a spider for gods sake i'll scream the place down   

Pix id wait and see how u feel tomoz before takin em hunny, can ur sisters boyfriend get us all a cycle of ivf free    Just a thought      

Still got a mini pile of ironing to do but im on strike till 5oclock now i need tea and biscuits or cake or both


----------



## Little Me

Kate- hun, don't worry Mrs, i defo don't do spiders or anything that crawls actually


----------



## Pixie75

LW - I've just recieved an email from Mike - see below!

"*Bugger! The package was still in the postroom.
Dunno what happened, but it didn't go Monday and must have just been sitting there.
That sort of thing doesn't normally happen.
It will go today so hopefully she will have it tomorrow.
Sorry darling. Hope it wasn't too urgent.*"

Sorry, I've asked him to get them posted pronto! You weren't supposed to start just yet were you? I knew I needed to check! 

Kate:


slycett said:


> can ur sisters boyfriend get us all a cycle of ivf free  Just a thought


----------



## almond

Just a quick one for Huny - Huny which scale is your amh, pmol or the other one? Mine was 0.5/3.5pmol a year before my first cycle (not been retested since) and I got 4 eggs, sadly bfn but worth doing

Anne - I can only see your ticker now not your sig? 


x


----------



## almond

sorry Anne just realised biography doesnt show up on page!
x


----------



## Overthemoon

Oops a daisy Pixie nohut, well done you for supervising! No rush, I'm due to start them at the end of next week so let's hope Royal Mail don't let us down. I'll take them for 30 days then the next cycle starts on the following bleed, second week of Sept hopefully.

I think the master bedroom might just be ready for moving into tomorrow. I have a gorgeous new king size rococo bed (thanks Ebay!) and the mattress arrived yesterday. The bedroom has had 2 coats of paint today and the curtains we ordered 6 weeks ago were collected last week. The pink sofa is chomping at the bit to escape the packaging. Just need to choose a new duvet set and bed spread and then matching tie backs. Any ideas please? This has taken nearly 8 months to get here, can't believe it! Nearly there.... (still no kitchen though, the boys have worked their socks off painting the whole extension today so maybe the kitchen installation will start tomorrow   ) Will post some piccies on ******** later.

Almond, watched any good films today?   When is your wedding? Sorry if you've already posted that info, I may have missed it.

Lightweight x x x


----------



## Little Me

Hi Almond


----------



## almond

ooh LW will look forward to your photos on ** later - it all sounds amazing. how bloody annoying re the insurance though   (though often the service you get through legal expenses insurance isnt great, it has to be said). I wasnt reading all the time when you were posting what was happening, but am gathering for what you have just said that you are claiming back for the damage to the contents (i.e. via contents insurance and let them bring a claim)  and will bring a claim yourselves against builder for structural damage. presumably the builder is insured though - if you start a claim his insurers might well want to settle?? also cd you piggy back onto contents ins claim and keep costs down? sorry if you have already said all of this on here and I missed it and obviously feel free not to answer if you cant face going into all of it again! really hope you get things straight soon  

wedding is 7th nov. v excited! 
I just watched Bride Wars! I love a good tacky rom-com   Moaned in my post re the ending then felt bad in case it spoilt it for anyone so edited my post!
xxx


----------



## Swinny

Hiya girlies

Tracey           

Just wanted to pop on to say hi. 

Had my follow up on Monday and although it was no real surprise I got the DE speech from my Care consultant. He compared my last 3 cycles and my egg quality has seriously deteriorated and so he thinks that rather than put myself through any more misery I should now consider DE. To be honest I have been thinking along those lines for a while now. I asked about having the immune testing done and he said that he really doesn’t think that that’s our problem, he is more inclined to think that it’s down to poor egg quality.

In a dilema now as to whether we should save up and fork out to see Dr Gorgy in Harley Street for the immune testing before thinking about having a DE cycle or whether to just have a DE cycle after what my consultant has said.

In the meantime I have been referred to Dr Watson under the NHS for tubal flushing in one last ditch attempt at TTC naturally.

Our plan now is to either have a dual cycle at the Jinemed in Cyprus or to just go straight for DE in Cyprus…not sure which yet, but got a while yet to make my decisions as we’re not planning anymore treatment until May next year.

Our plan now is to get back to being Sarah & Paul having fun and a bit of a life, rather than Sarah & Paul always stressed about IF.

LW – Hope you are ok honey

Purps – I am so sorry this hasn’t worked out for you this time my love. Sending you a massive  

Malini – When do you test chick??

Beachy – Sorry you can’t make Saturday my lovely. We’ll arrange something for August or September. Lets get our diaries out chuckles xxxx

Hello Nix, Fishy, Pixie, LJ, Anne, Driver, Kate, Mirra, Laura, Almond, Anna, Donkey, and all of those that I’ve missed xxxxxx

Sarah xxxxx


----------



## Little Me

I am so happy girls    

Jason just had confirmation from his solicitor that his old employers have agreed to a good reference and £750.00.
I know it's not a lot of money but it means NO court appearance, no more stress and his career back so he can go for jobs and not miss off the last 8 years of his employment 
They have said that he has to write the reference and get the wording back via solicitor to then be legally agreed and finalised.
He's getting some help from his current boss to write the reference as it's not something he's ever had to do.
The other news is, the place he's at now contracting are trying so hard to keep him on long term as they don't want to lose him  

Yippee    
xxxx


----------



## almond

Great news Anne!!! What a relief - and glad they are giving you some money too, it's the least you both deserve   

Sarah - sorry you have had the DE speech, horrible even though you know it is coming   I am sure if you take your time and enjoy yourselves and get back to being Sarah and Paul the right answers will become clear to you about what to do next (immunes or no immunes etc)  If you want any thgts on any of that, am always happy to help  Lovely to "see" you

I have just added a wedding ticker. Not sure if I like it though! What with my christmas tree, my Winston Churchill quote, my sig and my love hearts I'ma bit of a dogs dinner  
x


----------



## Little Me

Thanks Almond 
I like your ticker but here are a couple of links if you want a different one

http://www.weddingcountdown.com/
http://www.widdlytinks.com/wedding/tickers/

/links


----------



## Swinny

OOOhhh Almond not long then. How exciting!! Is everything sorted?
Any info you've got on the immunes issue would be great chick. I have been treated on my last 2 cycles for stage 1 immune issues with Prednisolone steroids even though I haven't had any of the tests, my consultant was of the mind that they wouldn't do me any harm so I might aswell have them and just see if that helps at all...of course it hasn't!!

Anne - Yeyy!!! brilliant news my lovely, we'll have aglass of wine to celebrate on Saturday xxx


----------



## Ourturn

LW - your experience beggers belief!   Your bedroom sounds like it will be amazing. Laura Ashley may be worth a visit for bedding, they have a sale on. Don't think we're friends on ********? I'll pm you my real name if you want to add me. 

Pix - how are you feeling? 

Swinny - its a tough call, but if you can afford it I would get your immunes checked first   

Almond - are you watching 4 wedding on Living? I LOVE it, sado that I am! The one which will be shown next Monday looks brilliant....car crash tv! 

Kate - how tall are you? you must be diddy to have size 2's! 

Welcome Hunyb - totally empathise when you say pg women are your kryptonite! 

Anne - great news!  

Hi everyone I can't keep up! 

Spoke to my best friend and it sounds like she has swine flu! I saw her on Sunday. I actually felt better today but can now feel my temperture rising. Its not hit 38 degrees though so I haven't bothered going through the questionnaire on line to get tamiflu. I'm still hoping its a bug. Still working from home as a precaution. 

Anna x


----------



## almond

ooh thanks for those Anne will have a look! i like the love hearts but it doesnt look that good all made up. will have a sniff around and see what i can find! 

No Sarah nothing sorted apart from dress and my shoes. cant book honeymoon until this cycle finished. do have venue but not organised anything yet. oh - I do have a groom at least and ceremony is booked as well  

happy to give any help on the immunes stuff. what i found helpful but massively dull was reading the Beer book to start off with - when I read it a lot of the stuff they described I related to and made me feel I might have a problem. I get the impression though that if you get tested something is likely to show up - that may be because most people who get tested have got several failures or repeated m/c, and immunes explain this - but for all I know it could also be the case that people who manage to get  pg would also have had immune issues if they had been tested. In my case it is certainly not a magic cure - I have been told that endo and low reserve are also playing a part as well. But I decided was worth spending the money on tests given the amount I would have to spend on private ivf or a donor cycle (and I spent my first 2ww obsessed I was having an immune response). Instinctively to me there is something in it, but that is just a personal feeling I got when reading the book and because of my own medical history. 

A while ago there was a thread on one of the boards about whether immune issues had disappeared with donor treatment (I think Anna Cameron started it) - wd be interesting to try and track that down and see whether anyone who had immune issues had got pg without treatment on a donor cycle.

Anna - sorry you still feeling rough  . Why are you working?! I think you should sit around watching films as a precaution, not working at home! Yes I have watched 4 weddings! - watched 2 and taped the others, off to watch one now! Is horrifying isnt it! Dread to think what marks I would get for mine!   (Think you asked me ages ago if I was a confetti addict - no but I am a "YAYW" addict. Love looking at pics of people's dresses! But I accidentally went on to the ttc bit, that was a mistake. Alsom there is currently a post not on the ttc bit entitled "F ..I am pg"      

x
xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne - quickie from me this time   as still at work and should be on way home as going out for tea and then to see H Potter, be greedy like me and have signature and ticker on show   you just put them both in the same bit on your profile. Great news re jason and the job and the reference.

Swinny - definately up for a glass of wine to celebrate Anne's news.  , sorry you got the DE speech (I hate it!!!!) I am NOT OLD


----------



## Pixie75

Swinny –  

LW – Have you tried Zara Home? I think you can shop online? I like my bedding white, bit boring I know but it just feels and looks clean.   I have rustic bedroom furniture and white looks lovely on it. 

Anna: Call the helpline hon. Hope it won't but it can get worse very quickly apperantly, you need the Tamiflu. Do you have a flu friend? Is your hubby back yet? You poor thing.   I'm better actually thank you, it might have been the carbs from my luch   I'm not used eating pasta but I craved for some carbs and they messed up my tummy I think!  

Anne: woohooo!!!! Dinner & drinks are on you then!   

Almond: Are you seroius? "F ..I am pg" !!!    Grr!! I'll go and post there and say you'll all get fat an ugly soon!  

I've bought a fragrance at lunch time after recommended by a friend cos I have a real problem with heavy fragrances, they make me feel sick and the light ones don't tend to last v long but this one is amazing! I can't smell anything which is meant to be so that's great (other than the fact I don't know what I small of!) but apperantly everyone else smells your perfume! I got stopped 2 times in the street and was asked what I was wearing!   Result!  

pix xx


----------



## Ourturn

Pix - I'll give them a call. No my flu friend has swine flu! DH isn't back till Saturday. What perfume is it? If you like lighter stuff have you tried bvgari? (sp) they do some lovely ones including omnia violet. I also love Vera Wang - truely pink, smells of light roses lasts for ages.

Almond - wait till you see the one from this week with the Russian bride. The top of her dress was vile, very little to it.


----------



## popsi

just dipping in to say .... anna.. yes the Russian bride !!! scary my DH even enjoyed that show and did not moan so much having to watch it  

pix.. so you got hit on twice and you think its the perfume.. nothing to do with the fact your stunning  

anne.. brilliant news about jason honey, i am so so happy for you xx

lw.. i dont get to see  your pics on ******** .. i will have to add you  

huge hugs to everyone, i am not supposed to be here i should be ironing and making some wedding invitations both have to be done by tomorrow


----------



## hunyb

Not that it will make anyone else feel any better but DH & I had the DE speech before we'd actually started any cycles!  

almond - I'm not entirely sure which scale it is to be honest although I did know there were two.  It is quite hard info to find out I'm finding.

x


----------



## shortie66

Hi ladies  

I fell asleep on sofa and woke up 10mins ago     

Anne yayyyy well done jason, bit of extra spending money for egypt now hun  

Hi everyone gotta go put the tea on back later  

Donor eggs   Was never told face to face by my clinic, it was just written in me notes and posted to me when i asked for a copy (which i had to b.loody pay for  )


----------



## kara76

just a quickie and not one of the naughtie kind lol

i really wana thank you all for yesterday

i had my second scan today thanks to you girls giving me the courage to get on the phone and tell my cycle my fears and i now have 7 follicles so things are certainly looking up, after my abandoned cycle i am so nervous about everything  and you all help more than you probably know


----------



## almond

Katherine - I'm so sorry   As to prog levels, I know that Malini who posts here had an issue with high prog at the start of a cycle (ARGC test it before they let you cycle). I think she may have posted something about it on this thread, but I cant remember the details. You could try searching on FF but it is likely to bring up a lot of posts about low prog which wont be relevant. Malini is on here fairly regularly so hopefully she or someone else will be able to help. In the meantime enjoy your wine and stick around here, all is not lost   ps you are NOT barging in!  

Kara - great news! Hope it continues to go well       
x


----------



## fluffy jumper

The blood test confirmed that I am pregnant but it wasn't a quantitative so I don't know the level.  They said , brI could pay for a beta test but I didn't bother.  I am just happy to know that I am pg.
I have a 7 wk scan booked for 18 Aug.

I have an appointment with Dr ******* at the London Miscarriage Clinic on Saturday morning to try and reassure me that I am taking the right dose of prednisolone and there is nothing else i can do to prevent another MC.

Then I have acupuncture on Thursday morning so I am leaving no stone unturned to try and make this pregnancy progress

Kara, that is great news.

Anne, I am so pleased for Jason - and you of course. 

Almond, I'm glad your session made you feel more cheerful.

Swinny.  I am glad you are taking some time out to have fun before you consider a donor cycle.  I will let you know what Dr ******* says about immunes and donor eggs when i see him on sat.

sorry for no more personals, i am typing one handed laying down as i woke up at 5am this morning - don't know why.


----------



## kara76

tracey thats great news hope you get some reasurance on your prednisolone dose, how much are you taking?


----------



## fluffy jumper

I'm only taking 10mg.  the clinic said for just one  more week but if there is any chance i do have immune issues I would like someone to prescribe it to 12wks.

I am going to be obsessively knicker checking now until my scan


----------



## kara76

when did you start the steriod hunni?


----------



## shortie66

Heapey so sorry hunny      Dont u get high progesterone if u have ovulated    I could be totally wrong there hun but i just remember having a blood test done on day 21 of cycle and im almost certain it was for progesterone.    

Tracey congrats hunny, great news     

Hi everyone sorry its only a flying visit wanna try and finish ironing.   

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies  

Well i never finished the ironing i was just too pooped  

Off to merry hill with my best friend this morning to get booze for satdays party.  We still have some m&s vouchers left and they do a sparkling peachy wine called bellini its gorgeous    " for 6 quid so this i might get 6 bottles so me and debbie got 3 each, might have to hide them from the other guests tho   

Hope you all have a lovely day the sun is shining    and hopefully we will have a rain free day after yesterday.  Going to put second lot of washing out and then im off down the mezza.  

Hello to everyone      be back later and catch up properly.

P.S. has anyone heard from zuri the last couple of days    Hope ur ok sweetie pie, come back soon we're missing you      

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies  

Hooray Tracey     Congratulations on your confirmed   Can you get an HCG done with your GP to check your levels? What date is your first scan? 

Morning Kate  

Heapey, I'm so sorry to hear that your cycle was cancelled. It's really gutting for you. Please don't give up yet, take your time to recover from the disappointment and take good care of yourself. There are lots of other protocols you can try    

Kara, great news  

Almond  

Malini  

Pixie nohut, I will try to shop on Zara online later, thanks for that link, didn't know they did interiors.  

Morning everyone else. Must go and get some work done!

Lightweight x x x


----------



## Jumanji

Nix - hope you are feeling a bit better; I think people gave lots of good avice about DP. Part of the reason it is easier in this life to be a man is that they are emotionally very simple. 

Coco - hope you got some good acu recommendations. Now you just have to hang in there until your scan. Hope you are feeling a bit better now. 

Pixie - I very much doubt you were being too sensitive with your friend; after what you have been through you are bound to be fairly tough so I think you have done the right thing dumping her! I hope you don't have the piggy flu!! How are you feeling now? If you temperature is still normal then that is a good sign! 

Purple - I hope you are doing ok.  

LW - I am horrified about the plumbers using your lovely new loo! And even more horrified about your insurance saga - it is so typical. Years ago my then-flatmate and I had a minor burglary and the insurance company were real sh$ts for a claim of about £2000. the loss adjuster who came round has to be the most unpleasant person I think I have ever met - she was utterly ghastly! I am so sorry you are going to have to sue. You really have been through so much recently.  On the plus side your home sounds lovely - would put ours to shame I am sure! 

Anna - I really hope you don't have the piggy flu! How are you feeling now? did you call the helpline? I think Princess Pixie was right to suggest it! 

Almond - I carry on posting here cos everyone is so inspiring when they go through so much and also cos I think it is really important that a few of us are still around to give positive stories. There are actually more PR success stories than you think - a lot of people, very understandably, drift away when they get their BFP or have their baby. But I think it's nice to give people a constant reminder that high FSH is not the end of the road. And 36 is still young as well - when you get pg you'll suddenly find that it is considered totally normal to have a baby in your late 30s. Kate kept bringing her age up when she first went into the general pregnancy system after IVF. It had been such an "issue" during her IVF cycle that she had it in her head that it was an issue generally. The docs just looked at her and said "you're only 38 - I don't see why your age is an issue" so she shut up after a while! Honestly, the contrast is amazing - it's only fertility docs who seem to think that you are past from a fertility perspective the second you hit 35.  You are not. Women have been giving birth in their late 30s and early 40s for centuries! And don't worry about not "feeling anything" during stims - some women don't!   

Popsi - I really hope your wait isn't too long! 

LV - glad you have a moving date; sorry about the lack of internet! nightmare!

Steph - hope you had a nice day; how is sweet Vivvy?

Kate - are your knees feeling better now? The party sounds like fun!

Malini - you realise the pregnant lady was probably jealous of you having the cutest puppy!  Not long for you to wait now. Hope you are ok.   

Tracey - I am really glad you are getting some reassurance on the m/c front; I am sure you are doing all you can. My sis was on baby aspirin until 34 weeks or so even with no issues or previous m/c just because it may help. I am sure with the other drugs too you have all bases covered! However, I suspect you'll be knicker checking long after your 7 week scan! 

Anne - really pleased about Jason and the reference and the current job; hopefully you can put that nigthmare behind you! I think you should be able to have a siggy and a ticker.

Donkey - where are you? Getting better I hope! 

Heapy - I am really sorry to read about your cancellation;   a lot of ladies here have been through the same thing so they will totally understand. I don't know much about high progesterone (as other have said did you ovulate?) but you really need to find out more about what happened before you make any decisions. Also when you say you were on the "poor responders" protocol what does that entail? And how flexible is it? PRs are not all alike and ladies here respond differently to different protocols so it may be that something different suits you. Do make sure you challenge them on that - other options in protocol are bound to be available. In terms of clinics I think the Lister and the Jinemed are favoured here. My sister was at Manchester CARE though and they were good for her but they may also have got lucky in that their standard protocol may have suited her!

hunyB - hi there; unfortumately, whatever your hormone results, you just have to cycle to see how you respond and you have to remember you are still young so that any eggs are likely to be good ones, which is in your favour. My sister responded much better than expected and with very good quality eggies so the hormone results really can't give you the full picture. And, like you, she had the DE speech before she even started too and her first clinic wouldn't even treat her with her own eggs!! And look what happened.   

Driver - my sis never had her AMH tested; her consultant said it was bound to be in the toilet given her FSH so what was the point of paying for another test for more depressing news which wouldn't change her protocol anyway? I have to say I actually admire her consultant for taking that view. A lot of ladies with high FSH seem to be told to have an AMH test and the results are never good so I often think it is very unfair to put them through it! Not too long until you start stims now. See my post to Almond above - you are right that you are NOT OLD.  Loads of women have babies at 38 or older.

Swinny - good to see you! Do remember you are only 36 so there is hardly a rush if you do decide to go the DE route; however keep your options open. You never know what will happen with the tubal flushing and you may decide the immunes are worth looking into. I would find out more on that score before you decide. Almond and Tracey look like they have provided some initial help!

Kara - so pleased to read about your scan and your magnificent 7 follies!! I think you have been a bit scared by your recent cycle cancellation but that really was abnormal for you so try and think positive. let us know how it all goes! 

Zuri - where are you? We miss you!

Miranda - hi there busy lady!

Laura - how are the chippers?

Beachy - hello sweets! 

lots of love to everyone I have missed.

Below is a link to some pics of my sister, brother in law and the twinnies if anyone wants to look. You have to scroll down a little bit to the section "Oliver and Emily - growing up fast!" The last picture in the section is Hornby the Handsome Hound! I hope me posting this link doesn't upset anyone - remember even though these are baby pics they are of a real PR success story and there is no reason why any of you shouldn't be the next! If you think baby pics will upset you then please don't look.

http://deborahsmythphotography.blogspot.com/

Obviously FF does not endorse external links, isn't responsible for the content etc.

Can everyone please  for the safe return of Basil? Basil the cat is our cat Tiddles' arch enemy (they fight) but he is a really nice cat and apparently didn't come home the night before last. His owners came round last night to see if we had seen him. I really hope Basil makes his way back safely.

/links


----------



## Pixie75

Morning gang, 

Anna: How are you feeling sweetheart?  Did you manage to get through anyone, have got your tabbies yet? I feel like your mum! Tell me to bugger of if I'm annoying you. 
Thanks for the perfume suggestions, I shall check them out! The one I've got is called Molecule 01 - I love it!

LW: Lovely house pics hon. When are you having the house warming party for your FF?! 

Anne/Kate: Your shosies have arrived! OMG I'd never seen size 2 shoes before, they are SO cute!!  Kate I know you wanted colour but they didn't have much available in size 2  so I got you a pair of black patent Mary Jane type shoes. I think they are lovely but hope you like them too. I'll post them to you ASAP but might need to get rid of their boxes if that's OK? 

Popsi:


popsi said:


> pix.. so you got hit on twice and you think its the perfume..


Hope it was hon cos they were both female!!    How are you today?

Kara: Fantastic news! Did they measure those precious follies? You are seeing them again tomorrow - right? Hope all goes well.  Let us know how you get on.

Tracey: Congrats again but how can you not get a a quantitative test? We NEED to know if it's twins!!

Heapey: 

LJ (aka BJ  ): Just seen your post, was wondering where you were! I'm fine hon, don't think it was pig flu! I'm just far too paranoid that I might get it, so whenever I have a small problem I'm like "YES I'VE GOT THE FLUUUUU!!"   Right, better go and wash my hands now as it's been five minutes since I last washed them!! 

Ahhh pics look LOVELY!! They all look so happy!

Lots of love,

Pix xx


----------



## purple72

Just a quicky,

LJ Oliver and Emily and their mummy and Daddy are lovely! gorgeous pics! cannot believe they are so big already! Emily looks so like your sis! And Oliver so like your brother in law! How perfect!

Morning pix  

Love to all, 

Doing ok, bit Low today and yesterday, but that's just how this rollercoaster is, missing my hubby, He's been working non stop since Sun night after AF arrives sunday day we've had about 5 hrs in total together since then but he's off tomorrow and has promised me a home made curry and then we'll spend the weekend together so I'll be better then  

Love to all

P.S   for save return of Basil x


----------



## Pixie75

Purps morning honey    Sorry you are feeling low today but not long till the weekend now. I'm sure your hubby will give you a big  and home made curry sounds yummy! Can I come round too?   

Are you at work or having a rest?

xxxxxx


----------



## purple72

I'm lucky in that I organise my own diary and make my own appointments so although I'm officially working, this week I've only been out one day (Don't tell the boss)  

Next week is a bit busier thankfully as need to make a trip to Scotland x

You're welcome to come join us for the curry! Hope you like it hot! I'm desperate for one as DH & Acu guy wont allow it when on stims or 2ww so have waited a month for it! 

Love to all 

Sx


----------



## Jumanji

Purple - I am sorry you have been a bit low and that you haven't had much time with DH. I do hope you are ok today!  As Pix says, it isn't long to the weekend now! Thanks for your thoughts on Basil and yes, Emily looks exactly like Kate did at the same age!

Pix - i see you've discovered my alter ego!  My hands are now dry from all the washing - thank goodness for Bliss Glamour gloves and cream!! Glad you don't think you have the dreaded oink flu!


----------



## Little Me

Hi all  

Eveyone ok?

Heappy- So sorry hun  

xxxx


----------



## Swinny

Tracey – Thanks babes, that’d be great. I am sooooo thrilled for you and you are doing everything that you can to help things along so relax and enjoy xxxxx The 7th of August is only a week away so hang in there kiddo

Almond – yep I am going to get Dr Beer’s book and have a toot at what it suggests. I think it would be better for me to just bite the bullet and go for the immunes and then we’ve got the full picture.
You’ve got a groom a frock and a venue… the rest will fall into place my lovely xx

Anna – Yeah I am kind of leaning towards that too. It’s just that Paul swallows everything whole that our consultant says to us and so his word is gospel and he didn’t think it was immunes that were our problem. I am now going to have to work really hard to convince Paul that he isn’t god and he might not necessarily know best!!
How are you feeling today anyways

LJ – Pics are lurrvverrrllyy. Has Basil turned up yet? My little cats are settling into their new home brilliantly. Bettie (the baby) is like a whirlwind and Ellie (mummy) is uber chilled.

Heapy – so sorry hun

Ally – How you doing chick? What’ve you been up to? Thanks by the way for sorting all of the lovely presents for Steph and Vivvy you are a diamond xx

Anne – Hiya Dolly xx

Beachy _ Howdy partner. Nice to speak to you last night, catch up properly over the weekend. Enjoy Saturday night if you can xxxx

LW – Hello Mrs how you doing?


----------



## Donkey

Hello Girls
Sorry for being absent for so long but I have felt like sh1t.  At 38 I'm too old for my appendix to burst  .  A major milestone today...I got dressed!! 

I haven't read back over the millions of pages just the last two...Anne fab news for Jason I'm so pleased that things are getting back on track.
Purps   I'm so sorry. Take care. xx

Tracey - Fab news, I'm so excited for you   You must be over the moon.

LJ the pictures are so gorgeous, they look so happy    Fingers crossed for Basil.

Well I'm going to try and catch up before I get too tired

Lots of love 
xx


----------



## Züri

ahhh I heard a lovely little echo from a lovely LJ in the distance saying i was missed   nice to be missed  xxx

I am here girls, just been busy, had my mum here for 2 weeks which was lovely and now i am in down in the dumps this week because she has gone and I will prob not see her again until maybe next spring earliest - and have a pile of work to catch up with and..... over all just wanting and feeling i need to stay away from FF a bit - I am still all up in the air about what i want, if someone asked me do i want a baby or not i have no idea what I would say, i just have lost all faith in my opinions, i don't even know what they are anymore, i am worried my thoughts are warped because i am only wanting this because i can't have it    arghhh i'm turning into a fruit cake!

anyway that prob made zero sense but it was nice to ramble and get it out 

How you doing LJ, hope your bump is growing nicely xx

Anne great news about Jasons ex [email protected] employers! x

Tracey fantastic news re your test so happy for you x

Malini i still have all crossed for you xxx

Nix so sorry things are really awful for you at the moment - thinking of you and hope you and DH are doing Ok xx

sorry i don't think I can remember any more personals! i am rubbish i will catch up proper when i have more time but thinking of you all

big hugs to Pix, Ally, Alli, Purps, Almond, LW, Swinny, So broody, Kate, Steph, Popsi, LV, Beachy, Donkey and everyone else i have missed xx


----------



## Pixie75

Donkey: Lovely to hear you are on the mend  

 Swinny

Purps – What a lovely job you have! I wish mine was as flexible. 
I’ll leave you two to it for this time but make sure I am invited to the next curry party!   Have a glass of wine too hon, you need it.   I’m going to do the same cos it’s our 5th year wedding anniversary on 3rd August and we’ll celebrate it this weekend.  

LJ: Love Bliss! Have you tried their oxygen face mask? It’s really amazing! So, do you wear the gloves/cream overnight or just for a few hours? I’ve tried doing that with my feet but couldn’t go to sleep but love leaving a hair mask/oil overnight, it really works! All the beauty tips!   I have a friend who is a beauty PR consultant and gives me lots of tips and product names and products!  

Zuri:   

Pix xxx


----------



## Little Me

Z & Donks- Lovely  to see you  

Hi Sarah   x


----------



## Malini

all round today.  It feels like we need them.  

Zuri - That ramble made perfect sense to me.  I think getting lost in the whirlwind of all of this is VERY EASY TO DO and getting out is - well you tell me how when you get there    Sorry you're missing your mum.  I know too well how that feels.  

Purple -   The ups and downs are so awful.  I am half Indian and completely convinced that a curry will cure most things, so hope yours cheers you.  But having said that some days I don't want to be cheered up and wallow, and I have decided that that is okay too.

Katherine - I am so annoyed bc I typed you a long blurb about prog last night and my post disappeared.  I have been stopped bc of high progesterone and I know another woman was too on one of the ARGC threads.  It would be worth nosing around that section because Mr T at the ARGC seems to think progesterone is mighty important.  He tests for it at the beginning of a SP cycle and in my case on CD 1/2/3 it is often over 3.  He wants it to be between 1 and 2.  The head nurse there explained to me that it was something to do with a study that they had done on their BFN group.  Many of them started their cycles with high progesterone and they think it may be that in some months our bodies rev up too soon (at the end of the preceding cycle), and so by the time we're at the 'start', the body is already racing away with itself. I have also heard egg quality connected to progesterone but can't say I understood the argument.  I am so sorry this has happened to you.  It is a lonely feeling and I didn't find much helpful information about it on the web either.


Am very, very hungry so going to go and make lunch and then come back and post properly.  


I am so glad you felt well enough Donkey to dress today. To state the obvious: you didn't need this.

M  xxxx


----------



## Jumanji

Yeahhh - great to see Donkey and Zuri!  

Zuri - sorry your mum has gone for now and that you are feeling all confoosled.  If you need to take a break from FF then do so. just know that everyone will always welcome you back when you are ready.  

Donkey - well done on getting dressed!  Make sure you take it easy - your body has been through a lot! 

Pix - I try and wear the glamour gloves overnight! I really do like them but DP doesn't find them especially alluring so I have to sneak them on after the lights are out!   I have a sample size of the oxygen face mask - I'll definitely get round to trying it now!

Swinny - men tend to think doctors are god! Definitely worth encouraging DH to explore other options.  Glad your new posh kitties are doing well.

Anne - hope you are ok sweets. Love the holiday ticker!

Malini - hi there lovely!


----------



## Züri

am i missing some pics somewhere? what pics  LJ are you on ** too?


----------



## H&amp;P

Zuri - there is a link to the pictures near the bottom of LJ's post on page 80.

LJ - I LOVE the photo of the feet in focus with the rest out of focus, sooooooooo cute!!!!!

Anne - What time are you getting there on Sat?

Donkey - glad to hear you are feeling better.  

Right off to google Bliss now fancy a bit of a pamper.  

Hi to all  , sorry I am rubbish at personals at the moment you all put me to shame.


----------



## Züri

thanks Driver x

lovely pics LJ - the twins are gorgeous x


----------



## kara76

wow girls you chat alot lol

i can't keep up


----------



## Pixie75

LJ: Just to warn you, if DP doesn't find the hand cream/glove combo alurring then I don't think you should let him see you with the Oxygen mask on!   You'll see what I mean when you try it!

Kate & Anne: Your shoes have been posted ladies. Happy birthday Kate!  

 Kara & Driver


----------



## Little Me

Pix-   

LJ- Loving the pics bless em.
COME HOME BASIL  
xx

Driver- PM'd you x


----------



## Jumanji

Pix - I am now intrigued and will try the mask this evening!

Thanks everyone for your thoughts on Basil.  I know it sounds silly when he isn't even our cat but he is a nice boy and we did enjoy his visits to the garden and watching him spar with Tiddles.  I do hope he comes home soon - his owners seem like really nice people.


----------



## Malini

Oh poor Basil.  Come back Kitty.  There is enough sadness around - I don't want there to be any more!!!!

Afternoon all.  How exciting parcels of shoes from lovely Pix - that's so sweet.

Yes, Kara we're chatters here.  It can be most irritating to have to work and keep up with this thread.  Not for me though, of course, I gave up work to have a baby - masterplan that was.  Sigh.

M xxx


----------



## Pixie75

LJ -   Make sure you are vertical after putting the mask on. 

  Basil

Off home now - bye for now lovelies!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Hi ladies  

Only just got back and cooking tea so just a quick one (cos i like quick ones   )

Pixie ooooooo sweetheart thank you so much for the shoes i will treat you to something nice when we have our meet up as a thank you     

Zuri glad ur back cos i was worried     

Catch up later sweeties


----------



## Züri

slycett said:


> P.S. has anyone heard from zuri the last couple of days  Hope ur ok sweetie pie, come back soon we're missing you


apologies to lovely Kate - only saw LJ's post mentioning me when i was skimming through first time - missed lovely Kates comment - thanks for thinking of me Kate - as just said in my PM all's OK, just missing my mummy  i'll be fine next week and back to normal (I am probably just missing having my washing ironing and cleaning done really) 

xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

I can't believe they have let us get to page 81.

You have all chatted so much today I just don't have a hope of responding.

Why is it that when i need to relax work is manically busy.  This morning we had someone on the fourth plinth in trafalgar square talking about one of our campaigns, if you have a look you might see me feebley waving a placard.  it is at www.oneandother.co.uk/partipants/paul_b
For those of you who don't know, I work for an overseas aid agency
I don't usually spend my time out and about, I am normally tied to the desk.

Malini, are you going to do an HPT or wait for the blood test.  Personally, I want to deal with the outcome in private before it is confirmed by blood.


----------



## purple72

Hi heapy,

So sorry to hear your news, RE the hot curries, something to do with diverting too much blood flow and Acu guys says bland food during stims and 2ww, also TBH (TMI warning) I LOVE Dh's curries (he's south african and his mum is half indian) but my body doesn't love them so much! We always used to have curry for tea and then have left over curry for breakfast next morning, but now I'm banned from curry two days in row as my bowel objects strongly (usually has me doubled over at 2am in morning with tummy cramps)

Fortunately I'm a stubborn bugger and my love for the taste is stronger than my hate for what it does to me, but have worked out that I have it for tea and then for breakfast 36hours later and my body copes far better!

If you do not have such an etreme reaction then I don't see it would be a problem for you!

Regarding your response, I've been there hunny, check my sig. Even on this cycle (my 4th) they were going to cancel on day 9 but my E2 level was high so they continued. first 2 cycles never got to ET though and although I've got to ET twice now never got to OTD without period arriving first!

No advice unfortunately as not cracked it yet! but don't give up hunny!

I'm going to have a break for a few months as my best cycle was after a 5 month break, so hoping if body gets a rest it may respond better, but that's just guesswork  

Good luck with App form

Hello and hugs to everyone else

Sx


----------



## shortie66

LJ and pixie whats this about masks and gloves    Is it some kind of kinky sex game or somat   any handcuffs involved     Im a dirty girl, and im a lazy girl cos i still aint read back yet


----------



## shortie66

Hi purps oooo we just had chicken tikka masala for tea    i love curry soooooooooo much   

Tracey hi hunny   are u relaxing while having a nice foot massage?   

Heapey Good luck with the argc hun    Welcome to the club with ur cycle being bonkers tho, mines always been all over the b.loody place   

Zuri thats ok hun i stopped sulking now     pm'd you sweetie     

Mallini how u doing sweetheart?          

LJ  hope basil comes home quickly hun     Will have a look at the twinnies in a mo   

Donks glad ur feeling a bit better hun, hope ur still resting up tho    

Driver what do bliss do hun, is it some kind of spa i could do with a pamper myself  

Anne - hi sweetie how u doing?  Dont know if u tried already but bhs size 3's are really really tiny and they have a sale on!!!!   

HI kara coco nix oh crikey i've gone all blonde and blank again, ermmm i'll check back in abit  

Hello to almond swinny hunyb and everyone else i cant remember at the mo cos im having a really blonde day


----------



## hunyb

I was wondering about the masks and gloves stuff too...was wondering whether the next post would be about whips and chains.... 

Feeling a bit more   today thanks to all of you guys who sent me lovely advice (esp. anne (from the land of cumber  ) over the last few days.  

Going for my (now weekly) acupuncture tomorrow and have had a ridiculously healthy day today (fruit for breakfast, homemade soup for lunch and salad for tea!  I know...I can hardly believe it myself!) .  not sure I can keep it up now (oo-er?) you've all started talking about curry!  

LJ - any chance Basil has found a Mrs Basil and eloped?  

I meant to say something nice to the lovely lady who has just had ET and 2 embies (3&6!) but there are so many posts on here today that your post isn't showing on my list any more!    Anyway, you know who you are - will be thinking   thoughts for your 2ww!  

I'm getting in my bubble bath now (mainly to stop me from raiding the cupboards for chocolate) and having an early night...what the hell's the matter with me....I'm like mother teresa   (except for the swearing part!)


----------



## Pixie75

slycett said:


> LJ and pixie whats this about masks and gloves  Is it some kind of kinky sex game or somat  any handcuffs involved   Im a dirty girl, and im a lazy girl cos i still aint read back yet


     Yes hon absolutely! Ask LJ tomorrow how it all went! 

Anyone heard from Anna? Hope she is OK! 

xxxxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

slycett said:


> Tracey hi hunny   are u relaxing while having a nice foot massage?


Yes, I was doing exactly that when you posted 

now making a lemon drizzle cake for someone's birthday at work tomorrow. I am very pleased it is Friday tomorrow

Night night girls


----------



## dakota

New home this way.......http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=203653.0


----------

